# Sticky  STAFF SSC MÉXICO | Pánel de Sanciones



## Mitlax

SANCION DE 10 Días en el BRIG a * Ricardo 0_o * POR RACISMO

Recordemos que eso esta prohibido rotundamente en SSC



Ricardo 0_o said:


> nah el emo es una basofia, el tiene onda, los emos son clones.


----------



## Hu90

Hemos analizado la situación del forista *PAC-MAN*, revisado los antecedentes y sobretodo detectando su manera de proceder. 

El Staff de MXScrapers ha tomado la decisión unánime de que su historial lo hace acreedor a la salida definitiva de este foro.

Forista: *PAC-MAN*
Sanción: *DEFINITIVA*
Razón: *Comentarios ofensivos y racismo.*

Esta clase de comentarios son vergonzosos e inadmisibles en MXScrapers hno:



PAC-MAN said:


> *- Que un monton de indios oaxaqueños, hidalguenses, mexiquenses, chilangos, tlaxcaltecas, poblanos.... esten llegando aqui a empeorar la raza jajaja.*


----------



## Hu90

Forista: *david gonzalez g.*
Sanción: *DEFINITIVA*
Razón: *Abuso del Spam y actitud conflictiva*


----------



## Hu90

Baneo a ambas cuentas, esto fue notificado por el Server Guru.
*
Becagirl *and *dido13* , might all be the same person!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
dido13 seems to have multiple personalities using Becagirl and dido13 sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## Hu90

Forista: *thomyorke26*
Sanción: *7 días*
Motivo: *El malinchismo es una forma de discriminación sobre todo cuando al hacerlo se provoca a los demás. Esto ha sido una constante en los comentarios.*



thomyorke26 said:


> jajaja, me da risa esa seleccion mediocre, porque asi es el nombre mediocridad de la seleccion.





thomyorke26 said:


> jajajaja, Italia debio haber ganado ese partido ante mexico, ese empate no tuvo que contar, pero en fin, si asi no pueden contra equipos chicos jamas podran contra equipos grandes, menos a aspirar mas alla de octavos, pero bueno los dejo que sigan apoyando a su seleccion, se lo merecen, un aplauso para la seleccion, jajaajajaa.





thomyorke26 said:


> no, no son mios, pero si vieras como disfrute el campeonato pasado de ITALIA y estoy muy orgulloso de ARGENTINA y sus 2 campeonatos mundiales. y pues se te respeta a tu equipo pero jamas lograra nada.
> 
> y ya mejor no sigas con traumas y ya no sufras de que vez a tu equipo perder y quedarse en la orilla.
> 
> :lol::lol:





thomyorke26 said:


> ^^^^^^no soy Argentino pero es de mi agrado el equipo. por cierto ya no seas tan ardido.


----------



## Mitlax

Forista: Robot008
Status: Baneo Definitivo 
Motivo: TROLL, (O a caso enfermedad??)

Evidencia: 



> Robot008
> BANNED
> Join Date: Jul 2008
> Posts: 16
> 
> Hola Tijuanenses asquerosos de ****** !! **** su ciudad
> Tijuana es la ****** ciudad mas sucia del mundo la verdad es una deshonra que hagan frontera con San Diego !! llena de montanas crimenes .. los mismos habitantes cagan en su ciudad no los sinaloenses ni poblanos ustedes!! no sean coyones apestosos los sinaloneses intentamos recuperar esta ciudad pero ustedes son una ****** y luego prohiben a los americanos usar su gasolina . pinches envidiosos pero bueno su maldad por estos actos mas deportacion claro!!! apestos les recomendaria lo siguiente :
> 
> Usen unas aplanadoras para que aplanen su ciudad eh!!
> A los crimanales no tengo la menor idea que tal .
> A la suciedad los sinaloenses ya no limpiares mierderos con sus calafias.


----------



## Regioman

*Forista: danielg94

Suspensión: Definitiva

Motivo: Reincidir en insultar a otros foristas*



danielg94 said:


> ***** SU MADRE!!!!!!:bash: Y NO TE METAS CON MI HERMANO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hu90

Forista: *Mike Mills*
Sanción: *10 días*
Motivo: *Lenguaje y actitud inapropiada.*



Mike Mills said:


> BUAP hijos de la chingada, BUAP!!!!
> 
> Perdón Juanes, pero la groseria no va para ti, sólo me choca que no le llamen a la universidad x su nombre..


Estas no son formas de expresarse en este foro! hno:
10 días al brig!


----------



## Mitlax

Forista: El [email protected]

Asunto: Racismo

Sanción: 3 días en el brig

Evidencia:



El [email protected] said:


> Ami unos Pinche Aduaneros Chilangos me preguntaron muy mamonsitos "usted es Mexicano? usted es de Tijuana?"
> alo que yo les respondi que yo era mas mexicano que ellos y que yo NO era de tijuana, que tijuana era MIA!!
> Pinche chilanguillos Macuarros... por Cierto el este es el significado de la palabra CHILANGO: Cuerpo de Chile-Cara de Chango ("CHILANGO")
> :lol:
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=JyyQ7Ntm0_0
> Date una vuelta por Tijuana en solo 6 minutos
> as click aqui^^


----------



## Hu90

Usuario: *alex_8909*
Sanción: *Definitiva*
Motivo: *Troll en su máxima expresión, buscando crear conflictos.* hno:


----------



## Hu90

Forista: *Sindone*
Sanción: *7 días*
Motivo: *Comentarios ofensivos*



Sindone said:


> Si vas a guadalajara y te ofrecen la torta ahogada en bolsa de plástico, es todavía más auténtica: la revuelves bien, para que quede todavía más asquerosa. Dudo que un perro se anime a comérsela. (La gente de guadalajara no es capaz de entender que sólo ellos son capaces de comerse esas porquerías.)


----------



## Hu90

Forista: *miguelquirarte*
Sanción: *5 días*
Motivo: *Reincidencia en comentarios provocativos.*



miguelquirarte said:


> 1- Termino la discusión diciéndole a los Monclovenses: ya vieron el ranking de las ciudades competitivas? Sip, Piedras Negras es más competitiva.
> 
> 2- No pudieron retener el vuelo a Houston y en Piedras Negras se está pensando en abrir el vuelo a Dallas (DFW).
> 
> 4- A los de Monclova, mejor callenme la boca posteando proyectos, y no poniendo cosas sin fundamento. Lo mismo haré.
> 
> 5- Fin de la discusión


----------



## Hu90

Forista: *Pedro_Guerra17*
Sanción: *Permanente*
Motivo: *Actitud incorrecta y ofensas.*



Pedro_Guerra17 said:


> ta mas chido el skyline de panama y eso q es un pais medio pobreton y el de santa fe tiene puros hotelchos de 10 pisos y estilo como de peru o bolivia
> ps q le ehcen ganas porq santa fe si esta medio "jodido"





Pedro_Guerra17 said:


> yo vivo en denver y viendo las fotos que ponen de santa fe me parece q esta muy feo y bajitos los edificios aparte de q parecen de los 80' los mexicanos cuando aprenderan a competir con edificios de todo el mundo y no con mierdas
> santa fe no es ****** pero me parece mediocre, barato y sin chiste
> los angeles tiene mejor skyline que todo el df y eso q los construyeron hace 20 años


----------



## Hu90

Forista: *exposed*
Sanción: *Definitivo*
Motivo: *Actitud de Troll y provocaciones.*


----------



## Mitlax

Foristas: *suenochiva, Ranvier, geografo_occidental, G.ramos, stardust, Dannistelrooy*
Sancion: *Suenochiva 7 días en el Brig y el resto 3 días.* 
Motivo: *Desvio del tema entral de Thread previas advertencias. *

Link:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=19511056&highlight=Mitlax#post19511056

Post:*1626.*


Mitlax said:


> Favor de no desviar el tema, recuerden, es sobre la construcción del Estado de las Chivas, no a cerca de quien diantres de artista estará en el acto inagural por favor; a la próxima habrá sancionados.


Post: *2331.*


Mitlax said:


> Serán sancionados los que desviaron el tema central del thread por 1 semana en el brig. En breve se darán cuenta de quienes son los implicados.


----------



## Hu90

Forista: *Sugus*
Sanción: *10 días*
Motivo: *Actitud erronea, y reincidencia en comentarios ofensivos.
*


Sugus said:


> Respetadas, refinadas, cultisimas y sofistiscadas damas , tienen uds. razón en la comparación salen perdiendo las pobres Marías!!!
> 
> Lamento haber encendido el color en sus delicadas mejillas al atreverme a hacer semejantes comentarios , promento no ofenderlas (a las marías) mas haciendo referencia a ellas...


----------



## Regioman

*Forista: j.campos

Suspensión: 3 semanas

Motivo: Vocabulario ofensivo y reincidir en temas políticos pese a advertencias.*


----------



## Regioman

*Forista: ulises_linkin91

Suspensión: Definitiva

Motivo: Actitud troll*


----------



## Hu90

Forista: *pedro_auriazul*
Sanción: *15 días* 
Motivo: *Comentarios fuera de lugar, ofensas y spam.*



pedro_auriazul said:


> Hola, ayer vine de Pachuca para ver a mi San Luis.,..no tome fotos, ninada...simplemente llegamos al partido ...mas bien a la estacion de camiones...(*por cierto, bastantes feitos los andenes de la terminal...y huele a pastes jeje)*
> 
> una fotita...casi ni tomamos fotos, porque la policia no dejar tomar y *estabamos custodiados de miles de puercos.*
> 
> Por cierto que partidazo dio correcaminos...en 6 minutos empato a los *gayos de queretaro*, 3-3 al 41 iban 3-0 los de qro, y empataron por hay del 47 3-3





pedro_auriazul said:


> ya estuvo todos a mi casa peda hasta las 3 am. hablando en serio, n oestaria mal hacer un tipo bunker en el jardin...bienvenidas las chicas :lol:
> lo peor de todo es que todos seguiremos estudiando, trabajando, etc etc...arma una peda en tu casa men





pedro_auriazul said:


> No quiero ser presumido, pero vivo en las Lomas de Chap. jejejeje...la neta esta colonia es muy tranquila, y el unico problema quetenemos es que pagamos cantidades de impuestos estratosfericos...para tener vialidades de 3er mundo llenasde baches.
> *asi es...el "sur" y "satelucolandia" esta llena de nuevos ricos*


----------



## Hu90

Forista: *travolta*
Sanción: *2 semanas*
Motivo: *Provocaciones, comparaciones y buscar pleitos con otras ciudades, principalmente en el subforo de Puebla..*

Primera y única amonestación.



travolta said:


> soy del d.f. me estoy cambiando a queretaro estuve en puebla una ciudad muy bonita pero a los poblanos no los soporte no quiero volver a
> ir. Saben que me encanto que todos dicen que descienden de europeos eso es maravilloso





travolta said:


> ... hago la comparacion en cuernavaca hay 3 cinemex y queretaro es mejor


----------



## Regioman

*Forista: enrique-gdl y ddeellrr

Suspensión: 10 dias y 7 dias

Motivo: Provocaciones y desviaciones*


----------



## 1984 D.F.

*Sanciones Varias*

*1*
*Forista.* *chikoigualayork*
*Motivo.* Exceso de Spam (Thread. GALERÍAS CHILPANCINGO)
*Sanción.* 15 días al brigg.


*2*
*Forista.* *chilpanyork*
*Motivo.* Exceso de Spam (Thread. GALERÍAS CHILPANCINGO)
*Sanción.* 15 días al brigg.


*3*
*Forista.* *july_alex72*
*Motivo.* Exceso de Spam (Thread. GALERÍAS CHILPANCINGO)
*Sanción.* 15 días al brigg.



*4*
*Forista.* *ooomarrr2*
*Motivo.* Exceso de Spam (Thread. GALERÍAS CHILPANCINGO)
*Sanción.* 15 días al brigg.


----------



## Regioman

Baneo a las 3 cuentas, esto fue notificado por el Server Guru.
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*rodogreen*, *VIVAMICH*, *charromexicano*, might all be the same person!

charromexicano seems to have multiple personalities using rodogreen and VIVAMICH and charromexicano sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________

Tomando en cuenta que los posts de las 3 cuentas fueron comparados asi detectando que se trata de la misma persona, ademas de la autopromocion de su banner para el 16 de Sept.


----------



## Hu90

*AxL RoSe*
Motivo: Troll
Sanción: permanente


----------



## Hu90

*Mike Mills*
Sanción: *20 días*
*Motivo*: Lenguaje inapropiado y excesivo spam.
*Nota*: Esta es la segunda sanción, la próxima será *definitiva*.



Mike Mills said:


> En 10 años espero haberle bajado de 8 a mínimo 6 maturbaciones al dia, porque si cansa. Aunque vieran mi brazote de popeye...





Mike Mills said:


> ¿Cuando encontraran el gen de las 8 masturbaciones el día?
> Porque mi mamà ya ni me cree nada.





Mike Mills said:


> Oigan, ¿puedo ir?
> Nomás que hay un pequeño problemita.. Me apestan un poquito las patrullas... ¿No hay problema? Me puedo quedar en una sola habitacion.


----------



## Hu90

*Regio_MTY*
Sanción:* 2 SEMANAS*
Motivo: *Discriminación y Ofensas.*

Estos comentarios son inadmisibles, llevas varios meses en el foro y sabes que estos comentarios son reprobables.



Regio_MTY said:


> Sobre lo de el consulado de San Luis... ejem perdon la Alameda, pues queramos o no, tambièn son parte de Monterrey, *ahì es a donde vamos la burguesìa regiomontana cuando queremos conseguir mano de obra importada o servidumbre* :lol: no pero ya hablando en serio, tambièn hay gente muy linda que enriquece nuestra cultura notablemente y que lo ùnico que quieren es mejorar su calidad de vida, como todos en el mundo :yes:, *y pues por mas regiomontanos que seamos, pienso que no somos nadie como para impedirselo, lo ùnico que si, es que si vienen a pedir limosna o a mendigar en las calles y no hacen nada de provecho, deben de ser exterminados... Ah no verdad... Mejor solo deportados* jeje XD)


----------



## Hu90

*inge_mecatrónico*
Sanción: *3 meses*
Motivo: *Discriminación, racismo, lenguaje inapropiado y ofensas.*

Es triste tener que leer comentarios tan fuera de lugar, además de asegurar cosas sin ningún fundamento. hno:



inge_mecatrónico said:


> ...DICE QUE LOS 14 SECUESTRADORES(SUPUESTOS)QUE HAN AGARRADO HASTA AHORA RADICAN O PROCEDEN DEL CENTRO...
> 
> *AY UN SECUESTRO, NOS ENTERAMOS QUE ES SUREÑO Y LOS MANDAMOS A LA....*





inge_mecatrónico said:


> SORPRENDENTE, BRILLANTE, MAJESTUOSIDAD AL CIEN EN TUS GRACIAS QUE
> *POR LO VISTO EN EL SUR SE DA MUCHO EL DARLE LA VUELTA AL ASUNTO VERDAD? *





inge_mecatrónico said:


> *Uuuuy payasito payasete pero con mucho memo + 1 boy. Habla por ti payaso despues de que te ando haciendo el paro en el otro thread pero avisado que no vales la pena*





inge_mecatrónico said:


> Bajenle bajenle que con tanto payasito nos estamos armando el CIRCO. Y ni le den para el sarcasmo que para esas tambien somos muy buenos en el norte...
> ESTO ES EL NORTE:
> DESDE QUE LOS CHILANGOS, SUREÑOS COSTEÑOS ETC ETC LLEGARON A NUESTRAS CIUDADES A PARTIR DEL SISMO DEL 85 LA CORRUPCIÓN(primero) LOS CHOLOS(en gran parte michpacanos rebotados por la migra que se quedaban en Ciudad Juarez y Tijuana)LOS ROBOS...





inge_mecatrónico said:


> ¿que mas se necesita para afirmar que la migración del sur al norte ha causado una descomposicion de la mucha o poca armonia que se habia logrado bajo una identidad definida. *ahora somos esclavos en todo el norte de la inseguridad y del narco que repito, esta compuesto e su mayoria de malandros del sur...*


----------



## Mitlax

*G.ramos*
Sancion: *2 semanas baneo.*
Motivo: *Provocaciones*



G.ramos said:


> ^^ que, también esta en stand by?
> 
> por cierto creo que esta ya no sera la torre mas alta de AL, creo que hay algunos que sobrepasan sus 290m.
> 
> SANTO DOMINGO | Residential Tower Anacaona 27 | 300m+ | 984ft+ | 69 fl | Pro
> 
> SANTIAGO | Costanera Center | 300m | 984ft | U/C
> 
> PANAMA CITY | Los Faros de Panama | 346m | 1135ft | 85 fl | U/C
> 
> PANAMA CITY | Planetarium Towers | 343m | 1127ft | 92 fl | 305m | 1002ft | 82 fl | U/C ‎
> 
> PANAMA CITY | Megapolis | 340m | 1115ft | 89 fl | 230m | 755ft | 63 fl | U/C
> 
> SAO PAULO | City Tower | 650m | 2132ft | Pro
> 
> fuentes: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=902&order=desc
> 
> Salu2 Silverhawk!


----------



## Hu90

*coleto*
*Definitiva*
Motivo: *No es necesario ni siquiera explicarlo. Aquí están estos mensajes:*



coleto said:


> me gustaria ver tu lista jaaja muchachito pendejo.
> 
> en san cristobal no somos como en comitan que tienen que anunciar dentro de sus atractivos los lagos de montebello, lagos de colon, el chiflon que dicho sea de paso ninguno de estos sitios esta en su mugroso municipio.





coleto said:


> lo unico bueno en comitan son las viejas.. y hasta eso por que son bien putas
> jajajajaja





coleto said:


> este pinche huacalero no deja de mamar el palo





coleto said:


> jajajajajaja nunca me van a correr


----------



## Hu90

Forista: *coleto*

Después de haber analizado con más tiempo el resto de los comentarios vertidos en su trayectoria, se ha tomado la determinación de expulsarlo definitivamente.

Es lamentable la actitud y sobre todo la forma de expresarse en un foro en donde la convivencia va de la mano con la tolerancia y la aportación de ideas que enriquezcan lo que aquí se comenta.


----------



## Hu90

*Joeytj*
Sanción: *1 mes*
*Motivo*: Independientemente de a quienes se refieran, estos comentarios ofensivos no tienen cabida aquí. Sobre todo porque lo único que lograrán será desatar algo que hace mucho se controló.



Joeytj said:


> El Regreso de los PiPoPes?
> Una advertencia para todos los jovenes y miembros que no estuvieron aquí en el 2005 y parte del 2006.
> 
> Les contare una historia.
> 
> Pero empezaron a llegar varios miembros de los foros de Puebla.....
> ...Pues contra quien compiten!!? Contra Tijuana... ...BULL SHIT dicen los poblanos.
> 
> En fin. Los Pipopes empezaron a verse brutos, celosos, infantiles, ignorantes...
> 
> Tengan cuidado! jeje.


----------



## Regioman

*Forista: markoz_antonio y joeyrod

Suspensión: Definitiva

Motivo: Insultos y provocaciones*


----------



## Hu90

Next Page!


----------



## Hu90

*EddD*
*Sanción: 2 semanas*
*Motivo:* No solamente es la ofensa a otros foristas. El lenguaje inapropiado es una falta al reglamento de SSC.
Queremos que más y más gente llegue a nuestro foro, pero no queremos recibirlos con semejantes comentarios. 

Evitémoslos por favor.



EddD said:


> me caga es el primer thread que abro y lo van a cerrar por unos pendejos ke escribieron pura mamada...


----------



## Hu90

*Aecio*
*Sanción: 2 semanas*

Mensajes como este son reprobables. 
Primera y única amonestación.



Aecio said:


> JAJAJAJAJAJA pura envidia porque nosotros no somos indígenas y parecemos galanes de telenovela. :lol:
> ¿Eso nos hace maricas o que? PFFFFF pura madre.


----------



## Mitlax

*crlostijuas*
*Sanción: Definitiva*

No se puede tolerar esto:



crlostijuas said:


> no seas ignorante pendejete! leon con sus 500 años de historia o no se cuantos nunca le llegara a tijuana en todos sus aspectos! segura siendo una ciudad con aires de provincia! de pueblo pues!
> imaginate a tijuana en 150 años mas, mucho mejor que leon eso no lo dudes! ha porfavor espero que gente de tu rancho ya no siga emigrando para estas tierras porfa!


----------



## Hu90

Forista: *Maik !*

Sanción: *Definitiva*
Motivo: No son formas de dirigirse a un compañero forista, las ofensas a los demás están penadas por el reglamento en todo SSC. hno:



Maik ! said:


> y este pendejo que pedo le gorgorea ?
> savez pq escribo asi, pq yo si tengo una vida q vivir como ir a trabajar salir con mis amigos o con mi novia hacer algo de ejercicio o jugar x box etc etc. a diferencia de ti yo no gasto mi miserable vida viendo como escriben los demas , asi q comprate una vida pendejo





Maik ! said:


> no creo q tu tengas la educacion q tengo yo , asi q me limitare a alegar contigo pendejo





Maik ! said:


> asi es te encuentras muy abajo de mi, ya comprate una vida...
> ...en pocas palabras eres una basura para el foro


----------



## Hu90

*dongo*
Sanción: Definitiva
Motivos: Esta es una pequeña parte de la cantidad de comentarios reprobables que hizo.



dongo said:


> Quien es el estupido, eres potosino verdad?





dongo said:


> jajaja, el vengador de sn luis ha aparecido, sale me caiste bien ya donde te veo para conocernos y hechar una buena platicada? en la estacion tangamanga del metro de san luis? en el 40avo piso del WTC san luis? en el palacio de hierro san luis o ya minimo en el restaurante del liverpool de san luis?, mm en la terminal de vuelos naciones del aueropuerto internacional de san luis me buscas???
> 
> A! y no olvides llevar a tus amigas amigas paris y britney para armar una mega fiesta en uno de los antros de super lujo con los que cuenta sancho luis





dongo said:


> Hola potosino, que graciosa contestacion, ¿sabes? el frustrado eres tu por ser de san luis, de lo unico que es lider san luis es de tener la mayor cantidad de potosinos jajajaa.
> 
> "mexicas sureños frustrados"????? a que te refieres? acaso es un ataque hacia la gente del sur? pues que risa me daaaaass jajjajajajaj, entras a threads del sur acaso? no creo, como buen potosino que eres solo sabes leer: "San Luis Potosi" y es a lo unico que le das click. Mientras tu sueñas con que slp es lider, ciudades sureñas como Veracruz, Merida, Cotzacoalcos, Villahermosa (con todo y sus inundaciones), Cancún.........se burlan de la ciudad de 1 millon de habitantes enclavada en el centro del pais, que ni con todo eso puede dejar de ser la mediocre, atrasada, mocha y ranchera ciudad que es, pero no es culpa de la ciudad pues no es un ser vivo, es culpa de sus habitantes: potosinos, pero bueno eso ya todos lo saben.
> 
> Ademas si vas a insultar, insulta bien no con eso de "rata pelona" jajajaja, por cierto los potosinos ademas de nefastos son los mexicanos mas cobardes, a ellos les aplica perfecto el dicho: "perro que ladra no muerde", son muy habladores, eso esta claro, pero cuando les viene la contra en directo se dan la vuelta y salen corriendo o me equivoco?! y lo sostengo porque me toco ver a mas de un potosino rajarse despues de haberse puesto de salsa, o no es asi amigos no potosinos???





dongo said:


> ...me es facil accesar aqui y ver que pasa en el truculento mundo potosino del cual lamentablemente forme parte en algun momento, y pues nada este morbo fue lo que me dejo.
> 
> Por cierto que no solo los ricos tiene que salir de SLP para comprar, hasta yo tenia que irme de la ciudad si queria comprar algo no se como ropa por ejemplo.


----------



## Hu90

*killap90*
Sanción: Bann Definitivo
Motivos: Troll



killap90 said:


> MIRA ROCKDRIGA
> PICHURRIENTE ESTARAS TU,ESTE THEARD ES IGUALA Y SUS ILUSIONES AADELANTE
> ASI QUE MEJOR CALLADITO Y SIGUE CON TU THEARD PICHURRIENTO
> Y POR SI NO LO SABES NO ES NINGUNA BRONCA TUS PAISANOS SON UN TROLL QUE COLOCAN COSAS NEGATIVAS EN EL OTRO THEARD
> CALLATAE PICHURRIENTO





killap90 said:


> LA CASUALIDAD ESQUE TUS P... ILUSIONES SE VAN AL VACIO COMO SU MALL QUE AHORA ES UN MERCADO SOBRERUEDA





killap90 said:


> :baaa::baaa::baaa::baaa::baaa::baaa::baaa::baaa::baaa::baaa::baaa::baaa::baaa::baaa::baaa::baaa::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock:


----------



## Hu90

*kakashi*
Sanción: Bann Definitivo
Motivos: Troll


----------



## Hu90

*marroquin*
Sancion: *5 días*
Motivo: *Comentarios despectivos y provocaciones*.




marroquin said:


> POR QUE LO CONOSCO TE LO DIGO Y TE LO DIGO TAN CLAO QUE SIENDO LA CAPIAL ESTE TAN CHICO Y TAN JODIDO ESAS CALLES EMPDRADAS EN VES DE DARLE UN VISTO DE PUEBLO LO DENIGRAN MAS Y SIENDO HONESTO DATE UNA VUELTA A TODAS LAS CAPITALES DE MEXICO Y ESTAN MUY BIEN EN TODO SU DESARROLLO URBANO Y PARA TU INFORMACION A PESAR DE SER LA SEGUNDA MAS GRANDE E IMPORTANTE DE MICHOACAN ESTA MAS AVANZADA EN TODO Y COMO MUESTRA TE PONGO NUESTRO AEROPUERTO.


----------



## Hu90

*mikolgome*
Sanción: *2 semanas*
Motivo: *Agresiones, comentarios despectivos, futbol, política, etc.*



mikolgome said:


> Oigan y los macualayenses andan volados por que ya tienen primera a.........piensan que será muy facil ganarle a mi trinca en tierra santa fresera............jajajajajajajajajajaja que les pregunten a los de león como sufren esos clasicos a nuestro favor siempre..........jajajajajajajaja
> 
> sigan haciendo cajeta celayenses ...........ha y por cierto denle una barridita a sus boulevares por que son un asco que mal aspecto dan............jajajajaja
> 
> además segun el INEGI irapuato es más grande que celaya por 40,000 a 50,000 habitantes .....ese dato es del ultimo censo del 2005 habra que ver el proximo del 2010 con este ritmo de crecimiento agroindustrial de mi tierra trincafresera a ver de que cuero salen más correas............jajajajajajaç
> arriba su padre la trinca.........como no????????????





mikolgome said:


> oye pues la grafica del amiguete este .......la verdad me tiene sin cuidado lo que haga o deje de hacer celaya..........y para los de león sigan sufriendo por que la TRINCA ESTRÁ MÁS RELOADED QUE NUNCA ESTE SERÁ NUESTRO AÑO....NO LO OLVIDEN LELONES.................


----------



## Sainz001

*emm3577*
*Suspención: 1 mes
Motivo: racismo*



emm3577 said:


> EL CHISTE ES QUE CON FORUM YA TODA LA GENTE DE TLAQUEPAQUE TONALA EL SALTO, Y PUEBLOS ANEXOS PODRAN DIVETIRSE Y PUES PASAR UN RATO AGRADABLE SIN IR MAS LEJOS Y ASI HABRA MENOS TRAFICO Y LOS DEMAS CINES YA NO ESTARAN HASTA EL KEKE GRACIAS A DIOS CADA DIA HAY MAS PLAZAS Y A MI ANDARES ME QUEDA A 15 MIN YES YES YES JAJAJAJAJAJA. PARA QUE VEAN QUE GIGSA SI PIENSA EN LOS ALBAÑILES, OBREROS, FRENELEROS, ETC ETC PRONTO TENDRAS SU PLAZA EN EL ORIENTE PA QUE NO SE QUEJEN CARAYY QUE NADIE PELA AL ORIENTE HASTA LES PONDRAN SU LIVERCOOL PARA QUE SE SUPEREN UN POQUITO NO ?


----------



## Hu90

*ivan.velez12*
Sanción: *Definitiva*
Motivo: Racismo, ofensas, provocaciones y anexas.



ivan.velez12 said:


> ASI QUE NO SE PREOCUPEN QUE VAMOS AL PAREJO PERO MAS USTEDES YA BASTA NO OCASIONEN PROBLEMAS COMO TODA TU GENTE REVOLTOSA,PRIETA,MAL EDUCADA ,MAL ENCARADA Y ENVIDIOSA CONCUERDO CON MIS COMPAÑEROS QUE LO MISMO ME HABLAN DE LA GENTE DE IGUALA QUE SON UNA BOLA DE REVOLTOSOS...
> 
> 
> UN GRAN EJEMPLO ES TU SUPER AMIGO JULYALEX ( CARA DE CERDO) QUE POR CIERTO YA LO CONOCI EN FOTO Y ESTA PARA MORIRSE DE LA RISA,,HORRIBLE POR DIOS COMO TU Y TUS PAISANOS IGUALTECOS
> 
> 
> IGUALA DE LA NEJENCIA CUNA DE LA GENTE REVOLTOSA Y PROBLEMATICA





ivan.velez12 said:


> ME VALE QUE ME MANDEN A LA ....................O K ME BANEEN PARA SIEMPRE





ivan.velez12 said:


> DIGANME LO QUE QUIERAN QUE AL FIN Y AL CABO NO ME AFECTA SE QUE LOS PERDEDORES SON USTEDES UNOS POBRES IMBECILES ESPECULADORES


----------



## Hu90

*Tatanca*
Sanción: *definitiva*
Motivo: *Troll.*


----------



## Hu90

*skape15*
Sanción: 7 días

Este y otros comentarios y esta actitud despectiva hacia los demás no contribuye en nada a la sana convivencia de los que formamos parte de esta comunidad virtual. Independientemente de a quien se refieran.



skape15 said:


> Lo que me enoja es que luego todos hablan mal de la ciudad, no que x4%438 ciudad fea, que mugrosos carmelos sin darse cuenta de que aqui tragan, lo digo por que los chilangos llegan nada mas a hablar mal de mi ciudad y que el DF es una amaravilla y que cosmopolita y la pregunta es ¿que demonios hacen aqui y no se van a su ciudad? pues por que haya no hay trabajo
> 
> Saludos y espero nadie tome a mal esto pero es la mas sincera realidad


----------



## Hu90

*Yajo*
Sanción: *DEFINITIVA*
Motivo: Insultos



Yajo said:


> ^^ :weirdo: :dance2:
> Tu Chinga Tu Madre!!!





Yajo said:


> Tu ere elpendejo que dice que tore Mayor no tene nada en special, si para ti elque tore Mayor aya obtinido el nombre como el Skyscraper mas alto de Latinamerica y como uno de los tres Skycrapers mas seguros del mundo si para ti esto noes nada pues si
> CHINGA TU PUTA MADRE PUTO!!! :angel:


----------



## Hu90

*rosn19*
Los pleitos personales y sobre todo lo que haya sucedido en otro foro no tienen cabida en este, ni tampoco andar ventilando cosas que deberán arreglarse por otros medios.

Sanción: *1 MES*



rosn19 said:


> maldito hipocrita, andas ardido por lo ke t dijeron en ese foro verdad, tu y el ucraniano semi mongoloide de ivan





rosn19 said:


> Y nadamas por que no conocen a ese mentado Pedro, pero es odioso, es una persona que odia a todo mundo que no sea como el, es una mie#da de persona y un antisemita activo.


----------



## Sainz001

*el_raton*
*Suspención: 2 semanas
Motivo: insultos*



el_raton said:


> Pues mas estupidos estan los que no dejan permitir que se discuta un tema, cuando hay diferentes opiniones sobre el mismo y por si fuera poca la estupidez rematan con ofensas.
> 
> Aaah y tambien los que solo piensan que no se debe discutir el tema!


----------



## Hu90

*woofwoof*
Sanción: Definitiva
Motivo: Sin comentarios



woofwoof said:


> solamente los chilangos son una bola de salvajes nacos indios askerosos, me dan ganas de toparme a uno de esos aca en nuevo leon para decirle a mi hermano que se los agarre a golpez, por culpa de vds nos ven como un pais de incivilizados, me gustaria que el norte se independizara de mexico de una vez por todas, yo no quiero que me vean mal en el extranjero por esa bola de chilangos


----------



## Mitlax

*Forista: Sebastian Bach666.
Sancion: Definitiva.
Motivo: Troll (En breve denunciare esto a otras instancias para que hagan algo al respecto)*



Sebastian Bach666 said:


> PINCHES VATOS CAGADOS, TU EN ESPECIAL. NO ENTIENDO COMO ES QUE SE EMOCIONAN TANTO CON LA APERTURA DE UNA PUTA REFACCIONARA MIERDERA COMO SI FUERA LA GRAN COSA. SE EMOCIONAN A TAL GRADO COMO SI FUERA LA APERTURA DEL PALACIO DE HIERRO, DEJENME DECIRLES QUE ESTAN BIEN PENDEJOS, USTEDES TIENEN LA CULPA DE QUE SIEMPRE REGRESE A PONERLOS EN SU LUGAR, PORQUE ME IMAGINO QUE NO SE HAN OLVIDADO DE MI. SOY SEBASTIAN BACH, AXL MERCURY, SEBASTIAN ROSE, ETC. ETC. Y LO QUE MAS ME CAGA ES CUENDO PONEN ESTOS ***** PLATANITOS CAGADOS:banana::banana:, SE ME HACE ABERRANTE Y BASTANTE ÑOÑO. ME DESPIDO NO SIN ANTES DEJARLES UN REGALITO O MAS BIEN LO QUE YO PIENSO DE TODOS USTEDES:
> 
> 
> P.D. CHAVOS, ESTAN CHAVOS, AHI SE VEN.


----------



## Hook89

_*FORISTAS SANCIONADOS:*_ pedro_auriazul, Felicce y thepixelstudio

_*SANCIÓN:*_Suspensión: 2 meses, 2 semanas y 1 semana respectivamente.

_*MOTIVO:*_ Provocaciones e insultos en foros internacionales


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=706956&page=23

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=914442&page=5


----------



## Hook89

_*FORISTA SANCIONADO:*_ Marcos Tello

_*SANCIÓN:*_Suspensión:1 semana

_*MOTIVO:*_ Spam excesivo


----------



## Hook89

_*FORISTAS SANCIONADOS:*_ PACHEBEL y marroquin 

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Suspensión: 5 y 10 dias respectivamente.

_*MOTIVO:*_ Peleas y provocaciones. Ademas, el usuario marroquin es reincidente en este tipo de comentarios.



PACHEBEL said:


> Tu necedad infame, y tu falta de compresión de las cosas, solo me nace lastima hacia ti y vergüenza de tu caracter agresivo e incomprensivo, ademas necio y lo peor no razonas lo que te comentan y te lanzas a la agresiones, tambien falta de incompresion a la lectura, es grave en México 6 de cada 10 estudiantes no comprenden lo que leen..... tu no eres la excepcion.
> 
> AHORA SOLO ME RESTA ESTO QUE ES LÓGICO, Y DE UNA COMPRESION COMUN
> 
> 
> 
> SI TU NO ABRISTE ESTE TREAD??, POR QUE QUIERES QUE LO CIERREN A CAUSA DE TU INTOLERANCIA..
> 
> 
> A CAUSA DE LO SOEZ DE TU LENGUAJE,
> 
> SI QUIERES QUE CIERREN UN TREAHT CREA OTRO TU MISMO Y TE JURO QUE NO ENTRO, TE QUEDA A TI SOLITO, A TU ABSURDA LOGICA Y NEFASTO ENTENDIMIENTO Y ESCAZO RAZOCINIO, ADEMAS NI APORTAS FOTOS---------------





marroquin said:


> JAJAJAJAJA BUENO SI TE DOLIO QUE TE HAYA DICHO REFUGIADO E IGNORANTE SOBRE LA HISTORIA DE NUESTRA CIUDAD PUES PONTE A ESTUDIAR Y SI ,NO SUBO FOTOS PERO SUBO PROYECTOS QUE NI SIQUEIRA HABIAN PUESTO EN ESTA PAGINA TAL COMO URUAPAN 500 PLAZA GALERIAS LA PLAZA JUNTO A AUTOZON BOSQUE MEMORIAL ETC INFORMcion QUE ES LO QUE SE REQUIERE Y SE PIDE, NO FOTITOS DE ARBOLITOS, Y AQUI EL QUE DECIDE ENTRAR O NO A ESTE FORO PUES ES EL QUE LO ABRIO NO TU OK:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:
> 
> DOY POR TERMINADA ESTA DISCUSION POR RESPETO A MI AMIGO MOSQUEDA Y A TODOS LOS VERDADEROS URUAPENSES QUE ENTRAMOS A A ESTE FORO PARA CONOCER MAS DE NUESTRA AMADA CIUDAD Y QUE SI SOMOS DE ORIUNDOS Y ORGULLOSOS DE ESTA TIERRA PRIVILEGIADA:cheers::cheers::cheers:
> 
> SALUDOS DESDE LA CIUDAD MAS BELLA DE MICHOACAN URUAPAN DEL PROGRESO:lol::lol::lol::lol:





marroquin said:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ QUE LASTIMA ME DAS :bash::bash:


----------



## Hook89

_*FORISTA SANCIONADO:*_ Seb_Bach666

_*SANCIÓN:*_Definitiva

_*MOTIVO:*_ Troll - Cuenta clon



Mitlax said:


> *Forista: Sebastian Bach666.
> Sancion: Definitiva.
> Motivo: Troll (En breve denunciare esto a otras instancias para que hagan algo al respecto)*


----------



## Hook89

_*FORISTA SANCIONADO:*_ Marillo Chihuahua

_*SANCIÓN:*_Definitiva

_*MOTIVO:*_ Troll, insultar y querer esconder la evidencia, provocaciones y un largo etc.


Este es un solo un breve recuento de su lamentable historial:hno:



Marillo Chihuahua said:


> Mr Equis
> Quien es Marillo?
> 
> Alguien que tiene el doble de tu IQ retardado hijo de puta, [segun tu eres "maestro", si que estamos jodidos] ojala algún día la cuarta parte de lo que posteas sea algo medianamente interesante, pendejo analfabeta, este maestrito me lo paso por los webos. [ha ha ha ha ha].[analizate antes de abrir el hocico tienes mas de 3 mil post de excremento camarada]
> 
> 
> SIMIO HOMOSEXUAL ANALFABETA
> 
> MUERA LA DICTADURA DE JOTOS SIDOSOS DE CHIHUA.TACOS.TIM, VIVA LA LIBERTAD Y LA INTELIGENCIA.
> 
> Lo único que pido después de que nos quedo claro que son put0s los de este equipo, a ustedes señoras "moderadoras" jotos novios de los de chihuahua que me inhabiliten a segir iniciando sesion aqui, o se atengan a las putas consecuencias.
> __________________





Marillo Chihuahua said:


> Usted callese a la puta verga camarada :bash: [ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ]
> +	Wiwichu.
> 
> -	Estos jotos chihuahuenses closeteros maricones cobardes no merecen compasión. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> +	Solo pido una retirada sana y amena





Marillo Chihuahua said:


> ANTES DE LA CENSURA TOTAL DIGO:
> 
> 1.- NO SE COMO BORRAR MI CUENTA
> 
> 2.- QUE PASA CON LOS JOTOS DE CHIHUAHUA QUE CABILDEAN CON MILTAX Y DEMAS MODERADORES HOMOSEXUALES EL COARTAR LA LIBERTAD DE EXPRESION EN LOS FOROS DE CHIHUAHUA TIM TACOS, MEDIANTE LA CENSURA y LA INTOLERANCIA, QUE EJERCICIO TAN ENANO, TAN COBARDE, TAN PANISTA Y TAN POCO INTELIGENTE POR ESO Y POR OTRAS COSAS ME RETIRO DE AQUÍ.
> +	......out





Marillo Chihuahua said:


> -	.....................**** you
> +	.....................estado de indefension


----------



## Hook89

_*BANEO DE AMBAS CUENTAS:*_Duranguense17 Y Mecano34

_*MOTIVO:*_ El usuario Duranguense17 creo una cuenta clon con el unico objetivo de insultar en diversos threads nacionales y foros internacionales. 

El reporte fue hecho por el Server Guru.



DaiTengu said:


> Mecano34 seems to have multiple personalities using  Duranguense17 and  Mecano34 sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## Hu90

*traveler21*
Sanción: *Banneo definitivo.*

*Los PM no están excentos de sanciones, una vez que son territorio SSC y pueden ser reportados.*



traveler21 said:


> chinga tu madre pinche chalex, estoy dando información ******!! por que verga siempre eres un metiche, parece moderador o que pedos!! Estoy aportando datos puto de miarda!!!
> 
> Y ya la neta no te metas conmigo por que siento que lo tuyo ya es personal.
> Si ha esas vamos, No te permito que contestes mis post.
> Eres un *******.





traveler21 said:


> Te crees dueño de la pagina o que chingados??
> luego vas como ******* con los moderadores y borran lo que escribo, no te metas con mis post neta!! te lo advierto.
> MARICO DE MIARDA.





traveler21 said:


> TE DIJE HIJO DE TU CHINGADA MADRE QUE DEJES DE ALEGAR MIS POST, ME VALE VERGA LO QUE ESCRIBAS, LO ENTIENDEEEEEEEEEEEEES ANIMAL O NO LO ENTIENDES?? ESCRIBE ALGO PENDEJITO NO ME TENGAS MIEDO.
> 
> NADA MAS DEJA QUE SEPA QUIEN VERGA ERES.


----------



## Hu90

*elbart089* & *B R T*
Sanción: *Definitiva*
Motivo: Creación de una nueva cuenta, estando sancionado por actitud de troll.
Esta acción causa baja definitiva del foro.


----------



## Mitlax

*Forista: gmolara e InoXido.
Sancion: Definitiva.
Motivo: Clone de G.ramos.*



DaiTengu said:


> InoXido seems to have multiple personalities using  gmorala and  G.ramos and  InoXido sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## Mitlax

*Forista: =ado y Rose_Axl .
Sancion: Definitiva.
Motivo: Clone de Sebastian Bach666.*



DaiTengu said:


> Rose_Axl seems to have multiple personalities using  =ado and  Rose_Axl sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## Hook89

_*FORISTA SANCIONADO:*_ orgullo campechano

_*SANCIÓN:*_Definitiva

_*MOTIVO:*_ Cuenta clon de traveler21



DaiTengu said:


> orgullo campechano seems to have multiple personalities using  traveler21 and  orgullo campechano sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!





hu90 said:


> *traveler21*
> Sanción: *Banneo definitivo.*
> 
> *Los PM no están excentos de sanciones, una vez que son territorio SSC y pueden ser reportados.*


----------



## Hu90

*Forista: Tomatal
Sancion: Definitiva.
Motivo: Clon de Sebastian Bach666.*


----------



## Hook89

*Actualizacion*

_CUENTAS SANCIONADAS:_ Tomatal_Reloaded, Jannis_joplin y Marquinez 

_MOTIVO: _Troll - Clon de Sebastian Bach666.



DaiTengu said:


> Marquinez seems to have multiple personalities using  =ado and  Tomatal and  Tomatal_Reloaded and  Jannis_joplin and  Marquinez sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!





Mitlax said:


> *Forista: =ado y Rose_Axl .
> Sancion: Definitiva.
> Motivo: Clone de Sebastian Bach666.*


----------



## Hook89

_*FORISTA SANCIONADO:*_ Arrozzz

_*SANCIÓN:*_Definitiva

_*MOTIVO:*_ Cuenta clon de elbart089



DaiTengu said:


> Arrozzz seems to have multiple personalities using  B_R_T and  elbart089 and  Arrozzz sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!





hu90 said:


> *elbart089* & *B R T*
> Sanción: *Definitiva*
> Motivo: Creación de una nueva cuenta, estando sancionado por actitud de troll.
> Esta acción causa baja definitiva del foro.


----------



## Hu90

_*FORISTA SANCIONADO:*_ Hidrocaliducho

_*SANCIÓN:*_Definitiva

_*MOTIVO:*_ Actitudes como estas lo único que logran es romper la armonía y la tendencia propositiva del foro.


Hidrocaliducho said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Inicio este thread como un medio de catarsis para que todos aquellos que tengamos la necesidad de expresar las cosas que no nos gustan de esta tierra Hidrocálida donde vivimos sin temor a represalias por parte de ...ocupando las bancas de las plazas, *tirando la basura en la calle cual marranos que son*, caminando en los pasillos del centro comercial Altaria, con ojos que reflejan envidia, con la impotencia de saber que difícilmente podrán adquirir los costosos productos que ahí se venden, mirando con recelo y coraje a las muchachitas "bien" que ahí se pasean con sus shorts cortitos y sus blusitas fashion. Qué raza tan gacha, y francamente, tan patética.
> 
> Pero ¡cuidado! ¡no te atrevas a decirles nada! porque son agresivos cuales abejas africanas. No te atrevas a criticarles a la iglesia Católica, porque te pueden hasta linchar. No te metas con su mediocre futbol mexicano o con las...
> 
> No siempre, pero en ocasiones me cansa vivir en esta tierra de pobreza económica, de pobreza cívica, pero sobre todo de pobreza mental...





Hidrocaliducho said:


> ¿Dónde quedó la libertad de expresión?
> 
> ¿Sólo se permiten hilos donde se hable de cosas bonitas y agradables a tus lindos ojitos?
> 
> ¡Vete mucho al carajo!
> 
> P.D. ¿No quieres borrarme mi cuenta también de una vez?


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTAS SANCIONADAS:_ DanGDL y Dixi1903

_*SANCIÓN:*_Definitiva

_MOTIVO: _ Duplicidad de cuenta con el proposito de hablar de politica.



DaiTengu said:


> Dixi1903 seems to have multiple personalities using  DanGDL and  Dixi1903 sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


_CUENTAS SANCIONADAS:_ Hugo0 y Andreagonzalez

_*SANCIÓN:*_Definitiva

_MOTIVO: _ Duplicidad de cuenta con el proposito de hacer Spam.



DaiTengu said:


> Andreagonzalez seems to have multiple personalities using  Hugo0 and  Andreagonzalez sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## Hook89

_*FORISTA SANCIONADO:*_ pituxpe

_*SANCIÓN:*_Definitiva

_*MOTIVO:*_ Sus primeros comentarios y es solo para desatar peleas entre foristas. hno:



pituxpe said:


> estaba tranquilo en mi casa leyendo pasificamente los proyectos de tapachula cuando un tuxtleco pendejo se atreve a decir que tuxtla, es economicamente mejor que tapachulaa esto me hizo encabronar un chingo ya que es un total ignorante por eso espero que pronto, el soconusco sea el estado 33 de mexico, para que se den cuenta que de el soconusco come mas de la mitad de la poblacion chiapanecaa..
> 
> mira meco lo unico que demuestras es la envidia que le tienes a mi lindo soconusco, y entiendo tu enojo, pero pues nimodos asi es la vidaa, aki te dejo las pruebas de que el soconusco fue, es y sera el motor economico de chiapas. mientras sigamos unidos. XD
> 
> 
> 
> apesar de que tenemos una poblacion mucho menor que la de tuxtla tenemos mas empresas y mejor economia..
> 
> tapachula ocupa uno de los primeros lugares en empleos a nivel nacional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahora cheken esta grafica de aki abajo es de el numero de empresas en chiapas,de los 9 municipios que figuran , 5 son municipios del soconusco.:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> La ubicación estratégica de Puerto Chiapas convierte en una excelente oportunidad de negocios al Parque Industrial Puerto Chiapas, ya que cuenta con un Corredor Logístico Multimodal, teniendo un radio de 20 kilómetros los servicios básicos como son: Aeropuerto Internacional, Frontera con Centroamérica, Autopista que conecta con el resto del país, Red Ferroviaria, y Muelles de Carga, Pesquero y Turístico.
> 
> Los servicios de infraestructura del parque industrial son ideales para el desarrollo de cualquier actividad de negocios.
> 
> El parque Industrial y Pesquero “Puerto Chiapas” cuenta con la Norma Oficial NMX-R-046-SCFI 2005 “ y está inscrito en la Asociación Mexicana de Parques Industriales (AMPI).
> 
> El Parque Industrial PUERTO CHIAPAS cuenta con un polígono urbanizado y lotes de 5,000 a 10,000 m2, para el desarrollo industrial, comercial y de servicios.
> Con todo esto reducimos costos logísticos para convertirnos en la mejor alternativa intermodal de México.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> La Terminal de cruceros de Puerto Chiapas ofrece una nueva posibilidad de disfrutar a uno de los estados de México con mayor biodiversidad y cultura.
> 
> Algunas rutas turísticas son:
> 
> * Ruta del Café
> * Zonas Arqueológicas Izapa y Palenque
> * Ruta del Manglar
> * Senderismo Pico del Loro
> * Ecoturismo
> * Deportes extremos (Tirolesa, rafting, ciclismo de montaña, etc)
> * Tours de la ciudad
> * Tours con conexiones aéreas dentro del Estado, entre otros.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> # Por su ubicación estratégica, se ha consolidado como una plataforma para los negocios por la infinidad de oportunidades de penetración que ofrece y Sudamérica.
> 
> # Sus 654.55 km de frontera con Guatemala, lo convierten en la puerta de entrada y salida con el mercado centroamericano, el cual cuenta con más de 35 millones de consumidores, cifra atractiva para todos aquellos inversionistas que piensen en una expansión.
> 
> # Es el centro geográfico de la región Puebla-Panamá.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> todo esto sin mencionar las empresas importantes que tenemos como herdez, y las que habremos de tener
> 
> solo espera unos 10 años mi querido amigo y veras como tapachula se convierte en una de las ciudades mas importantes de mexico.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> tapachula es y sera la ciudad mas importante de chiapas.
> 
> tuxtla es lo que vemos hoy gracias a las personas soconusquenses, muchas de las personas que viven en tuxtla son de raices tapachultecas casi media tuxtla tiene familia aqui en tapachulaa asi que no se que se creen. no tos aclaroo hee.


----------



## Mitlax

*Forista: Domo-GDL.
Sancion: Definitiva.
Motivo: Sin Comentarios.*



amigoendf said:


> Yo creo que se tienen que revisar que es lo que está fallando en las campañas de prevención.
> 
> La información es fundamental, pero debe ir acompañada de buscar el desarrollo humano para que la gente se quiera y por lo tanto se cuide.
> 
> Yo he visto como algunos gobiernos moralinos a veces obstaculizan las campañas y muchos padres siguen teniendo la idea anacronica de que si sus hijos reciben educación sexual los hará maquinas de promiscuidad, *estos padres deberían entender que la educación sexual es como cuando a un niño por temor a que se ahogue, le prohibes acercarse a la alberca*, en lugar de enseñarle a nadar. *Muy buen punto*
> 
> Chavos quieranse. Cuando te quieres, te cuidas.





Domo-GDL said:


> Edit by Mitlax.


----------



## Mitlax

*Forista: enrique-gdl.
Sancion: Brig 15 días.
Motivo: Demasiada agresividad ultimamente / intolerante / antecedentes.*



enrique-gdl said:


> SassanPahlavi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las noticias de Balam se concentran en tres grandes ejes: Epidemias, Pobreza y Marginación.
> 
> 
> 
> te falto una, estupidez
Click to expand...




enrique-gdl said:


> disculpame pero que estupida pregunta
> 
> 
> p.d no porque el estadio estara en zapopan tiene que afuerzas cambiar de nombre al equipo, ademas zapopan en uno de los municipios que forman la zona metropolitana de Guadalajara, es la misma ciudad.


----------



## Hu90

*MV78*
Sanción: *Una semana*
*Motivo:* Provocaciones y actitud incorrecta.
Recuerden que los post editados pueden ser vistos en su versión original por los moderados.



MV78 said:


> Tampoco tampoco :lol: no se les alborote la hormona jajaja
> y salti.... si lo es???? :lol:





MV78 said:


> - ^^ Me das risa :lol: ya quisieras que las americas estuviera en tu ciudad


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTAS SANCIONADAS:_ MV78, MTO78 y marvanrock

_*SANCIÓN:*_Definitiva

_MOTIVO: _ Creaciòn de una cuenta clon tras haber sido supendido temporalmente.



DaiTengu said:


> marvanrock seems to have multiple personalities using  MV78 and  MTO78 and  marvanrock sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ rosn19

_*SANCIÓN:*_Temporal - 3 semanas.

_MOTIVO: _ Historial de comentarios de corte racista. Si bien el comentario causante de la sanciòn amerita un tiempo de suspensiòn menor, al ser reincidente en este tipo de comentarios la sanciòn aumenta



rosn19 said:


> Pues los ignorantes han de ser vds. por que piensan que las civilizaciones prehispanicas eran hasta mejor que los Orientales y los Europeos, eso es algo ilogico, si bien esos monos tenian algunas cosillas pero hasta alli, estaban en la plena edad de piedra.
> 
> Bueno, ya dije, vds. piensen como quieran.


_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ Jorge_carrillo

_*SANCIÓN:*_Temporal - 2 semanas.

_MOTIVO: _ Provaciones/comentarios despectivos. Ademas de violaciòn al articulo 3 del reglamento de Mxscrapers.



> Art. 03. Estrictamente prohibido el debate de temas POLÍTICOS (firmas incluídas), RELIGIOSOS Y DEL ESPECTÁCULO (Incluyendo reinas de belleza) en Mxscrapers. Los hilos que sean abiertos sobre estos temas serán eliminados sin justificación alguna, y el forista autor será expulsado igualmente sin explicación por parte del Equipo de Moderación.





Jorge_carrillo said:


> si ogras reconciliarte con tu pasado, y perdonas a tus antepasados que perdieron todas las guerras que han enfrentado, serás más feliz, veo que eres de Ciudad de México, creo que los habitantes de Ciudad de México son los más dolidos con el pasado, empezando por la conquista, trauma que nunca lograron superar, y que lo demuestran desgraciadamente siendo muy agresivos con la gente de piel blanca, no se porqué, pero todo lo que paresca extranjero, aunque sea mexicano, suelen denigrarlo.





Jorge_carrillo said:


> Mira, jamas le he hechado tierra a las culturas indígenas, lo que no puedo pasar por alto son las "reivindicaciones""justas" de algunos foristas, simplemente todo en su justa medida, y punto, no más. crees que menosprecio su legado, si mi familia también es morena, pues no, ¿escupiría yo al cielo, no crees?.
> 
> Te repito, quizá a ti no tequede el saco, entonces por favor no corras a ponertelo, pero de que hay mucha gente que no concilia su pasado y se la vive echandole tierra a sus antepasados y a la religión de sus antepasados eso es muy cierto.
> 
> 
> Sobre lo de la religión, pues veras, yo soy católico apostólico, y creo que este continente fue descubierto a europa por católicos muy fervorosos, no por protestantes ni ateos, ni musulmanes, ni indús, ni sintoistas,ni ortodoxos, y que eso no fue casualidad.


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ Saltillo2006

_*SANCIÓN:*_Temporal - 2 semanas.

_MOTIVO: _ Insultos.



Saltillo2006 said:


> *
> Ya por favor wey, estas de weba........
> Yo no se cual es tu problema con Saltillo, o con Moreira, pero se nota que existe alguno........
> 
> Siempre con tus comentarios negativos, sarcasticos, etc.......
> Demasiado gay........*


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ minami151

_*SANCIÓN:*_Temporal - 2 semanas.

_MOTIVO: _ Reincidir en comentarios sobre politica e insultos pese a peticiones previas de dejar esta actitud.

*ACTUALIZACIÒN*

_CUENTAS SANCIONADAS:_ minami151 y Wisis121

_*SANCIÓN:*_Definitiva

_MOTIVO: _ Duplicidad de cuenta despues de haber sido sancionado temporalmente.



DaiTengu said:


> Wisis121 seems to have multiple personalities using  minami151 and  Wisis121 sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## Sainz001

*TKI*
*Sanción: definitiva
Motivo: Es nuevo y entra insultando*



TKI said:


> que gente tan estupida hay en este foro, ahora resulta que todo es mentira


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ omaru24

_*SANCIÓN:*_Temporal - 5 dias.

_MOTIVO: _ Spam.



omaru24 said:


> HOLA AMIGITOS





omaru24 said:


> HOLA LLAPONGAN AL GO BUENO NO PINCHE FOTOS FEAS LO MISMO DIARIO ABURRE


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ clnense

_*SANCIÓN:*_Temporal - 2 semanas.

_MOTIVO: _ Historial lleno de provocaciones encontra de foristas de Tijuana.



clnense said:


> No me gusta el nombre de este hilo, esa actitud de los BajaCalifornianos de como si tuvieran que rendirle cuentas a los gringos.
> En Tijuana no puede empezar la patria porque es una ciudad de poco mas de 100 años, ahi termina eso si es cierto.
> 
> Por favor cambienle el nombre a este thread.





clnense said:


> Vaya acabas de confirmar lo que dije.
> 
> Que tiene ver lo de la escrituraa?
> 
> Lo de la esquina te lo acepto asi como tambien lo es la Tierra del Fuego en Argentina.
> 
> Por otro lado hay mucha ambiguedad en tu comentario.
> 
> Lo vuelvo a repetir es como si tuvieran que rendirle cuentas a los ciudadanos americanos.
> 
> Porque es para las unicas personas que en Tijuana empieza la patria Mexicana.
> 
> Si de patriotismo se trata el unico e indiscutible lugar donde realmente empieza la patria es Dolores Hidalgo, Guanajuato.





clnense said:


> Ahi no empieza la Patria.





clnense said:


> Wow, no cabe duda que cada quien cree lo que se le da la gana creer. Haha:lol:
> Fotos, Fotos.





clnense said:


> Lo que pasa esque Tijuana es siempre tan innovador, una ciudad unica:nuts::lol:


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ 1692mono

_*SANCIÓN:*_Temporal - 3 semanas.

_MOTIVO: _ Los problemas sobre inseguridad y narcotráfico que adolece nuestro país no son motivo de risa o burla. Spam



1692mono said:


> nosotros tenemos desfile todos los dias jajajaj
> 
> Atte: Ciudad Juarez





1692mono said:


> mmmmmmmmmm ah si.. en ciudad juarez hay desfile militar todos los dias!!!!





1692mono said:


> no digas nada te clausuran!!





1692mono said:


>


*ACTUALIZACIÓN:*

_BANEO DE AMBAS CUENTAS:_ 1692mono y pepemagnetic

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Definitiva.

_MOTIVO: _ Emplear una cuenta diferente para ingresar al foro durante una sanción.



DaiTengu said:


> 1692mono seems to have multiple personalities using  pepemagnetic and  1692mono sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ Mike Mills

_*SANCIÓN:*_Temporal - 1 mes.

_MOTIVO: _ Spam excesivo, politica y provocaciones. Reincidente el panel de sanciones.



Mike Mills said:


> Yo profetizo que para el 2030 Megane ya será mujer y hasta habrà producido su primer disco.





Mike Mills said:


> Que le revoquen el mandato al chaparro.





Mike Mills said:


> Un diccionario Regio- Español Español- Regio por favor.





Mike Mills said:


> Supongo que fue una de las primeras obras del arte gay no?
> 
> Porque se ve re gay ese cuate.


----------



## Sainz001

*El [email protected]*
*Sanción: 1 semana
Motivo: Spam y postear imágenes inadecuadas*


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ marroquin

_*SANCIÓN:*_Temporal - 2 meses.

_MOTIVO: _ Actitud coflictva, comentarios despectivos/provocaciones, comentarios sobre politica. Reincidente en el panel de sanciones.



marroquin said:


> INCLUSIVE MUCHO MEJOR QUE EL DE ZAAMORA CITY RANCH:banana::banana:





marroquin said:


> ES UNA VERDADERA PENDEJADA DEL INEPTO DE GODOY PQ SI FUERAN TODO PARA LAZARO CARDENAS O MORELIA YA HABRIA FIRMADO RAPIDISIMO, POR ESO MICHOACAN NO AVANZA NI AVANZARA CON ESA CLASE DE GOBERNANTES QUE TODO LO CENTRALIZAN NADA MAS, PERO OTRA VES MI PREGUNTA DONDE ESTAN LA INEPTA DE GABY MOLINA DIPUTADA DEL PRD POR URUAPAN NORTE, DONDE ESTAN LIBRADO MARTINEZ DIPUTADO DEL PAN POR URUAPAN SUR DONDE ESTAN URIEL LOPEZ DEL PRD DIPUTADO FEDERAL DONDE ESTA EL INEPTO DE JESUS GARIBAY DEL PRD Y SENADOR DE LA REPUBLICA Y ORIUNDO DE URUAPAN , QUE ACASO ESTOS INEPTOS DISQUE REPRESENTANTES POPULARES NO PUEDEN PRECIONAR PARA QUE SE EMPIESE CON LA CONSTRUCCION DE LAS PLANTAS TRATADORAS Y DE UNA VES CON LA DECLARACION DEL AEROPUERTO COMO INTERNACIONAL???????? Y ESO QUE PARA EL NARCOBER ES PRIMERO LOS CAMPESINOS A VER QUE CLASE DE FRUTAS Y VERDURAS VAN A DAR CON LA AGUA SIN TRATAR QUE LES LLEGA DEL CUPATITZIO.
> 
> 
> SALUDOS:bash:





marroquin said:


> hno:
> 
> y no nada mas para godoy tambien babastel puso este desorden y todos los ex gobernadores del RIP y FECAL pues ni de su pais se acuerda menos de su estado natal..
> 
> 
> saludoshno:hno:hno:





marroquin said:


> UN CONSEJO DEMACIADO INFLUENCIADO POR EL PELELE DE GODOY POR QUE SI SE HUBIERAN BASADO EN LOS ESTUDIOS DEL CONSEJO URUAPAN SERIA EL PRIMERO, PERO BUENO SE ENTIENDE EL MIEDO DE MORELIA POR PONER CAMPUS EN URUAPAN CON TODAS LAS CARRERAS Y ES EL MISMO MIEDO QUE TIENE DE QUE EL AEROPUERTO SEA INTERNACIONAL Y POR QUE?? PUES POR LA UBICACION GEOGRAFICA ENVIDIABLE DE URUAPAN SIMPLEMENTE POR QUE SE ENCUENTRA EN MEDIO DEL ESTADO, LO QUE LO HACE TENER UN MERCADO DE MAS DE 800 MIL PERSONAS PUES ABARCA MUNICIPIOS DE TIERRA CALIENTE, LA COSTA Y MESETA PUREPECHA.
> 
> SALUDOS Y COMPARTO EL GUSTO DE MI AMIGO MOSQUEDA DE QUE HAYAN PUESTO CAMPUS EN LAZARO CARDENAS Y CD HIDALGO PUES APARTE URUAPAN CUENTA CON LAS PREPAS DE LA MICHOACANA Y LA UNIVRSIDAD DE AGROBIOLOGIA Y SEIS UNIVERSIDADES MAS.QUE AUNQUE SON DE PAGA LO HACE ATRACTIVO PARA LOS ESTUDIANTES DE OTRAS CIUDADES QUE CARECEN AUN DE UNIVERSIDADES TANTO PUBLICAS Y PRIVADAS.:banana::banana::banana::banana:





marroquin said:


> A MI NO ME CULPES YO VOTE X OBRADOR:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ tampico-madero

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Definitiva. 

_MOTIVO: _ Actitud totalmente reprobable. hno:



tampico-madero said:


> TOTALMENTE EN DESACUERDO SI NO HACE HACE EN ALTAMIRA, NO QUISEIRA QUE SE HAGA EN VERACRUZ NO SE LO MERECEN





tampico-madero said:


> SIGUE SIN EMPEZAR LA AUTOPISTA TAMPICO-TUXPAN
> 
> FUE UNA DE LAS PROMESAS DE SU GOBERNADOR MENTIROSO DE VERACRUZ A ESTAS FECHAS FINES DE JULIO DEL 2009 NO HAY FORMA QUE EN 18 MESES CONCLUYAN UNA AUTOPISTA DE 200KMS QUE NO HA INICIADO Y ADEMAS NI SIQUIERA LICITADO
> 
> POR ESO VERACRUZ APARECE EN LOS ULTIMOS LUGARES DE COMPETITIVIDAD REZAGADO EN EL DESEMPLEO Y SU PRINCIPAL EXPORTACION SON LO VERACRUZANOS A TAMAULIPAS.
> 
> SI PUEDEN DESMIENTANME!





tampico-madero said:


> ME VALE MA... EL NPORTE DE VERACRUZ
> 
> Solo saludostengo 2 semanas gfuerade tampico y la verdad le extranio he esatado en Detroit , MI USA Y AHORITA EN CD . Juarez, espero que emporendan el vuelo y no busquen trabajo sino que empleen a otros ese, mis respetos para ti alitus sin embargo veracruz edo no ha estado a la altura del desarrollo de tamaulipas es mas lo siento como un lastre al desarrollo del sur de tamaulipas





tampico-madero said:


> A QUE VERACRUZANITOS COMO LES GUSTA QUE LES JUEGUEN EL DEDO EN LA BOCA
> 
> UN MUNICIPIO NO TIENE LAS CAPOACIDADES ECONOMICAS DE UN PROYECTO ASI, NI SIQUIERA EL GOBIERNO DE SU ESTADO
> 
> ABRAN LOS OJOS Y VEAN COMO FIDELITO Y SUS ALFILES DICEN GENERAR MILES DE ENPLEOS SI PERO ESTOS SE DAN EN TAMAULIPAS.
> 
> EN TAMAULIPAS YA ESTAMOS HARTOS DE TANTO VERACRUZANO


hno:

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ JpHOENIX

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Temporal 10 dias

_MOTIVO: _ Insultos.



JpHOENIX said:


> weno roverach no sé realmente de ese proyecto como tal, pero seguramiente jajajaja tu parienta jajajaja TERE360 que vende chayotes allá donde me dijiste del pueblito de las aguas tristes lo sepa jajajaja ya vez que anda escribiendo jajaja eso pasa por poner monas frente a una máquina y ya quisieran otros lados tener inversiones federales, de esos montoncitos de tierra, se creará una entrada de acceso digna del UNICO EJE ECONÓMICO DE LAS ALTAS MONTAÑAS...claro Córdoba. salu2


*ACTUALIZACIÓN
*
_BANEO DE AMBAS CUENTAS:_ JpHOENIX Y tjjacks22

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Definitiva.

_MOTIVO: _ Emplear una cuenta diferente para ingresar al foro durante una sanción.



DaiTengu said:


> tjjacks22 seems to have multiple personalities using  JpHOENIX and  tjjacks22 sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ Saltillo2006

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Temporal 2 meses 

_MOTIVO: _ Provocaciones - continuos ataques personales en contra del forista miguelquirarte. Reincidente en el panel de sanciones.



Saltillo2006 said:


> Es una tonteria que a un Centro Comercial se le designe Fashion Mall por el hecho si Grupo Inditex esta presente o no. jajajja, o sea, si tiene Zara si es "fashion", pero si no tiene, pues no....... thats stupid.
> 
> Me gusto la descripcion que dio Antgar:
> 
> _Galerías Saltillo es un fashion mall. Podrias decir que para que un centro comercial sea considerado en esta categoria debe tener un ancla de prestigio cuyo eje central es la moda, en este caso Liverpool.
> 
> Igual y hasta sendero saltillo podria ser considerado asi por tener a Cimaco, pero bueno dejemoslo en que el prestigio no le alcanza para ser mas que un community center que tiene un supermercado, cines, tiendas, etc.
> 
> Los centros comerciales que mencionan que tendrian solamente un walmart o heb como ancla pues son solo eso, centros comerciales....
> 
> Saludos.... _
> 
> Hijo(a), mejor enfocate a lo que pasa en la super zona metro internacional continental urbe dinamica de Piedras-Eagle Pass...... creo que andan desenhierbando los camellones y haciendoles una nueva calle......Eagle Pass esta mas muerto que nunca, pero usted sigale echando ganas......
> 
> y pls, ya deja deja a Slw y Monclova en paz, parece que todo lo bueno que pasa aca te molesta o incomoda, primero era Mva, y de un tiempo para aca ahora Slw......
> 
> ya Reyna, traqnuila..... que hablas y hablas y no creo siquiera que hayas comprado alguna vez un trapo en Zara, o en Liverpool tan siquiera.... jajajaj
> 
> 
> 
> miguelquirarte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo en que los inversionistas no fijarán su mirada en una sola ciudad por estado, pero yo creo que el compañero se refería a que en la actualidad solamente existe un Fashion Mall por estado (exceptuando la ZMCM), entendiendo el concepto de "Fasion Mall" como todo mundo lo conoce (en México), y digo "como todo mundo lo conoce" porque la descripción que dió "Chrislr" es la mas acertada al menos en México, y de cajón, todo fashion mall debe tener al menos las tiendas de Grupo Inditex (Zara, Pull & Bear, Bershka).
> 
> Yo he visto que la descripción de "Chrislr" es la misma que toman en muchas ciudades, solo es cuestión de darle un vistazo a los foros de Chilpancingo (Galerías Chilpancingo), Tijuana (Galerías Hipódromo), Ciudad de México, Cancún, etc etc etc ...
> 
> Saludos!
Click to expand...


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ cuetlachtli

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Temporal - 3 semanas

_MOTIVO: _ Provocaciones y política. 



cuetlachtli said:


> Ingenuidad, es la unica palabra con lo que podria describir los comentariosw puestos en este foro, no es un insulto, ni una critica, ni mucho menos, de hecho no estan mal sus comentarios, pero presisamente es porge se basan en la desinformacion y no los culpo por ello, las personas pueden ser inteligentes, cultas, grandes pensadores y reflexionistas, pero con un bombardeo de mentiras, verdades a medias y estupideses por parte de los medios de comunicacion al servicio del sistema estan ante una cortina de humo negro y denso que no permite ver la realidad y vamos, la informacion real es escaza y no se encuentra facilmente ademas de que es comun que sea saboteada.
> Primero que nada quiero desahogarme solo un poco, por que las palabras no son ni un poquito representativas de mi coraje e indignacion, en primer lugar lo que hizo FECAL es uno de los actos mas bajos, brutales, barbaros, indignantes, asquerosos, cinicos, estupidos, alevosos, en pocas palabras POCA MADR$/"& que ha tenido en su gobierno, para mi que es parte de los festejos del bicentenario, que mejor ocacion para provocar un nuevo levantamiento armado, aplausos, eso es lo que necesitamos, total para que no se pierda la costumbre y hacerlo cada 100 años, como sabe que su partido ya no va a gobernar, si de porsi le vale madr... lo que le pase al pueblo con mucho mas razon quiere dejarlo seco, solo va a lograr que estalle un nuevo movimiento armado en el cual me gustaria estar alfrente para ser yo quien tome su cabeza junto a toda su bola de seguidores y jefes, llamese cartens, elba ester, salinas, slim, azcarraga, salinas pliego, etc. esas personas valen mas muertas que vivas, ya ni vale la pena que sufran, solo debe de dejar de existir ese Cancer.
> Habiendome desahogado y disculpandome por las palabras antisonantes que he puesto en rojo les quiero invitar a que vean este video, por favor animense y sean criticos ante esta nueva informacion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya visto el video lean este articulo
> 
> Fuerza e ilegalidad
> La Jornada
> 
> Mal andan las cosas en Los Pinos para que hayan decidido, al más viejo estilo priísta, escenificar un bochornoso sabadazo, asaltando con miles de agentes de la Policía Federal las principales estaciones y subestaciones de Luz y Fuerza del Centro. Con esa medida, el Ejecutivo federal da una muestra cabal de su talante dialogador y asume íntegramente la actitud ilegal y golpeadora del secretario de Trabajo y Previsión Social, Javier Lozano Alarcón.
> 
> Más de una hora después del asalto, la Secretaría de Gobernación anunció la liquidación de Luz y Fuerza del Centro. Así de sencillo.
> 
> Más allá de lo que pueda suceder en las próximas horas con el servicio que da Luz y Fuerza del Centro –los trabajadores del Sindicato Mexicano de Electricistas (SME) fueron desalojados de sus puestos de operación–, el asalto de los federales que comanda el hombre fuerte del país, Genaro García Luna, culmina una semana de avalancha mediática que buscaba, precisamente, legitimar un acto ilegal a todas luces.
> 
> Se trataba de hacer ver ante la ciudadanía que los trabajadores del SME son una bola de corruptos y privilegiados que someten a la población a un mal servicio y a unos cobros desorbitados. Ciertamente el servicio no es lo bueno que debiera, pero eso obedece fundamentalmente a cuestiones que pasan por la decisión oficial de empobrecer Luz y Fuerza por la vía de dejar en ceros las inversiones. También es verdad que los recibos están, en la mayoría de los casos, fuera de la razón, pero ello no se debe a los electricistas, sino a quienes dirigen la paraestatal.
> 
> A la tarea se dedicaron con entusiasmo sin límites leedores de noticias, columnistas y, en general, casi todos los llamados líderes de opinión de prensa, radio-televisión y escrita, personas que en situaciones como ésta asumen una línea informativa sospechosamente coincidente.
> Servida la mesa, Felipe Calderón decidió ampliar su guerra al narco abriendo un nuevo frente: los sindicatos rijosos, los que no se pliegan a las necesidades de Los Pinos serán sometidos por las heroicas tropas del general sin estrellas, García Luna.
> 
> El mensaje es claro: para los sindicatos cuyos líderes son ejemplo de corrupción sin límites, pero pactan lo mismo con el PRI que con el PAN, la mano tendida y generosa. Para las Gordillo y los Romero Deschamps, reconocimientos a granel por sus servicios a la patria: para los demás, plomo y cárcel.
> 
> El jueves pasado, en el contexto de una pacífica y multitudinaria manifestación en defensa de Luz y Fuerza y del SME, los líderes del sindicato fueron recibidos en Los Pinos por Luis Felipe Bravo Mena, secretario particular de Calderón. Se abrió ahí un compás de espera mutuamente acordado. Todo resultó ser una gran mentira: la decisión ya estaba tomada antes de que los dirigentes del SME entraran en Los Pinos.
> 
> Este sabadazo, que coincide además con el jolgorio popular por el pase del Tri al Mundial de Sudáfrica, despeja cualquier duda sobre hasta dónde está dispuesto a llegar el Ejecutivo con quienes enfrentan sus políticas. Si no es por la buenas, será por las malas. Tal es el mensaje que a partir de hoy locutores y plumíferos del oficialismo machacarán en sus espacios.
> 
> Este sábado 10 de octubre pasará a la historia como el día en el que un gobierno de derecha encabezado por Acción Nacional se brincó la autonomía sindical y, de ese modo, dijo al país entero que quien no comulga con sus ideas será combatido con la fuerza de su estado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esto es solo un cachito de lo que no quieren que sepamos y probablemente como va a haber comentarios replicando la ingenuidad y aplicandola en mi comentario les hago una ultima invitacion a que reflexionen esta informacion y sean criticos a esta, estoy (espero) seguro de que encontraran que esto se hacerca mas a la realidad que cualquier medio desinformativo promovido masivamete, lean La Jornada, el Proceso, El Chamuco, escuchen a Carmen Aristegui, a Carlos Monsivais, Elena Poniatowska (y leanlos tambien), etc. y si despues de eso sus reflexiones coinciden con las actuales confirmaran que lo dicho por ustedes es lo correcto y lo promoveran como tal, si ha cambiado aunque sea un poquito el beneficio sera igual para ustedes, abran la mente y sus opciones, necesitamos mexicanos con estas caracteristicas y no dejarnos de unos pocos que quieren hacer con nosotros lo que se les da la gana solo para obtener privilegios y acumular dinero que aun muertos su decendencia jamas acabaran de gastarlo.
> 
> PD. A los administradores del foro, no borren ni censuren este post, den la oportunidad de que esto se conosca por favor.


----------



## Hu90

*enrique-gdl*
Sanción: *2 semanas*
Motivo: Reincidencia en provocaciones en el thread de TSM a pesar de las recomendaciones hechas anteriormente por el staff de moderadores.



enrique-gdl said:


> cambiando de tema, el estadio tsm no es feo de hecho me gusta, es algo chico pero le acomoda muy bien al equipo que va a ser dueño.".?


----------



## Hu90

*jharker*
Sanción: *2 semanas*
Motivo: Reincidencia en provocaciones en el thread de TSM a pesar de las recomendaciones hechas anteriormente por el staff de moderadores.

Cabe aclarar que han existido varias llamadas de atención en en este thread y aun asi siguen con comentarios provocativos. No estamos castigando algun mensaje en especial, sino la actitud y la reincidencia.

*ACTUALIZACIÓN
*
_BANEO DE AMBAS CUENTAS:_ jharker Y Jharker1981

_MOTIVO: _ Emplear una cuenta diferente para ingresar al foro durante una sanción.



DaiTengu said:


> Jharker1981 seems to have multiple personalities using  jharker and  Jharker1981 sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## Hu90

*danielitocawamas*
Sanción: *2 semanas*
Motivo: Reincidencia en provocaciones en el thread de TSM a pesar de las recomendaciones hechas anteriormente por el staff de moderadores.



danielitocawamas said:


> mmmmmmmmm...no des tus comentarios tontos abusurdos y pe... con todo respeto carnal...


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ borregomex

_*SANCIÓN:*_Temporal - 2 semanas.

_MOTIVO: _ Reincidir en comentarios sobre política y actitud conflictiva pese a peticiones previas de dejar esta actitud.


----------



## Hu90

*Wowdalajarian*
Sanción: *2 semanas*
Motivo: Spam excesivo, conductas inapropiadas, actitudes despectivas hacia los demás y aportación prácticamente nula fuera de Tequila Lounge.


----------



## Sainz001

*deepminnie*
*Sanción: 2 meses
Motivo: Spam, política y comentarios fuera de lugar.*



deepminnie said:


> Sainz001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BASTA de llenar el foro de suposiciones y de spam que no dejan nada. Que dicho sea de paso está prohibido en el foro.
> 
> 
> 
> Y tu quien te crees nomas porque eres moderador, estas imponiendo tu ley sobre todos, pareces politico, largo de aqui
Click to expand...


----------



## Sainz001

*ManRegio*
*Sanción: 5 días
Motivo: comentarios fuera de lugar.*


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ mecanico242 

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Temporal 5 días

_MOTIVO: _ Spam excesivo.



mecanico242 said:


> se deberian de llevar ahi el monumento a la galleta :bowtie:





mecanico242 said:


> no no y no, será un 'monumento' gris, aburrido, costoso y sin personalidad. De cuándo acá una galleta tiene mirador? :lol:





mecanico242 said:


> Órale, la gran baratija-galleta y ahora, esqueleto del bicentenario. Está harto fea esa maqueta, parece de huesitos. Súper raquitico.


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ Adrian_Gallagher

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Temporal 2 semanas. Se reduce la sanción de 1 mes a 2 semanas tras revisar el historial y ver que no cuenta con un historial de actitud conflictiva.

_MOTIVO: _ Prejuicios/provocaciones.



Adrian_Gallagher said:


> Pero si es cierto!! Que vamos a hacer con estos defeños ingao!:bash:





Adrian_Gallagher said:


> No gracias, aqui ya nos tienen hasta el copete igual que en cualquier otra parte del país


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ Doggo

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Temporal 10 dias.

_MOTIVO: _ Provocaciones y comentarios sobre politica.



Doggo said:


> Ya chole... Mejor vete a la escuela, lee, aprende, pon mucha atencion, no faltes a clase, se feliz y deja que la vida siga.
> 
> Si sabes de alguien en Mexico que evade impuestos entonces reune tus pruebas y presentate al ministerio publico.
> 
> Si eres abogado fiscalista, contador o auditor de Canada Revenue Agency es hora de que estes trabajando.
> 
> Superate y comienza ahora a hablarnos de la evasion, impuestos y el sistema de recaudacion de Brasil...





Doggo said:


> Yo creo que Fecal ahi la lleva, no vamos tan mal. La verdad...



_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ DïegôLG

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Temporal 3 meses. *Elevación de sanción tras descubrirse que insulta a otros usuarios dejando mensajes en sus perfiles.
*
_MOTIVO: _ Provocaciones, spam, historial de actitud conflictiva/reincidente en panel de sanciones.



DïegôLG said:


> Aburreeeees!!! :cheers:





DïegôLG said:


> ^^
> 
> Naaa!! Yo soy buenìiiisima onda q todo mundo ama.. :cheers:
> 
> X cierto amiguiii, sigue la conver en el perfil. Sabes q me gusta leer tus vulgaridades.
> 
> Saludooooos!!!





DïegôLG said:


> Jajaja. Primero toma unas clases de ortografía, te hacen falta bastante. Segundo aprende a darle contexto a las opiniones. Me gustaría ver terminado su CC pero al ritmo que van creo que me quedaré con las ganas. Y tercero háblame con amor que soy sensible lol.
> 
> Saludoooos!!:cheers:





DïegôLG said:


> A ver wey, creo que me he mantenido al margen contigo y he tratado de manejar lo que pongo con palabras sutiles.
> 
> Tus comentarios tontos denotan muchíiisimo lo puberto que eres (explicando claramente que tu cambio hormonal obstruye la capacidad de "pensar...)
> 
> Tu eres el que tiene tapadas otras cosas, no entiendes el punto de ésto. Se ha estado comentado que es ilógico que un arquitecto te haya dicho que ahora "no sabe como estará el proyecto" y es que tienen razón. No vas a invertir muchísimo dinero en algo que ni siquiera sabes como quedará. Han surgido varias "teorías" de esto que si es el mismo diseño, que si cambio, que si bla, bla, bla, bla. Si tu opinión es esa, pues genial y defiéndela (con respeto pequeño amiguito). A mi parecer fue una verdadera tontería lo que te dijeron, pero a fin de cuentas terminaremos sabiendo que pasará.
> 
> Recomendación, bájale dos rayitas a tu descontrol de desorden hormonal, ok?
> 
> Saludoooos!! :cheers:





DïegôLG said:


> Jajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Jajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Jamás la gente te tomará en serio si nunca sostienes lo que dices (o en este caso escribes). Triste papá :cheers:


*Actualizacion*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/converse.php?u=310208&u2=11834



> A weeeebooo!!
> 
> Mi palabra es la ley webascalentenseee





> Vergüenza?? Naaaaa
> 
> Vergüenza ser tu amiguiiiii!!
> 
> No eres inteligente, estas feo, y un largo, etc.





> Bye bye pueblerino!!!
> 
> X cierto, ya salte del cyber y vete a tu casa. Recuerda q Las Huertas son medio warriors, jajajajajaja
> 
> X cierto, si eres tan rudo como t crees, pasame tu msn.


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ jooxel

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Temporal 2 meses

_MOTIVO: _ Provocaciones, spam, historial de actitud conflictiva/reincidente en panel de sanciones.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/converse.php?u=482976&u2=310208



> no se como pudiste haver quedado en la uaa,,
> 
> si confundes las obras privadas con las publicas
> 
> jojjoojojojojojojojooj
> 
> 
> 
> LOSER





> =D
> 
> woww me describiste. ..
> 
> 
> me siento honrrado =D
> 
> y tu el tipico estudiante wey de turismo =X
> 
> 
> jojjjojooojoj


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/converse.php?u=310208&u2=11834



> jajajjaja....
> y kien dijo que es la original ???
> jajajaja
> esa la tengo pa huarachudos, nakos, leonenses como tuuuuuuuuu !!!!
> 
> calmateeeeeee diego de landa !!!
> 
> 
> bye
> no mames wey !!!
> 
> jajajajajajjaa
> porcierto
> pa lo que me importa lo que tu me puedas decir !!!





> hay wey ya,,
> no mames,, y ya no estes chingando,,
> si no te gusto que lo comparara s es tu pedo wey
> cres que no me da webaaaaaestar aki chingndo cntigooo ???
> eeeeh ??
> piensas que no aburres, que no fastidias ??
> que te creesss ?? el alma del foro wey ???
> eeeeh baboso ???
> y que bueno que te doi weba aversi ya no me repondes este ensaje wey,,
> que te cres estupido ??? el grann ciudadano de la gran manzana,,
> y eres de un pinche ranchoo,, nomas por que tiene mas gente tu ciudad
> y es mas grande ,, ya va hacer la gran cosa ???
> no mames y ya porfissss
> ya bajaleeeeeeeee !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> y no no me voi a kedar cn la dudaaa !!!


----------



## Sainz001

*Mata.Venados*
*Sanción: 1 mes
Motivo: insultos*



Mata.Venados said:


> y por cierto, chinguuuuen su madre los vergara boys que tienen y alientan el nuevo escudo miierda de chivas,,,


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ polix55

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Definitiva.

_MOTIVO: _ Spam, insultos, actitud conflictiva, drisciminacion/homofobia.



> Art. 02. Bajo pena de expulsión definitiva (bann) , quedan estrictamente prohibida cualquier tipo de discriminación; Xenófoba, Clasista, Homófobas, etcétera.





polix55 said:


> *Muy bien pozole..¡Mueran los maricones!...que no les gustan las fotos
> 
> de mujeres... por cierto, te recomiendo https://www.google.com/accounts/Ser...google.com/&service=jotspot&passive=true&ul=1
> 
> ...es mejorcita que photobucket.
> 
> PD. URL CORREGIDA
> *
> 
> .





polix55 said:


> *
> Si porque hay algunos a quien asustan las mujeres...
> 
> Con eso de la LBGT..ya no sabe uno..
> 
> *





polix55 said:


> *
> Pues si, pero podriamos empezar a caer en un "moralismo exagerado" y
> 
> aceptar que cualquiera venga aqui a regañar a cualquiera...
> 
> Creo que ya somos adultos...Al que no le guste, que no entre o se vaya...
> 
> Por mi parte, el tipo ese criticón, (Martin H Unzon), puede darse por ignorado.
> 
> 
> ¡Ni siquiera tiene participáciones importantes en éste thread.!
> *
> 
> 
> .


Ademas de estar atacando constantemente a nuestros hermanos del foro cubano. hno:



polix55 said:


> *
> Es verdad eso, hasta Fidel Castro ha dicho que Cuba tiene las
> 
> putas mas educadas del planeta- Clic en el link abajo.*
> 
> http://sabroson.blogspot.com/2004/06/cubanismos.html
> 
> 
> .





polix55 said:


> La Verdad de Cuba
> 
> *Clic aqui si no se ve*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjprx4d4ERs
> 
> .


----------



## Sainz001

*omarton*
*Sanción: 3 semanas
Motivo: insultos y futbol*



omarton said:


> y a ustedes que les importa cuanto se han gastado, mejor dediquense a estudiar bola de huevones.
> 
> arriba el america aun que les duela


----------



## Hu90

*TACKLER*
Sanción: *3 semanas*
Motivo: insultos



TACKLER said:


> Y A TI KE TE IMPORTA ESTE POST DE EL "ESTADIO CHIVAS"
> VETE A UN POST "DEL NUEVO ESTADIO DEL KERETARO"!!!!! UPS A NO
> EL AMIERDICA ME LO PASO POR LOS WEBOS!!!!!!
> MEJOR LLEGALE INCHE CHILANGO DE BOLSIILO!!!!!
> 
> 
> EL MEJOR ESTADIO DE FUTBOL SOCCER DE TODO AMERICA VA A SER EL DE CHIVAS LES GUSTE O NO, CHES AMARGOS!!!!!!!


----------



## Sainz001

*luis291283*
*Sanción: 3 meses
Motivo: insultos hno:*



luis291283 said:


> jajajajajajajaaj eso de que cada liverpool tiene su propio diseño exterior tienes razon pero en algo que tambien hay que reconocer que les toco el mas feo enserio pero bueno queda a doc con la ciudad como de rancho, fea, sucia etc.. y no se que tanto se alegran por un pinch liverpool ya en cualquier rancho abren uno oseaaaaaaaaa ubiquence cuando sea una cuidad totalmente diferente y me refiero a su planeacion urbana, vial, en darle mantenimiento a su drenaje que enserio en tiempos de calor la ciudad huele a puro drenaje y mucho mas cosas como al poner parque celaya y galerias se van a perder los otros cc de la ciudad que tristesa me dan pero bueno hay que fanfaronerar algo del tepito del bajio


----------



## Sainz001

*Jorgeall*
*Sanción: permanente
Motivo: insultar a un moderador*



Jorgeall said:


> Y ahora por que borraste mi post, aunque me pongas en la congeladora, chinga tu madre pinche moderador ******.


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ 1910 

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Definitiva.

_MOTIVO: _ Actitud de troll.



1910 said:


> Gracias a la intolerancia y fanatismo del señor unzon y los moderadores que han convertido este foro en su feudo todos mis posts seran borrados





1910 said:


> Hola a todos,
> Hace como tres o cuatro meses me atrevi a burlarme del sacrosanto mito de Zapata, un forista que no habia posteado nada respondio con insultos y el moderador sin mas palabra borro todos los posts.
> Por eso decidi quedarme en la minoria silenciosa, pero ahora veo con pena que basta la opinion de un forista a quien asustan las mujeres para que el moderador de nuevo arrase con todo lo que molesta a su moralina.
> Estoy convencido que no puede existir un cambio tecnologico sin que implique uno social, creo que esas actitudes de Gran Inquisidor no contribuyen a nada, tanto mas que en ninguno de los posts hubo algo siquiera medianamente ofensivo, vulgar o pornografico.
> Hasta siempre





1910 said:


> Como llego el viernes y no hubo ningun cambio en la actitud de los llamados moderadores que estan al servicio de unzon y sus criticas infantiles, hoy he retirado todos mis posts y las fotos.
> Gracias a este individuo el foro perdio hoy mas de 1,000 imagenes


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ alessandro_q
_*SANCIÓN:*_ Temporal - 7 dias.

_MOTIVO: _ Spam exesivo.



alessandro_q said:


> Es verdad, el numero es magico, he hecho estudios mas profundos usando como ejemplo mi cuerpo, chequense el dato; mi pene en estado flacido mide 5 pulgadas mas 3 de glande, es magico !!!





alessandro_q said:


> Por favor dime que fue un error por escribir de prisa, se dice " van a ser " es posible que Mexmatt que es ****** escriba mejor que el 80% de los foristas que nacen, viven y " estudian " en Mèxico ? !!!


----------



## Sainz001

*Patriot76*
*Sanción: 7 días
Motivo: lenguaje inapropiado*



Patriot76 said:


> *
> Ya deja de defender tanto a tu papá, digo, al mendigo viejo agarrado y mentiroso de Vergara. Las Chivas seran una "S.A. de C.V." en papel nada mas pues el unico dueño es el puto de verga...ra*


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ Ydas

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Temporal - 1 mes.

_MOTIVO: _ Insultos



Ydas said:


> SABES ME VALE VERGA LO QUE PINGAN EN VILLA VIVO AKI Y TODO ES LA MISMA MAMA ASI QUE VILLA NAVIDAD Y PORGRAMA TE DA MAS TE DEBE PREOCUPAR MAS QUE ESTAR PREÑANADO VIJAS HIJO DE LA GAVER JAJAJA VALEN GAVER CUANDO MAS NOTICIAS ROJAS EL TABASCO HOY MAS SE ME TEN CON EL ESTADO DE CAMPECHE SIN SABER QUE PEDOS CON SU SOCIEDAD MALDITOS TABASQUEÑOS SUCIOS ***** Y METICHES QUE NO LE GUSTA QUE SE METAN EN SU CIUDAD PEROBIEN QUE LE GUSTA INVADIR PROPIEDADA Y TERRITORIO JAJAJA MIEARDAS L0S CABRONES SE VAN A CHETUMAL A MATAR EL AMBRE ASI COMO EN CIUDAD DE CARMEN CAMPECHE JAJAJA NO SALEN DE SU PUJ Y SU DUBE PARRIVA SU BAJA PA BAJO NACOS ***** DE PUEBLOS SOY ING. MIERDAS





Ydas said:


> LES GUSTA CRITICAR A CIUDAD DEL CARMEN POR NO TENER LUEGARES DONDE ENTRETENERCE JAJJA VILLA SERA LA PUTA URBE PARO PARA DOVERTICE SOLO NECESITAS UBN LUGAR Y ALCOHOL Y UNAS CUANTAS TABASQUEÑAS PUTAS QUE SON MANDADAS A HACER NACEN CRECEN Y SE REPRODUCEN SIENDO PUTAS


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ *SFCboy*

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Temporal - 1 semana.

_MOTIVO: _ Comentarios despectivos.



*SFCboy* said:


> CUANDO SE PERDERA EN MEXICO ESA COSTUMBRE DE LAS BARRAS, SE ME HACE DEMASIADA SUDACA, COMO SE DEBERIA EMPÑEZAR A TOMAR EL EJEMPLO DE EATADIO EUROPEOS TODOS CPON BUTACAS,


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ CancunToronto

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Temporal - 1 semana.

_MOTIVO: _ Comentarios despectivos.



CancunToronto said:


> pues depende obviamente a lo que te quieras dedicar...si,. los sueldos son mucho mejores que en la mayor parte de las ciudades de Mèxico ...pero tambien Cancun es la tercera ciudad mas cara de Mèxico asi que pues es equiparable todo...digamos por ejemplo que trabajas en la recepciòn de un hotel 5 estrellas en Mèrida o veracruz pto....te van a pagar a lo mucho 3, 500 pesitos ...al mes....con todo y tu ingles....en cancun no te van a pagar en la misma posiciòn menos de 6000 pesos al mes y eso es a los ya muy jodidos.
> pero tambièn..si pagas una renta....es mas caro en cancun que en otras ciudades... y tambien la trasnportacion y la comida...porque en Cancun no tenemos industrias..entonces todo lo que consumimos viene de afuera pero esos mismos camiones no se llevan nada de aqui osea se regresan vacios....entonces eso vuelve mas caro los productos aqui....peroooo.... jejeje..... nosotros por ser ciudad fronterisa somos duty free y solo se nos cobra el 10% de ISR del salario..asi que todo es equiparable....me explico es una por otra...
> Lo bueno de Cancun es que hay muucho trabajo y si en dado caso no hay nada que te guste tienes la opciòn de playa del carmèn o riviera maya que tambièn tiene mucho trabajo y puedes seguir viviendo en cancun....
> Mira la verdad en Cancun hay un excelente nivel de vida en comparaciòn del resto del pais..tenemos solo una tasa de pobreza del 8% imaginate que el pais tiene una tasa del 40% o por ahi asi que estamos muchisimo abajo de la media y realmente *ese 8% son chiapitas..tabasqueños, veracruzanos etc que vinieron de albañiles o otros trabajillos feos y pues como no la hisieron y nose quieren regresar pues con el tiempo se van acumulando y son los mas hacinados*....por consiguiente la riqueza no esta mal distribuida en la ciudad pero dependemos del turismo y eso es ciclico tambien cuando hay temporada baja..baja la ocupaciòn y bueno no contratan tanto...pero ya nuestra economìa se esta diversificando y ya se empieza a depender cada vez menos del turismo...pues ya hay muchisimas constructoras(para viviendas )...hospitales y laboratorios clinicos(varios españoles y gringos) bancos y aseguradoras,empresas automotrices(encuentras casi todas las de Mêxico y mas)universidades y centros educativos, muchos centros comerciales,..y mucho mas...asi como ya se esta desarrollando el distrito financiero de tajamar....que eso va a ser un mega boom en la ciudad con rascacielos enfocados a las finanzas y los negocios....
> Aunque aun hoy por hoy el turismo es nuestra principal indrustria eso irà cambiando con el tiempo pues no queremos depender tanto de el ya que si tenemos un huracan...nos detiene la ciudad y la economìa y eso no nos agrada del todo..
> 
> En resumèn....tiene preparaciòn?...una licenciatura(turismos..admon,negocios..contabilidad)eres medico, enfermera, tienes experiencia de uno o dos años en algun buen puesto requerido en alguna empresa cancunense, eres jovene y tienes varo para moverte(para pagar una renta en un lugar decente centrico que te puede costar lo mas economico entre 2000 y 3000 pesos sin muebles)...yo les digo..vengan y prueben...caso contrario....no vengan a pasarlas amargas ...mucha gente cree que porque en cancun hay empleo la van a hacer y error....muchas empresas cancunenses ni si quiera te contratan si no tienes al menos 6 meses o 1 año de radicar en cancun...con todo y que tengan el perfil para el puesto....pero bueno no son tantas las que hacen esto......cancun da la oportunidad solo tienes que estar preparado para ella.


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ Mr. Tejeiros

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Temporal - 2 meses.

_MOTIVO: _


> Art. 02. Bajo pena de expulsión definitiva (bann) , quedan estrictamente prohibida cualquier tipo de discriminación; Xenófoba, Clasista, Homófobas, etcétera.





Mr. Tejeiros said:


> No me gustan los gays y sabrán que pienso de esta noticia. Es un reflejo de la falta de decencia que vemos en tantos aspectos de nuestra cultura. Era de esperarse. Ni modo. Sólo espero que no los dejen adoptar niños, eso sí sería el colmo.


*Reducción de sanción tras revisión de historial. Solo por esta ocasión se le dará una reducción en la sanción tras ver que no cuenta con un historial conflictivo, sin embargo la próxima ocasión que incurra en alguna falta la sanción sera definitiva.*

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_Mike Mills

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Definitiva

_MOTIVO: _ Historial de actitud conflictiva. Reincidente en panel de sanciones.



Mike Mills said:


> Que bien..
> 
> Ahora a casarse y tener hijos!!
> 
> Juar juar juar juar





Mike Mills said:


> Esto según estudios realizados a 500 niños con padres gay. Estudio realizado por... Ah chinga, ¿por quien?



_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ Jorge_carrillo

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Definitiva

_MOTIVO: _ Historial de actitud conflictiva/spam. Reincidente en panel de sanciones.



Jorge_carrillo said:


> La Verdad Que No les aconsejo venir a Vivir a Guadalajara, Se los Digo yo que Vivo Aquí,
> 
> No crean, aquí hay unas cucarachotas que vuelan, en verano llueve por las tardes y te seban las salidas a los antros, las tormentas de noche son de antología, los arboles son muy basurientos, tiran muchas hojas, Hay mucho tráfico, y graffiti.
> 
> De veras, no se vengan a empeorarnos las cosas. así estamos Bien.


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ Captain_Skyhawk_22 y GranEscala

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Temporal - 1 semana 

_MOTIVO: _ 
Captain_Skyhawk_22: Provocaciones en el thread de economía 

GranEscala: Provocaciones/prejuicios.



GranEscala said:


> Que encuesta tan enana. No solo son respuestas de chilangos, ademas quisiera saber si la respuesta de esta señora,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> que llego hasta Cartier con su chofer y escolta es la misma que la de esta mujer,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> que se la parte todos los dias limpiando un centro comercial donde no le alcanza ni para comer en su hora de descanso.
> *De cual de las dos creen ustedes que hay mas en el D.F?*
> Me gustaria saber si TODOS los capitalinos de este foro, que pueden dar la vida antes de aceptar que hay mejores lugares para vivir en Mexico,
> son "Totalmente Palacio" o simplemente llevan el estilo de vida que siempre han soñado?​





_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_yapcross

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Temporal - 5 dias

_MOTIVO: _ Hacer spam con los tags del thread PROYECTO | ZAPOPAN | Estadio Chivas



_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ CHILANGALIOSA

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Temporal - 1 mes.

_MOTIVO: _ Burlas, prejuicios e intorelancia hacia el pensamiento de los demas.



CHILANGALIOSA said:


> cucu cucu :nuts::nuts:
> 
> creo que tu pensamiento no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, de hecho confundes procrear con adoptar.
> 
> claro que dos hombres no puieden concebir, porecisamente por eso es quedeberia permitirseles la adopción,
> 
> no cabe duda que en algunos rincones de mexico se nota a leguas el retraso cultural de algunos de sus pobladores que viven en el siglo 19
> 
> :nuts:





CHILANGALIOSA said:


> dogo, no me lo tomes a mal pero te recomienndo que te des una vuelta por _*google scholar*_.
> Pedir que te des una vuelta por una biblioteca universitaria ya sería pedir mucho...
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ya en serío, estamos hablando de pensamiento complejo (edgar morin et al), no de formas simples de pensamiento, ahí la llevas, echale ganas...




_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ CD-WAREZ-MX

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Temporal - 1 mes

_MOTIVO: _ Insultos



CD-WAREZ-MX said:


> Callese si el 70% de las fotos de este foro son mias!! como osas contradecirme simple profugo del Infonavit! Victima del Multifamiliar, descendiente de Toñita!!
> Me atrevo a decir que atraje la mirada de la nación a la ciudad, si bien mis fotos no son de lo mejor si son de casi todos los rincones retratables y no de la ciudad desde las pirujas del centro, hasta el excesivo borderlandés
> 
> A todo esto Viva Aerobus o Aero Enlaces... abre su nueva ruta
> 
> GUADALAJARA>CIUDAD JUAREZ Marzo 1
> GUADALAJARA>CHIHUAHUA a partir de Febrero 15
> 
> Aparten sus lugares y vuelen!!
> que bien por Viva, seguramente ese vuelo permanecera un buen periodo, le auguro exito...
> 
> a ver para cuando el CHIHUAHUA>CIUDAD JUAREZ
> o CIUDAD JUAREZ>TIJUANA CIUDAD JUAREZ>TORREON digo en una ABC probablemente funcione como el extinto CIUDAD JUAREZ>ZACATECAS
> Saludos bellacos
> 
> S.S. The Pelado


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ Patriot76

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Definitiva

_MOTIVO: _ Historial de actitud conflictiva - reincidente.



Patriot76 said:


> Eres de rancho o que? Que onda contigo, cuate. Actualizate. Que no sabes que ya existen GPS systems? De perdida comprate un mapa para que no te pierdas. :lol: :lol:
> 
> En San Luis te puedes perder con tantos puentes y vialidades mas aun si eres de una ciudad, o pueblo, donde no estan acostumbrados a tener ese tipo de vialidades.


_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ borregomex 

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Temporal - 1 mes

_MOTIVO: _ Insultos - Reincidente en panel de sanciones.



borregomex said:


> soy del DF y si ya tu mama les regalo uno la noche pasada a los choferes que se perdieron yo no iba manejando se ve que en tu rancho no saben leer ni comprender la lectura y no leeer que se perdieron lso autobuses donde iba de los cuales pague un boleto para que me llevaran un ETN y un Chihuahuenses que poco cerebro tienes


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ loquillo69

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Temporal - 2 semanas.

_MOTIVO: _ Usuario nuevo con actitud conflictiva - Ataques a otro forista.


_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ kasper_torreon

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Temporal - 1 semana.

_MOTIVO: _ Provocaciones. 



kasper_torreon said:


> No sea nentiroso men acabo de checarlo y lerdo y gomez juntos no le llegan ni ala mitad a torreon, osea no compares rancho con ciudad jejejeje


----------



## Hu90

*marcoman*
Sanción: *1 mes*
Motivo: Racismo y discriminación

SIn comentarios.



marcoman said:


> y creeme que si observaras a los animales que me gritaban asi podrias confundirlos con Cuauhtemoc o Rigoberta Menchù... me entiendes lo que quiero decir?
> 
> saludos


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTAS SANCIONADAS:_ John_Mcbridge y cospri. 

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Definitiva.

_MOTIVO: _ Cuenta clon



DaiTengu said:


> cospri. seems to have multiple personalities using  John_Mcbridge and  cospri. sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!



_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ costri 

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Temporal - 1 mes.

_MOTIVO: _ Actitud conflictiva.



costri said:


> ^^oyes morro en buena onda ya bajale no o ke traes en mi contra aora no dije nada malo y sigues chingandome o ke te hice para ke me estes jodiendo?si me vas a estar chingando mejor parale porke soy muy agresiva y no te gustaria ke me meta contigo verdad?entonces ya parale :bash:





costri said:


> bueno esta bien si kieren ke me adapte a su forma de estilo pues no pienso desir cosas ke no van conmigo como hablar palabras como ke cokis o nice si digo algo bonito se enojan si digo algo negativo de enojan si me defiendo se enojan entonces lo ke ustedes kieren es ke me deje mangonear por ustedes y me pisoteen como basura si de por si ustedes odian a los del d,f y el estado de mexico ademas yo no dije antes una cosa ofensiva su amigo llego muy ofensivo y yo solo le dije ke parara de por si su comentario me sono hipocritamente ofensivo pero me exedi demasiado con el pero espero ke ya no se repita porke para la otra sere mas agresiva


----------



## Hu90

*NorthWesternGuy | Me! | reydetlalpan*
Sanción: *1 mes de baneo.*

Motivo:
Es deplorable que se pongan cosas como estas, sin importar que sea una broma o un juego. Situaciones como estas son inaceptables y es algo que no puede pasar desapercibido o ser tomado como algo sin importancia.

También se anexará esto en el reglamento general de MXScrapers.
El castigo temporalmente es un baneo (no brig) por un mes.
Además que estamos analizando en el staff de moderación si la sanción procede a baneo definitivo.
Se informará al respecto.



NorthWesternGuy said:


>





Me! said:


> :rofl:





reydetlalpan said:


> si no tiene el sello oficial no es Pedo


Para los que no sepan de que se trata:


AedIfeX said:


> Pedobear: PedoBear es un personaje que siempre tiene especial predilección por las lolitas, niños de corta edad, y otros menores. PedoBear es un osito cariñoso y entrañable para las masas, aunque en su interior esconde un turbio pedófilo. [/url]


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTAS SANCIONADAS:_ Wowdalajarian

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Temporal - 2 semanas

_MOTIVO: _ Comentarios despectivos - Reincidente en panel de sanciones.



Wowdalajarian said:


> China es un asco!


_CUENTAS SANCIONADAS:_ bcarrilloj1

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Definitiva

_MOTIVO: _ Cuenta clon / Fraude. El usuario creó 2 cuentas extra para votar en favor de su propuesta en el 1er Concurso "Diseña un Edificio". MXScrapers | VOTACIÓN












DaiTengu said:


> andres.romero seems to have multiple personalities using  bcarrilloj1 and  yuca.65 and  andres.romero sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


La cuenta original fue reactivada tras la aclaración por parte del usuario, sin embargo se procede a su descalificacion del concurso "Diseña un Edificio". MXScrapers por hacer trampa.


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTAS SANCIONADAS:_ Roverach y carloscordobes

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Temporal - 2 semanas

_MOTIVO: _ Provocaciones.



Roverach said:


> Ya que citas comentarios míos, tengo derecho de replica me imagino no?, bueno pues ninguna mentira en lo que yo dije, inclusive los motive a que fueran a preguntar, dudo si lo hicieron o no, si lo hicieron pues sabrán que lo que dije es verdad, el hecho de que allá entrado Liverpool en Orizaba, es motivado por un centro comercial de carácter regional ustedes sin Córdoba no la hacen solos, lamento decírselos pero es la verdad.
> 
> Ahora nosotros si tenemos (actualmente, cosas ya hechas) tiendas departamentales reconocidas a nivel nacional por ahí un Sears, y un Fabricas de Francia (misma tienda de Liverpool) que se interesaron por la ciudad y llegaron a invertir aquí.
> 
> Saludos bla bla bla….
> 
> Ya calleron en el juego o por lo menos thre360 si.





Roverach said:


> Por favor habla el que junta palabras y le faltan acentos.... bla bla bla :nuts: esos son errores infantiles





carloscordobes said:


> Yo no me quería meter mis estimado, pero bueno, aqui estoy comentando en este foro....
> para empezar MUCHAS FELICIDADES por fin tendran su soñado Liverpool !!!!
> 
> El concepto de Fabricas de Francia efectivamente es el formato pequeño del grupo Almacenes Liverpool , pero recuerda que en Córdoba teniamos un almacen llamado RODOREDA, despues convertido a LAS GALAS y por ultimo comprado por grupo Liverpool..... te estoy hablando de hace mas de 10 años!!!
> 
> Tenemos un buen almacen desde hace algunos años... y tambien un Sears con mas de 20 añoossssss!
> Digo el Sears está pequeño , pero no le hace... no se compara con ...con un.....oooopppssss perdón pero no recuerdo ningun almacen de ropa de Orizaba!!!!!! jajajajaja
> 
> Y si, la gente de Córdoba, claro que iremos al Liverpool de Orizaba, por novedad o lo que quieras, pero , mi estimado, yo preferiré pagar casetas para irme al puerto de Veracruz!!!!!
> 
> Bueno ya no quiero entrar más en polemica por su famoso Liverpool, pero no cacaraquen tanto esa obra, no es la gran cosa,
> 
> Que bueno que por fin Orizaba y todas las poblaciones vecinas empiezan a progresar, YA ERA HORA mis queridos foristas!!! YA ERA HORA QUE EL FUTURO LOS ALCANZARA.


_CUENTAS SANCIONADAS:_ Roxxo

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Temporal - 1 semana.

_MOTIVO: _ Insistencia en hablar de politica



Roxxo said:


> Esa será la nueva política del PRI, que nos extraña... populismo a todo lo que da.


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTAS SANCIONADAS:_ Inaki Vazquez

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Temporal - 2 semanas.

_MOTIVO: _ Comentarios despectivos. hno:



Inaki Vazquez said:


> Esta foto la tomo uno de mis gatos que mande ayer al juego ..
> 
> como veran va muy atrasada la construccion ..
> 
> Saludos..





Inaki Vazquez said:


> Pues es mi gato.. y que se le va a hacer.. de hecho le mostre la foto, hace rato que me estaba lavando el carro y se emociono que le di credito en el foro... en fin ... es feliz .. y eso es lo que cuenta... aparte los Domingo lo dejo ir al futbol y a que visite a la "muchacha" del 6...





Inaki Vazquez said:


> Lo se... le he querido dar otro tipo de trato .. pero asi se acostumbro... aparte tiene mejor vida aqui que en su natal Guatemala... y creeme que conmigo le va muy bien ... Mas de lo que te imaginas.. !! En fin .. no nos salgamos del thread...
> 
> Les mandare mas fotos dentro de quince dias.. ya le di permiso para que en 15 dias vaya a ver a su Idolo que viene a jugar aqui a Tijuana .. un tipo que tiene una pequena a pesar de sus deficiencias fisicas (no posee cuello) es un excelente jugador y creo que anda con varias cabareteras del medio del espectaculo ..


----------



## Regioman

*Forista: Jan_Von

Suspensión: Definitiva

Motivo: Actitud troll*




Jan_Von said:


> *
> Ok, señor ranchero, como usted diga.
> aveces olvido a los marginados como usted...si quiere haga su mini-foroton y le cooperamos para su internet de 2mb... :2cents:*





Jan_Von said:


> *Sr. Ranchero ya no se enoje y mejor toque algo! :lol:*


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ DINAMOR1987

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Definitiva

_MOTIVO: _ Troll



DINAMOR1987 said:


> SEÑORES HAY QUE TENER CRITERIO, ESTO ES OCIO, HAY QUE CONSEGUIRSE UNA VIDA, QUE AL PARECER NO TIENEN!!!





DINAMOR1987 said:


> La libertad de expresión es un derecho fundamental o un derecho humano, señalado en el artículo 19º de la Declaración Universal de los Derechos Humanos de 1948, y las constituciones de los sistemas democráticos, también lo señalan. De ella deriva la libertad de imprenta también llamada libertad de prensa.
> 
> En el Artículo 19 de la "Declaración Universal de los Derechos Humanos", se lee: "Todo individuo tiene derecho a la libertad de opinión y expresión; este derecho incluye el de no ser molestado a causa de sus opiniones, el de investigar y de recibir informaciones y opiniones, y el de difundirlas, sin limitación de fronteras, por cualquier medio de expresión."
> 
> BUENO NO PUEDO OPINAR EN CONTRA DEL MACROBUS Y DECIR LA VERDAD, POR QUE LUEGO LUEGO QUITAN LOS MENSAJES, POR QUE UNO PIENSA DIFERENTE A LOS DEMAS (YA SEA CORRECTA O INCORRECTAMENTE)!!!
> 
> BENDITO MEXICO.... SOLAMENTE EN MEXICO JAJAJA
> 
> Eso si que se sigan empalagando con los que estan a favor y con las notas de los periodicos XD, uno que esta en contra ya no cabe en este foro abur.....


_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ Jose Antonio Torres

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Definitiva

_MOTIVO: _ Historial de actutid conflictiva. Politica



Jose Antonio Torres said:


> hno: No leistes bien la nota; dije que*estan tumbando o destruyendo el terreno de la Ex - Terminal de Servicios y Transportes en Blv Marcelino Garcia Barragan.
> 
> Alguien sabe algo sobre un proyecto nuevo en la zona en los Limites de Guadalajara/Tlaquepaque. *
> 
> Tiene *UNA SEMANA que EMPEZARON A DESTRUIR y TUMBAR EL TERRENO* por que yo paso por ahi diario.
> 
> Que encuentro en Google Map, las imagenes antiguas del terreno por fuera.
> 
> Informate bien antes de postear sin saber que hay.





Jose Antonio Torres said:


> Seguimos en el indio mas burro del Alcalde electo de Aristoteles sigue terco que quiere el Tren Ligero para Zapopan y no quiere macrobus en su Zona y ni siquiera va a estos eventos que estan haciendo para hoy y mañana en la UNIVA, me parece que lo siguen politizando esta Alcalde electo con su SI tren Ligero y No macrobus, si bien sabe que estos temas no son de partidos politicos de ningun color, si son de los ciudadanos.





Jose Antonio Torres said:


> Pues que lastima me das, las quejas son para gente ignorante y sin educacion y sin conocimiento.
> 
> Dime cuantos Automoviles entran a la ciudad.
> Dime como esta tu sistema de Transporte.
> Dime cuanta poblacion tienen.
> 
> Aqui esta la Respuesta y no es un solo un transporte hay varios y muchas ideas para mejorar el transporte.
> 
> te dejo unos videos
> http://www.tu.tv/videos/mundo-futuro...nel-27-enero_1
> http://www.tu.tv/videos/mundo-futuro...nel-27-enero_2
> http://www.tu.tv/videos/mundo-futuro...nel-27-enero_3
> http://www.tu.tv/videos/mundo-futuro...nel-27-enero_4
> http://www.tu.tv/videos/mundo-futuro...nel-27-enero_5





Jose Antonio Torres said:


> Que lastima me das *DINAMOR1987* ó *Canal de axelay1987*, ya vi bien tu pagina de *You tube* y se ve que tu estas junto con esta persona Marinolyss *pura gente que rechaza el macrobus*, con razon desde un principio en este Threader has atacado y politizando los temas por eso tu pagina de videos de You tube Marinolyss y la tuya DINAMOR1987 ó Canal de axelay1987, tiene muchos comentarios que se pelean con ustedes 2 de ciudadanos que si apoyan y muy pocos en esa que no aceptan el cambio y solamente busca intereses politicos





Jose Antonio Torres said:


> Ya se parecen a los de Guadalajara, con tontas manifestaciones y discuciones tontas y en decir a NO a los BRT, que lastima me dan y eso que ustedes van con la linea 3 del Metrobus y aqui en Guadalajara no hemos podido empezar con la Linea 2 del Macrobus.





Jose Antonio Torres said:


> Entonces para que me estas citando, y la pregunta se la hice a otro citado del forista, si no te gusta mi forma de ser pues ni modo aguantate, pideles que me expulsen facil la solucion.


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ thepixelstudio 

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Definitiva

_MOTIVO: _ Historial de actitud conflictiva. Troll



thepixelstudio said:


> como odio este pincy pais ******,donde tratas de hacer algo bien y siempre salta algun ****** para quererte chingar,yo no soy americanista el es mi enemigo en la cancha no fuera de ella,hasta donde va a llegar este desmadre que a sido la bandera actual de este disque pais?? no puedo esperar para largarme de aqui y no regresar jamas.
> Pd soy de Chihuahua donde son 25 ejecutados diarios (que salen en los periodicos mas los que no salen quien sabe cuantos exactamente),quemzon de negocios,mordida de disque proteccion de los sicarios sino te ejecutan,robos de vehiculos al por mayor,robos bancarios(van 5 en mi ranchobalas en lo que va del año) se de lo que hablo,apesta "vivir" aqui....he dicho





thepixelstudio said:


> tu ciudad tambien esta bien jodida en la seguridad,e visto videos de weyes asaltando y matando ala gente que no les da nada en el periferico,aparte de eso lo tranzas y gandallas que son,no te vengas a dar baños de puresa que nomas aqui estamos del nabo,tu ciudad tambien apesta como el pais en general


_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ ricardo_200

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Temporal -3 semanas.

_MOTIVO: _ Insultos - provocaciones.



ricardo_200 said:


> No es el país, es tu estado que esta jodido.


----------



## Hu90

*salaverryo*
Sanción: *Definitiva.*



salaverryo said:


> ...Para que le pintan equises a los escalones? Sera que la indiada es tan buey que hay que indicarles donde sentarse?


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ PolxCast

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Temporal -3 semanas.

_MOTIVO: _ Insultos - provocaciones.



PolxCast said:


> _* :wtf:Hablo de lo que es más que obvio, y que a leguas se nota que desconoces, ni como discutirlo contigo. Continúa en tu mundo de ilusiones. Discutirlo contigo seria como discutir planteamientos con un sordo-mudo. Al igual que varios pobres diablos en este foro que no saben ni de lo que hablan, y otros pobres diablos asalariados que presumen de haber estado en otras latitudes, aun que en realidad no conozcan mas que Tepetongo.
> :wave::drunk:*_





PolxCast said:


> *Putssss chigate toda esa falta de ortografía, ni estando yo tan ebrio aquí en el bar dejo de notarlo. Please, ve al noturna. No mames Dude. Pobres ca… educate compa. El peje no lo es todo.*


----------



## Sainz001

*enrique-gdl*
*Sanción: 1 semana
Motivo: spam*


----------



## Hu90

*Balam56*
Sanción: *2 semanas*
Motivo: *Xenofobia*



Balam56 said:


> pa mi no...... es aberrante que una persona arrastre el nombre de mi pais...y ademas cause lastima y verguenza en el conglomerado internacional de naciones el nombre de mexico cause hilaridad y pena ajena ....por un endejete de esos......si al menos tubiera oportunidad de medalla......bueno tal vez....pero para dar lastima o pena ajena......nadie tiene el derecho de utilizar el nombre de mexico en ninguna competencia olimpica ..si no es para luchar por los primeros lugares......hno:hno:.....


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ lennonesdios

_*SANCIÓN:*_ Temporal -3 semanas.

_MOTIVO: _ Insultos - provocaciones.



lennonesdios said:


> a lo que me refiero zabandija es que todavia ni has visto el proyecto o de que se trata el mismo, que digo, ni si quiera sabias de su existencia (seguramente)y ya empezaste a escupir tonterias, jajaja. y si seguir discutiendo contigo no vale la pena ni siquiera eso, si no fuiste capaz de entender lo que te quise decir en mi mensaje anterior y lo reitero que risa me dan las personas como tu, siempre buscando el lado malo a las cosas
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:





lennonesdios said:


> pues me vale su trayectoria o si gano un oscar o un emi, o si es seleccionado para el mundial solo respondi a la enorme tonteria que dijo... y claro a la tuya tambien, con mucho respeto claro.


----------



## Hu90

*Radamex*
Sanción: *Definitiva*
Motivo: *Troll*


----------



## Hu90

*San Ciro*
Sanción: *3 semanas.*
*Motivo*: Comentarios inadecuados y ofensivos.



San Ciro said:


> Si, envidia de la buena, más no los posts de niña frustrada :tyty: y conflictiva que tú sí sueles hacer y que todos te ponen tu "tate-quieta" :lol:
> 
> A ver si un día tomas los comentarios más light (como la mayoría) y no te sientes como perrita callejera atacada :nono:
> 
> Saluditos :wave:


----------



## Hu90

*GRECO2000*
sanción: *2 semanas*
*Motivo*: Insistir en tocar temas políticos a pesar de las advertencias hechas por parte del staff de moderación.



GRECO2000 said:


> PRESTA NOMBRES DEL GOBER PRECIOSO....YO NAD MAS ESTOY RESPONDIENDO A LA PREGUNTA K ESTAN HACIENDO.....:cheers::dunno::dunno:ADEMAS ES UN SECRETO A VOCES AKI EN PUEBLA


----------



## Regioman

*Usuario: Hijo de mi pink Floy

Suspensión: Definitiva

Motivo: Clon*



> The Mars Volta seems to have multiple personalities using  Hijo de mi pink Floy and  The Mars Volta sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA: marroquin_.

_SANCIÓN: Permanente _ 

_MOTIVO: Usuario conflictivo - reincidente en panel de sanciones. Sus comentarios en torno de burla/desprecio hacia otra ciudad son recurrentes_ 



marroquin said:


> TENEMOS UN VUELO EN CONECCION A SAN FRANCISCO Y OAKLAND Y EN UNOS DIAS MAS SEA INAUGURADO POR EL PRESIDENTE Y DECLARADO INTERNACIONAL Y ENTRA MEXICANA CON VUELO DIRECTO A LOS ANGELES YA CONFIRMADO POR LA AEROLINEA.
> 
> A ZAMORA LE FALTAN MUCHOOOOOOS AÑOS PARA TENER UN AEROPUERTO NO DE LA TALLA COMO EL DE URUAPAN LOGICO, PERO MINIMO UNO COMO EL DE LAZARO CARDENAS POR LO CUAL SEGUIRAN CON SU AERODROMO POR VARIAS DECADAS Y SI QUIEREN SALIR FUERA DL PAIS O VIAJAR POR EL MISMO VIA AEREA TENDRAN QUE SALIR A LAS CIUADES MAAAAS GRANDES E IMPORTANTES A TOMAR EL AVION COMO A UN ,GUADALAJARA , MORELIA TOLUCA, DF Y POR SUPUESTO URUAPAN.
> 
> PERO COMO DICE EL AMIGO URUAPENCE PIDESELO A SANTA CLAUS Y TE LLEGARA:lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> SALUDOS DESDE LA SEGUNDA CIUDAD MAS GRANDE E IMPORTANTE DE MICHOACAN URUAPAN DEL PROGRESO:cheers::cheers:



_CUENTA SANCIONADA: tecnicoundima_.

_SANCIÓN: Permanente _ 

_MOTIVO: Troll - Cuenta clon_ 



> tecnicoundima seems to have multiple personalities using tecnicoundima and deepminnie sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:Inaki Vazquez_.

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 3 semanas. _ 

_MOTIVO: Comentarios despectivos - Reincidente._ 



Inaki Vazquez said:


> Tiendas Ley ???? Hell no ... esas tiendas son para cierto margen de la poblacion .. y no me refiero a poder economico .. esas tiendas son adoradas aqui en Tijuana por gente que viene de un estado particular de la Republica (no lo menciono para no levantar polemica) solo mencionare que es un estado donde les gusta vestir con huaraches, mezclilla, cinto piteado, escuchar corridos del narco, idolatran a los narcos, tienen carros amparados por Anapromex... no lo mencionare el nombre del estado SI NO LO hA go ahora, no lo hare nunca..


----------



## Hu90

*EmbajadorMX*
Sanción: *3 semanas.*
Motivo: Insistencia en traer a discusión el tema del futbol a pesar de advertencias anteriores.


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA: lurtrester _.

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 1 semana. _ 

_MOTIVO: Insultos _ 



lurtrester said:


> O sea que las mujeres se tienen que tapar todo el cuerpo como las arabes para no crear la oportnidad de ser violadas? Y terminantemente prohibido salir de noche?.
> 
> 
> Los dichos son dichos solamente, algunas veces pueden ser muy utiles, pero no son la regla de nada. Ahora en verdad crees que alguien que no es un animal violador, podria violar a alguien tan solo porque su vecina vistio provocativa?, la ocacion hizo al violador?, no digas tonterias.
> 
> 
> O sea que tu violarias a alguien tan solo porque trae minifalda, digo el arca esta abierta, y hasta el mas justo peca, no?. *PINCHE pensamiento basura que tienes, deberias de irte a vivir a la selva.*


----------



## Hu90

*MissLips*
Sanción: *Un mes*
Motivo:


MissLips said:


> she's always acting so brash trying to get noticed by me even when I don't post anything concerning her
> she seems to be starving for attention which she's not gonna get from me the little attention ******* rookie :bash:


Hay que llevar los pleitos de lavadero a un lugar distinto a MXS.
La próxima situación similar será baneo definitivo. :nono:


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA: up7down _.

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 1 semana. _ 

_MOTIVO: Insultos _ 



up7down said:


> no hay algo mas NACO ke un fresa sintiendose superior demeritando todo y haciendo chistes ... sin chiste.
> 
> ke fea ha de ser tu vida comiendo pizzas y comida chatarra en cajita feliz todos los días y sin salsas, sin partir una piñata en posada o en cumpleaños y sin comer un takito.



_CUENTA SANCIONADA: PolxCast _.

_SANCIÓN: Permanente. _ 

_MOTIVO: Historial de actitud conflictiva - Troll _ 



PolxCast said:


> [/B]
> 
> +1 Totalmente de acuerdo en todo lo dicho por ti.
> Aquí existe un grupito de personas que se siente dueño del foro y que ataca todo y a todos los que no comparten sus bobas actitudes de descalificar lo que no conocen y tienen la naca costumbre de poner apodos a todos los proyectos que nos les gustan.





PolxCast said:


> ^^.-. Mojados de E.U y Canada no cuentan, se requiere de opinión de gente con cultura y educacion academica



_CUENTA SANCIONADA: roballan _.

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 3 semanas. _ 

_MOTIVO: Insultos hacia otros foristas y paises - Historial de actitud conflictiva _ 



roballan said:


> Nadie niega que hay pobreza, y mucha.. pero de ahí a decir que LA MAYORÍA de los mexicanos son pobres.. perdónenme pero es una reverenda pend.jada... por favor, ya ni en Guatemala ni en Honduras...





roballan said:


> ah con ustedes no se puede... pues vamos a darles por su lado; la neta es que si, México es un país mierdero y de cuarta, no perdón.. de quinta que de ahí no va a salir jamás, ya que todos sus bananeros habitantes vivien en la calle, sin comida y sin vestido; y en condiciones peores que Haití, Sierra Leona y Somalia juntos...
> si no les gusta ¿que demonios hacen aquí? oh! lo olvidaba no pueden salir del país porque hasta pagarse una vida en Guatemala es un lujo que solo un ultra-millonario mexicano puede darse...
> 
> ¿felices? me imagino que esa percepción se acerca más a la de ustedes...





roballan said:


> ^^el que ustedes hagan todo mal, a última hora, sean irresponsables y puedan llegar a parecer fracasados no les da derecho a encapsular a todos los mexicanos y a generalizar el "mexicanismo"...
> 
> Ahora resulta que necesitan un monumento para sentirse mexicanos, y si no les gusta lanzan frases taradas humillando al resto de los mexicanos...
> Gente; a NADIE le importa un carajo el dichoso monumento, aquí se ha venido comentando porque es un foro de urbanismo y arquitectura, pero pregunten a la gente que pasa en la calle.. a nadie le interesa, ni le va a interesar.. y quede o no a tiempo, NO VAMOS A DEJAR DE SER MEXICANOS, no vamos a regresar a ser una colonia española, no se va a hechar para atrás la historia..
> En verdad no sé por qué les gusta hacer tanto drama...


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA: juan pueblo _.

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 1 semana. _ 

_MOTIVO: Insultos _



juan pueblo said:


> No pos ese Kurac es para tu mente abierta guardalo en tu estuchito no se te vaya a perder ja ja y de paso a ver si te cabe este monito:banana: como se ve que nada más fuiste a eso hno: mmmmm ja ja saludos:lol:



*Actualización.*

Se procede a banear al usuario tras detectarse el uso de cuentas clon para entrar al foro mientras cumplía una sancion.



DaiTengu said:


> fresopolitano seems to have multiple personalities using  juan pueblo and  newleo and  fresopolitano sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## Mitlax

*Forista: Doggo.
Sancion: Baneo 1 Mes.
Motivo: Demasiada agresividad últimamente / intolerante / antecedentes.*


----------



## Mitlax

*Forista: enrique-gdl
Sancion: Baneo 1 Mes - Ultima advertencia.
Motivo: Demasiados avisos a los cuales no hizo caso / intolerante / antecedentes desde hace mucho tiempo.*



Sainz001 said:


> *enrique-gdl*
> *Sanción: 1 semana
> Motivo: spam*





hu90 said:


> *enrique-gdl*
> Sanción: *2 semanas*
> Motivo: Reincidencia en provocaciones en el thread de TSM a pesar de las recomendaciones hechas anteriormente por el staff de moderadores.





Mitlax said:


> *Forista: enrique-gdl.
> Sancion: Brig 15 días.
> Motivo: Demasiada agresividad ultimamente / intolerante / antecedentes.*





Regioman said:


> *Forista: enrique-gdl y ddeellrr
> 
> Suspensión: 10 dias y 7 dias
> 
> Motivo: Provocaciones y desviaciones*


----------



## Hu90

*puebla09*
Sanción: *2 semanas*
Motivo: Comentarios ofensivos 


puebla09 said:


> dejare que los perros ladren :|


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ GranEscala

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 2 semanas. _ 

_MOTIVO: Comentarios despectivos hacia otra ciudad._



GranEscala said:


> Orale, aunque ya la lista de los de titulo nobiliario viviendo en Chihuahua Capital es muy corta. Casi todos estan en EP (Via dinero hecho en Juarez, claro) y los que quedan en Chihuahua tienen abolengo pero poco $$$.
> 
> Les recomiendo que amplien su lista si quieren ver este proyecto despegar.
> 
> Resulta comico que traten de generar un proyecto de CIUDAD con mentalidad de RANCHO. En fin...


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ el meco

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 2 meses. _ 

_MOTIVO: Reincidencia en comentarios provocativos, burlas y actitudes nada propositivas o enriquecedoras para el foro, ademas de motivar los comentarios de tipo "versus"._



el meco said:


> jajajajajja:lol:
> 
> al menos yo intento expandir mis conocimientos. Y que triste lo de cornman. Lo triste no es que este suspendido sino que exista gente necesitada de skyscrapercity.
> 
> en fin...





el meco said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> jaja chale ya consiganse una vida. Tanto alboroto por mi. Si me consideran Troll simplemente no me hagan caso, ignorenme. Igualmente yo seguire ejerciendo mi libertad de opinion acatandome al reglamento. Les molesta eso? yo se que no, lo que les molesta es que yo les diga las cosas tal y como son. .
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Sé que no necesitan de mis consejos, pero les recomiendo salir a correr, hacer ejercicio, buscar pareja, lean (o si su intelecto se los permite escriban) un libro, ¿yo que se? hagan de sus vidas algo interesante, asi no tendran que "vivirsela" en Skyscrapercity.





el meco said:


> ¿Estoy feliz de que Tu me lo digas? Lo estaria si vieniera de alguien que en tenga mi respeto y admiracion, no de mocosos caga pañales.
> 
> Es una lástima que aún en México no hagan valer lo que tienen. Y si, en México nacen y se hacen de los mejores arquitectos e ingenieros del mundo. Eso ha sido, es y será.





el meco said:


> Talves el sepa mas que tu, pero tu eres mas maduro al decidir no seguir discutiendo. Bien.
> 
> ¿Hay alguna torre de mas de 220 metros inaugurada en Sudamerica?





el meco said:


> Que verguenza han de tener muchos capitalinos al ver sus proyectos irse abajo.
> 
> Lo bueno es que esto no sucede en todo el pais . Felices fiestas.





el meco said:


> ¿que tiene que ver el origen de los recursos con que represente a la nacion?:weird:
> 
> Dos palos parados no me van a representar, seria muy burdo de mi parte pensar asi. Ademas cada estado y/o ciudad tienen sus propios monumentos o proyectos bicencentenarios con recursos federales de las cuales la mayoria ya estan concluidas o en un etapa avanzada.
> 
> Por eso digo que lo bueno es que lo que les sucede a ustedes no nos sucede a todo el país. A eso me remito. .
> 
> Viva los Estados Unidos Méxicanos.





el meco said:


> Y bueno una vez mas, para quienes tengan interes en los VERSUS aqui unas ligas donde Tuxtla contiende con otras ciudades Latinoamericanas por el gusto de los usuarios.
> 
> Tuxtla VS Chiclayo (Perú)
> 
> Torre Chiapas Vs Torre Westin (más alta de Perú)
> 
> Tuxtla Vs San Pedro Sula (Honduras)
> 
> Tuxtla VS Arequipa (2da. ciudad Peruana)
> 
> Tuxtla VS Villahermosa
> 
> Tuxtla VS Villahermosa (urbanfreak)


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ GMPatlacocity

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 1 mes. _ 

_MOTIVO: Comentario despectivo._



GMPatlacocity said:


> esos tipos estan mas indigenas que los mismo chiapanecos, caucasicos jajajajajajajaja


Observación: Aunque el forista pidió disculpas de forma reiterada en el thread, esto lo no exime de cumplir una sanción dado lo ofensivo del comentario.


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ Divoom

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 5 dias. _ 

_MOTIVO: Comentario agresivo._



Divoom said:


> ^^*que mamones los que vienen aqui a presumir que ya vieron el render, si no lo van a compartir entonces mejor callense...*


_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ Abbaner Oz

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 1 mes. _ 

_MOTIVO: Comentarios despectivos - Política.

Nota: Ya se había invitado previamente a evitar las peleas DF vs Edomex, ademas de que esta actitud ha sido reiterativa por el usuario._

El comentario mas reciente.



Abbaner Oz said:


> Son unos incopetentes las gentes del estadoo de mexico, nacos! que bueno que la gente no se deje, hay algo que se llama obra de deslumbron aunque quisieron sentirse innovadores al traer sistemas BRT parece que no fue planeado del todo correctamente.


El historial.



Abbaner Oz said:


> Que feo es el estado de mexico! lentisimas las obras porcierto





Abbaner Oz said:


> Viva el Gobierno del Estado de Mexico! Viva Enrique Peña Nieto! Viva el Grupo Atlacomulco! ABAJO LA GENTE POBRE e IGNORANTE DEL ESTADO DE MEXICO





Abbaner Oz said:


> Que peña nieto se ponga mejor a trabajar pinche holgazan, segun iba a construir el tren ligero en Toluca y corredores viales tipo BRT y nadamas lleva 2 y ninguno abierto, es un pelele.
> 
> La gente de esta zona, de conflicto Vallejo Tlanepantla, necesita obras de calidad deberian darse una vuelta para q vean la diferencia entre DF y Edomex, hasta parece broma, la propia avenida Ceylan es un ejemplo de esto, en cuanto uno cruza el letrero que dice Bienvenido a la Ciudad de Mexico TODO cambia, pintura termoplastica, iluminacion, calidad del asfalto, TODO...una verguenza las vialidades del estado de mexico, se que no es en todos lados, pero que le hechen mas ganitas.





Abbaner Oz said:


> No inventen, ni calles hay! luego luego se nota que estan esperando para inaugurar el ultimo dia de Enrique Peña, que horror, ademas mejor deberian apurarse tambien a poner banquetas, y calles medio decentes, no voten por el PRI señores! porfavor!





Abbaner Oz said:


> El problema de esta ciudad es en efecto todo lo relacionado al transporte, y a los malos gobiernos que son opaces ante tan baja calidad de vida de sus habitantes, y que sin embargo no hace absolutamente nada, por cambiar esto, el mejor ejemplo, y van a decir que soy un no se que, es el estado de mexico, que con un presupuesto muchisimo mas grande que el del df, no hace practicamente NADA por mejorar su transporte, es una mafia asquerosa, como en todo el pais, aclaro!
> 
> Pero es que el estado de mexico, que no le ha importado ni un carajo, construir metro, trenes ligeros ni nada, y no me vayan a salir con que el tren suburbano es obra de peña nieto, porque eso en todo caso es obra de Salinas y Fox





Abbaner Oz said:


> Al Gobierno federal ya ni lo inclui, porque ellos que podrian hacer, no se les puede exigir nada ni pediir mucho, ellos ya conque vayan a trabajar de lunes a viernes lo tenemos hecho, es una verguenza que sigamos apostandole a gobiernos tan mediocres como los panistas que estan literal, agarrados de los huevos por los gringos, y sin calidad moral para llevar un pais.





Abbaner Oz said:


> Veo que nadie fue a la expo Cihac, el stand del Gobierno del DF estaba muy bueno, sobre todo donde muestra los metrobuses y la ecobici, escuche tantos comentarios tan penosos, ajjaja que me cague de risa, gente disque nice, weee dicen que el mentado metrobus contamina mas q los micros, como sube la gente si no estan las banquetas a esa altura, y la mejor, para usar la ecobici le hechas una moneda creo que de 10 pesos y ya puedes retirarla, jajaja y juro que buscaban el orificio donde supuestamente se introducia la mentad moneda jajaja no cabe duda, que vivimos en ciudades diametral mente opuestas, edomex vs la ciudad


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ LeonGuizar

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 3 semanas. _ 

_MOTIVO: Política - Reincidente en panel._



LeonGuizar said:


> Gracias al
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 10 años de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bash::bash:


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ sixdegrees

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 2 semanas. _ 

_MOTIVO: Insultos/provocaciones._



sixdegrees said:


> ..............que bonito es hablar weas (como dicen los chilenos) al fin quien carajo se va a tomar la molestia en comprobar que sea cierto
> 
> 
> Los precios de la gasolina en Mexico estan en el fondo de la tabla, solo superado por Venezuela y Medio Oriente, solo que a Venezuela, a Kuwait, Arabia Saudita, Iran, les paso el gigantesco subsidio de mas del 90% a su gasolina, ya que a esos paises aun les quedan GIGANTESCAS reservas de crudo hasta para nadar en el.... pero a Mexico? como justifica Mexico semejante subsidio si nuestras reservas son ya minusculas y ademas la gasolina la importamos?.... POPULISMO.... es la palabra...






sixdegrees said:


> .........no basta con saber leer, hay que comprender lo que se lee amigo :lol:
> 
> Y claro que va a seguir subiendo y deja te informo que va a subir eternamente ya, por que TU no pagas el valor real de la gasolina, el gobierno te regala el 40%
> 
> El subsidio se va a ir quitando COMO DEBE SER... y vas a tener que pagar eventualmente lo que verdaderamente cuesta...
> 
> Asi es que si hoy siendo que es una de las mas baratas del mundo te quejas, deja te aviso que mas vale te prepares, por que nunca mas en tu vida vas a ver que baje de precio, asi que sera mejor que le des buen uso de una vez.
> 
> 
> 
> Que graciosa gente hay aqui jajaja reafirman lo que uno dijo segun ellos rebatiendolo! jajajaj





sixdegrees said:


> A ver par de ignorantes les voy a enseñar a razonar... (hasta eso hay que hacer con ustedes)...
> 
> En conclusion, la gasolina mexicana es de las mas baratas del mundo.
> 
> Y en Mexico los que se quejan, no solo no saben leer, si no que tampoco saben aritmetica basica.
> 
> 
> :lol:





sixdegrees said:


> Aqui una pista por si no lo encuentran (por que no saben ingles)...
> 
> 
> Precisamente el articulo no dice nada que no haya dicho yo antes, de hecho confirma lo que yo ya les habia facilitado en las fuentes (claro si se hubieran tomado la molestia de leerlas)...
> 
> Precisamente para que no tuvieran que quebrarse la cabeza buscando los datos como segun me recomiendan ahora....
> 
> 
> :eat:





sixdegrees said:


> *
> “No queremos alcanzar el precio más alto, lo que queremos es ponerles una realidad de que hay países donde la gasolina es mucho más cara”*
> 
> 
> Les voy a explicar que quiere decir esto, por que creo que tampoco lo entendieron..
> 
> 
> No solo que la gasolina en Mexico es barata, si no que el gobierno al aumentar su precio no tiene la intencion de que sea la mas cara del mundo algun dia, si no que pretende ir eliminando el subsidio, para que cueste al menos un poco mas cerca de lo que realmente vale...
> 
> 
> Si hoy se quejan por que cuesta $2.61 dolares x galon o $2.67 dolares x galon .... pues no se como le van a hacer, por que les estan disparando el 40% de su valor.
> 
> 
> El precio real deberia ser en Mexico de U$ 4.5 dolares x galon, es decir *$14.6 pesos por litro*...
> 
> 
> 
> Es o no es barata.
> 
> 
> Asi que a trabajar y a estudiar mucho, por que falta que hace.


----------



## Hu90

aleksander92
Sanción: Definitiva
Motivo: Troll



aleksander92 said:


> A ver pendejitos sudamericanos se creen la gran cosa solo porque muchos de ustedes son blancos pero porfavor ¿a quien chingados le importa? están super atrasados en todo y les diré algo sus paises no se comparan en nada con México nosotros somos un pais multicultural, a pesar de que muchos son mestizos eso no los hace menos frente a ustedes y bueno yo no soy aleman ni nada de eso pero mi abuelo si y conozco a muchísimos alemanes y descendientes de ellos aquí en méxico así que primero vengan a México y despues critican bola de hijos de puta


----------



## Hu90

*YeC*
Sanción: *3 semanas*
Motivo: *Hacer spam y provocaciones en el thread de proyectos de Zacatecas.*


----------



## Hu90

*[email protected]*
Sanción:* 1 semana*
Motivo: *Se les advierte algo y es lo primero que hacen.*

_


[email protected] said:



Seras mandingo o el negro José :lol::lol: pero no me la enseñes aunque sea del inegi ya chole :lol: ya hasta use el aparatito que anuncian en las noches en el tele cable y ni asi. :lol:

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ costri

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 1 semana. _ 

_MOTIVO: Spam y provocaciones menores constantes en el subforo de Tijuana._


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ aldo_riot

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 10 dias. _ 

_MOTIVO: MP Ofensivo._



Yec2 said:


> Yec2 has reported a private message.
> 
> Reason:
> Sent by:
> 
> 
> 
> hace uso de lenguaje agresivo, e insultanes...
> no es la primera ves qe hace esto.. solicito respuesta por favor...
> gracias...
> 
> 
> 
> aldo_riot
> Original Content:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pajooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon.. quedate en tu rancho en medio del desierto motherfuckeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sainz001

*uruapanmegusta*
*Sanción:*3 semanas
*Motivo:* Actitud conflictiva y agresiva 



uruapanmegusta said:


> mira pendejte respeta si no quieres que te faltebn al respeto ahora si te escondes detras de una computadora me imagino que la unica vieja eres tu o no pendejo y te vale madre lo que opine y diga y si te molesta deja de estar de pinche perro ********* de los zamoranos pq de seguro ahi eres y no entres al foro de mi ciudad:lol::lol:!!!!


De repetirse es banneo definitivo


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ MOSQUEDA

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 1 semana. _ 

_MOTIVO: Insultos/provocaciones hacia otra ciudad._



MOSQUEDA said:


> Cuáles atractivos turisticos?... y los turistas q llegan no son mas q el monton de mojados q vienen como cada fin de año....:bash:





MOSQUEDA said:


> Desconozco como se le llame al lugar donde aterrizan las avionetitas q andan fumigando las hortalizas :lol:





MOSQUEDA said:


> Q tal zamoranos, tuve la oportunidad de estar en su ciudad, no fui a turistear fui a una boda y la misa fue en el santuario de la virgen de guadalupe.... despues de misa y antes de irnos al wuateke... buscamos un lugar para almorzar y ps en la zona centro no encontramos ningún lugar q se viera dos tres.... solo tacos de cabeza y más tacos de cabeza... despues de recorrer algunas cuadras y de ver muchos puestos de papas y camotes y ya con mucha hambre terminamos en un restaurante chino q esta cerca de la navieri.... :lol: q comida tan espantosa....:bash: como no me comí ni la mitad de lo q me sivieron pues fui a completarme con una bolsa de papas con chile y pa mi suerte me le exprimieron un limón todo podrido...:bash: papas q obviamente se fueron directito al bote de basura....
> 
> No es mal plan el publicar esto, solo que aprovechando el viaje a zamora quise verle el lado bonito de su centro olvidandome de todo lo que se ha comentado aki... y la neta no lo encontre.... Zamora ya no cuenta con un centro histórico... por cada casa antigua hay como veinte de reciente creación y con un estilo nada ... las calles q son super angostas estan atascadas de autos y motos.... por el lado del mercado de dulces se ve q empieza lo que es un tianguis con sus mantas y hules colgando por donde quiera.... :bash:
> 
> Yo como presidente municipal de zamora no le apostaria a Su centro como destino turistico, la neta no, recorrer las iglesias iluminadas resulta de lo más aburrido... osea ir caminado y ver una iglesia del s. xix o xx q su historia empieza hace muy pocos años y q no se compara con alguna iglesia del s. xvi... ver el teatro obrero iluminado q chido pero lo bonito es por dentro y no se puede ver.... :bash: mejor llevaria servicios publicos a las zonas marginas del municipio y las zonas rurales.
> 
> No se molesten, solo es mi humilde opinión.
> 
> 
> Saludos y buen año 2011!!


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ Doggo.

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 1 semana. _ 

_MOTIVO: Provocaciones el empezo. _


_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ s.villa

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 5 días. _ 

_MOTIVO: Responder y agredir_





s.villa said:


> Anda pues, a penas me vengo enterando de que hay una *ciudad* en México llamada Tabasco.... que guay!.....
> Hijo, NETA que lo tuyo son ganas de hacerse ....ndejo, pero bueno, cada quien!... lo tuyo va mas haya del anti sentido común, defiendes al partido político que gobierna al país cueste lo que te cueste (y no salgas con que no, que por muchos comentarios es mas que obvio), pareces miembro del gabinete. Te alejas del pragmatismo politico de la mayoría de los foristas, defiendes a capa y espada (a tu modo, claro esta... jajajaja) al gobierno en turno, sin aceptar los pros y contras de nuestro país y sociedad. Para ti es mas alentador tener menos emigrantes en porcentaje que Samoa, que reconocer que en este país existe necesidad y existe pobreza.
> 
> Y ojo!, no nos enorgullecemos de eso, quisiéramos que fuera distinto, pero no evadimos la realidad.


----------



## Hook89

^^Tras una revisión mas profunda del historial reciente del usuario Doggo se encontraron diversos comentarios ofensivos/burlones basados principalmente en el menosprecio y desacreditación hacia personas con criterios diferente al suyo, siendo de ninguna manera esta la forma de expresar que se esta en desacuerdo, comentarios que no aportan nada a la sana convivencia en el foro. 

Tras varias sanciones y advertencias por parte del staff de moderación y no haber respuesta positiva por parte del usuario se procede con su expulsión definitiva. 



Doggo said:


> Ya ven... por este tipo de troladas es porque este subforo es una basura.
> 
> Guanajuato no tiene potencial eolico.... Solo solar...
> 
> Hay muy buena informacion acerca de la energia eolica y su naturaleza.
> 
> *Quiren algo de informacion? O algun dia van a aprender a investigar y "aprender algo".*





Doggo said:


> Modestia aprte, me agrada que sepan reconocer  (thanks bud kay
> 
> *Educate my rey* (recien salidito de la imprenta/edicion)...
> 
> http://www.opec.org/opec_web/static_files_project/media/downloads/publications/WOO_2010.pdf





Doggo said:


> A mi me parece fenomenal que se abra la industria al mejor postor, sea de China, Venezuela (no creo), Pakistan o Rusia...Venga la lana y la inversion para crear mas y mejores chambas...
> 
> *Que muera el sindicato petrolero jijo de sus Priista ma...cita.*





Doggo said:


> Que no viste el video que puse? Todos los paises tienen imigrantes, los USA no es el pais que mas recibe...
> 
> Lee: Desempleo e ilegales
> Unemployment and Illegal Immigration
> http://www.thenewamerican.com/index...fer/4066-unemployment-and-illegal-immigration
> 
> Desempleo para ilegales al 10%
> Illegal Immigrant Unemployment Rate at 10%
> http://www.examiner.com/government-...ployment-rate-at-10-of-estimated-11-1-million
> 
> *Ya mejor salte del sitio y vete a leer...hno:hno:*
> 
> Visita este sitio, es muy bueno... Luego vienes
> 
> World Immigration
> http://worldimmigrants.com/





Doggo said:


> Ve... Lee... Y luego vienes....Ya te traje mucha informacion muy buena para que desarrolles un criterio del tema...





Doggo said:


> WTF :lol:
> 
> Que no has leido nada del hilo? Ve a la pagina uno, ahi puse una lista, como sea aqui tengo otra para que tomen la que gusten o a la que le entiendan mejor.
> 
> No me sorprende nadita :lol::lol:
> 
> (Ojo), rate no es igual a stock, en lo cual ya vimos que Mexico tampoco es el de mayor numero.





Doggo said:


> hno:hno: Ni como ayudarles hno:hno:
> 
> Iniciemos con el lineal, porque el multivariable seria mucho...
> 
> http://www.vitutor.com/estadistica/bi/coeficiente_correlacion.html





Doggo said:


> *PROPONGO UNA COSA CHICOS...QUE LES PARECE SI ANTES DE SEGUIR HABLANDO CHIQUILLADAS, MEJOR LEEMOS TODOS EL "WORLD MIGRATION REPOR 2010", QUE ES DE DONDE "DISQUE" VIENE LA INFORMACION DE LA NOTA AQUI PUBLICADA POR NATGEO (gracias Nat). DEMONOS UN PAR DE DIAS PARA ECHARLE ANALISIS Y LUEGO DISCUTIMOS.... SALE?*
> 
> Y ya dejense de bobadillas....





Doggo said:


> No cabe duda que Evito es un simple monigote de Chavez..... Que inche cana con el pobre puerquito...





Doggo said:


> Y tu escucas narcocorridos y banda todo el tiempo, y ademas le das credito a Mausan :lol: (Y lo peor es que quieres que negociemos con los criminales, los que secuestran, matan a gente inocente, roban, violan, le dan drogas a los chavitos, trafican armas, etc...) Que bueno que no eres maestro ni propones en el congreso.
> 
> He aqui el ejemplo.....Por eso estamos como estamos.... hno:





Doggo said:


> Que te pasa! Todas las argenitnas que he poseido son A TODA MADRE!





Doggo said:


> Por eso estamos como estamos.... Unos leen, otros no... Unos saben, otros no... Unos se informan, otros no...
> 
> Unos opinan con la razon... otros no...
> 
> Todavia te direcciono al mejor lugar en el que te puedes informar leyendo feliz y tranquilamente en la comodidad de tu hogar... Y todavia reniegas???
> 
> Ahora quieres que te haga la traduccion y te la mande por pm, otra cosita? Que soy tu Papa para educarte? Me pagas? Te debo algun favor?
> 
> *Educate a ti mismo y superate...Pobre de Ti....*


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ anticuario

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 3 semanas _ 

_MOTIVO: Provocaciones/ofensas - Hurto de imágenes. _

El caso comenzó con la respuesta agresiva por parte del usuario ante el cuestionamiento sobre un hurto de imágenes, a pesar de esto salvo los comentarios citados no cuenta con mayor historial conflictivo, por ende la sanción se compone de la siguiente manera:

1 semana por las ofensas recientes.
2 semanas por el hurto de imágenes.



anticuario said:


> maestro una letra mas menos,me da igual.es logico que algunos defiendan a juarez.asi se los enseñaron desde la primaria.basta leer memorias de mis tiempos entre otros,para desde el punto de vista de guillermo prieto(el que le salva la vida al decir los valientes no asesinan)para ver que aunque liberal,al final ve quien es juarez y abandona su puesto por ver traicionados los verdaderos intereses.don porfirio hizo grandes,avances en construccion AFRANCESADA,y juarez que hubiera echo,CASAS DE ADOBE Y PAJA.?esa mano dura es la que hoy mexico nesecita por que el pais esta peor que en su mandato,NO ME DIGAS QUE OAXACA ESTA MUY BIEN,PUES LA CONOZCO.familia mia, bisabuelos abuelos vivieron y trabajaban libremente y se movieron libremente en su poder y no era lo que nos pintan cualquier escritorcillo.
> conclucion soy porfirista de hueso colorado,creo que hace FALTA una mano durisima por que el pais esta lleno de basura(por no usar palabras altisonantes),*quedate con tu juarizmo igual de asesino*(porfirio lo era,pero lo disculpo por ser militar,y tener que hacerlo,y no aun civil* como juarez)bonito resulto las ventas de manos muertas,que PASARON A MANOS MUY VIVAS,Y AL PUEBLO,PURA DE ARABE.*
> 
> fin del tema por respeto al foro.
> 
> ORDEN-PAX-PROGRESO.





anticuario said:


> *te consta????es la unica postal que se hizo en este mundo mentecato???y por que habrian de creerte???*nunca jamas me e referido a nadie ofensivamente,claro que personas como tu,sobran y ofenden como se ve en tu comentario de acusalo con tu mama kiko.¡¡¡
> si la moderacion tiene a bien hacerlo ni modo,yo e puesto material valioso,y que gracias a ti ,lunasol cayo en el jueguito,pues postales viejas se hicieron en español,ingles y bi-lingues por favor y si a ti se te hace descriminatorio y arribista mi comentario sincero,ni modo asi soy yo,y no juego al hipocrita.
> a las reglas del moderador me atengo y que sabe que no tengo poco tiempo en este foro.si desean otra medida,lo siento..


Comentario eliminado tras haber sido editado por el usuario buscando ocultar mas respuestas en tono un tanto agresivo al verse descubierto el hurto de imágenes ...........



anticuario said:


> y es la unica????,solo hicieron una????ah,no sabia.
> lastima te veias una chica con mente mas abierta.
> lo triste es que caigas en el jueguito,si vieras cuantas mias andan por todos lados y lejos de enojarme me gusta que otros compartan,la cultura y el amor a mexico.pero en fin,creo que por ustedes 2,no vale la pena enojarse,ah y rod o banquells como te digas,YO mismo e enviado mi caso a la moderacion.


IMÁGENES:




LUNASOL said:


> Ok, amigo, déjame aclararte: yo no caí en ningún juego. Mira, aquí está justamente la postal original, sin retoques ni nada. Como podrás notar, está toda opaca ya que aún no está retocada digitalmente. La que subí y que me volaste y editaste, ya está retocada y resaltada por mi y haciendo especial énfasis en el negro y dándole un brillo especial único. Lo que no le quité fueron los rastros de humedad en los bordes del lado superior e inferior derecho. Increíblemente tu postal tiene exactamente el mismo tamaño, los mismos tonos y mejoras y los mismos rastros de humedad en las esquinas que la que subí...wow!!!





Deuzzy said:


> Pues yo voy a dar mi opinión, me permití bajar las fotos y las analicé y efectivamente noté un borrado, tanto en el crédito de Lunasol cómo en la frase "Thieves-Market". Las manchas cómo bien menciona Lunasol, son exactamente las mismas, cazan a la perfección y la saturación del negro es muy similar en dos imágenes retocadas, aunado a todo eso en los metadatos de las tres imágenes se menciona que fueron escaneadas con el mismo escaner.
> 
> Mi intención no es hacer más ruido a este asunto pero cómo dice Hook el objetivo es enriquecer al foro, pero creo que hay que respetar el trabajo y el tiempo de investigación de todos y cada uno y al menos hay que dar el crédito correspondiente.
> 
> Saludos





LUNASOL said:


> Estimada Deuzzy, coincido en todo lo que mencionas y al igual que tú, mi intención no es armar un mitote, de hecho no iba a decir nada pero cuando me enteré que el Sr. Anticuario andaba utilizando en otro foro la imágen que subí a SSC como pretexto para atacar a otro forista, éso fue demasiado. Vrbanquells simplemente señaló en su momento (y con toda razón) que la postal la había sacado anticuario de aquí sin dar el menor crédito al foro o al forista que la subió originalmente. Al verse acorralado procedió a borrar gran parte de sus mensajes y a ponerle sobrenombres a vrbanquells en cada oportunidad que tiene. Lo más increíble es que el propio Anticuario confesó en el otro foro que la imágen la sacó de aquí y a pesar de éso, sigue argumentando aquí que la postal es de su propiedad y utiliza una mentira como justificación para atacar a otro forista a la vista de todos nosotros. Me pregunto que haría su General Díaz en este caso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Caí en el jueguito? ¿jamás ofendes a nadie? ¡¡¡¡Acabas de hacerlo!!!ya no insistas con esto, no vale la pena, ya déjalo ir.


----------



## Sainz001

*EdooGdl*
*Sanción:*1 semana
*Motivo:* Comentario racista 



EdooGdl said:


> El puente desborda buen gusto en cualquier parte que se le vea, las bancas, las luminarias, los botes de basura, la plazoleta del riu...
> Sobre la escoria... los vi el viernes, era descomunal como 50 repugnantes mendigos, el sábado volví a pasar pero y no vi nadie, no dudo que los hayan mandado algún enemigo político para manchar la imagen del puente, ojala que no permitan que ninguno se quede.


----------



## Hu90

*Zamo20*
Sanción: *3 semanas*
*Motivo:* Comentarios despectivos y alboroto en el hilo Zamora-Jacona



Zamo20 said:


> Ok una disculpa, lo que pasa que los de uruapan son tan nefastos como no tienes una idea ya nos tienen ariscos:lol: Imagínate son tan nefastos que en vez de comer corundas, dicen que comen polígonos irregulares envueltos en hojas silvestres, :lol: o en vez de de comer chicharrón comen piel dorada, jaja es un chistorin y espero no se ofendan los de uruapan.


----------



## Hu90

*Gokula*
Sanción: *3 semanas*
*Motivo*: Comentarios despectivos, alboroto y provocar conflictos en el thread Zamora-Jacona.


----------



## Sainz001

*LeonGuizar*
*Sanción:*1 mes
*Motivo:* Política, y nueva reincidencia... última advertencia 



LeonGuizar said:


> Jajajajajaja :hilarious:rofl:





LeonGuizar said:


> :hilarious:rofl:


----------



## Hu90

*TATOPIPOPE*
Sanción: *Definitiva*
Motivo: *Usuario baneado anteriormente en forma definitiva*



DaiTengu said:


> TATOPIPOPE seems to have multiple personalities using  GRECO2000 and  TATOPIPOPE sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ D4NN0 

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 2 semanas. _ 

_MOTIVO: Provocaciones/actitud conflictiva. _



D4NN0 said:


> Bravo! Mario para reina gay, mario para reina gay! :lol:





D4NN0 said:


> Y quien te pregunto.^^
> 
> oh si muy buenas.hno:





D4NN0 said:


> ^^
> 
> Aguafiestas! :rofl:





D4NN0 said:


> Ese no es mas que un vil tranvia.
> 
> Que buenos consejos nos das. hno: Por eso no avanzamos.





D4NN0 said:


> Uy, uy, uy. De que murieron los quemados...?
> 
> Tu comentario es tan tendensioso como mi interpretacion. Es tan de 'buena moral' como decir: en una sociedad sana todo mundo trabaja y hace algo por su comunidad para recibir el beneficio del dinero a cambio, pero igual te puedes dedicar a asaltar gente o matar para vivir, ah! pero eso no es recomendable, eh!





D4NN0 said:


> El punto ya no recae en los valores eticos o la buena moral, si no en la forma tan terca y obstinada con la cual quieres responder un simple comentario que -tal vez- deja en evidencia la falta de civismo que 'el pueblo' demuestra en su cotidiano en sociedad.
> 
> Y al que le quede el saco, que se lo ponga. kay:





D4NN0 said:


> Ah, pero que comentario tan constructivo. Seguramente ese era su plan B si no lograba rematarla a ese precio.:bash:


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ el meco

_SANCIÓN: Definitiva. _ 

_MOTIVO: Provocaciones/ Un largo historial de actitud conflictiva. _



el meco said:


> POSDATA: SE QUE DESPUES DE ESTA APORTACION ME VAN A AMAR.... Y SI NO.. PS DEBERIAN U_u.
> 
> No fui a la reunión, me invitaron.. ( jaja si claro por supuesto, principalmente imaginame y balam jajaja) pero por desgracia no pude ir  estoy muy deprimido por ello.
> 
> 
> jejeje Bueno la verdad no tenia nada que aportar en la reunion, y luego con eso de que me odian ps mejor ni me voy a parar.
> 
> pero los acompañe en espiritu... pff jaja que mamada...
> 
> Pd.2. creo que estoy un poco pedo. :S





el meco said:


> no se porque no me sorprende tu respuesta.
> 
> jajaja yo tambien te quiero.
> 
> ahh lo cierto que desde el sabado me la he pasado super alegre, y bueno... cuando estoy alegre tiendo a ser INFANTIL e INMADURO, jajaja y sabes que?? me facina!! jajajaja :drunk:
> 
> ahh pero bueno. Hoy ni tus insultos me hecharon a perder la noche
> 
> buenas noches ahora si. tengo sueño :S mañana a trabajar y estudiar. Ni modo la cruda realidad. JAJA LITERALMENTE CRUDA jejeje.:cripes:
> 
> PD. Lo mejor de todo es que aun "alegre, infantil e inmaduro" soy genial. verdad imaginame jajaja. No seas enojon.:hug:
> 
> Pd2. me gustan los muñequitos.. deberia usarlos mas seguidos.
> 
> PD3. no se porque pongo tantos posdatas.



_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ marcianoloco

_SANCIÓN: Definitiva. _ 

_MOTIVO: Provocaciones/Actitud conflictiva y cero aporte._



marcianoloco said:


> JAJAJAJA QUE DIVERTIDO Y SUPER GRATIFICANTE VER COMO CON SUS INTERVENCIONES Y MALOS COMENTARIOS EN ESTE FORO SE NOTA SU DESESPERACION AL VER QUE ESTAN LLEGANDO COSAS AQUI Y SIGUEN LLEGANDO INVERSIONES SI NO SON MUY GRANDES PUES SON BUENAS Y POR TODOS LADOS SE ESTAN HACIENDO MUCHAS COSAS DESPUES LES SUBO FOTOS PARA QUE SE REVUELQUEN JAJAJA Y ALLA PUES PARECE QUE SOLO SIMPLE COMENTARIOS DE QUE LES LLEGAN COSAS Y NADA DE HECHOS COMO UN ESTADIO JAJAJA QUE SEGUN SUS SUEÑOS SERIA HASTA MAS GRANDE Y MODERNO QUE EL AZTECA Y SOLO LES PUSIERON LA PRIMERA PIEDRA Y ESPERO YA DISFRUTEN DE SU PRIMERA ETAPA SORPRESA ENGAÑOS JAJAJA JAJAJA JAJAJJA SALUDOS A TODOS Y SIGUE CON LA IMPOTENCIA QUE TE DA EL VER QUE A PESAR DE TODO NUESTRA HERMOSA Y BELLA CIUDAD SIGUE ADELANTE, GRACIAS POR ESCRIBIR Y VISITARNOS JAJAJJA SALUDOS





marcianoloco said:


> si que si.... no que no... ya parece que ya ardio jajaja para que se sientan en casa al visitar jajaja saludos



Ademas de hacer un uso frecuente de mensajes via MP para insultar a otros foristas.



marcianoloco said:


> jajajaja se ve que ya empezaste de ardido, sabes bien que solo tendran su placita por mucho tiempo y que ya no les llegara nada como paso por mas de 20 años su estancamiento, jajaja aceptalo aunque cordoba no haya avanzado mucho en 3 años en materia comercial tu te has dado cuenta que no nos quedamos como ustedes ejemplo el distribuidor que ya quisieran al menos un pedazo de el para su rancho, espero no hagas muchos corajes con lo que llegara a cordoba ahh y disfruta del 3D hasta noviembre porque aqui ya lo disfrutamos desde julio jajaja hasta en eso se quedan atras jajajaj ahh y el comentario que orizaba si va al cine jajjaja pues claro que van al cine porque a donde irian???? si no tienen aun nada jajjajaja saludos buena tarde mi ardido vecino sigue entrando en nuestra pagina www.cordobaenmarcha.com que no es un simple blog jajjaja





skullkid said:


> skullkid has reported a private message.
> 
> Reason:
> Sent by: marcianoloco
> Original Content:
> 
> 
> 
> jajajaja se ve que ya empezaste de ardido, sabes bien que solo tendran su placita por mucho tiempo y que ya no les llegara nada como paso por mas de 20 años su estancamiento, jajaja aceptalo aunque cordoba no haya avanzado mucho en 3 años en materia comercial tu te has dado cuenta que no nos quedamos como ustedes ejemplo el distribuidor que ya quisieran al menos un pedazo de el para su rancho, espero no hagas muchos corajes con lo que llegara a cordoba ahh y disfruta del 3D hasta noviembre porque aqui ya lo disfrutamos desde julio jajaja hasta en eso se quedan atras jajajaj ahh y el comentario que orizaba si va al cine jajjaja pues claro que van al cine porque a donde irian???? si no tienen aun nada jajjajaja saludos buena tarde mi ardido vecino sigue entrando en nuestra pagina www.cordobaenmarcha.com que no es un simple blog jajjaja
Click to expand...


_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ Jla_0902

_SANCIÓN: Definitiva. _ 

_MOTIVO: Usuario nuevo con actitud de troll._



Jla_0902 said:


> Y en los lugares cercanos ya se preocupan se nota por sus comentarios jajajaa y por cierto............ a esos disque "inversionistas o periodistas que confirman todo al 100%" jajaja sigan con su unico lugar porque ni oxxos les estan poniendo jajaja eso si puras manifestaciones jajajaja saludos jajajaja
> 
> A ver quien se rie al ultimo Marciano Loco, en esos lugares "cercanos" como dices, se siguen haciendo inversiones, ¿ya checaste la pagina de MRP? Esta anunciada Plaza Patio Rio Blanco, ademas estan construyendo Coppel Mendoza, y en plaza Valle siguen abriendo comercios, eso entre otras cosas, ¿quieres mas?





Jla_0902 said:


> Ah que caray! pobrecitos! siempre con su complejo de inferioridad con Orizaba.
> Si deveras son "profesionales" como dicen ya deberian haberse dado cuenta de que Orizaba es muy superior a Cordoba en infraestructura, y para que los alcancemos, se necesitan AÑOS de inversion y trabajo y que aquella ciudad se parara, lo cual NUNCA va a suceder. Y para muestra un ejemplo de las empresas que tiene operaciones en Orizaba: Heineken, Coca-Cola-Femsa, GEUSA, Kimberly Clarck, Scribe, Le Sabre, Bayer, Holcim-Apasco, Sabritas, Avon Automotive, Coats Timon, Liverpool, Soriana, etc., etc., etc.


_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ orizandrade, Azidrain y aldolopez.

_SANCIÓN: Definitiva. _ 

_MOTIVO: Troll. Cuentas clon del usuario 
JpHOENIX_



orizandrade said:


> oigan espero no se enojen, pero en orizaba que se esta aciendo de nuevo por que no veo nada..... pero NAAAADA QUE PASA!!!! EL AÑO PASADO ERA NOTICIA BUENA TRAS OTRA Y AORITA PURAS COSAS DE MENDOZA NOGALES ETC Y AQUII? ha parte de plaza valle me estoy preocupando que otros lados si veo que estan aciendo cosas





orizandrade said:


> amigo se ban a poner al brinco por querer un mejor orizaba, mejor no decir nada y poner todo positivo y nada feo todo bonito, ya me dicen que soy el tal loco ese no eres tu?





orizandrade said:


> pues gerad... estoy de a cuerdo contigo en algunas cosas, pero desgrasiadamente creo se esta regresndo al pasado en estos dos primeros meses de este nuebo año, ya que por donde tienes tu casa van varios dias que no pasan a recoger la basura y esta en la esquina, es mas ya le tome foto para mandarla al municipio ya que no encuentro al encargado, a poco ya les dieron vaciones tan pronto???? amo ami hermosa ciudad pero no, estoi conforme falta mucho por acer las calles siguen igual que hace miles de años con grietas parchadas que mis sobrinos juegan a que es un rompecabesas me refiero a la real que deberia estar bien pabimentada y nada, de que nos sirven los semaforos y luminaria si no hacen eso? otra a una cuadra de los icinemas hay calles sin pavimentar por dios!!!! que es eso!!!!, siento que la anterior hiso exelente trabajo pero solo se enfoco a componer por donde pasaria su suegra y desgraciar monumentos historicos como en santa jertrudis, NO se bale eso !!!! ok tenemos la mejor plaza del estado, pero no me gusto que destruyan nuestra cultura y por otro lado la gente deberiamos dde tener mas cultura para tener nuestras banquetas bien limpias y libres de maleza ya que si un turista se mete a una sola cuadra de la calle principal triste desepsion...
> 
> otra cosa fui a cinepolis y no se lleno la sala,,, es primera ves que voy con mis sobrinos y casi vacia que pasa? gente que venga de otros lados y lean aqui que ponen que estan a rebentar y ven eso es mala imagen por favor no digan mentiras que parecemos como de rancho con esos comentarios,, espero no se me enojen,,,, es mi punto de vista


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ SmartFireCat 

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 2 semanas. _ 

_MOTIVO: Burlas/Actitud conflictiva. _



SmartFireCat said:


> Y como para qué estas "eliminatorias"?? Hablan como si los desarrolladores fueran a tomar en cuenta esta votación. Ya despierten de su sueñito. Digo, está divertido pero para que nos damos atole con el dedo, no? :nuts:





SmartFireCat said:


> Prefiero ser "grinch" y aguafiestas a ser infantil.
> 
> Ya quedo claro cuales son las propuestas favoritas de los foristas. Hay que remarcarlo, de los foristas (habra algun incauto que piense que nosotros elegimos al que finalmente se vaya a construir). Y yo tambien participe votando.
> 
> Esto no es una eleccion politica para tener segundas vueltas y votos proporcionales, jaja, como para tener "los mas amplios consensos". O te gusto o no te gusto. Estuvo bonito el ejercicio.





SmartFireCat said:


> Sí hermanito. Pero por hoy ya fue suficiente! Vete a hacer la tarea en lugar de estar desperdiciando tus votos, jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!!!! :lol::nuts:





SmartFireCat said:


> Sí, claro, lo dice el de la idea de las votaciones!!!! Bueno, entonces sigamos alucinándonos y vayamos a la segunda vuelta de las votaciones de "Tu Proyecto Favorito"... Vota ya!! :nuts::drunk: Lo que diga nuestro pastor...
> 
> Mejor podríamos retomar la seriedad de la discusión, si es que alguien tiene que compartir más información del proyecto, del estado que guarda.


*A pesar de la expresión de su inconformidad con burlas, se le dio al forista la oportunidad de justificar su actitud, a lo cual no hubo respuesta:*



SmartFireCat said:


> Jajaja, con circo precisamente me referí a las segundas vueltas, eh? Señor moderador, no promueva los circos, para que haya un debate sano.
> 
> Sigo siendo congruente.





hook89 said:


> ^^Entonces el burlarte de otros foristas también da un debate sano?


*Finalizando con una firma que reincide en las mismas burlas a pesar del llamado y segunda oportunidad a un debate con respeto y tolerancia.*



> _Forista: no te des -y que no te den- atolito con el dedo..._​


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ Diseñadora_73

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 3 semanas. _ 

_MOTIVO: Demasiado spam pese a solicitudes previas de no hacerlo. - Politica._



Diseñadora_73 said:


> ya se como puede safarse este gobierno fallido, al no concluir ninguna de sus obras. El verdadero bicentenario es el 27 de septiembre de 2021. asi es que se pueden concluir las obras en esa fecha hasta podemos pensar en esa torre que nunca se hizo que pudira ser de 180 pisos mas alta que el de Dubai





Diseñadora_73 said:


> la obra de Fecal un fiasco: como es posible tanta tardanza por dos simples palos y todo el mundanal de movimientos de tierra, mejor hubieran dejado como estaba la precios puerta de los leones, o la recuperación de toda la zona como estaba en los treintas. consulten el foro de el mexico de ayer y hay fotos de esta zona de la puerta de los leones ques se les cae la vava.
> ademas que es el remate final hacia el castillo de chapultepec. Otro horroros atentado al patriminio es el elevador del monumento a la revolución ha recibido criticas negativas muy fuertes de grandes conocedores del patrimonio hitorico. Ya Fecal deja en paz a la cd. de Mexico, ponte buzo Ebrad porque tus propuestas se pueden ir al caño con las acciones del gobierno federal.





Diseñadora_73 said:


> me supongo que no hay reportes de las demas torres porque todo sigue igual sin avances significativos como Bancomer y T. Reforma esta última la terminarán cuando evolucionen los simios y ellos se encargaran de terminarla.





Diseñadora_73 said:


> PROPONGO QUE SE CONGELE ESTE HILO TEMPORALMENTE HASTA NO TENER ALGO DE AVANCE, DE LO CONTRARIO, SE ESTARÁ LLENANDO DE ESCRITOS QUE ABURREN. DE ACUERDO?:tyty:





Diseñadora_73 said:


> porfavor si no tienen imagenes de avance de obra dejen en paz este hilo, luego es muy dificil ver las imagenes anteriores y pura paja de comentarios





Diseñadora_73 said:


> dejemos en paz este hilo, porque solo se esta llenado de textos aburridos y nada de avance fotográfico, propongamos una huelga permanente hasta que alguien tome fotos de la estructura nueva porque no se ha visto mucho movimiento. mejor demosle a otros hilos que si se ven interesantes y esta dejenlo hasta la cola





Diseñadora_73 said:


> PROPONGO QUE TODOS AQUELLOS PROYECTOS QUE NO INICIEN SUSPENDAN EL HILO, HASTA QUE SE INICIEN LAS OBRAS YA QUE ES PURO BLA Y BLA COMO SUSEDIÓ CON EL PROY CINE LATINO. YA NO ENTRARÉ MAS A ESTE HILO PORQUE YA ESTA ROTO.





Diseñadora_73 said:


> DESPUES DE LA DEMOLICIÓN DEL CINE LATINO Y EL PROYECTO MAL LOGRADO DEL "RASCACIELOS" QUE AÚN NO SE CONCRETA DONDE QUEDÓ EL MURAL DEL CINE LATINO????, SEGURAMENTE EN LA CASA DE ALGUN FUNCIONARIO.





Diseñadora_73 said:


> NOTICIÓN, AL INTRODUCIR UNO DE LOS MUROS MILAN DE LA TORRE REFORMA, HAYARON UN GIGANTESCO AGUJERO SOBRE LA CALLE DE RÍO ELBA, POR LO QUE LAS AUTORIDADES SUSPENDIERON LAS OBRAS DE LA TORRE REFORMA Y TAMBIÉN EL DESALOJO INMEDIATO DE LA TORRE MAYOR, PUES ESTUDIOS DE SONDEO DICEN QUE 8 PILOTES QUE SOPORTAN LA TORRE MAYOR YA NO TRABAJAN COMO FRICCIÓN Y PUEDEN LADEAR EL EDIFICIO.
> LA CABERNA ESTÁ A 40 METROS DE PROFUNDIDAD Y SE EXTIENDE A DONDE ESTAN CONSTRUYENDO LA TORRE REFORMA. POR LO QUE ES INMINENTE LA CANCELACIÓN DE LA OBRA.





Diseñadora_73 said:


> MALAS NOTICIAS ESPAÑA POR SUS CRISIS ECONÓMICA VENDE SUS ACCIONES DEL BANCO SANTANDER DE MEXICO Y CANCELA TODOS LOS PROYECTOS INMOBILIARIOS DE LA CIUDAD DE MEXICO Y DE MONTERREY.
> POR LO QUE SETO AFECTA AL GRAN PROYECTO DE LA TORRE SANTANDER





Diseñadora_73 said:


> *EL PUNTO MAS IMPORTANTE DE REFORMA DESTRUIDO, MEJOR QUE VUELVAN A RESTAURAR EL PASEO DE LA PUERTA DE LOS LEONES Y SUS GRANDES REJAS VERDES. *





Diseñadora_73 said:


> LA SUSPENSIÓN DE ACTIVIDADES ES QUE YA SE LES VENCIÓ LA LICENCIA DE FUNCIONAMIENTO Y COMO SABEN QUE SE TIENEN QUE IR NO VOLVIERON A RENOVARLA, ESTO SEÑALA QUE LA PROPIEDAD ES DE OTRO DUEÑO QUZA LOS MISMOS DESARROLLADORES DEJARON DE RENTARLE EL LUGAR.


----------



## Hu90

Forista: Danta 
Sanción: 1 mes
Motivo: la gran mayoría de post son acerca de lo mismo.



Danta said:


> Hey ! Que no entiendes que todas las quejas son via MP, o PM ? :lol: ... no se a quien se le manden pero así dijo el cacique .


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ Gokula

_SANCIÓN: Definitiva. _ 

_MOTIVO: Reincidencia en provocaciones/actitud de troll. _



Gokula said:


> hno:hno: si la neta la riegan esos cuates yo cuando veo una accion de ese tipo les llamo la atencion me vale que se enoken por que en ves de darles verguenza se encamionanhno:hno:
> 
> salud2:guns1:





Gokula said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: por lo que veo el MENTIRORO DEL MANGAVION se exedio
> primero dijo que ya estaban contruyendo x soriana depues dijo que en 6 meses y luego que en el 2012:lol::lol: SIN FUENTES CLARO.COMO TODO LO QUE POSTEA EL MENTIRAS DEL DESARROLLO ECONOMICO DE MICHOACAN:lol::lol::bash::bash:
> 
> y liverpool si va para uruapan yo andube en el liver de altozano ayer y le pregunte a un encargado de departamento y esio me comento y despues no hay duda que se viene para zamorita.
> 
> salud2 cuates:horse:





Gokula said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol: SAN CIRCO NO SOLO ANDAS DE LAMEBOTAS DE NOSTROS LOS ZAMORANOS SI NO TAMBIEN DE LOS RAMIREZ YA:lol::lol::bash::bash: VAYA CIRCO:lol::lol: TAN RASTRERO:bash:





Gokula said:


> ooo ya salio el dueño del circo antes de postear hay que preguntarle:lol::lol:





Gokula said:


> Buenas noches a todos, el dia e hoy me di cuenta de que estan por abrir otra sucursal mas de MERZA, sobre la avenida Manuel Perez Coronado, saben de algunas mas que vayan a abrir este año?
> 
> ESTE ME LO TRAJE DEL FORO VECINO AQUI LO IMPORTANTE ES QUE MERZA CAPITAL 10000000%%%% ZAMORANO ESTA INVIRTIENDO MUCHA LANA EN ABRIR MAS MERZAS EN EL ESTADO Y ESTA TRASENDIENDO SUS FRONTERAS EN OTROS ESTADOS MAS Y SIN TANTO ARGUENDE:lol::lol: Y ES UN CAPITAL QUE SE VIENE A ZAMORA Y SE QUEDA AQUI ADEMAS DE QUE UN EMPLEADO DE MERZA GANA MUCHO MAS QUE UN DE WALMART O CUAL SE LE LLAME:bash::bash:
> 
> 
> SALUD2 COMPAS:lurker:


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ xof10

_SANCIÓN: Definitiva. _ 

_MOTIVO: Infinidad de provocaciones y actitud de troll._



xof10 said:


> Eso es muy cierto, faltan depositos publicos de basura, con separadores de organica e inorganica, *pero en toda la ciudad*, deberia haber uno cada 200 metros en cualquier direccion, por lo menos. No se puede exigir a la gente que sea cuidadosa con la basura si no hay donde ponerla, ni modo que te la lleves cargando hasta tu casa. Ese tipo de mobiliario urbano es lo que diferencia a una ciudad de un poblado maicero tercermundista.:nuts:





xof10 said:


> No faltara el despistado que vote por el, nomas que si gana ojala y despues no se anden quejando, como lo estan haciendo ahora con la actuacion del hermano del narcodiputado.





xof10 said:


> Hasta parece que vives en otro planeta, todavia no te has dado cuenta como se mueven las cosas en este pais y en particular en ciudades pequeñas controladas por un grupito adinerado que no dejan que se mueva una hoja sin su parecer?





xof10 said:


> Yo tampoco pienso votar por el partido que da cobijo a los narcodiputados, necesitarian hacer mucha limpieza interna para convencerme de votar en su favor.hno:hno:





xof10 said:


> *
> La respuesta es sencilla, el millonario credito es para la campaña a la gubernatura de Fausto*, gastaran un 10-15% en las obras, las dejaran inconclusas argumentando elevacion de costos y lo demas se usara en publicidad electoral. Al cabo que la deuda la paga el que sigue, no es cierto?





xof10 said:


> Pienso que Gokula solo esta tratando de manifestar su enojo por el favoritismo hacia otras ciudades por parte del gobierno estatal, sin embargo bien podria sintetizar las notas periodisticas y no postear los articulos completos pues contienen mucho bla bla bla que ni viene al caso.
> Por otro lado Zamora no esta tan rezagada como piensan algunos y eso es debido a la accion cotidiana de sus habitantes y no a las dadivas del gober, como uno de tantos ejemplos habria que mencionar la vialidad Zamora-Uruapan, que aunque despacio pero sigue avanzando, para cuando este concluida se va a dejar sentir un flujo vehicular intenso rumbo a Guadalajara, Leon y el resto del pais y propiciara el establecimiento de mas industria y servicios terciarios que generaran mas y mas empleos.





xof10 said:


> Pues no hay que ser conformistas, ademas en un futuro cercano tendran que resolverlo de todos modos y saldra mas caro. *Todo por no planear las cosas adecuadamente*.
> 
> Respecto a las glorietas, tambien seran un atoron vial mas adelante, esas son soluciones para sociedades mas respetuosas del projimo, no para patanes motorizados como los que abundan por aqui.
> 
> Pero en fin, *viva la mediocridad y el mal gobierno*.:nuts::nuts:





xof10 said:


> *portal degollado*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *venustiano carranza y pino suarez*




_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ caballero del pueblo

_SANCIÓN: Definitiva. _ 

_MOTIVO: Troll - Cuenta clon de marroquin y uruapanmegusta_


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ Rikyfresero y DHA.

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 1 semana. _ 

_MOTIVO: Fútbol y ofensas a otra ciudad._



Rikyfresero said:


> AMIGOS ESTA SEMANA ES DE CLASICO DEL BAJIO VAMOS TRINCA CON TODO CONTRA LAS HUARACHERAS DE LIONDRES A WEBBO VAMOS DIRECTO A SEMIFINALES.





DHA said:


> ASI ES CON TODO, PARA OBTENER EL PASE DIRECTO A SEMIFINALES Y PUES ADEMAS SEGUIRLES GANANDO A LAS GATITAS.
> 
> VAMOS TRINKA!!!
> EL CLASICO SE PINTA DE ROJO, TRINCA!!
> 
> :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ MissLips.

_SANCIÓN: Definitiva. _ 

_MOTIVO: Ofensas/Provocaciones. Un largo historial conflictivo pese a las diversas medidas disciplinarias aplicadas._



MissLips said:


> sipi, pero los unicos que refutan eso son los chicos poblanos
> 
> pero como dice mi papa, para muestra un boton
> 
> Tijuana pronto va a ser la cuarta ciudad del pais con tranvia, solamente
> detras de Cd de Mexico, Guadalajara y Monterrey
> 
> Tijuana ha demostrado siempre que dia tras dia avanza rumbo al progreso
> el nivel de vida es cada vez mejor y ahora con el tranvia que pronto sera
> una realidad Tijuana demuestra que es una ciudad que progresa a paso veloz
> ninguna ciudad mexicana ha logrado tener trenesito o tranvia en menos de 130
> años, Tijuana si pudo porque es una ciudad pujante y progresista y sin duda
> que ya es la cuarta mas importante del Pais le pese a quien le pese
> 
> 
> asi o mas claro :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
> 
> *$1*,:tongue::tongue::tongue:,:tongue::tongue::tongue: de lenguitas a los que no lo quieran aceptar





MissLips said:


> sipi, pero los poblanos ya se quedaron instalados en la cuarta por vida
> 
> pero deveritas que Puebla se esta quedando rezagada mega horriblito porque
> no se esta desarrollando en los aspectos de calidad de vida el gobierno
> de ese municipio no hizo mucha obra, me acuerdo que Atlixcayotl nomas
> hicieron 5 km de concreto, osea WTF!!!
> esa es una vicoca para una ciudad que se presume como la cuarta
> 
> 
> es cierto que estan haciendo varias torres de 22-27 pisos pero son torres
> de condos que no benefician a la poblacion pero solamente a los que compren
> un condo en esas torres van a vivir bien mientras esten adentro pero al
> salir a sus calles sera un caos peor porque las vialidades siguen estilo pueblote
> y las torres hacen que haya mas trafico en las calles aledañas a los edificios


_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ arturocub.

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 2 semanas. _ 

_MOTIVO: Ofensas / Política._



arturocub said:


> esta linea se ve que esta hecha con las patas, de verdad no ayudo en nada al entorno urbano , no se arreglaron banquetas , ni se sembraron arboles no se instalaron mobiliario urbano y que decir de las estaciones horribles hno: y ahi se ve una foto donde sale la banqueta que consiste en pura tierra y el otro pedazo de cemento todo roto q lastima estas obras nada mas las hacen por puros intereses electorales como siempre el mister copeton haciendo porquerias :bash: no me imagino como quedaran las otras que el ya no este , ojala que el nuevo gobernador del edo de mexico le meta mas a la imagen urbana del edo de mexico q es pesima horrible, espantosa en su gran mayoria, en casi su gran mayoria las banquetas son de tierra y que decir del transporte publico q es nefasto , ojala asi sea y el siguiente gobernador trabaje en estas dos cosas imagen urbana y transporte publico y bueno todo lo q mas falta q es muchoooooooo.......





arturocub said:


> pues ojala estos nuevo letreros, sean de acuerdo con la imagen urbana historica , no , como lo hicieron con la calle madero, regina y plaza garibaldi , que meten infraestructura urbana , que ni al caso por ejemplo madero , quedo muy bonita y toda la cosa, pero ese alumbrado publico hno:, simplemente no va con el centro historico y los bolardos tampoco, debieron a ver puesto unos de perdis como los de paris o quito,etc,etc, lo mismo pasa con casi todas las renovaciones regina y garibaldi y que por gente estupida hasta quitaron el quiosquito de garibaldi lo rompieron a sincelaso y martillo, si era o no era muy antigupo, no importa lo bueno es que lucia bonito y antiguo y acorde a su epoca,despues de aqui a unos 50 o 60 años , los que nos remplazen :lol: en los foros se van a dar de topes de ver como destruyendo nuestro patrimonio , en lo personal ami me encantaria ver el quiosco en la plaza del zocalo antigua plaza de armas , simplemente destruyeron una alameda hermosa, y un quiosco precioso para poner una plancha de cemento que luce horrible sucia y toda rota y carcomida de cuanta porqueria ponen, que mal pedo, ojala que el nuevo jefe de gobierno q repleze al actual sonso repare ese error que estan queriendo hacer el wey del jefe de gobierno de darle un toque moderno al centro historico , como su nombre lo dice es historico y asi miamo debe lucir y esta bien que lo restauren , pero q lo restauren de acuerdo asu estilo historico





arturocub said:


> no manches sorprendente :shocked: , estos weyes yo creo q nunca han ido ala playa pensaran q esas fuentes son como la playa?..... :nuts: de perdis q se vayan alas playas artificiales del ebrard o ebrard tenia contempladas estas fuentes como playas?:sly: ya q la autoridad no hace nada, grotesco y naco , esta foto la ven en el norte y es caldo de cultivo para criticar al tipico chilango de naco ...... por dios, es q al ver esto hasta yo mismo digo los chilangos si son bien nacos....no todos pero miren eso, esto esta como para uke:y al final despues de la sosprendida nacal y hasta un poco de coraje me ha dado una risa hasta se acuestan para broncearse ,nada mas falta q se traigan su sombrillas playeras las claven en el concreto nuevo o el DF las pondra chachachan? q pasara? o tambien sus toallas y sus cocos con vodka de los q venden los ambulantes ya mejor ni hablo despues ahi van a ver puestos ambulantes playeros vendiendo quesadillas o todo ipo de amenites para los pseudo playeros y cocos con ginebra , no menches :lol: ya mejor no sigo jajaja :lol:



_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ edson flaco.

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 1 semana. _ 

_MOTIVO: Ofensas._



edson flaco said:


> estoy hasta el huevo de legorreta!!!yaaa!! parenlo!
> es un desperdicio, se podr{ia modernizar bastante la ciudad con diseños vanguardistas y estilizados sin tanta chingadera "folcklorica" de ese tipo..
> 
> solo falta que pinten sus adefecios color verde pistache o comience a hacer diseños que aludan a la virgen de guadalupe..(nada contra los guadalupanos):bash:





edson flaco said:


> chilangos sucios..
> 
> una cosa es pobre y otra ser asqueroso y ademas maleducado y vulgar
> bien podria ok ir a refrescarse a la fuente en santa apz, pero no , tienen ir a orinarse, o llevar alos hijos todos surrados, sabien lo ue pasara cuando entre al agua..
> 
> no hay respeto por nada de parte de esa raza
> que sigue? rios de orina como lima?


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTAS SANCIONADAS:_ darius2801 Y LLibertyville.

_SANCIÓN: Definitiva. _ 

_MOTIVO: Cuentas clon del troll John_Mcbridge._


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTAS SANCIONADAS:_Benjaz

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 2 semanas. _ 

_MOTIVO: Spam - repetir el mismo comentario 35 veces en 6 subforos distintos._



Benjaz said:


> *Hola foristas les pido un favor enorme! esque estoy participando en unas Nominaciones en Mi Prepa y los votos son simplemente dar clic a "ME GUSTA" (en FACEBOOK) a la foto de la persona que deceas apoyar... porfa apoyenme no cuesta nada *
> *
> 1 Dar clic al enlace que pondre a continuacion:*
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...411230100&type=1&pid=28722&id=100002411230100
> 
> *2 Ya dentro solo dar clic a* *"ME GUSTA"*
> 
> *PORFA AYUDENME.... se los agradeceria un buen * *GRACIAS*
> 
> :banana: :banana: :banana:


Cambio a definitiva - Creación de cuenta clón para seguir haciendo spam



Pepe13 said:


> Hola Foristas amigos les vengo a pedir un *favor* solo regalenme
> un *"Me gusta"* en facebook esque voi
> en unas nominaciones i nesesitos muchos me gusta para ganar i asi me puedes
> ayudar:
> 
> 1 Entra al enlace (es la foto donde me ayudarian votando, no es virus  )
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...411230100&type=1&pid=28722&id=100002411230100
> 
> 2 ya dentro solo darme un "Me gusta" GRACIAS


----------



## Hu90

*El Victorense*
Sanción: *3 semanas*
Motivo: *Insultos sin sentido*



El Victorence said:


> seria buena idea, pa resumirles a los pinches argentinos y colombianos nuestros estadios que estan hermosos,El Onmilife, el TSM, El Morelia, o asi mismo darle seguimiento al Mundial.luego que alguien lo haga y ponga el link, pa que vean que hay estadios de calidad, para un futbol de calidad


----------



## Sainz001

*Filioque*
*Sanción:* definita
*Motivo:* Cuenta troll


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTAS SANCIONADAS:_ LINEA5

_SANCIÓN: Temporal -1 semana. _ 

_MOTIVO: Actitud conflictiva - Ignorar advertencias._



LINEA5 said:


> Por cierto IXTAPALUCA que crees que la gente quiera dar megavuelta para llegar al centro de la ciudad o cualquier lugar del df olvidalo, y AMECAMECA es mejor llegar en autobus por la autopista que hacer escala en TLAHUAC??????, sal mas skymex20 pues donde vives?





LINEA5 said:


> Haber sofree 8vo pasajero en que momento insulte a skymex20, ahora niñito he vivido toma mi vida en toda esta zona y la conozco perfectamente desde 1980 y la conclusion es rapida si no vives por aqui lo siento pero las estimaciones son mas exactas pues la gente sabe en esta zona los rumbos mas comodos que se realizan por aqui, avimael39182 y dgmx tiene razon y logica hasta el que no vive por aqui lo sabe, ahora troll bebe :lol:tengo un gran sueño que tuviste la molestia de responderme:lol:, jajajaja; asi ke llevemos la fiesta en paz en ningun momento agredi a skymex20 pues sea como sea el es congruente y aporta mucho al foro y tu sofree nada mas eres el gato de todos los foristas ok.
> 
> Ahora hook89 esa estimacion esta bien pero no se puede tomar como referencia pues la virgen, ESIME culhuacan, ganaderos y del paso fueron estaciones aledañas al eje 3 oriente donde es una avenida principal y se podria esperar esa demanda sin embargo el nuevo trayecto es por avenida tlahuac y es mucha la diferencia, deberias de buscar la estimacion ya real del trazo original.


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTAS SANCIONADAS:_ CARLOSARIAS

_SANCIÓN: Definitiva. _ 

_MOTIVO: Actitud de troll - Provocaciones. Ignorar advertencias previas._



CARLOSARIAS said:


> SEÑORAS Y SEÑORES FUE UN GUSTO HABER COMPARTIDO OPINIONES CON USTEDES, ME RETIRO DEL FORO ...





CARLOSARIAS said:


> jajajajaj como me encantaría que ese chavo hiciera tal llamada para que el gober vea esto.... wey neta si quieres te doy mi fon y mi dirección para que me visite ... neta no le tengo miedo.... Y a todos los foristas pido una disculpa por el comentario que hice pero de verdad no me aguantaba las ganas del "papa de tu amiga " yo también conozco a tu "amiga" se llama Rosa y estudiamos juntos en el poli... en fin. No hay que parar por este tipo de comentarios ... espero una nueva noticia para León...





CARLOSARIAS said:


> ¿Sabes cuantas frases estúpidas e leído de tu parte? Mejor aprende a convivir en un foro con libertad de expresión..que mal chavo¡¡





CARLOSARIAS said:


> vente a leon ta mas chido que silao... Lomas de comanjilla esta bien solo y deprimente ..





CARLOSARIAS said:


> Pienso que haces mas provocaciones con este tipo de comentarios; no veo en lo absoluto algún comentario ofensivo en leonman a un que hay formas de mencionar la forma de hacer la predominancia en un tema, en especial con un grupo que se cree dueño de skyscrapercity...
> 
> Lo tenia que decir ya hasta me da hueva opinar...


----------



## Hu90

*Richard79*
Sanción: *Dos mes*
Motivo: *Comentarios ofensivos hacia un compañero forista.*



Richard79 said:


> *MOSQUEDA CON TODO EL RESPETO QUE TU TE MERECES PORQUE NO VAS A DEFENDER A TUS INDIGENAS DE CHERAN Y DEJAS DE ENVIAR PENDEJADAS A ESTE FORO, RESPETA, POR GENTE COMO TU, EL PAIS ESTA JODIDO Y URUAPAN NO SE MERECE ACOJER TIPEJOS COMO TU. DAS PENA, PENA AJENA.*hno:


----------



## Hu90

*yaredad*
Sanción: *Una semana*
*Motiv*o: Discriminación, no importa que sea leve, hay que evitar comentarios que denigren a cualquier persona independientemente de su lugar de origen o su condición. hno:



yaredad said:


> me encanta la idea de que se haga una TORRE en aNgelopolis, *pero siento que al traer todas las dependencias a esa zona, Angelopolis va a dejar de ser exclusivo..porque gente de todo el estado va a venir (sin discriminar) y ademas espero que no se les vaya a ocurrir la idea de poner sus puestos de comida fuera del CIS*...OJALA ESTO NO SUCEDA...


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTAS SANCIONADAS:_ vampire_jr

_SANCIÓN: Definitiva. _ 

_MOTIVO: Conflictivo - cuenta clon._




vampire_jr said:


> Jajajaja quien te dijo que no tiene colonias marginadas?? osea has visitado el municipio para poder decir eso? y si tiene su IDH muy alto y whatever pero esta muuuy feo un amigo dice que se debería llamar "Nacalco" osea tiene varios "pueblos" en lugar de "colonias" entonces un pueblo sin calles pavimentadas y ke la basura pasa en un burro!!! eso no es marginacion??? o dime que es???:nuts:





vampire_jr said:


> ^^MMM pues yo lo dudo eh yo vivo en un fracc que aqui citan muchisimo y la vdd da trsiteza y lastima como critican y creen saber mas que el otro y que los nuevo ricos y que la manga del muerto pues no escriban nada y ya!!
> osea merefiero que no es una propiedad asi de alguien es de la asociacion de colonos pero no tiene dueñooooo





vampire_jr said:


> ^^SI CREO QUE TE LO TENGO QUE EXPLICAR CON MANZANITAS!!! ni el predio (lote) ni la construccion son de nadie ok? dentro de esa "casa, construccion" esta la asociacion de colonos del otro lado esta la tienda y arriba esta un veterinario donde los colonos llevan a sus animalitos ok?, ahora atras de sherwood (asi le pusieron a la tienda) esta un parque con bosque y todo y esta rodeado por la calle castillo de lincoln y no pertenece a nadie solo ahi se encuentra la asociacion alguna duda???:cheers:


----------



## Hu90

......


----------



## Hu90

*Culichi4040*
Sanción: 2 semanas
Motivo: Que manera de molestar los demás foristas con lo mismo una y otra vez, ya existía una llamada de atención previa en donde se avisaba que en caso de reincidencia habría una sanción.



Culichi4040 said:


> Es que el beisbol no es deporte, es un pasatiempos :lol:


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTAS SANCIONADAS:_ bruno dias y charapendo

_SANCIÓN: Definitiva. _ 

_MOTIVO: Troll - cuenta clon._



DaiTengu said:


> charapendo seems to have multiple personalities using  bruno dias and  charapendo sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ Uruapence_

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 1 mes. _ 

_MOTIVO: Actitud conflictiva._



Uruapence_ said:


> niño vete a dormir te hara provecho para que aclares tus ideas....
> 
> saludos hiram





Uruapence_ said:


> Tu sarcasmo y tu pseudointeligencia de niño popis no sirve amigo disculpa pero discutes como si estubieras en un debate de esos niños como este:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Cuando *exijas* links tu tambien pon links de lo que aseveras en tu información.
> 
> Ya no vengas a ensuciar el foro de Uruapan que estamos muy tranquilos.
> 
> Vete a tu foro d Zamora aya te necesitan mas.
> 
> Por cierto si tengo los links pero cuando empieces a poner los tuyos, pero has un foro donde se puede hablar de las dos ciudades aqui la verdad no te necesitamos el foro trata de otras cosas mas importantes que tus berrinches.
> 
> Saludos Hiram tanta ira y rabia te hara mal mejor contrólate o te pondras como el monito que pones o eres tu?.
> 
> Caso cerrado





Uruapence_ said:


> Si tanto te gusta uruapan vente a vivir aqui ya no tendras que esperar a que te pongan sams c. office depot y starbucks cafe y todos los dias podras pasear por el parque nacional podras estudiar en las flamantes instalaciones de la UMICH que va rapida su contruccion asi no tendras que asistir a misa los domingos.
> 
> Eres tan inteligente que no te largas de aqui :bash: usuarios uruapenses tambien te van a correr.
> 
> estas borracho se te esta invitando a que desalojes la sala cordialmente y no lo haces.
> 
> recuerda caso cerrado gracias :cheers:
> 
> ahora metes a los regios ya metiste irapuatenses morelianos apatzinguenses y zamoranos ahora regios
> mejor vete de aqui no molestes mas.
> 
> si te fijaste estamos en otro tema
> 
> si quieres continuar aqui mejor incerta fotos e informacion de uruapan que sean agradables y que aporten algo positivo
> 
> Bye





Uruapence_ said:


> ha se me olvidaba en ciudades tan desarrolladas como una capital de estado que no quiero decir su nombre el 15 de septiembre de 3 años atras ocurrio un atentado terrorista jamas vivido en Mexico y no quiero abundar en el tema por que me da muchisima tristesa recordarles esos lamentables acontecimientos.
> 
> Bueno este safarrancho de envidias provocadas por la llegada de the home depot y el Nuevo CC SORIANA y La Exclusividad y diseño de Agora





Uruapence_ said:


> va de nuez.................. ya dejen de la envidia a uruapan y pregonen a plaza solita (ana) y mall paseo morelia en sus respectivos foros, no se que tanta envidia con los uruapenses -:cheers:


----------



## Hook89

Para terminar de dar a conocer la lista de sanciones por los pleitos en dicho thread, se suman los siguientes foristas a los indicados en los 2 post anteriores.

_CUENTAS SANCIONADAS:_ mizamora, tetezho e ÍKAROS.

_SANCIÓN: 
mizamora - Definitiva
tetezho - Temporal 1 semana. (uno de los primeros en comparar ciudades)
ÍKAROS - Temporal 3 dias. Spam e incentivar el versus 
_ 



mizamora said:


> UN SALUDO MOSQUEDA, CHARAPENDO COMO EL TAMAÑO DE SU IGNORANCIAY ESTO PORQUE YA NO HAY TAMAÑO MAS GRANDE.





tetezho said:


> fue barato a comparacion de otros cinepolis eeeeeee !!!; y no quiero que tomen mi comentario a mal y con todo respeto que se merecen todos; en morelia existe mas variedad de cosas que realizar, y te lo digo con todo la razon, por que mi familia vive en uruapan y voy cada semana y a veces me aburro muchisimo, pero eso si muy bonito uruapan eso nadien se lo quita me encanta





tetezho said:


> ammmm quizas si necesito ponerme a tono, con eso de que podemos hacer? que hay que hacer? aparte de esto y lo otro poquito... en fin cada quien sabe divertirse
> 
> saludo0z





ÍKAROS said:


> Compañeros de Uruapan... si no es mucha molestia, apoyen en este versus
> 
> http://www.urbanfreak.net/showthread.php?t=8938
> 
> Gracias!


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ otello

_Temporal - 2 semanas
_ 

Antecedentes:

El forista otello y sixdegrees tienen discusiones en threads relacionados a economía desde tiempo atrás, siendo en noviembre del año pasado sancionado sixdegrees por considerarse que era el iniciador de dichas peleas, hoy en dia tras analizar el historial de ambos se procede a dar la misma sanción a otello (2 semanas) por ser ahora el quien empezó con las provocaciones mediante el siguiente comentario donde hostiga a sixdegrees insistiendole que es una cuenta clon del forista expulsado Doggo (situación falsa):



otello said:


> Que Lurtrester y un par de foristas *(uno ya banneado y el otro clon del baneado, que se la pasa trolleando en La Plaza)* afirmen que NO HUBO IMPACTO la subida del precio de alimentos entre el 2006 y 2007 en el incremento del número de pobres es no tener la mas absoluta idea de la realidad del país.


Y así como en la sanción de noviembre de 2010 donde a pesar de que ambos foristas se atacaban mutuamente se procedió únicamente a sancionar al iniciador, en esta ocasión será igual, *dejando en claro que en caso de reincidencia por parte de ambos la sanción será para los dos sin importar quien inicie el conflicto. Esto con el fin de evitar peleas innecesarias y que en dado caso alguno sea agredido proceda a reportar tal hecho en lugar de responder de la misma manera.*

También se ha detectado que en La Plaza hay algunos altercados, sin embargo estos no se consideran dado que no es nuestra jurisdicción.



otello said:


> Hola sixdegrees!!! ¿Ya se aburrieron los brasileños contigo y por eso te mandaron de regreso para acá??. Hasta sonabas orgulloso de sentirte troll en el hilo de economía y casi inflando el pecho de orgullo, decías que te ibas banneado de allá, pero llevándote a 4 brasileños. Casi casi, otro niño héroe…
> 
> No tienes idea de cuanto se te ha extrañado en MXscraper. ¿Ya perdonaste a los moderadores por haber banneado a tu otra personalidad, doggito?? Por eso no escribías acá?. Te tardaste desde el 9 de Diciembre, fecha de tu último post aquí, 2 días antes del último aporte de doggito y luego, desde su banneo definitivo el 10 de Enero, nos hiciste el fuchi, te resentiste, te dolió y nos habías dejado sin tu presencia hasta el 29 de Julio….7 meses y medio duró tu resentimiento….
> 
> Te recomiendo que vayas abriendo desde ahora otra cuenta troll, porque vuelves muy “entusiasta”, por tu estilo ahora podrías ser “cattito”, ya fuiste “doggito”, cambiaste al presente “sixdegrees”, así que para el futuro y antes de que te banneen de tu actual personalidad, podrías pasar a ser “cattito”.
> 
> Por mi parte, no necesito decirte “seisgraditos”, osea, usar un diminutivo, como lo usas para tratar de descalificar al mensajero en lugar de intentar desvirtuar el mensaje.
> 
> Es triste y preocupante que digas que te vas a divertir en un tema tan sensible como la pobreza, solo demuestras lo que eres, amigo…
> 
> Fíjate que eres tan predecible que te esperaba de regreso, amigo. Esta semana me acordé mucho de ti, gracias a 2 personas:
> 
> *Persona # 1 a quien recordé ésta semana a doggito/sixdegrees:*
> 
> Sucede que el día Jueves 28 de Julio, se tenía programada la visita del Presidente de la República a nuestro hospital. Debido a la super popularidad del gobernador y cuate presidencial, que hace que en Morelos el partido político en el gobierno estatal y federal vaya 3ro. en las encuestas, hay que tratar de hacer porras, entonces el gobierno planeó la visita del Sr. Presidente para anunciar en nuestro hospital, que Morelos es el Primer estado del País en lograr la “meta esperada” de tener inscrito al 90% de la población con algún tipo de Seguridad Social, había que venir a tomarse la foto. Como siempre ocurre en éstos casos, hacen uso de mis niños de Oncología, para que salgan en la foto los peloncitos, con el Gobernador y el Presidente. Ibamos a ser noticia nacional el Jueves-Viernes. Apuradamente, llamaron a mas de 100 de mis niños de oncología (hay 70 niños en tratamiento y mas de 150 en vigilancia) entre el día Lunes 25 y Martes 26, que estuvieran de urgencia, a las 8 de la mañana en el hospital, (sin decirles para que era la asistencia)pero para el día Miércoles el Presidente canceló, lo que hizo que de la misma manera, apuradamente trataran de cancelar la asistencia. Por supuesto que para lamer botas son muy rápido algunas personas, pero como no iba a ver cepillada, entonces fueron mas lentos, cosa que mas de 30 niños con sus papás se presentaron el día Jueves, saliendo muchos de madrugada de sus casas, porque así se les pidió.
> 
> Aquí entra en acción la persona que me recuerda a sixdegrees/doggito:
> 
> Cuando los Padres, lógicamente enojados, reclaman de porque los hacen venir, gastar en pasajes, sin desayunar, sale la Jefa de Trabajo Social y en lugar de pedir una disculpa sincera y explicar la situación, sale a decir (no se me olvida su frase)
> 
> “Malagradecidos, todavía que les pagamos el tratamiento (ahora resulta que la señora pone de su dinero para pagar el tratamiento de los niños), no pueden hacer un esfuerzo por traer a los niños”.
> 
> Escuchando a ésta señora, me acordé mucho de ti, amigo….
> 
> Ni estoy enfermo, ni estoy fanatizado, mira tú, hablando de orejas….el enfermo al parecer es otro, porque al parecer sufres de un daño en tu lóbulo temporal (y probablemente frontal también), porque no lees bien los números.
> 
> Vamos a ir numerando ésta frase diariamente por 7 ocasiones.
> 
> *Entonces, vamos por partes, vamos a ver si del Domingo 31 de Julio al Sábado 6 de Agosto, quedo yo, como un manipulador fanático, o tú, como un mentiroso troll.
> 
> Bienvenido otra vez…..no te vayas a aburrir muy pronto acá….*





otello said:


> Precisamente la razón por la cual inicié mi participación en éste thread es porque tu y el multifuncional y polipersonalidades, doggito/sixdegrees, intentaron curarse en sano desde hace 1 año, hechándole la culpa del incremento de pobres a “la crisis que vino de afuera”, cuando hasta el momento no han podido refutar las cifras 2006-2008 (previo crisis económica mundial) que tanto CEPAL, BM desde el 2009 lo han expresado.


----------



## Hu90

Greand81
Sanción: 10 días 
Motivo: intolerancia y comentario sobre religión 
________________________

"Yo no puedo creer que exista esa clase de gente.
Si les ponen una caca de perro con forma de imágen religiosa, capáz la besan."


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ arqer

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 10 dias - Incitar a peleas entre ciudades.
_ 



arqer said:


> oigan y porque no abren un thread que hable de chillis y de la gran cantidad de franquisias que estan abriendo a cada rato en la primer mundista cordoba york?  solo como sugerencia!!





arqer said:


> no manchen su cinepolis se ve que va a quedar ultra genial eeee igualito al del render bueno claro todavia falta terminarlo pero se ve que va a ser el mejor d la zona como dicen, por cierto como va su plaza bonanpak?? (o como se escriba) animo no creo que les esten dando atole con el dedo, y su mega farmacia? o su estacionamiento de dos pisos? o ese edificio de oficinas? nombre puros grandes proyectos en su ciudad, aqui dejenme decirles que morimos de la envidia, nos falta muchoooooo, nos llevan una gran delantera en comercios u.u que tristeza se ve que nos faltan años luz para alcanzarlos nisiquiera las desarrolladoras nos toman en cuenta para poner sus alamacenes aqui ... saludos amigos cordobeses, dentro de poco seran una gran gran ciudad a nivel de grandes urbes :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:





arqer said:


> este proyecto dejenme decirles que esta increiiiiiiiiibleeeeeeeeee se parece a la casa d mi vecino





arqer said:


> wazzap bros he vuelto, que te pasa si mi tia pancha la que vende garnachas me conto de unos buenos proyectos pa la ciudad vecina asi que aguas


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ Lefairh

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 3 semanas. Spam - Provocaciones - Ofensas a una ciudad. _ 



Lefairh said:


> Obvio que ya hui de Ranchihuahua, quizas lo de aburrido es algo muy subjetivo, pero todos los otros puntos que expuse son 100% objetivos, verificables y están a la vista de todos, saludos cordiales. :lol:





Lefairh said:


> Para cuándo va a estar lista esta joyita del tercermundismo??





Lefairh said:


> Solamente en Ranchihuahua se nos puede ocurrir esa tontería del graffiti en el canal, que soberana tontería.





Lefairh said:


> Que querías de una ciudad y un estado cuyo nombre significa lugar seco y arenoso?? jajajaja.





Vencedoresdesierto said:


> Excelentes renders CUU, a como se antoja estar trabajando ahí y con esa vista mejor !!!





Lefairh said:


> ^^^^Una finísima vista de cerritos secos?? :bash:





Lefairh said:


> Es muy díficil defender a Chihuahua cuando bien sabemos que es una ciudad tremendamente aburrida, con muy poca cultura, ya ni siquiera vida nocturna tiene por culpa de la violencia, cada vez más fea y mediocree, aunque le echen mucho a Patricio en sus tiempos si se veía prosperidad, ahora puro paso para atrás, para muestra un botón, derrumbar los pocos edificios "altos" del centro, ponerle "vivabus" a su mentado transporte urbano, y otros detallitos más pequeños pero igual de lastimeros como el puente negro sobre el Chuviscar que ya ni lo prenden en las noches (De que sirvio la inversion? y sinceramente se veía bonito), peor aún que el único mall decente de la ciudad ahora tiene un nombre guarrisimo y NUNCA se termino de llenar, y parece que cada vez que va uno hay una tienda menos o cambian un CK por un "Novedades Sujey" o mentadas peores, ni que decir del irrisorio caso del Dairy Queen de Periferico que se convirtió en un "SuGuiso" y ahora en un restaurant chino-japonés.
> 
> Que decir de los terrenos baldíos del centro que llevan ya casi diez años así, es una verdadera verguenza, que dos de los edificios altos en el centro esten abandonados y cayendose a pedazos (literalmente), que cada vez hay más focos de la iluminación de la Catedral fundidos y que no se tomen la molestía de reemplazarlos, y podría seguir... Pobre mi ciudad.


_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ Zeusinho

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 2 semanas. Spam - Desviar el thread de Chihuahua hacia una confrontación para comparar ciudades.
_ 



Zeusinho said:


> Hace poco salió una nota que dice que somos a nivel nacional, junto con Tijuana y Juárez de las ciudades con más rezago en pavimentación. Cualquier ciudad del centro y sur del país nos llevan años luz de ventaja. Que a ritmo actual del proceso de pavimentación, requeriríamos 125 años para estar al nivel de Pachuca, San Luis Potosí, Zacatecas, etc etc etc...
> 
> A mi me impresiona como colonias tan antiguas como la Granjas, Cerro de la Cruz, Barrio de Londres, etc siguen teniendo calles sin pavimentar.





Zeusinho said:


> El problema es que las ciudades de los estados más pobres tienen mejor infraestructura que nosotros. A qué se debe, no sé. Pero si ponen a Chih, Saltillo, Hillo o Mexicali enseguida de cualquier ciudad del sur, centro o bajío, barren con nosotros.





Zeusinho said:


> Pero para que tanta placita chirulera en vez de juntar todas en una plaza decente como en cualquier ciudad normal? Yo con un aeropuertito como el de Tuxtla, Villahermosa o Mérida me conformo, o un tunelcito como el de Coatza o Mérida no quedaría nada mal.





MezquiteHill said:


> Esta le va a encantar a Zeusinho!!





Zeusinho said:


> ^^Gracias amigo!... si hubiera estado aderezado con un perro callejero, un viejito sin brazos pidiendo limosna y un niño cargando unos balde con agua hubiera estado mejor...


jajaja[/QUOTE]

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ Merxik

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 2 semanas. Spam - Desviar el thread de Chihuahua hacia una confrontación para comparar ciudades.
_



Merxik said:


> pues si somos de las mas modernas entonces mexico es una ****** de pais por que esta ciudad es horrible con calles feas, colonias feas, centros comerciales feos y un centro historico que da lastima.





Merxik said:


> De las ciudades de mexico que conosco que son pocas la unica que merece llamarce ciudad moderna es guadalajara, pero aun le falta por que cuentan con problemas como el de transporte, lo malo es que en chihuahua contamos con problemas de todo y yo se que muchos quieren a chihuahua y la quieren ver prospera y como una ciudad ejemplar, pero que cren estamos en mexico y aunque me duela esta ciudad no avanzara asta dentro de unos 30 años.
> 
> eh ido a otras ciudad como tijuana, mexicali, guadalajara, pto vallarta, cd juarez, hermosillo (esa si es ciudad fea fea) y en la mayoria cuentan con un aeropuerto mas grande y bonito que el de chihuahua, una central camionera mas decente y grande.
> seamos honestos a chihuahua le falta mucho para llamarce ciudad moderna, alo mucho la parte del periferico de la juventud es decente.


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ Guzlla

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 1 mes. Provocaciones - Ofensas a otro forista. _ 



Guzlla said:


> Aqui no vengas a politizar nada, el dolor de las personas no va a hacer que tu candidato gane, esto es asunto de todos, hasta tuyo!! No es que un animal maneje el pais, se llama lucha contra los que nos quieren someter, yo no estoy de acuerdo en muchas cosas que se han hecho pero si estoy de acuerdo en acabar y exterminar estos grupos, asi que deja de llamar la atención... Y ya se lo proximo que vas a decir!! "En que momento estoy haciendo política si yo nunca dije nada", con el solo hecho de mencionar a un estupido que hubiera actuado peor con eso ya nos das una pista de que es lo que traes en la cabeza y cual es tu intención, me das verguenza!





Guzlla said:


> A mi no me vas a decir si soy o no apartidista o apolítico, lo único que te digo es no conviertas el tema en un intento absurdo y estupido de decir que estamos mal porque no votamos por alguien, eres un imbécil con todo respeto y ya me tronaste, y lo que da verguenza es que exista gente como tu que por medio del sufrimiento y de la tragedia quieran aprovechar, es como decir "Ya ven, por eso estamos asi, si hubieran votado por ekis, estariamos mejor", no quieras justificar ni defender lo indefendible, la cagaste y aceptalo y si no no opines cosas que no vienen al caso.


_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ volonvino

_SANCIÓN: Definitiva Troll _ 



volonvino said:


> hno:eres un *******!!!!...............perdon a todos los foristas por lo que escribi, y soy merecedor a que eliminen mi cuenta asi lo acato, pero es lu unico que le puedo decir a esta persona:bash:.


_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ baldorom89

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 1 semana. Vaya comentario mas desafortunado para hablar de un hecho tan trágico :no: _ 



baldorom89 said:


> aun cuando *no me extraña que se haya tratado de un casino (digo, no creo que en ese tipo de lugares haya santos y gente decente)*, lo único que puedo decir al respecto es...
> 
> que acto tan lamentable, y qué cobardes quienes lo perpetraron...
> 
> :down::no::badnews::sad2::cripes:


_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ rakun

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 2 semanas. Provocaciones - Prejuicios contra un estado. _ 



rakun said:


> :lol: (risa inmediata en respuesta mi comment anterior) *Que tal!!!... esta es la prueba de que los Sinaloenses asi piensan y hasta parece que los defienden*
> Como si fuero muy bueno lo que hacen... *pero que no les digan que lo que venden no mata y genera un mal a la sociedad y que ademas genera más muerte que la lamentable quema de un casino repleto de gente.
> *
> :cheers: Lets cheer 4 that... Hay que presumirlo junto con los demás ejemplares narcos de Sinaloa que no son taan malos nada más por no matan civiles.. Claro de manera aparentemente directa y también según se vea.
> 
> Pd. La gente no es tonta, nomas se la hacen.


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ snydermex

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 2 semanas. Burlas - Provocaciones. Es lamentable que alguien pueda hacer una broma de un problema tan grave. hno: _ 



snydermex said:


> Se reportan varias muertes en Michoacan, pero no es debido a La Familia, son los suicidios provocados por la no llegada de El Palacio de Hierro en el corto plazo.


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ avimael y gerardo16

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 1 semana. Provocaciones y responder a estas respectivamente. _ 



avimael39182 said:


> Eso de la IE por una parte me alegro, pues he visto muchos provincianos altaneros que creen que ya se estan o se estaban acercando al DF, sobretodo los de Guadalajara, y los de Monterrey en empresas. Pero Para nada.
> 
> Aunque en cuestión del Desarrollo Económico Nacional, si es muy perjudicial que la mayor parte del ingreso nacional, IE, Investigaciones, etc estén en la Ciudad de México, pues esto genera que el resto del país no se desarrolle a la par que la Ciudad.
> 
> El DF es la entidad más rica, con mejor IDH, etc de todo el país. Y al mismo tiempo nuestro Estado de México que es el segundo con mayor PIB, está en el lugar 18 de IDH.
> 
> Yo estoy a favor de que México sea un país cada ves más descentralizado, que cada región sea potencia en diferentes sectores económicos. Así y hasta deja de haber tanta migración hacía la Ciudad de México que desde los años 50´s ha sido un terrible problema en urbanización, falta de empleo, delincuencia, economías informales, pobreza, etc.
> 
> Besos


*Incremento de sanción - 3 días mas al descubrirse en su historial que no es la primera vez que hace esta clase de comentarios.*



avimael39182 said:


> Que pena como se ve la Alameda Central, el Domingo pasé por allí. Que tristeza, después de ser el centro de reunión para la elite de antaño. ahora esta invadido por mucha gente naca, tiran basura donde se les antoja, puestos ambulantes por todos lads, hablan peor que clavillazo, sus gorritas horribles. Ojala se regresen ya a sus estados!!!!!!!!





gerardo16 said:


> Este es el clasico chilango, por el que son tan rechazados en el interior del pais
> 
> "Estamos muy por encima de todos los demas ranchos del pais, pero si en algo podemos ayudarles (limosnearles) con tal de que no se les ocurra quererse venir para aca"





gerardo16 said:


> Bueno viniendo de un acomplejado e inseguro como Daniel, es como un halago


----------



## Hu90

*Danieljacoboal*
Sanción: 10 días 
Motivo: no son maneras de expresarse sobre la gente.



Danieljacoboal said:


> WOW.. Mexico a la vanguardia en elimiacion de Trolls... no es por nada pero que castigo tan desproporcionado.. no me cuadra para nada, independientemente de lo que hayan puesto en twitter,* la gente tambien se paso de pen"·"%% y se creyo absolutamente todo lo* que unos cuates escribian en twitter.. a mi me parece mas un caso de "A donde va Vicente" que de terrorismo..


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_psiiko - Mexican observer

_SANCIÓN: Definitiva - Provocaciones/Historial de actitud conflictiva - Cuenta clon. _

Se intento dialogar con el forista en diversas ocasiones respecto a su actitud, sin embargo tras su regreso únicamente se dedico a seguir peleando con la moderación y foristas que no compartían su forma de pensar.



psiiko said:


> Si no te gusta el teatro melodramático, tu también puedes buscar otro foro menos melodramático.





psiiko said:


> Hace un rato subí unas fotos del Barrio de las luces rojas o Red Light District de Amsterdam, para mostrar que incluso la sexualidad es parte del urbanismo. Pues me he llevado la sorpresa de que el usuario Axxeloc69 (de Puebla) me pidió que quitara las fotos pues le parecían muy fuertes. Para mi eso es una actitud no solo hiperconservadora, sino intolerante, considerando además que cuando reclamé que sí estaban permitidas las fotos religiosas de iglesias y cruces, me dijeron que es porque eran fotos relativas al urbanismo, tal como las fotos que subí y que el poblano me pidió que quite.
> Por la actitud intolerante, interpreto que para este jovenzuelo existen dos tipos de arquitectura: una correcta, conformada por la arquitectura compatible a sus creencias, neutra, católica y sosa, y otra arquitectura incorrecta, conformada por todo aquello que le sorprende.
> En Roma y en específico en el Vaticano, todas las esculturas de cuerpos desnudos de hombre fueron "castradas", es decir, les cortaron el miembro masculino por la orden de algún papa moralino. Esto, desde el punto de vista del arte, ha sido considerado como una de las catástrofes y tragedias hacia el arte más grandes de la historia.
> La solicitud del muchacho poblano de que eliminara las fotos me remite a ese obscurantismo de la historia. Lo que más me sorprende es que la muestra de intolerancia sea en un foro de urbanismo.
> Por las respuestas que dicho forista dio en este subforo, solo conoce unas pocas ciudades de México y no ha viajado al extranjero. No se si dicho usuario tenga el deseo de viajar, y me da curiosidad de que hará cuando esté en ciudades liberales, como Londres, París, Amsterdam o NYC, donde la sexualidad no es tabú y está presente en el urbanismo y la publicidad de cualquier esquina.
> Este triste ejemplo me llevó a pensar en el triste incidente de hace tres semanas en Madrid, donde otro poblano (para variar) fue detenido por sus pretendidos ataques a la comunidad homosexual y a todo lo que consideraba inmoral y antinatural. Creo que es una de las recientes vergüenzas a nivel global que padecemos los mexicanos por individuos ignorantes.
> En el marco de las teorías sobre la globalización ha surgido un nuevo sujeto, el ciudadano cosmopolita, que se relaciona íntimamente con los temas urbanos; el cosmopolita es el sujeto que se adapta fácilmente a los diversos entornos de cualquier parte del mundo. Es el ciudadano del mundo.
> No quiero generalizar pero a partir de estas acciones veo con tristeza que la gente de Puebla se está posicionando en la representación colectiva como el ciudadano anti-cosmopolita, es decir, cerrado, intolerante, inadaptable y dispuesto a imponer su rudimentaria verdad a cualquier precio.
> Yo por mi parte entre más viajo, más me doy cuenta que no hay una única lectura del mundo, que éste es muy diverso, y quiero aprender de ello.





psiiko said:


> Me divierte muchísimo hacer listas.
> 1. A mi algunos moderadores, al censurarme comentarios, me han remitido al reglamento, el cuál leí, e indica claramente que quedan prohibidas las incitaciones al odio en este foro de internet.
> (A thewarriorsdeck) Por ser un foro de internet, se considera lo que la gente escribe en el foro, aquí no importa lo que haga o diga en la calle.
> 3. Manifestar que cualquier cosa o persona, solo por tener cierta característica, deba ser destruida, quemada o lo que sea, es una clara incitación al odio, en cualquier parte del mundo.
> 4. Creo que si es un foro serio, se debe cumplir el reglamento y no de forma discrecional ni maniquea como actualmente ocurre, así que está de más la apreciación de la hipersensibilidad.
> 5. Precisamente he puesto mis comentarios en el tequila Lounge sobre la moderación de Skyscrapercity, y precisamente me respondieron que este es un foro de respetar reglas, que no tiene nada que ver con valores democráticos (cosa con la que no estoy de acuerdo), que este es un foro de primera, de la "élite"; que no sea sensible por que me hayan quitado comentarios que incumplían el reglamento (aunque no las incumplí, lo que si fue una violación a mi libertad de expresión), blablabla. Veo que hay una clara incongruencia entre los discursos de "ciertos personajes", por una parte piden se respete el reglamento cuando algo les disgusta, borrando cosas a criterio, en actitudes moralinas y anticosmopolitas y por la otra, ante pruebas objetivas de violación del reglamento, como les parecen "divertidas", descalifican a los foristas que lo señalan por hipersensibles. Esa me parece una actitud bananera y tercermundista, ¡hay seriedad o no?
> 6. Como seguro que algún "personaje" responderá que si no me gusta la dinámica, no entré al foro, adelanto la respuesta: es un foro público que se autoregula, por lo que tengo todo el derecho de entrar, leer, postear de acuerdo al reglamento y observar las evidentes violaciones al reglamento y a los derechos de las personas.


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ arqer

_SANCIÓN: Definitiva- Reincidir en incitar peleas al instante en que acaba de concluir una sancion por el mismo motivo. _ 



arqer said:


> buen video  se parece mucho a este
> 
> 
> 
> saludos mes amis





arqer said:


> fijate que los de MRP tienen contemplado el asilo mier y pesado tu crees? no me lo conto mi tia Pancha que vende chicharrones en el mercado, ahi en la pag de MRP checalo ellos mismos lo dicen fijate fijate fijate, pero mmm tal vez la gente se oponga, lo bueno que pues el proyecto ahi está  se ve bonito el diseño, claro no se compararia a los almacenes que uds tiene pero algo es algo u.u, y uds como van con su super farmacia Guadalajara amigo? o con su segundo piso de su fashion mall? en hora buena saludos vecinos





arqer said:


> No se porque se opongan, tal vez porque lo quieren construir en Mier y Pesado? edificio historico? te suena? no?...
> 
> http://www.mrp.com.mx/plazas_desarrollo/orizaba/images/orizaba.pdf
> 
> checalo, bonito no? leve, está mejor el de uds T.T por queeeeeeeeeeee? por queeeeeeeeee nos llevan tantos años luz de ventaja


----------



## Hu90

*Danieljacoboal*
Sanción:* Una semana*
Motivo: Comentarios ofensivos hacia un compañero forista



Danieljacoboal said:


> Me impresiona tu terquedad, si fuese otra cualidad seria admirable...Especialmente te recomiendo la ultima parte con los psicologos lutrester.. te va a ayudar en tu vida personal





Danieljacoboal said:


> Recomiendo que demos por muerto el debate, para la gente pensante y de MENTE ABIERTA nos queda claro lo que sucedio, para la gente que prefiere cerrarse en el cerco mental que a sido creado a lo largo de sus vidas y no quieren salir de el es imposible de entender.. La ultima parte del documental explica a travez de varios psicologos el efecto que tienen este tipo de acontecimientos en la mayoria de las personas, no podemos por ende forzarlos a ver la realidad de tajo, aun estan en la etapa de negacion....


----------



## Hu90

*tonotj*
Sanción:* Definitiva*
Motivo: Troll en el subforo de Tijuana.


----------



## Hu90

*RodrigoTIj.*
Sanción: definitiva
Motivo: troll en foros de Puebla y Tijuana


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ Diseñadora_73

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 2 semanas. Ofensas - historial. _ 



Diseñadora_73 said:


> ME VAS A CUESTIONAR LA FORMA DE ESCRIBIR?, A MI SE ME PEGA LA GANA COMO ESCRIBO CHAMACO MALCRIADO.
> 
> LA PREGUNTA ES PORQUE AL VER LA FOTO SE ME VINO A LA MENTE ESA SITUACIÓN TAN TERRIBLE QUE PASÓ MI TIO QUE LLEGÓ CORRIENDO A LA CASA DE MIS PAPÁS QUE ESTABA EN LA COL. SAN RAFAEL (CERCA DE AHÍ)
> LLEGÓ LLORANDO CON ALGUNAS QUEMADURAS EN SU TRAJE RASGADO Y CON POLVO. YO ME IMPRESIONÉ AÚN LO RECUERDO YO TENÍA 5 AÑOS APROX.
> 
> DISCULPA TE MANDO SALUDOS


----------



## Hu90

*Culichi4040*
Sanción: 1 mes
Motivo: Simplemente dejaré el comentario.
No hay justificación para dirigirse de esa forma hacia un compañero forista, sobre todo cuando piensa diferente.



Culichi4040 said:


> Fijate lo que te llevas diciendo, que debato como niño, que ya perdi el debate (cuando no ha terminado) que mis argumentos no se que, que me contradigo, que los argumentos de uno son mejores que los mios (pero nunca dices porque, *muestra de que solo participas a lo pendejo*) etc etc pero cuandodo te pregunto directamente:
> 
> Que valor superior al bienestar de cientos de personas tal ves miles de personas hay que preteger en la fiesta brava?
> 
> No me puedes contestar y solo contestas con este tipo de respuestas que dices muchas cosas menos una defensa de tu posicion.
> 
> *Te voy a meter una chinga, *voy a traer todos tus posts y los vamos a comparar con los mios uno por uno, eso sera a partir de mañana.
> 
> Estas frito señor desde antes de meterte a debatir este tema.


----------



## Hu90

*GeneO*
Sanción: *Definitiva*
Motivo: Crear spam, ofender, hablar de futbol, etc.




GeneO said:


> Vayanse todos a la meritititita c&&&gada! bola de rameras





GeneO said:


> a la chi**gada, a la cagada ni yo, ni que que





GeneO said:


> como dicen en los estadios.. PUTOOOOS !!!


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ ArturoVilla y CHILANGALIOSA

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 2 semanas. Insistir en hacer spam ignorando advertencias previas. _ 




ArturoVilla said:


> Bueno, antes que nada perdon por decir estupidos, pero es que me frustra que no queda claro el punto, lo dire una ultima vez. Los ambulantes NO son la gente pobre, la gente pobre, son los que les compran (en su mayoria) esto si queda claro?.
> La gente pobre por lo general no tiene una buena educion y no les interesa que una pechuga de pollo cueste 60 pesos, por que eso cuesta, no 30 , ademas de que trabajan por lo genaral mas de 14 horas diarias incluidas las de tranporte. Cuando llegan de TRABAJAR, por que ellos si trabajan estan fatigados extenuados y se les antoja unos tres tacos de 18 pesos no una pechuga hervida, ahora que si la quieren preparada, pues ya exedieron todo su sueldo diario y por mucho "SI ENTIENDEN". Y esto es solo un motivo de cientos para que los necesiten, la problematica del ambulantaje de comida tiene muchos motivos MUCHOS por los cuales no desapareseran
> Y decirles a los ambulantes que mejoren sus carritos, suena bien, pero no lo haran tambien por muchas razones, en primera por que aun que si tienen dinero no les conviene mejorarlos y tambien aqui hay muchas razones: envidia entre sus compañeros y posibles daños a su negocio, su clientela ensucia su negocio, asi que en 3 meses ya desaparecio su inversion
> Asi que para que esto desaparesca hay que mejorar la actitud misma de mexicano y el nivel de vida del mexicano. 47% de 110 millones es pobre o extremadamente pobre y el 40% no aunque gana mas solo puede subsistir comprando al ambulantaje ya sea comida o pirateria, a ellos no les importa que dentro de 25 años les de un ataque al miocardio, o que al comprar pirateria apoyan a la delincuancia, solo les importa estirar su miserable sueldo y pasar un buen rato ( que no tienen muchos)y hay un 10% que si quieren, darce un lujito como viajar, les convien ahorarce unos pesos y si no, solo a los parques acuaticos saldrian
> Y estas solo son unas poquitas razones inamovibles en unos 300 años(cifra exagerada pero pocible) para solucionar un problema de muchos en este pais (todos los paises tienen problemas, dejen de soñar con ser lo que no son), nuestra cultura esta llena de problemas pero tambien es muy bella y unica, los europeos no son dioses, que sus ciudades sean mas limpias (en algunas areas) no las hace mejores.
> YA NO ME RESPONDAN AQUI, ESTE LUGAR NO ESTA DISEÑADO PARA ESTO, YO NO SE COMO O EN DONDE SE PUEDA DISCUTIR ESTO MAS A FONDO, PERO SI EN SERIO QUIEREN DIGANME COMO, PERO FUERA DE ESTE FORO OK.
> Yo les respondo aqui por que no me gusta que las personas crean que son superiores o mejores a otras, por como viven o por lo que hacen. El ser humano es el animal mas maligno y estupido sin importar su clase social ( criticar a otros por que ensucian la calle y decir que valen menos que ustedes, con comentarios denigrantes solo demuestra mi punto)





ArturoVilla said:


> Y repito, no es que yo solo diga "pobrecitos" los ambulantes y las personas que les compran no merecen ningun castigo por ensuciar. Pero nosotros no somos nadie para criticarlos, denigrarlos, despreciarlos o querer meterlos en getos y matarlos. Es cierto que nos afectan las calles sucias, pero afectan mas otras cosas que nosotros mismos hacemos, cualquiera que tenga un coche que tenga productos que para su elaboracion se utilicen quimicos, ensucia mas que un millon de chicles en la calle. Podemos decir que estan ensuciando y que no nos gusta, pero las cosas que escribieron no solo decian eso , decian me dan asco los odio, la cuidad es mia no de ellos, aunque ellos sean mas inclisive pusieron como castigarlos, tal vez en broma pero aun asi. Castiguense primero ustedes, no ensucien, apagen sus coches no utilicen ningun producto que para su elaboracion como en su uso contaminan. Yo no puedo, por eso no critico a los que ensucian e intento pensar mis motivos y los de ellos para ser sucio (ambos somos unos puercos) claro que yo no veo la mugre que genero pero ahi esta. No tengo el valor moral para criticar a alguien que ensucia la calle.
> En donde vivo hay un tianguis que ensucia, los vecinos se reunieron decidieron pagar a camines de basura que recogieran hasta la colilla y cada dos meses limpian la calle ellos mismos, ahora hasta algunos tianguistas limpean bien su lugar, no son muchos pero para mi es un avance. Ustedes que hacen aparte de quejarse y sentirse mejores que ellos? lo que me molesta es su ACTITUD pasivo-agresiva sin ni siquiera estudiar el problema, las personas mas inteligentes no denigran a nadie





CHILANGALIOSA said:


> para el caso, las diferencias entre 1er y 3er mundo consisten en que en el primero existe un exceso de orden, una hiper organización que puede llegar a ser castrante, mientras que en el 3ero exicte el caos y la desorganización absoluta, desorganización de una fuerza productiva inmensa, en el caso de méxico.
> 
> yo preferiría que se llegara auna solución internedia, pues al final de cuentas, el problema del ambulantaje no solo es de ellos, sino de quienes les compran o de quienes pasamos por la calle, sería egoista suponer que es un problema exclusivo de ellos.
> 
> mientras no se cambie de modelo económico nacional, creo que lo mejor es que el gobierno local, el federal y los intereses privados (e.g. fundación del centro histórico de slim) aporten recursos para generar plazas comerciales para ambulantes PERO DISEÑADAS POR EXCELENTES ARUQITECTOS PARA QUE SEAN 10000% FUNCIONALES Y COMERCIALES, pero si las siguen diseñando los arquitectos e ingenieros genéricos municipales pues seguirán siendo un fracaso. estos locales tendrían que ser pagados con créditos de entre 10 y 25 años !
> 
> finalmente tener un local en una plaza sería un sueño para cualquier ambulante.





CHILANGALIOSA said:


> perdo n por alargar esta plática-discución.
> 
> solo para decirte querido corman que las cosas en la calle NO SON MAS BARTATAS, los puestecitos de dulces te venden el litro de agua embotellada hasta en 12-14 pesos, mientras que legalmente, en una tienda establecida (que paga renta e impuestos) te la venden en el PRECIO REAL como en 8 pesos !!!, osea que los ambulantes inflan sus precios en mas del 60%, y repito, sin pagar impuestos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> otro ejemplo mencionado es el de los microtacos, que cuestan lo mismo que una comida corrida con agua, postre, etc en un local !!
> 
> alguna vez tambien vi a las indigenas de la plaza del metro pinosuarez comprando con los ambulantes jugos de naranja en 25 pesos !!! cuando ese es el mismo precio del mismo jugo en un vips!! con meita, musiquita, un trato amable, comida higiénica y servicios sanitarios !!!!!
> 
> AMEN A TODO EL INMENSO DAÑO QUE LOS AMBULANTES HACEN A LA CADENA INDUSTRIAL-PRODUCTIVA NACIONAL, vendiendo miles de toneladas de productos basura fabricados en china, haciendo desplomar a la industria mexicana entera.
> 
> el ambulantaje es mantenido por la ignorancioa de los consumidores


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ CROS2, rafa7507 y rafa7507.

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 2 semanas. Insultos y provocaciones. _ 



CROS2 said:


> de verdad que este muchacho rafa ya no se mide para escribir tonterias y muestra que es un autentico desinformado:bash:





rafa7507 said:


> ues al menos he tenido la suerte de viajar por muchos lugares del pais y conozco mi estado de Panuco a las Choapas, incluso fuera del pais, tengo contactos con gente que sabe de las cosas que hablo y claro que me informo, no solo saco mi nariz al puente de Alvarado y digo ooohh las lenguas dicen que en mi pueblo pondran una hipermegaplaza porque eso dice el Cura o dice mi presidenta que quiere captar votos... jaja que bueno que llegue Pemex, que bueno que la Morrison este invirtiendo, pero al menos no sueño, yo hablo de lo que en realidad tenemos y que porque conozco se que puede haber por el potencial, San Andres y Acayucan sin ser ciudades de grandes empresas han sabido tener vision, saben que no solo de la pesca o de un milagro que dios les dio a Alvarado se acordaron de su pueblo, pero es comun en los pueblitos que existan gentes que sean necios y defiendan necedades, es comun de la raza mexicana ilusionarnos, por cierto Cros2 tu eres ingeniero? filantropo? o algo asi para decir que escribo tonterias? no lo creo alla aparte de ser famosos por sus leperadas no son nada... hno:hno:hno:hno:
> 
> PERDON POR INVADIR ESTE FORO PARA ACALLAR NECEDADES PERO HAY QUE ILUSTRAR AL IGNORANTE





CROS2 said:


> Pues la verdad que no parece pues hablas muchas idioteces, de eso no tengo la menor duda, solo te falta morir porque engañado ya vives, he llegado a pensar que el apasionado eres tu, tanto asi que no te deja ver la realidad pues ya te eccediste al decir eso de alvarado y tierra blancalol: lo unico que muestras es una gran ignorancia de estos 2 lugares, de verdad que me sorprende ver como el internet apendeja a muchos:lol:





rafa7507 said:


> En realidad asi es, por eso mejor no seguirte la discusion, sino me bajo al mismo nivel de pendejes que tu, mi nivel cultural no me deja ya discutir con gente que no sale de sus 2 kms de pueblo, prefiero seguir buscando respuestas verdaderas que necedades falsas, ahora defiendes Tierra Blanca, ciudad que conozco perfectamente y que al igual que Alvarado es un pueblo grande, Tierra Blanca lleno de una problematica social de migracion, hay servicios pero no es la maravilla, y hay algo mas, el internet no apendeja, apendeja la gente como tu que se rodea de noticias pendejas y se vuelve un pendejo mayor, ni modo como la vez anterior, mejor regreso a discutir de tu pueblo cuando valga la pena, ahora mejor no contagiarme de tu poco intelecto y vista corta. PD ya se que estudiaste... albañil...!! por eso has de saber de todo lo que se construye alla





rafa7507 said:


> Ustedes han de ser marido y mujer... me imagino que tu funges como la mujer jaja, perdoname que no viera que tu tienes esa zona naval (que en realidad es mas del puerto que de ustedes) y que recogen todas las limosnas del puerto de Veracruz... me mataste jaja... perdoname y me saludas a tu marido jaja





CROS2 said:


> mira indio mejor por respeto a la gente de acayucan no te contesto, me vere en la necesidad de que si sigues de ardido publicare los mensajes privados que algunos foristas me han puesto de ti, bye indigena





GENEROSO_ALV said:


> LA VERDAD QUE CROS TIENE MUCHA RAZON:lol:ESTE TIPO ES MUY IGNORANTE Y DESINFOMADO:lol:YA ME DI CUENTA, ALVARADO TAMBIEN TIENE ALGO DE TODO ESO, SOLO TE MATO EL GALLO CON LA 3RA ZONA NAVAL MILITAR, Y LLAMAS A OTROS APASIONADO?HASTA CIEGO ESTA, INDIO!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Sainz001

*usamex*
*Sanción:* 2 semanas
*Motivo:* Comentarios claramente con intensión de agredir



usamex said:


> TORRE MEDIOCRE. guadalajara necesita REAL TOWERs





usamex said:


> un skyline muy chafa..acapulco tiene un skyline mas vistoso que esta26&^%#


----------



## Sainz001

*franki_world*
*Sanción:* 3 semanas
*Motivo:* Actitudes agresivas y ofensivas... fueron muchos los reportes.



franki_world said:


> que bueno pero la verdad es que yo no soy un traumado con mi ortografía no están mala y en esa nota donde me corregiste lo solo hice mal son 3 cosas una poner nombre de ciudades con minúscula ya que llevan mayúscula por ser nombres propios otra no apretar bien la barra espaciadora y que se me fueran las palabras juntas y la otra escribir ase en lugar de hace y a que comentarios fuera de lugar te refieres dime y como puedes asegurar que tengo poca dignidad si ni siquiera me conoses y si vhsa no te gusta ami no me importa yo amo ami ciudad la amo por como es ella su gente que es bonita como ciertos campechanos horribles y según tu muy tapatío que haces sintiéndote muy campechano los mal visto en todos lados as de ver sido la burla de los tapatíos jajaja
> la verdad nadie te paso el mapa por que en merida odian al os campechanos todo México lo sabe es mas en tabasco los odiamos también y creo que en todos lados por que unas amistades campechanas mías que estuvieron en mty viviendo y estudiando en el tec de pend... no los bajaban eso es en todo México
> y otra cosa ese comentario no fue dirigido a ti la verdad no mereces que ni te conteste ya que veo que siempre te la traes con 2 o 3 foristas por estos rumbos
> saludo bye te pido no te vuelvas a meter conmigo


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ Leon Stinson y Benz65

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 1 semana. Política. _ 




Leon Stinson said:


> Excelentes noticias estimados foristas:
> 
> A partir de julio de 2012, Reforma será totalmente peatonal.
> 
> El izquierdista Andrés Manuel López Obrador, nos tiene asegurado cerrar la importante avenida para siempre, pues en 2012 perderá nuevamente las elecciones y plantará a miles de personas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Broma)





Benz65 said:


> El enfermo mental es Fecal que llego a los pinos gracias a un fraude mayúsculo. Deberias de ver _Fraude México 2006_ http://bit.ly/hVwsM3 cuando menos para que tengas otro punto de vista y no solo el de Telerisa.





Benz65 said:


> ^^Demasiada sensibilidad la tuya, ni que Fecal fuera tu novio. Yo no saque el tema de hace 6 años, fue el de las bromas. Ya me canse de discutir contigo, aparte de que este no es el foro para hacerlo, pero tampoco voy a callarme cuando hacen bromitas de ese tipo.





Leon Stinson said:


> Yo tampoco lo saque, digo yo fui el de la broma pero en ningún momento saqué algo de hace 6 años, si una broma de algo que no existe, para ti es revivir el pasado y sacar lo que piensas de Calderón, eso ya es muy tu problema pero no vengas a inventar cosas que jamás dije.
> 
> 
> 
> Perdona, pero que sea de broma, no significa que sea infame.
> 
> Tienes razón por otra parte, no vuelvo a hacer bromas, puede que la sociedad el día de mañana se alarme y se cree un caos total por culpa de mi comentario tan soez. Me disculpo ante todos por mi gran influencia en los medios sociales y que un comentario mío puede movilizar a millones de personas.
> 
> Nuevamente disculpas a todos los foristas y seguidores.





Benz65 said:


> ^^No puedes negar que hablar de un posible plantón en reforma en 2012, por más broma que sea, es hacer alusión y mofa al conflicto electoral 2006. Se necesita estar bastante tonto para no saber a lo que aludes y francamente tu simulación nada mas te ridiculiza.





Benz65 said:


> ^^Te repito, Fecal y Telerisa no son tus novios, no necesitas sentirte insultado cuando uso esos términos. Y mi punto de vista parte de el fraude del 2006 y es independiente de lo piense de AMLO. Dicho de otra forma, si a Fecal le hubieran hecho el fraude mi punto de vista seria el mismo. Y sí, hay gente como yo, que se ofende que hagan mofa de un tema tan serio como un fraude, pero independientemente de eso, este no es el foro para hacerlo. No defiendas una “broma” que a todas luces esta fuera de lugar. :nuts:


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ Abbaner Oz

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 2 semanas. Ofensas - Historial. No es necesario ofender a otros para externar su opinión. _ 



Abbaner Oz said:


> Tan bien choriiiiiiiiiiiizoooos todos jajaja no mamen, pura mamada escriben, no se la mamen, no hay teorias de 1+1=11 eso neta que? estan bien weyes, con todo respeto...consiganse una morra, y morrensela!





Abbaner Oz said:


> perdon, *que jodido conformista eres*, no es necesario ser urbanista para poder ver que la calidad y funcionalidad de esos biciestacionamientos es mala, yo soy arquitecto y diseñador industrial, y creeme no estoy pidiendo biciestacionamientos de oro, cuesta un poco mas poner unos mas esteticos, esos a base de tubular de 2".
> 
> *En fin hay gente que piensa que como el metro es para gente mas pobre deberia estar todo chando y feo, pero por eso talvez tenemos el pais que tenemos.7*
> 
> Solo digo que pudieron haber hecho un concurso con la UNAM, UAM para el diseño de un biciestacionamiento tipo para toda la red del metro, y buscar que una cooperativa o algo social que mantenga un costo bajo, sea la encargada junto con los estudiantes o diseñadores de fabricar ese mobiliario! tampoco estoy diciendo que compren todo a NEKO o a Ariel Rojo hay otras alternativas...





Abbaner Oz said:


> Que esperan para terminar la terminal 2 del AICM neta pinche pais ******, porque no puede quedar las cosas nunca bien, todo con las pinches patas, a ver porque no han ni intentado terminar la terminal 2 , urgeee! es la jeta del pais para bien o para mal! ya de la terminal 1 ni hablamos aun remozada luce sooo 1980s!


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA: juanchocordobes_ 

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 2 semanas. Ofensas reiteradas - Provocaciones a otra ciudad. _ 



juanchocordobes said:


> JAJAJA AMIGOS SIN DUDA ALGUNA CUANDO LOS perros sarnosos  (ch=ayot$eez) HABLAN ES PORQUE VAMOS AVANZANDO





juanchocordobes said:


> SE QUEDAN como los chinitos milando   pobrecitossss pi pi pi





juanchocordobes said:


> JAJA SI VEO ALGO NUEVO LO TOMARE Y LO SUBIRE JAJA LO PROMETO TARDE PERO SEGUROOO JAJAJA NO ME QUIERO IR AL INFIERNO (O&55B&A)





juanchocordobes said:


> JAJA SABES QUE ME VALE AMIGOO CREO QUE YA TE LO HE DICHO MUCHAS VECES Y CUANDO SE METAN CONMIGOO SOLO ME DEFENDERE ES LÓGICO NO.:nuts::nuts::nuts: Y PONGO TODO ESTO PORQUE SE QUE ENTRAN AVER LAS PUBLICACIONES JAJA





juanchocordobes said:


> jaja gracias amigoo solo que yo soy muy necioo jaja y esos comentarios de mis amigos de marci que no me hacen naditaa jajajaja aichh es que yo soy muy tempramental y muy vale madr.*?sta si me banean no hay pex pero yo no dejare de hablar jajaja


Expulsión definitiva: cuenta clon.



DaiTengu said:


> cordobesin seems to have multiple personalities using  juanchocordobes and  cordobesin sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!




_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ BrownEyes

_SANCIÓN:Temporal - 5 dias. Ofensas a otra ciudad. _ 



BrownEyes said:


> *
> Hey Jaac tienes razon, todita la razon, no estaria nada mal  haber si mmm buena noche.
> pd: que comentarios tan ofensivos Arturo y Rover. ni que tu pueblo Cordoba fuera la gran metropoli.
> como que estan volando muy alto aguas que los golpes son duros.
> Los problemas que tengan con los foristas de Orizaba, resuelvanlos por MP
> pero no se hagan publico algo que es personal, adios mis lavanderas predilectas*


----------



## Sainz001

*garppp, marcoman, regio.boy., Ledian*
*Sanción:* 1 semana
*Motivo:* Comentarios agresivos y groseros



garppp said:


> 1ro... Este no es el thread de Saqqara.
> 
> 2do... Son cerca de 40 niveles los que ostentarán las torres Saqqara. NO 32.
> 
> 3ro... No nos estas diciendo algo que no sepamos ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esta respuesta va dirigida así para evitar que en algún futuro en alguna otra pagina (SCP) se den datos equívocos de alturas y/o niveles.





garppp said:


> No sé como tiene el descaro aun de postear en este subforo. VERGÜENZA le deberia de dar.
> 
> Ya si de plano no nos quiere actualizar ningún dato pues que nos lo diga ya para evitar esa "pagina".





marcoman said:


> Ya viste la web oficial? ya leeiste que tendrà 38 niveles de departamentos? Mas el loby etc etc.
> 
> http://www.saqqara.mx/arquitectura.html
> 
> *Que mas cosa oficial quieres? No se entiende tu necedades, se entenderian de un puberto, pero de una persona cercana a los 50 años es increible. Buenas noches.*





regio.boy. said:


> y que si lo publico obrasweb?
> No sabes contar o que?





Ledian said:


> El tipo cree que descubrió el hilo negro... :lol:


----------



## Mitlax

^^Todo esto lo avale conjuntamente con Sainz para que no quede mal interpretado.

Saludos.


----------



## Hook89

Cuentas sancionadas: CHILANGALIOSA y hymex

Motivo: No respetar la suspensión de una semana para participar en el thread monumento del bicentenario por la generación de spam y peleas.

Sanción: 3 dias

Nota: Se deja asentada la gran cantidad de avisos previos a la decisión de imponer la supensión, situación que ha derivado en la necesidad de imponer medidas mas fuertes para controlar un thread problematico.


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: Costri

Motivo: Spam - provocaciones constantes en el subforo de Tijuana

Sanción: 2 semanas


----------



## Sainz001

*AltiusCitiusFortius*
*Sanción:* 3 meses
*Motivo:* Comentarios altamente ofensivos y xenófobos 



AltiusCitiusFortius said:


> *Judio Asqueroso*, ojala alguien lo secuestre y lo torture, le mutile las manos,los pies, y la lengua, pero que lo deje vivo, para que se acuerde toda su vida.
> 
> Lo siento, no puedo ser parcial, cuando vivia en mexico, la empresa para la que trabajaba cubria el area polanco,lomas, herradura,teca, y si bien nunca pase un rato desagradable, me toco ver algunas linduras de estos judaicos.


----------



## JoseRP

_*Cuenta Sancionada*:_ *rafa7507, elmismorafa, raf7507*

_*SANCIÓN*_: *Definitiva* - Provocaciones/Historial de actitud conflictiva - Cuentas clon. 

_*Notificado por el Server Guru: rafa7507 seems to have multiple personalities using raf7507 and elmismorafa and rafa7507 sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!*_

_*Cuenta Sancionada*:_ *GENEROSO_ALV, CROS2*

_*SANCIÓN*_: *Definitiva* -Historial - Cuentas clon. 

_*Notificado por el Server Guru: GENEROSO_ALV seems to have multiple personalities using CROS2 and GENEROSO_ALV sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!*_


_*Cuenta Sancionada*:_ *CAMARON-PELAO, CAMARON_PELAO*

_*SANCIÓN*_: *Definitiva* -Cuenta clon de las anteriores

_*Notificado por el Server Guru: CAMARON-PELAO seems to have multiple personalities using CROS2 and CAMARON_PELAO and CAMARON-PELAO sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!*_

Agrego mas evidencia de este Baneo del cual seguimos recibiendo quejas.




DaiTengu said:


> GENEROSO-ALV seems to have multiple personalities using  CROS2 and  CAMARON-PELAO and  GENEROSO-ALV sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## JoseRP

_*Cuentas Sancionadas*:_ *TheEconomist72, NatGio,*

_*SANCIÓN*_: *7 dìas* -

_*Motivo:*_ llevar el debate a riñas personales en el thread de elecciones 2012.


----------



## Mitlax

Usuario Sancionado: *panza green y CURTIDORLEON*

Sanción: *DEFINITIVA*

Motivo:*3ra. y 4ta. Cuenta Baneada por mala actitud (El mismo lo acepta y NO ES PERSONAL EL MOTIVO DE BANEO COMO LO MENCIONA es simplemente infringir el reglamento)*

Evidencia:



panza green said:


> Mitlax said:
> 
> 
> 
> Que tal.-
> 
> Me puedes decir cuales son las otras cuentas para eliminarlas o tambien baneo esta y te reportare para que con tu Mac adress no vuelvas a ingresar aquí.
> 
> 
> 
> panza green said:
> 
> 
> 
> tranquilo... conmigo ya van 3 cuentas nuevas que creo por que me expulsan del foro... tu sabes compañeros foristas que se creen dueños de skyscrapercity...:banana:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Querido compañero Mitlax.
> 
> Permitame informarle que esta cuenta es la 3a que hago mencion. *Las otras 2 estan canceladas por mala actitud,* es decir, las cancelaron y no estan en funcionamiento actualmente. *No tengo 3 en mi poder, solo una*.
> 
> A si mismo te informo que esto yo ya lo veo personal, por lo tanto si no me levantas mi cuenta en el dia señalado 26/01/2012, creo otra cuenta y te reportare...
> 
> Saludos
Click to expand...




DaiTengu said:


> CURTIDORLEON seems to have multiple personalities using  panza green and  CURTIDORLEON sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA: delirious&zen_ 

_SANCIÓN: Definitiva - Spam, desviar temas constantemente, incitar a peleas - Un largo historial conflictivo. _


----------



## JoseRP

_*Cuenta Sancionada*:_ *Morales M,*

_*SANCIÓN*_: *1 mes* -

_*Motivo:*_ Insultos a foristas y actitud conflictiva.


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ MexicanBoy

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 3 semanas. Comentarios ofensivos/provocaciones - Spam constante. _ 



MexicanBoy said:


> Esos estúpidos de Xoco detuvieron el avance, pero eso si, quieren un país limpio, ordenado, etc, pero frenan el desarrollo del país, bola de sdfjlkadsjfsld, siempre tiene que pasar eso, hace 4 años pasó con la Torre Bicentenario y la tonta de Gabriela Cuevas, bien estuvo chingue y chingue con la Torre Bicentenario, y los tontos de la Miguel Hidalgo ahí protestando por unos cuantos árboles, además valía la pena, iban a ser 300 metros e inversión privada, que más se puede pedir, aaaaa, pero eso si por qué no protestaste Gabriela contra la Estela de Luz? Por que no te conviene! Ahora sólo harán una torrecita como de 130 metros. -.-





MexicanBoy said:


> Pondré unas de la Estela de Luz jeje
> 
> Para que se enojen D:





MexicanBoy said:


> Estupidos vecinos de Xoco, como me cagan, por qué no quieren desarrollo esos pendejos, pinches ignorantes de mierda, estúpidos tercermundistas. hno:


_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_
condedeselvanevada

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - dias. Comentarios ofensivos/provocaciones _ 



condedeselvanevada said:


> ¿Esta imagen les complace? ¿Es digna de formar parte de este glorioso y seriesísimo thread? ¿Creen que algún día el mapa del valle de México pintado a la acuarela por Francisco Lagarto en 1638 pueda encumbrarse a la Historia de los testimonios culturales del pasado mexicano? Dejense de cojudeces y de hacer juicios sumarios sobre el Porfiriato, no hay que creerse la última chupada del mango, señoritos.





condedeselvanevada said:


> Ay muchachos, para historiadores les falta mucho, pero mucho. Váyanse a fuentes originales, de archivo, luego aprendan a interpretarlas, y luego aprendan a mirar desde dónde las están interpretando. Entonces hablamos. ¿Vale?





condedeselvanevada said:


> ¿Por qué no se leen mejor a Michel Foucault y dejan de escribir tonterías sobre el porfiriato? Tanto que chillan por sus "threads insignia de la ciudad de México" y no veo al moderador poniendo orden en esta estúpida discusión de pseudohistoriadores con ínfulas de moralistas.



_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_
Di Ci

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 4 dias. Ofensas. _ 



Di Ci said:


> *no mamenases*... solo como dato http://www.cronica.com.mx/nota.php?id_nota=638779 y me pongo a pensar como trabajador y no como empresario, no es preferible estar donde pagan mas?, si realmente fuera así, habría mas derrama de dinero, y por lo tanto mas demanda de productos... entre los muchos problemas de Zacatecas, esta el trasporte, la *fama de insegura,(gracias agascaliendres)*, migración, marginación, corrupción, falta de obra publica, y un largo etc,


----------



## Hu90

*Pipiolo8*
Sanción: 10 días
Crear spam y trollear en el foro poblano.


----------



## Mitlax

Forista: *TorontoCancun30*

Sanción:* Definitiva*

Motivo: *Clon de CancunToronto*



DaiTengu said:


> TorontoCancun30 seems to have multiple personalities using  CancunToronto and  TorontoCancun30 sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## Mitlax

Forista: *Guillermo93*

Sancion: *3 Semanas*

Motivo:*Agresividad e insulto a muchos foristas, ya había sido advertido.*




> Post: SAN PEDRO | Valle Oriente | Centro Médico Zambrano Hellion
> Forum: Monterrey
> Assigned Moderators: Mitlax, Sainz001, Regioman, hu90, hook89, JoseRP
> 
> Posted by: Guillermo93
> Original Content:
> Cita:
> Cita:





marcoman said:


> Empezado por marcoman
> jeje si, es que como veo que varios foristas te dan el credito, pues pense que fuiste tu y el solo puso su nombre y las publico.
> Lo que pasa, marco, es que todos esos foristas son una bola de inmaduros que me odian porque no me gusta quitar las fotos cuando pongo una quote. (super estupidos, no crees?) Incluso me dicen que soy una basura y que no valgo nada y no soy nadie.





Guillermo93 said:


> Y como puedo callarlos? Con hechos, no cualquiera tiene acceso a las zonas donde tome mis fotos. Pero equis, si se creen superiores negando el hecho deque esas son mis fotos, pues me vale... Yo quería aportar un poquito al foro dado a los privilegios con los que cuento, no necesito gente que me diga si son mis fotos o no, y si creen que no pues yo tengo las tomas ineditas y tengo muchas mas fotos de hecho. Pero bueno, gente como ellos que se creen lo mas mas del mundo por ninguna razon en lo absoluto, pues no tienen cabida en mi vida... Finalmente:
> 
> HATERS GONNA HATE.


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ 3SA

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 1 semana. Lenguaje inadecuado - spam _ 



3SA said:


> AMIGO MANIZ
> 
> DESDE CUANDO ES ESA NOTA?? 13 DE MAYO 2011!
> AQI EN MEXICO LA AVIACION ES PENDEJA!! NUNCA VA A HABER UN VIAJE ASI!





3SA said:


> Cuando habra un nuevo presidente de la SCT?
> No tienen infos de la aerolinea super prometida por el estupido PRDista Ebrard, KUWAIT AIRLINES?





3SA said:


> no que iba a venir LUFTHANSA, Y NO SE CUANTOAS AEROLINEAS EUROPEAS???
> PINCHE AVIACION MEXIANA QUE NO SABE COMO CRESER!!!!!
> saludos desde Suiza que aqi si existe una aviacion buena!!


----------



## Sainz001

*ChristianHop182*
*Sanción:* 3 semanas
*Motivo:* Lenguaje Inapropiado, agresividad y comentarios ofensivos.



ChristianHop182 said:


> y quien VRGAS eres tu para decirme que hacer y que dejar de hacer? si te quedo el saco, pontelo y no soy ni homofobico ni homofobo, **** off.
> 
> y tendre cuidado, porcierto no te preocupes, vivo en canada





ChristianHop182 said:


> no quiero ofender (aun que hay algunas que se pueden sentir ofendidas) *pero el 80% de los gay en mexico es puro corriente, naco, cochino, apestoso, sin estudios, etc etc etc.*
> 
> si veo aun gay que sea una persona de VALORES, vale vrg si habla como mujer o si se viste como mujer, mientras tenga VALORES, se le respeta.
> 
> pero aun gay que no tenga VALORES, lo mandamos ala vrg, IGUALMENTE aun heterosexual que no tenga VALORES lo mandos a chngar asu madre tambien.
> 
> en conclucion, gays corrientes, a chngar asu madre, heteros corrientes a chngar asu madre, gays con valores se les trata igual que un hetero con valores.
> 
> eso si, debo aceptar que la mayoria de gays en este foro merecen respeto, asi como la mayoria de heteros en este foro lo merece, por que la gente en este foro en general es gente que le gusta estar informada, vale la pena.
> 
> pero si castra que se diga una REALIDAD y que se sienten ofendidos cuando probablemente aun cuando sean gays, nisiquiera entren en esa realidad y salgan a defenderse de un ataque que nunca se dirigio a ellos.
> 
> en fin, espero HABERME explicado.
> 
> amigoendf, me da risa las indirectas que mandas ala moderacion, mandale un MP aun moderador y listo hombre, te ves muy ardido con esos comentarios jajaj, de todas formas no comento mucho en este foro, lo leo a diario y este tema me llamo la atencion, no por la noticia, sino por la ignorancia de varios.




*-:UberMann:-*
*Sanción:* 3 semanas
*Motivo:* Intolerancia y comentarios difamatorios.



-:UberMann:- said:


> No quiero sonar intolerante, pero en México este tipo de crímenes tienen como origen a los cristianos y sus ramas. Deberíamos tener una campaña para descristianizar el país, así como desnazificaron Alemania por ejemplo.



Una situación más como esta, es es banneo automático, para ambos


*NatGio*
*Sanción:* 1 mes
*Motivo:* Reincidencia en "calentar" los temas y desviar el debate a riñas personales.


----------



## Hu90

*LeonGuizar & Jerrios*
*Sanción: 6 días*
*Motivo: *Se les advirtió previamente sobre el colocar imágenes relacionadas con la religión en el thread de "fotografías curiosas" y volvieron a hacerlo.

Recuerden que los mensajes editados pueden ser vistos por lo moderadores.


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ usamex

_SANCIÓN: Definitiva - Usuario muy problemático. _ 



usamex said:


> Te expresas como un bill marica,hay si yo voy a Houston y es que pend.ejo la gente que realmente hace sus compras en tiendas exclusivas no andan pregonandolo,y tu
> inche punal d seguro t compras un par d calzones pa tus mayates y tienes que ahorrar todo lo que sacas taloneando
> 
> 
> Pues, digo, no quiero sonar grosero, pero yo si voy mucho a Houston, a comprar en la Galleria, pero tambien me gusta mucho ir al DF, a Antara y Masaryk, me gusta ver como el progreso del DF tambien es muy grande, no todos los malls en estados unidos son puro high end, y aquí hay varios (antara) que dan mucho de que hablar. Y si, digo, perdón mi off-topic. Solo quería establecer que pienso que pues dado a que es una buena zona la de Interlomas no estaría mal tirarle un poquito mas a lo grande. Creo que tenemos potencial, mas si reconozco que es mas facíl ir a estados unidos.





usamex said:


> Hablan puras pen,dejadas deberian ser Mas objetivos y concretos e inteligentes y no sentirse la nina rica y caprichosa que le vale madr,e todo y solo pide por pedir, yo quiero Esto, yo quiero aquello, toda compania hace un estudio del poder adquisitivo de la region antes de abrir una sucursal en cualquier ciudad, no nomas abren tiendas a lo pen$#@%jo..y ustedes dicen ser los que saben. Jajajaja, giveme a break. Y si tanto dinero tienes comprate tu avion y largate a new York o Paris jajaja





usamex said:


> La hija de la gaviota,nina Rica caprichosa, oh espera no seras el homosexual,d Juan jose origel?





usamex said:


> HAY SI...ES PATETICO... SUPER PATETICO, y super triste,,,osea...vivimos en un pais libre.. donde podemos ser y decir lo que sentimos..no? hay se me cayo una uña,esperen dejenme juntarla y hablarle a mi gata para que me la ponga de nuevo, y como decia, vivo en un pais libre, donde ya hay antros para mi, osea si me entienden no? me puedo vestir bien, con ropa supercool de muchos colores, y mis lestes de D.G. y nadien me dira nada..porque el pais es libre, miren..incluso, si ven a los alrededores de la ciudad no existe el cinturon de pobreza que existe en ciudades como RIO,y BRASILIA, estamos en otro mundo, pero sobre todo.....bueno nosotros, osea interlomas vivimos en nuestro mundo...THANKS..como todo ***** educado tengo que dar gracias.



_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ snydermex

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 3 semanas. Spam - provocaciones. _ 



snydermex said:


> Primera vez que estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero dejalos, si quieren creer que México tiene el poder adquisitivo de SoCal allá ellos.





snydermex said:


> Falso de todos los falsos, México deja pendejos a NYC, París y Dubai juntos y ni que decir de Tokio y HK.
> 
> Masaryk y Altavista son consideradas el epicentro del lujo universal, de hecho aqui vienen las estrellas a comprarse sus vestidos para antes de los óscares y las joyerías de polanquito le prestan a Salma Hayek y sus cuatas las joyas que usarán esa noche ya que en Rodeo Drive no tienen la calidad y variedad del lujo aqui existente.
> 
> :lol:





snydermex said:


> Disculpa entonces, ya que San Martín Texmelucan, Matehuala y Tizimín al fomar parte de México (país) también gozan del 4to nivel adquisitivo de productos de lujo.
> 
> Informaré a Gucci para que pongan tiendas ahí, pues aduras penas la matriz de la casa de modas italiana sabe acerca del DF, GDL, MTY y CUN.
> 
> :lol:





snydermex said:


> Para tu conocimiento hay México ciudad y México país, obviamente si comparo México con NYC estoy hablando de México ciudad. (elemental lectura de comprensión, pero pido demasido en la escuelas del SNTE no enseñan eso).





snydermex said:


> Al caer en la cuenta que estaba equivocado, me dí a la tarea de investigar y ¡si!, los Estados Unidos *Mexicanos* son la meca a nivel mundial del lujo.
> 
> Aqui las contudentes pruebas de la bonanza del comercio de lujo a lo largo y ancho del país (parte 1):





snydermex said:


> (parte 2):
> 
> 
> No entiendo cómo con esta oferta y variedad aún hay quienes cruzan para comprar en McAllen.
> 
> Pido disculpas.
> 
> :runaway:
> 
> todas las fotos son de mi autoría





snydermex said:


> es que como somos el 4to país consumidor en mercado de lujo hasta en el pueblo más recóndito de la sierra pues esas marcas han prosperado de una forma inimaginable hace 10 años.
> 
> :lol:



_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ Leon Stinson

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 10 días - Provocaciones. _ 



Leon Stinson said:


> Yo hablaba del país en el post que citaste con anterioridad. Tu hablas de México en el subsecuente, por tanto la obviedad no existe en tu post.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Pero que decir de alguien que no estuvo en gestación el tiempo suficiente para darse cuenta de aquello. hno:





Leon Stinson said:


> Simplemente hace comentarios imbéciles. :lol:


----------



## Hu90

*hymex y Roy_Mcay*
Sanción: 5 dias
Motivo: intolerancia y burlas a quien piensa diferente a ellos.



hymex said:


> Tengo ganas de conocer a Messicano ¿Como será?





Roy_Mcay said:


> jajajajajaj no se crean.... Espero lo tomen como broma (sana). En caso que sea ofensivo porfavor me dicen y lo borro. Es en buen plan


----------



## Hotu Matua

Forista: *Wowdalajarian*
Sanción: 4 días
Motivo: Descalificar inteligencia de compañero



Wowdalajarian said:


> ^^No suelo débatir con niñatos... sorry.


... y llevar a terreno personal el debate de ideas



Wowdalajarian said:


> ... no me digas que no te has enterado la de gente que se está desplazando de estados gobernados por el PRI a estados gobernados por el PAN o el PRD... no me quieras ver la cara hijo...


----------



## Hotu Matua

Forista: What_The_Face
Sanción: 4 días
Motivo: Aludir al estado de origen de un forista para descalificar su opinión
NOTA: La posición a favor o en contra de la despenalización del aborto de los involucrados no juega ningún papel en la consideración de este caso



What_The_Face said:


> Poblano tenias que ser...
> 
> Ahora ya se les dice niños a embriones? :nuts:


----------



## Hotu Matua

Hotu Matua said:


> Forista: *Wowdalajarian*
> Sanción: 4 días
> Motivo: Descalificar inteligencia de compañero
> 
> 
> 
> ... y llevar a terreno personal el debate de ideas


Después de examinar antecedentes de la conducta del usuario, se eleva la sanción a 7 días, a partir de ayer.


----------



## Hook89

_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ avimael39182

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 7 días - Provocaciones. _ 



avimael39182 said:


> Se oye naquísimo





avimael39182 said:


> que naco hno:



_CUENTA SANCIONADA:_ axxeloc79

_SANCIÓN: Temporal - 7 días - Provocaciones. _ 



axxeloc79 said:


> Ahora los patos le disparan a las escopetas?:lol: vete a la plaza, allá estás en tu ambiente, deja crecer este thread y no lo llenes de spam.


----------



## Mitlax

Usuario: *rcem760920*

Sanción: *Definitiva.*

Motivo: *Majadero e Insultante, nada aporta al foro.*

Evidencia:



rcem760920 said:


> Vayanse a la verga me vienen valiendo madre sus comments


----------



## Hotu Matua

*Usuario:* Jona Erviti
*Sanción:* Dos años. 
*Motivo*: Provocaciones deliberadas y repetitivas en múltiples threads. Insulto a los demás foristas. No corrigió conducta o pidió disculpas a pesar de advertencia escrita.

*Evidencia:*


jona erviti said:


> jajajajjajajajaja veo que tengo muchos seguidores aqui.... tambien me pueden seguir por twitter.
> 
> No soy un lame 00 como muchos de aqui, que si algo ESTA MAL o FEO no lo dicen para no quedar mal con los demas. Si algo no me gusta *simplemente* lo comento, no me tiene que gustar todo como a ustedes, ni tengo que andar diciendo "ai q bonito" "ai q padre" para caerle bien a los demas. Es un foro de INTERNET no mmn!! jaja
> 
> Si aqui HOTU o FERMIN dicen que el cielo es morado y tu dices que es azul, definitivamente es morado y vienen todos los lame 00 a darles la razon.
> 
> Tengan personalidad, *opinion propia*, orgullo, ellos no tienen la verdad absoluta.





jona erviti said:


> Porque lo alaban mucho si este hombre representa todo lo contrario a lo que reflejan los gustos y preferencias de los foristas regios que e visto por aqui.
> 
> Se ven hipocritas, incongruentes y contradictorios.


----------



## Hotu Matua

*Usuario:* NatGio
*Sanción:* Un mes


*Motivo:* Descalificación a forista. No es la primera vez que incurre en faltas. (Ver post 303 de este thread)



NatGio said:


> Eres re babas.
> 
> Desde el momento que hay un salario minimo legal, tienes un salario por decreto.


----------



## Hotu Matua

Usuario: Vicus27
Sanción: 14 días

Motivo: Ataque prejuicioso a personas (estadounidenses) por causa de su nacionalidad. Se le invitó a corregir su post mediante PM y post público en el thread correspondiente. Tuvo oportunidad de hacerlo y la desechó, como quedó evidenciado en respuesta a la advertencia por PM

Quote original:



Vicus27 said:


> A ver Hitler y Franco y esos vatos solo buscaban una raza, buscaban eliminar todas las minorías porque ellos eran superiores ... quienes si tienen esta tendencia son los estadounidenses, que todo el tiempo se la pasan queriendo exterminar y acabar con todo lo que huela a hispano, latino, afroamericano, etc. Así que no mamar.


----------



## Hotu Matua

Usuario: ABARAJAME LA BAÑERA
Sanción: Definitiva.
Motivo: Spam, provocaciones, agresión a todos los foristas. Respondió a advertencia de moderación, hecha por PM, de manera pública y provocadora. Troll y Múltiples Cuentas. 

Se investiga si es clon, de acuerdo a denuncia y por el hecho de compartir IP con otro usuario. De confirmarse, procedería baneo definitivo.



ABARAJAME LA BAÑERA said:


> BUENO... como HOTU MATUA moderador del foro borro mi opinion sobre el color del auditorio que no me gustaba, entonces dire lo que quieren escuchar, viendo que *aqui no tienes el derecho de expresar tu punto de vista*
> 
> De hecho asi son todos aqui, todos muy "educaditos" al escribir en el foro pero te mandan mensajes privados diciendote mamada y media.


Y en referencia a la opinión de un forista



ABARAJAME LA BAÑERA said:


> *Aqui no cuenta eso*
> 
> Referencia:
> 
> 
> 
> DaiTengu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ABARAJAME LA BAÑERA seems to have multiple personalities using  jona erviti and  Abarajame and  ABARAJAME LA BAÑERA sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mitlax

Usuario: *eljaguarqro*
Sanción: *Definitivo*
Motivo: *Spam y politica en threads donde no son los indicados además en todos los threads.*
Evidencia:


eljaguarqro said:


> *acuerdense DE ALGO EN QUERETARO SOMOS EL 1% DE LA POBLACION TOTAL DEL PAIS DE LA CUAL HAY 115 MILLONES USTEDES DIRAN SI TODOS PIENSAN COMO NOSOTROS EN NUESTRO QUERETARO LINDO , SOLAMENTE CRUZATE ALK ESTADO DE MEXICO Y LO VERAS EL ESTADO MAS POPULOSO DEL PAIS CON 15 MILLONES, SUMALE VERACRIUZ 7 MILLONES Y ASI VAYAN HACIENDO CUENTAS, ADEMAS QUE NO QUIEREN SEGUIR VACACIONANDO POR LAS CARRETERAS TRANQUILAMENTE CON SU FAMILIA AHORA CON EL EJERCITO NO TE DEJAN ANDAR LIBREMENTE POR ESTE PAIS TAN BELLO QUE ES MEXICO Y MI QUERETARO SALUDOS Y ARRIBA EPN*





eljaguarqro said:


> *claro por eso EPN ganara gracias a dios y todo sera mejor en MEXICO*


----------



## Hotu Matua

Usuario: N0MAMES
Sanción: Definitiva
Motivo: Inscribirse en el foro sólo para agredir deliberadamente en su primer (y último) mensaje



N0MAMES said:


> Pq no vas a un fiesta con un traje rojo??, para que llames la atencion, seas un icono el alma de la fiesta, un punto de referencia, NO vayas con traje de tono oscuro pq pasarias desapercibido
> 
> naco y macuarro


----------



## Hotu Matua

Usuario: thomyorke26
Sanción: 2 semanas
Motivo: Off topic (futbol) en thread de política, con agresividad de por medio

Evidencia:



thomyorke26 said:


> Estas muy equivocado, aquí solo demuestras ignorancia al decir semejante estupidez, no quiero meterme en temas que ya no son permitidos por aquí pero al parecer el niño esta ardido porque alguno de sus equipos de por allá o se fue al descenso, o sigue peleando ahí o esta en crisis como el otro equipucho populero jajajaja.
> 
> 
> 
> Pues hablando de ratings asi que tu digas el debate no supero por mucho al juego entre Tigres vs monaquillas.


----------



## Hotu Matua

Usuario: BigUrban
Sanción: 30 días. Se investigará conducta previa, y en caso de comprobarse antecedentes se ampliará plazo de sanción.
Motivo: Descalificación a forista individual, e insulto generalizado a la inteligencia de los que piensan diferente.

Evidencia:




BigUrban said:


> Disculpame niñito de secundaria!! Pero en Campeche Capital hay para sostener esa tienda y otras mas!!! Y para que te arda más, ya vas a conocer nueva buenas para Campeche Capital!! Ya lo verás!!! No vengas aqui de ardido!!!
> 
> Campeche Capital 9 lugar del PIB de una lista de mas de 27 ciudades más importantes del país, los numero no mienten, ahí estan las cifras!! Campeche Capital en los primeros lugares en creación de empleos, incremento en ventas al menudeo, mercado económico sólido.
> 
> No te hagas al muy conocedor, que ignoras muchas cosas, que te arde que Campeche Capital esta mejor posicionada que la tuya.
> 
> Ya basta que nos vengas a pobretear y a minimizar!!! Campeche Capital es de las 3 más importantes de la Peninsula de Yucatán, no hay más!
> 
> Me caga la che gente envidiosa!!! De que tanto les arde que Campeche Capital tenga un Liverpool mas grande que el de Merida o Cancun?? Que les importaaaaa!!! Uds. tambien tendran su Liverpool!!! Mas peque pero lo tendrán!! Campeche se esta proyectando más a traer población del mundo con los desarrollos Campeche Hills y CountryClub, no solo es para la gente de la capital, es un mercado abierto, turistico y de negocios exterior.
> 
> Que siga el thread! :bash:





BigUrban said:


> Pues que yo sepa ninguna ciudad del sur-sureste de México ningunaaa!! tiene industria, ninguna tiene altos salarios, hasta los plataformeros ganan 5 mil mensuales. Desgraciadamente en todo México por las malas políticas económicas. Comercialmente te equivocas! estamos creciendo en ese aspecto y si, nos falta un cine digno para todo el estado, que bueno, ya en construcción.
> 
> Que faltos de materia gris!


----------



## Hotu Matua

Usuario: mexicocarmen
Sanción: 7 días
Motivo: Cuestionar la inteligencia de sus compañeros

Evidencia:



mexicocarmen said:


> PUES *CALAKMUL* es Patrimonio Cultural de la Humanidad. y *La Biosfera de Calakmul* _área protegida más grande de México y segunda más importante después del Amazonas._......JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ presiento que vendrá alguien a rematar! con la discusión (Sk2) JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJ....Sean inteligentes o por lo menos astutos!


----------



## Sainz001

*Danieljacoboal*
*Sanción:* 3 semanas
*Motivo:* Agresividad y provocaciones.


----------



## Hotu Matua

Usuario: diego-may
Sanción: 5 días en brig
Motivo: Ha estado acusando ante la moderación a compañeros sin causa, distrayendo y buscando provocar reacciones


----------



## Mitlax

Usuario: *Raul Frey y Arteche.*
Sancion: *Definitiva.*
Motivo: *Troll en Política.*


----------



## Hotu Matua

Usuario: mexicocarmen
Sanción: 7 días
Motivo: actitud provocadora, agresiva, inclusive contra la moderación 
Se revisará historial y, en su caso, se ampliará la sanción




mexicocarmen said:


> Las estatuas del cueva! estarán en parte de el malecón y parte del parque del Jesus!
> 
> CON TODO RESPETO! y espero este no lo borren...xq si es asi comprobare que es cierto lo planteado.
> 
> UNA PREGUNTA QUIEN ES SKYCAMP92 AQUI EN LOS FOROS?(ME REFIERO A Q SI ES ADMINISTRADOR,PROPIETARIO, O COMO...
> LES DIGO ESTO POR QUE PUES YO SIEMPRE Veo que a el nunca lo eliminan definitivamente de ESTOS FOROS.....
> 
> Y OTRA PREGUNTA ESTOS FOROS SE PUEDEN CERRAR?..... SI ES ASI XFAS BORREN ESTOS....AHI, SI QUE TE MUERES DE RISA! CON ESE TAL TRAVEL21!.
> Mil disculpas! y si eso merece mi eliminación de estos foros pues lo sentire mucho, sinceramente prefiero ser un lector mas a seguir aguantando la injusticia que se vive aqui!....es decir que a ese tipo le dan mucha prioridad! Y QUE EN ESTOS FOROS NO SE RESPETAN LAS REGLAS , SI NO SOLO SE APLICA A QUIENES A LOS MODERADORES LES DE LA GANA!.....Y DEJA DE METERTE EN TODOS LOS FOROS!(SKYCAMP92) SIEMPRE DICES LO MISMO! DEJA TU REPRIMIDAD!(REPRIMIDO)
> TIENES COMPLEJO DE SUPERIORIDAD! NO SE NECESITA SER PSICÓLOGO PARA SABERLO, CON LO QUE ESCRIBES BASTA!
> 
> OJOOO! NO SOY EL ÚNICO QUE TE LO HA DICHO!. COMO YO, HAY MUCHÍSIMOS EN MUCHOS FOROS DEL SURESTE!
> PREOCUPATE POR TU CD. QUE NOSOTROS NOS PREOCUPAREMOS DE LA NUESTRA!
> Y SI M EXPRESO ASI CONTIGO! ES PARA QUE MODERES TUS PUBLICACIONES CON TU SARCASMO Y SOFISMAS ESTUPIDAS!
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=521641&page=2
> 
> 
> En estos foros te reiras mucho
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=699716


----------



## Hotu Matua

Usuario: Chrismora
sanción: Un mes
Motivo: Pleito personal participando en versus Zamora vs. Uruapan. Además, xenofobia equiparando indígena con tonto o deficiente.

Evidencia:



Chrismora said:


> Desde tu indigena punto de vista tienes razón.


----------



## Hotu Matua

Usuario: Uruapence
sanción: 7 días
Motivo: Participar en versus Zamora vs Uruapan y comentarios agresivos



Uruapence_ said:


> asi es y tu haces el ridiculo con tu nick jajaja
> y el mono ñoño que te representa y pusiste en tu imagen de presentación


----------



## Hotu Matua

Usuario: miserygame
Sanción: 5 días
Motivo: Generalización innecesaria, vaga y peyorativa contra partidarios de una candidata

Evidencia:


miserygame said:


> Pero pues hace 6 años el PRI no declinó por el PAN ni el PRD lo hizo por el PAN.
> la gente viendo encuestas activó el voto útil.
> 
> Como sea no tomaría como buen ejemplo a SCC que en su mayoría son Panistas que están en un severo delirio electoral -siguen pensando que JVM va a regresar al 2do lugar a 2 semanas de las elecciones!!!- además que son de Jalisco, donde se concentra el más voto duro del Pan en porcentaje. :lol:


----------



## Mitlax

Usuario: leonam y soulcarlosv
Sancion: Definitiva.
Motivo: 


leonman said:


> Chinguen a su madre pinches aldeanos de mierda





> Empezado por soulcarlosv
> HDP!!! nos quitaron el subforo, que mierdas , maldita sea, burócratas.


----------



## Hotu Matua

Usuario: hoe
Sanción: 10 días
Motivo: Continuar pleito de versus en el thread de Monclova, a pesar de seria advertencia de moderación

Evidencia:


hoe said:


> Amigo Miguel la principal indignacion es que te comportas de manera infantil, cuando no deberia ser asi, casi creo de un nino de kinder presumiendole a sus amiguitos que el tiene un dulce mas que los demas y no deberia de ser asi.
> Y claro que si lei todos tus post solo queria reiterarlo.
> Otra cosa que se me paso decir muy buen teatro el de piedras negras me fui a presentar hace un tiempo y quede maravillado ahora solo espero conocer el teatro nasas de torreon que me dicen que es una monstruosidad y el de monclova...


----------



## Hotu Matua

Usuario: amoaleon
Sanción: definitiva
Motivo: Intento de reventar diálogo con foristas de León a través de calumnias y agresiones. El forista es desconocido entre los leoneses. Troll total.



amoaleon said:


> Estimado Moderador Hotu Matua, te saludo, me da risa ver que de pronto TE PREOCUPAS por la gente y el foro de León, si has demostrado ser una de las personas que siempre HAS ESTADO EN NUESTRA CONTRA, por Dios, deberías ir a felicitar a la gente y foro de Querétaro, así como a sus moderadores que lograron lo que querían, hacer ver como la mejor ciudad de la región a Querétaro SIN SERLA, pero en fin a mi en lo personal no me importa si me eliminas o me bloqueas, CONVOCO A TODOS los foristas de León que nos LARGUEMOS de aquí, nos vemos en el foro que hemos estado platicando, SALUDOS HOTU MATUA, SIGUE GOZANDO LA MALDITA INSEGURIDAD DE TU MUGRIENTA CIUDAD, COMO ESO NO ES FACTOR PARA QUE LA ELIMINES...


----------



## Hotu Matua

Usuario: estebQ
Sanción: Definitiva
motivo: Agresión racista directa
Evidencia



estebQ said:


> yo que chingados voy hacer con un indio prieto y chaparro además de feo trastornado del cerebro, y aparte todavia mantenerlos con mis impuestos!!


----------



## Hook89

Forista sancionado: MexicanBoy

Sanción: Permanente - Insultos por MP/Historial conflictivo.



What_The_Face said:


> What_The_Face has reported a private message.
> 
> Reason:
> Sent by: MexicanBoy
> Original Content:
> 
> Quote: Originally Postedby MexicanBoy
> Por qué siempre posteas a una mujer en tu pro pic? Eres **** o qué pedo? Wey la neta me das miedo, pinche homosexual pederasta xD
> 
> Quote: Originally Postedby What_The_Face
> lol osea si sabes que aunque sean mensajes privados se pueden reportar, verdad?
> Ya estás reportado, andate a buscar una vida.
> 
> Quote: Originally Postedby MexicanBoy
> Jajajaj escribes re-mal, necesitas leer un poco más, eres un analfabeta. Mejor guarda silencio y sigue escuchando a Ricky Martin Búscate una tú, deja de estar viendo porno-gay, xD jajajjaja Eres un pederasta, en busca de sexo con foristas, aceptalo y cállate.


----------



## Hotu Matua

Usuario: carlosleon
Sanción: Definitiva
Motivo: Autoexpulsión del foro, acompañada de insultos



carlosleon said:


> Haaa ya que pinche weba estar aqui a la verga skyscrapercity y lo moderadores... no volvere a postear nunca mas ...


----------



## Hotu Matua

Usuario: Andres_Maz
Sanción: Cinco días en el brig
Motivo: Sarcasmo contra forista de manera repetida, buscando provocar conflicto 



Andres_Maz said:


> Ah mira tu que bien, felicidades champion!! siguele HECHANDO ganas!! :cheers:





Andres_Maz said:


> Gracias Diego ahora dormire en paz, bueno no tanto porque esperare con ancias tus predicciones el dia 27 que son taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan importantes.


----------



## Hotu Matua

Usuario: el_ciber
Sanción: Ban por un mes (provisional)
Motivo: Prejuicios antisemíticos, del tipo teorías de conspiración. Nulo aporte a temas centrales al foro. Se revisará caso para saber si aplica sanción definitiva.



el_ciber said:


> 4 judios en el gabinetehno:
> 
> digo, demasiados para considerar que no pasan de ser 100,000 en mexico. Y si vamos mas a fondo las empresas judias son las mas beneficiadas de los ultimos 12 años de gobiernos perredistas en ciudad de mexico.





el_ciber said:


> no es religion, es masoneria.
> 
> pregunto porque los contratos de obra publica no se dan a mexicanos y si a ellos.
> 
> Apoco creen que luis mandoki apoya de a grapa a amlo??? su familia es de las mas beneficiadas por los contratos en ciudad de mexico.





el_ciber said:


> Yo no soy catolico y mi comentario no es anti-semita. Ademas los judios no son mexicanos, no son gringos, no son rusos, no son polacos, son JUDIOS! Preguntale a uno, aunque sea tercera generacion de mexicano te dira que primero esta israel y eso es cierto.
> 
> Que les ofenda porque dije la verdad es algo totalmente diferente y si quieres reportarme realizalo; al final aqui los moderadores son pro-peje y se ofenderan por lo que mencione.
> 
> Aqui a muchos les falta leer y estudiar sobre masoneria. Lo que me da risa esque todos los hippies que votaran por amlo van a ver con ardor como el prd defendera a israel en la constante guerra israel-palestina/libano.


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: Mr Jorge

Sanción: DefinitivaTroll/cuenta clon



DaiTengu said:


> Mr Jorge seems to have multiple personalities using  jadrianherna and  Mr Jorge sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## Hotu Matua

Cuenta: rober_ranch
Sanción: Definitiva
Motivo: troll que se inscribe en foro para provocar
Evidencia:



rober_ranch said:


> Hola amigos Cordobeses hace unos días fui a sacarle la sopa al señor Rivs sobre plaza bonampak pero que creen? me entambaron por ayanamiento de morada, ahora enfrento cargos penales XD y una orden de restriccion hno:


----------



## Hotu Matua

Cuenta: Rey_Arturo
Sanción: 14 días
Motivo: Ataque xenofóbico
Nota: La sanción se extiende con un grado especial de paciencia, considerando el estado alterado de ánimo de los compañeros tras las elecciones.

Evidencia:


Rey_Arturo said:


> ....En especial a los traidores de la patria todos los del norte y occidente de la república...
> Los felicito y si nos va mal y a ustedes peor en sus respectivos estados les vamos recordar como ustedes entregaron al país.


----------



## Hotu Matua

Cuenta: SoHype!
Sanción: 7 días
Motivo: Provocaciones xenófobas por causas electorales.
Evidencia:



SoHype! said:


> Norte y Occidente, llénense de orgullo, éste es su triunfo, aquí al centro, aquí al sur rebasamos por la izquierda, aquí sí importa México.


----------



## Hotu Matua

Cuenta: miserygame
Sanción: 5 días
Motivo: Sarcasmo sistemático dirigido contra la persona, no contra sus ideas
Evidencia:
(En referencia al hecho de que un forista vive fuera de México)



miserygame said:


> Vive en USA?
> Mira nada más, es una cajita de monerías. :lol:
> Si Ron Paul fuera presidente fácil ya lo hubiera expulsado de USA.


----------



## Hotu Matua

Usuario: maximiliandrake
Sanción: 7 días
Motivo: Provocación xenófoba por causas electorales
Evidencia:


maximiliandrake said:


> Una televisora ha impuesto un presidente en un pais, que tristeza, más aun que haya gente que crea que el PRI valla a cambiar todo, claro que no!, ya los veré en 6 años haber si es cierto.
> Escuche en la calle que la gente del norte de la República (que votó más por el PRI) son masoquistas, les gusta ver sangre, muerte y cadáveres desmembrados, pues bien, ahora lo tendrán para siempre.


----------



## Hotu Matua

Cuenta: prior
Sanción: Definitiva
Motivo: inscribirse en foro para trollear
Evidencia:



prior said:


> *Bueno, pues los borreguitos perdieron una vez mas (para variar)...
> 
> esperemos que hayan aprendido la leccion, por que eso de llenarse la cabeza de teorias conspiratorias, zeitgeist, complo' y demas burradas solo los vuelve mas idiotitas y los discapacita para comprender y aceptar la realidad.
> 
> ahora bien si quieren continuar leyendo estupideces de fraudes y demas, adelante, asi solo les volveremos a ganar en 2018, 2024, 2030, etc etc etc.... :lol:
> 
> 
> a amlo denle un apatada por el culo, al igual que a todos los fanatiquitos radicales que los rodean, digo, si es que quieren aspirar a gobernar este pais algun dia.
> 
> 
> saludos a pendejito de bOTELLito :lol: ha de andar bien pedo de la pena, pero que no se preocupe, tiene otros 6 años para enquistarse en este foro a despotricar contra el gobierno en base a articulos tendenciosos de la jornada, Jalife, Aristegui y demas pobres diablos que creen que las torres gemelas las mando a tirar Bush.
> 
> si quieren saber la verda de lo que les paso, el ultimo lugar donde deben buscar es wikileaks :lol:
> 
> (jajaja se que lo primero que haran es ir a wikileaks a buscar una explicacion, pobres diablos)
> 
> 
> la verdad me dan mucha lastima y risa... sin embargo les continuaremos vigilando como desde 2008 y eventualmente, se les vendra a poner en orden.. solo que no les dieremos cuando.*
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> *ENRIQUE PEÑA NIETO, PRESIDENTE ELECTO DE LOS ESTADOS UNIDOS MEXICANOS 2012-2018!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## Hotu Matua

Cuenta: lionex
Sanción: 7 días
Motivo: Provocación / Acusación a moderador 



lionex said:


> Mitlax JAJAJA SI ES EL QUE MAS ENVIDIA LE TIENE A LEÓN.


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: polanco1

Sanción: Temporal - 2 semanas. Insultos/provocaciones.



polanco1 said:


> QUE LATA UDS LOS PUEBLERINOS!!
> SIEMPRE LE TIENE ODIO AL DF, YA QUE MUCHO ES MEJOR QUE EN OTROS PUEBLOS,,,,,,, CLARO QUE VA A VER TRAFICO, POBREZA Y UN MONTON DE GENTE, YA QUE ES UNA CIUDAD DE 24 MILLIONES DE HABITANTES
> NO HAY QUE HABLAR DE PUEBLA AMIGO, YA QUE NOSOTROS LOS CHILANGOS" VAMOS A PUEBLA A DARLES DINERO!! SIN NOSOTROS ESTARIAS PEOR!! EN PUEBLA SI HAY POBREZA, NO ES UN ESTADO DE LA HIGH QUE DIGAMOS



Cuenta sancionada: condedeselvanevada

Sanción: Temporal - 2 semanas. Ofensas/provocaciones/reincidente.



condedeselvanevada said:


> Y el actual México antes, en el tiempo en el que fue vaciada la escultura, era pare de los reinos de la corona castellana. ¿Te parece poco valir histórico? ¿Que consideras tu "historia"? Muchachos, lean a Michel de Certeau antes de opinar fuera de, *digamos, el retrete.*





condedeselvanevada said:


> ¿Mexique? ¿República Democrática? Méjico es un país producto de varias etapas históricas, ninguna mejor o peor; todas intrínsecas. Cuando se fundió el Caballito la Nueva España era parte de los territorios de la corona de Castilla y Aragón, respondía a la monarquía hispánica y nada más. ¿Han leído la biografía novelada de la Güera Rodríguez y su anécdota con el Barón Humboldt respecto a la estatua? *Prefiero carecer de tildes que de neuronas*... o de perspectiva histórica. Ninguna discusión está zanjada cuando no se le da el derecho de réplica al contrincante. Se termina cuando el argumento es contundente, cosa que aquí no ha pasado. Insisto, lean al fabuloso jesuita antes de opinar al garete.



Cuenta sancionada: CHETES

Sanción: Temporal - 2 semanas. Ofensas/provocaciones.



CHETES said:


> uhhhh se les va a pudrir el uyuyuy a los uruapenses de envidia caray!





CHETES said:


> A que haces alusión???
> 
> Hablando de peendeejos, tu "hay" es de haber, creo debiste poner "ay"...pero como explicarte si para poder expresar algo recurres a fuentes de tus "amigos" y que mal que de inmediato te quedó es saco...
> 
> Saludos!


----------



## Hotu Matua

Cuenta: diego-may
Sanción: 15 días
Motivo: Provocaciones off topic. Acusó a compañero de troll. Ya tiene antecedentes.

Evidencia:


diego-may said:


> ... como civilizado también se notar a los trolles como tu, como ya llevabas un mes sin molestar(y donde por cierto te briggearon), ya no hayabas la forma de hacerlo; solo que cuando lo haces eres muy obvio.


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: ronaldomad1 

Sanción: Temporal - 2 semanas. Ofensas/provocaciones a otro ciudad y spam.



ronaldomad1 said:


> ME LA PELA N P"#$% JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAAJAAJ





ronaldomad1 said:


> AGUACATEROS HAY LES VA UNA BOMBA





ronaldomad1 said:


> ME LA PELA N P"#$% JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAAJAAJ





ronaldomad1 said:


> ARRIVA EL REAL MADRID *****!!





ronaldomad1 said:


>





ronaldomad1 said:


> NADA, oooo que amargados hay que reir amigos HALA MADRID SEÑORES !!!! ESTA TEMPORADA NOS LLEVAMOS LA CHAMPIONS !!!!!





ronaldomad1 said:


> QUE ONDA CON ESOS DE URUPAN ?? DAN RISA DEBERES POBRES MEDIOCRES


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada:

Sanción: Temporal - 2 semanas. - Insultos.



arriba_matamoros01 said:


> Estas seguro de lo que estas diciendo? echate una vueltecita un martes miercoles o jueves y veras que estas muy pero muy equivocado,ignorante .....





arriba_matamoros01 said:


> :lol: :lol:, creo que el animal es otro:lol: :lol: jajaja y idiota tu lo seras ......





arriba_matamoros01 said:


> Es que esa es gente que no vive aqui y ya anda diciendo tonteria y media, hasta tachan a uno de lo que no es, pero bueno que se puede hacer con esa gente :lol: :lol:..............





arriba_matamoros01 said:


> yo insulto a la hora que se me de mi gana, tu no me mandas, .i. :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: el ciber

Sanción: Definitiva - Troll



el_ciber said:


> en ssc todos son amigos del presidente, todos tienen casa de campo en las lomas, todos miden mas de 1.85, todos conocen almenos 3 famosos, etc.
> 
> Este es el foro de las niñas pateticas que se creen la gran cagada. Mugre foro aburrido.


----------



## Hu90

*A_V_A_1980*
Sanción: 10 dias
Motivo: comentarios inadecuados. 




A_V_A_1980 said:


> Desafortunado, irrespetuoso e imprudente?? no te pases de buena persona mi Bon Vivant, dilo chingao, ese comentario fue simple y sencillamente ESTUPIDISIMO!!!! Descanse en paz Chavela, siempre fue un gran fan de su muscia y si de su persona.


----------



## Hu90

*axxeloc79*
Sanción: *2 días*
Motivo: Comentarios inadecuados hacia un forista



axxeloc79 said:


> El que se jactaba de tener la mejor ortografìa del mundo mundial :lol:





axxeloc79 said:


> La provincia, la provincia y dale con eso :bash:, como si todo el paìs fuèramos lo mismo, que necedad.





axxeloc79 said:


> No significa el fin del mundo, me vale, solo recalquè tu terrible ignorancia.
> 
> Keep watching the olympicskay:


----------



## Hotu Matua

Cuenta sancionada: CHIVAT0
Sanción: Definitiva
Motivo: Abre thread para agredir directamente

Evidencia:
"MALDITOS RANCHEROS HIJOS DE PUTA DEJEN YA ESAS GANAS ENFERMIZAS DE CREERSE SUPERIORES A LOS TAPATIOS DE HACERLE CREER AL MUNDO Y A LOS DEMAS MEXICANOS QUE MONTERREY ES SUPERIOR A GUADALAJARA PORQUE UNAS TABLITAS PAGADAS DE PAB, PEB, PIB, POB, PUB Y DE RANKINGS A MODO LO DICE.... etc."


----------



## Hu90

*Ðâ®k§k¥*
Sanción: *5 días*
Motivo: Comentarios ofensivos hacia otro forista.



Ðâ®k§k¥ said:


> Porque escribiste más de 1842 pendejadas


----------



## Hotu Matua

Cuenta: *Egidio Torre Cantú*
Sanción:* Definitiva*
Motivo: *Agresión xenófoba y proselitismo electoral en thread de proyectos. Nulo aporte al foro*.

Evidencia:


Egidio Torre Cantú said:


> La respuesta es muy sencilla. porque correcaminos tiene su sede en la capital de Tamaulipas que es la ciudad mas importante y donde salen la mayoria de deportistas mas prestigiados del estado.
> 
> No olviden votar por el PRI,el mejor partido politico de México este 1 de julio para que este pais y Tamaulipas sigan progresando como lo estan haciendo gracias a los gobernantes que estamos haciendo el mejor de nuestros esfuerzos por alcanzar el desarrollo que necesitamos.
> 
> Un saludo desde el motor del desarrollo de Tamaulipas!
> 
> ATTE. Ingeniero Egidio Torre Cantú





Egidio Torre Cantú said:


> Más bien en una ciudad tercermundista, aca en victoria no se dan ese tipo de cosas, en Tampico desde que llego huele a pescado,pinches lancheros jodidos.
> 
> Y arriba el corre!


----------



## Hotu Matua

Cuenta: *abraham731*
Sanción: *3 días*
Motivo: *Provocar y agredir* (Primera sanción)

Evidencia:



abraham731 said:


> jajajaja sabía que me ibas a contestar y ya te habías tardado.... no esperaba menos. Me imagino que tu buscas en una ciudad, baches, ayuntamiento cerrado, una calle 59 que da mas pena que orgullo.... vivo en San Román y para llegar a la casa de Ustedes si me enoja que llevo mas de 5 meses teniendo que evadir la 18 y al pasar por la Lopez Mateos no es mucha mi salvación..... a lo mejor tu si vives en el Doral y me da mucho gusto o a lo mejor ya compraste tu propiedad en Campeche Hills y que gusto que te vaya bien, pero yo si soy parte de la población de media clase económica que como sea esta pagando su carrito y me molesta ver como esta la Ciudad, y por ello y dado que este es un foro abierto puedo dar mi opinión; ahora resulta que tenemos que escribir opiniones a tu gusto, cálmate con tus aires de grandeza.
> 
> Saludos Payaso. Jajajaja Por favor, totalmente Payaso. Desde ahí ya vamos mal. Delirios de grandeza jajajajaja...


----------



## JoseRP

Cuenta: *lechuguero, lechuguero77, arpa*
Sanción: *Definitiva*
Motivo: *clones* (además del servidor guru, se registró con el mismo usuario y distintos servidores de correo electrónico)



>


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: What_The_Face

Sanción: Temporal - 10 días- Ofensas/provocaciones.



What_The_Face said:


> Calla! no tolerare la ignorancia y blasfemia, Don Porfirio hizo por este país más de lo que han hecho 10 presidentes juntos. Cómo ves maestro? Quieres llevar esta discusión al siguiente nivel?
> 
> Algo que podemos afirmar, es que a pesar de todo, él fue un presidente que SI amo a México. En Oaxaca lo quieren mucho. Y en su momento, los personajes de más alto rango de Francia le reconocieron su valía, aún cuando en algún momento peleó contra ellos para que tú y tu raza tuvieran país, malagradecido.
> 
> Espero la moderación comprenda el off topic, pero no podía dejarlo pasar.


----------



## JoseRP

Cuenta: *lionex*
Sanción: *1 mes*
Motivo: *insultos a foristas y mala actitudl*


----------



## Hu90

*Tinieblas*
Sanción: *10 días*
Motivo: *Gusto por estar provocando a la gente con sus comentarios, algunos habían sido eliminados pero sigue con lo mismo.*




Tinieblas said:


> seguridad en Guadalajara???? jejeje


----------



## Hotu Matua

Cuentas sancionadas: H.Y.O.R, thviv y San Ciro
Sanciones: Tres, Cuatro y Siete Días, respectivamente
Razón: Versus entre Matehuala y Rioverde, con varias alusiones y acusaciones personales. La duración de la sanción va en relación al grado de ataque personal.


----------



## Hu90

DAVILA
Sanción: Definitiva
Motivo: actitud ofensiva y cero aportación al foro



DAVILA said:


> Idiota que no ves que el contexto de lo que se esta hablando son los estadios por eso vete a tu pobre viejo y horripilante estadio a llorar.:lol:


----------



## Hook89

Derivada de la pelea generada en el thread de Reforma-CH se ha limpiado dicho tema y aplicado sanciones a quienes llevaron el conflicto a ataques directamente hacia otros foristas, esto con el fin de respetar el punto de vista de ambas partes en la discusión.

La única excepción ha sido Danieljacoboal que aunque no lanzó ofensas directas a ningún forista, se ha considerando su historial de sanciones.

Usuario: Danieljacoboal

Sanción: 2 semanas.

Motivo: Insultos.



Danieljacoboal said:


> Son "Sub" por que ellos solitos se ponen en ese papel.. Ello no quiere decir que nacieran bajo esa denominacion o esten condenados a serlo todas sus vidas..
> 
> Si una persona habla-se ve-comporta como un animal, entonces es un insulto textualizarlo?
> 
> Yo estoy hasta la !"#$#$"# de este tipo de gente acomplejada y resentida social, que en vez de hacer algo para salir adelante solo salgan a destruir todo lo que ven y a envidiar-molestar a la gente que dia a dia se parte el lomo para ser mejores y llevar arrastrando a este pais en sus espaldas... y creanme que en esto ultimo NADA tiene que ver la cantidad de dinero que tengan o su "status social"


Usuario: ArturoVilla

Sanción: 2 semanas.

Motivo: Provocaciones a otros foristas.



ArturoVilla said:


> Caramba creí que aquí había personas que estudiaron, que podían entender lo que es un ser humano, pero me doy cuenta de que no. La arrogancia de creerse superior a alguien predomina en cualquier lugar hno:





ArturoVilla said:


> Y los felicito por el grupo que están formando, les deseo que todas las metas que propongan para dicho grupo logren progresar pero tienen que madurar mucho. Hablar con las personas para lograr cambios requiere comprencion no arrogancia.
> A mi también me molestan los chicles en el piso, la suciedad generada por el ambulantaje y los estropicios que causan las manifestaciones in fundamentadas pero no llamo a NADIE subhumano por que se lo que significa ser HUMANO.





ArturoVilla said:


> Lamento ser majadero e inadecuado por llamar inmaduro a quien no es capas de entender la IMPORTANCIA que tienen las palabras, y su utilización a la ligera solo nos demuestra que no tiene dinero para comprar libros de historia, solo revistas de arquitectura y cámaras para sacar fotitos. (NO me refiero a usted). Ahora que si le queda el saco ¿que puedo hacer yo?





ArturoVilla said:


> Enojarse es una muestra normal de su impotencia, pero llamar "sub" o inferior a alguien los convierte a ustedes en parte de lo mismo



Usuario: urbanófilo

Sanción: 2 semanas.

Motivo: Provocaciones a otros foristas.



urbanófilo said:


> Tu reprimenda estilística-muy de ciertos ámbitos del foro-viene como de balde... Al buen entendedor, pocas palabras, asi sean balbucientes, o eructantes.
> 
> Espero con desasosiego tu próximo ensayo. Hasta entonces.
> 
> en cuanto a la subhumanidad... hasta para entenderla falta empatía, ya no digamos perspectiva social ... y cuánto a que no se lo escupen en sus subhumanas caras, jeje.
> 
> Hasta los esfuerzos por dejar atrás la subhumanidad pueden ser como golpes de suerte, dependiendo... sobre todo si el Estado está ocupado de simuladores bastante rapaces, en muchísimos casos. La historia del tragafuegos que se hizo abogado corporativo... ¿por qué será excepción a la regla?
> 
> Verdad?
> Salud a todos.





urbanófilo said:


> para dominguerismos que alguien no cacte, consultar el Larousse o thefreedictionary, aprovechando la mina de información que es internet.
> 
> Y aguas con la intolerancia de clase o de ? de algunos, repetida ya varias veces con los mismos términos en este foro, y aguas con los pertenecientes tambièn a minorías que alegremente les secundan... digo, ahi nomás... clavillescamente



Usuario: rZ__

Sanción: 1 semana.

Motivo: Provocaciones a otros foristas.



rZ__ said:


> Así que, ¿por qué no evitar tales palabras para que el foro se desarrolle "en pura buena onda"? Si se sienten tan frustrados, ¿por qué no se integran a la fuerzas del orden que cuidan lugares públicos, entre ellos la Alameda? Sería una buena forma de darle cauce a sus "bonitos sentimientos". ¿O no?





rZ__ said:


> Creo que la lección de todo es clara: si el foro, e incluso algún grupo que se geste dentro de él, intenta promover la civilidad, el respeto, etc., tendría que comenzar por hacerlo internamente. Muchos pensábamos que éste es era "territorio liberado", hasta que comenzamos a leer los "dichosos" calificativos.





rZ__ said:


> 5. Finalmente, respecto de la expresión “territorio liberado”, creo que es la primera vez en tu vida que la lees. Y, curiosamente, tu expresión “razona usted totalmente carente de lógica” falta a eso, a la lógica: todo razonamiento implica una lógica, incluso aquel no-formal que está basado en experiencias y contexto y no en una lógica formal. Entonces, en realidad quien no tiene conocimientos lógicos y hace comentarios absurdos es UD, sin hablar de SUS problemas de redacción y ortografía. Por cierto, ¿estás tú de acuerdo en el uso, en el foro, de los calificativos en discordia?


----------



## Hotu Matua

Cuenta sancionada: Beto2491
Sanción: Un mes de ban
Motivo: Criminalizar a homosexuales ( por ende, criminalizar a gran número de usuarios)
Evidencia: Se exhibe ampliamente en este thread


----------



## Hotu Matua

Cuenta sancionada: yukatan_boy
Sanción: Un mes
Motivo: Corregir de manera inapropiada a un compañero + historial conflictivo
Evidencia:



yukatan_boy said:


> :bash: :bash: :bash: de que caverna saliste!!!!
> 
> Lo que mencionas (y resalto en negrillas) no se debe llamar asi, no es el occidente (ni mucho menos sur) es el SURESTE lo que lo conforman los estados de Yucatán, Campeche, Quintana Roo y Tabasco, o simplemente península de yucatán con los tres primeros estados que mencioné, pero nunca occidente :bash:
> 
> Regrésate a la primaria donde enseñan geografía de México o busca tu atlas mexicano porfavor...
> 
> 
> 
> Tampoco existe la Zona Oriente de México....
> Si vas a corregir corrige bien


----------



## Mitlax

Cuenta Sancionada: elpollo_knoxville.
Sanción: Dos semanas.
Motivo: Comportamiento y vocabulario inadecuado.
Evidencia: 



elpollo_knoxville said:


> para huares tribaleras solo uruapan, aqui las chavas se arreglaron asi por las danzas de la virgen, hay niño tizoc, que tanto ardor has de traer en el orto por que uruapan va en retroceso y zamora va para adelante.


----------



## Hotu Matua

Cuenta: carlosmachete
Sanción: Permanente
Motivo: Troll subforo Monterrey, thread VAO, con ataques directos a la ciudad y sus habitantes
Evidencia: Diferida


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: roromu

Sanción: 2 meses

Motivo: Provocaciones constantes/historial conflictivo. Nula mejora de actitud pese a diversas sanciones.



roromu said:


> Que aburrido se ha puesto este thread no creen chicas? y es que eso del mall en México ya no es ninguna novedad, ciudades medias con buenos malls por todos lados siendo que antes uno solo ya era mucho. Incluso ranchos (así le digo yo de cariño a las ciudades pequeñas, respeten) como Salina Cruz, Celaya, Chilpancingo, Tuxpan, San Juan del Río, Tehuacan, Los Mochis, Orizaba, etc., ya cuentan con mall y su Liverpool.
> Que se necesitará para sorprendernos ahora? Ver en donde abre La Palacio su próxima tienda? o qué tipo de cosas llamarán nuestra exigente atención? ya que por lo visto tener un centro comercial decente afortunadamente ya no es un sueño guajiro en este país.
> 
> Besos preciosas!





roromu said:


> ay manita relaja la raja que traes mucha arena ahi, además todos tus ejemplos son espectaculares y deslumbrantes como tu dices, no un fraccionamiento wannabe venido a menos como el que hacen sobre ese pobre cerro en SLP


----------



## Hotu Matua

Cuenta: MTY Citizen
Sanción: 5 días
Motivo: Descalificar a compañero (primera vez, historial favorable)
Evidencia:




MTY Citizen said:


> ^^
> 
> No le hagas mucho caso compañero Javo, es un cobarde más originario de quien sabe donde (aunque me imagino), que crean cuentas exprofeso para tirar mierda, porque a criticas constructivas y bien fundamentadas no llegan, que lo único que en realidad ponen de manifiesto es la envidia y rencor que tienen hacia la ciudad de Monterrey su área Metro. Una actividad que lamentablemente se ha vuelto muy frecuente de un par de años a la fecha.
> 
> hno:


----------



## Hotu Matua

Cuenta: 25
sanción: Cinco días
Motivo: Descalificar a compañero ( primera vez)
Evidencia:



25 said:


> ^^ Con el debido respeto, eres un ignorante de campeonato. Ni siquiera me voy a tomar la molestia de responder las sandeces que escribiste.
> 
> edit: me refiero a HDP2012


----------



## Hotu Matua

Cuenta: miserygame
Sanción: Tres semanas
Motivo: Xenofobia. Ataque al "90% de los mexicanos que viven en Estados Unidos"
Evidencia:


miserygame said:


> El USA hay 3 tipos de Mexicanos y todos están completamente desapegados a lo que un Mexicanao real es:
> 
> 1.- El Típico Chicano, que se la pasa denigrando a México -el acomplejado-
> 2.- El Pocho que 24hrs se la pasa lamentando cómo es posible que México haya perdido Texas, Cali, Arizona etc y que apoya al "aztlan"
> 3.- El que no sabe nada de México e ignora.
> 
> Mí experiencia con los 3 grupos se me ha hecho poco placentera, sinceramente ODIO el acentito ese pocho Español -a la Jenni Rivera- así que no es un buen comienzo.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> otra cosa el 90% de los Mexicanos que viven en USA son descendientes de pueblerinos-campesinos que perdieron tierras, así que bueno, aunque suene despectivo, no es de sorprenderse que teniendo un poco de dinero tengan la cabeza en los cielos y denigren al país de sus abuelos/padres.
> 
> así que para mi ese tipo de gente son basura, me parece bien que hayan dejado el país, no aportan nada a la sociedad y no soy muy fan de la cultura hispana en USA de muy 'in your face' tampoco, así que es un gane-gane.


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: vinnnie

Sanción: 1 mes.

Comentarios despectivos-historial. 



vinnnie said:


> Por este tipo de actitudes México se estancó, siempre que la gente pensaba en nuestro pais le venían a la mente: mariachis, jarritos y mercados.
> 
> Creanme que aquí en el sur del país lidiamos con estos tipejos tooodo el tiempo. hno:
> 
> Muy bien por Pabellón Monterrey!!
> 
> saludos desde el sur!! :cheers:





vinnnie said:


> Para aquellos que apoyan a Mexico en el cine y en lugar de ver leperadas y bajezas del tipico movie chilango-style jajaja, mejor chequen el post de mi estimado Franek del Hilo de Tehuacán:
> 
> hasta ya me dieron ganas de ir a conocer ese valle lleno de cactus, alguien tiene más info??


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: H.Y.O.R

Sanción: 3 semanas.

Provocaciones-reincidente.



H.Y.O.R. said:


> que bueno que retomas esto thviv pues el compañero San Ciro publicó la nota en el thread de Rioverde excluyendo a Matehuala.. que pena me da este hombre (si es que lo es) pero espero que los moderadores tomen esto en cuenta y lo excluyan de foro c: no hay duda de que el es el que nos hace entrar en pleito cuando nosotros reclamamos.
> 
> pero mas pena da que los moderadores no se den cuenta desde un principio y que aun cuando se envia el reporte con evodencia y que ees mas que obvio que es una provocacion los moderadores salgan con que no es suficiente, y no es hasta que uno trata de hacer justicia por su mano cuando hacen caso y nos friegan a todos por igual.
> hablo del moderador Hotu Matua.
> espero que por lo menos les pagen por ha er su trabajo .
> 
> en cuanto a San Ciro, que trauma! jodido!
> 
> segun Hotu Matua esto no es provocación c: bueno Sanciro lo ddijo en general y no a una sola persona c:


----------



## Hook89

Usuario:

Sanción: Definitiva

Motivo: Provocaciones-conflictivo.



regio_ said:


> Nada que ver amigo! El trabajo era de contratación inmediata lo que me molesta es que vienen a monterrey para poder subsistir por que sus estados bueno en su caso es distrito no se ponen las pilas yo no tengo la culpa que de donde es originario el no haya las suficientes oportunidades pero bueno algo que me sorprendió mucho fue que dijo que allá en el distrito federal les pagaban $650 pesos por semana y no miento es en serio lo que digo...ojalá se haga algo con los migrantes para que ya le paren,por que seamos honestos no creo que sea el único en el foro al que le molestan!





regio_ said:


> Hola a todos soy nuevo por acá! Y sólo quiero dar mi humilde opinión...yo creo que metro para apodaca no hace falta! Por que yo vivo por la fe y viajando en camión el centro me queda a 20 minutos asi que yo pienso que no es tan necesario el metro para esta parte de la ...POR ZMM ya que todas las rutas van a dar a la carretera miguel alemán y por lo tanto pues no es tanto el tiempo que se requiere para ir a monterrey...POR OTRA PARTE SI LO HACEN HACIA ESTE RUMBO CREO QUE LO ÚNICO QUE VAMOS A GANAR ES QUE VENGA MÁS GENTE DE OTROS ESTADOS A QUITARNOS NUESTROS EMPLEOS YA QUE SE DARÁN CUENTA QUE AUNQUE LES DEN CASA HASTA PESQUERÍA SERÁ FÁCIL LLEGAR AL BELLO,PODEROSO E IMPORTANTE MUNICIPIO DE MONTERREY





regio_ said:


> Jajajajaja pues habla por ti SUREÑO por que el único rey aquí y en el mundo es MONTERREY OK





regio_ said:


> Da lo mismo chilango o no es un SUREÑO...ARRIBA MONTERREY ARRIBA LOS RAYADOS Y FELIZ AÑO NUEVO A TODO NUEVO LEÓN! Iñor...por cierto así es nuestra forma de ser,arrogantes y crecidos.
> O dime acaso tu no te sientes superior a los ciudadanos de México?...se honesto con tu respuesta.


----------



## Hu90

*hhophann*
Sanción: *una semana*
Motivo: Comentarios ofensivos dentro de una discusión.



hhophann said:


> Ups, qué dramático! Si siquiera sabes escribir correctamente. Pero respeto tus limitadas capacidades. No te enojes.


----------



## Hu90

*garppp*
Sanción: se ha analizado la situación y la sanción es *DEFINITIVA*.
Motivo: Insultos, agresiones y provocar pleitos en el thread de Dragon Mart



garppp said:


> ¿A ver, Cocainomano con quien crees que hablas para empezar?
> 
> Para responderme primero escribe bien, eso claro suponiendo que quieras ser tomado en cuenta por mi.
> es veneno.
> 
> Cuarto: ¿Jugar con carritos?, ¿Estudiar?... Aprende a insultar acéfalo. Después hablamos.
> 
> Btw: Queda claro el porque la opinión de un Mexicano inmigrante (acerca de México) importa un cacahuate. El nivel de debate puede ser así de bajo. Es bastante triste. Deberías de estudiar a como hablas y como te expresas me parece que solo eres un repartidor de pizzas con un fuerte trastorno depresivo-Compulsivo.
> 
> :hug:





garppp said:


> Idiota a eso me refiero.


----------



## Hu90

*Camotitlan*
Sanción: *DEFINITIVA*
Motivo: Creación de cuenta troll y generar spam



DaiTengu said:


> Chaco seems to have multiple personalities using  Camotitlan and  Chaco sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!





Chaco said:


> ojala cobren de a $100 la subida para todos si no va a terminar oliendo a chicharrines, sobaco, y demas olores que se aprecian en los cines del centro, en mi vida me vuelvo a parar por esos lados.





Chaco said:


> ahi la rueda va a terminar oliendo a sobaco y otros olores similares, el gateo bravo siempre sera el gateo bravo.





DaiTengu said:


> Angelopolita seems to have multiple personalities using  Camotitlan and  Chaco and  Angelopolita sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## Hook89

*carl8745*
Sanción: DEFINITIVA
Motivo: Cuenta clon - Troll.



Hotu Matua said:


> Cuenta: carlosmachete
> Sanción: Permanente
> Motivo: Troll subforo Monterrey, thread VAO, con ataques directos a la ciudad y sus habitantes
> Evidencia: Diferida


----------



## Hook89

*yapcross*
Sanción: TEMPORAL - 1 semana.
Motivo: Política-historial.



yapcross said:


> Mi predicción de las nuevas placas de Jalisco, ahora que entre el nuevo gobierno del PRI. Siguiendo las tendencias actuales de las placas.


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: Arzon

Sanción: 1 semana - provocaciones



Arzon said:


> Asi es mis shinolas! tampoco se paren a buscar trabajos, no son bienvenidos! llevense a sus familiares de aca del estado:banana:


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: pepo mm

Sanción: 10 días - provocaciones.



pepo mm said:


> Jajaja no seas nena :lol:





pepo mm said:


> Es parte de una canción, no conforma mi filosofía, pero, ni quien le hable al otro otro tipo que se mete, viene a hacer mas gay a un foro de por si ya gay. hno:


----------



## Hook89

*Yorch78*
Sanción: Temporal - 5 días.
Motivo: Hacer mofa de una tragedia.



Yorch78 said:


> hacci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 14 muertos, 80 heridos y ch1ng0s de ambulancias y helicópteros por todos lados. Eso si me tocó
> 
> 
> 
> y un presidente muerto de miedo por querer privatizar PEMEX. :lol: :nuts:
> 
> Huy que meyo!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: Arzon 

Sanción: 2 semanas-provocaciones reincidente.



Arzon said:


> Los sinaloenses siempre han vivido a nuestra sombra, no me extraña que vivan pendiente de todo lo que hacemos, su anhelo maximo es que nosotros como su mayor figura de desarrollo los veamos de iguales o superiores algun dia, esa es su meta en la vida, y es lo que les falta para sentirse realizados.^^


----------



## Hook89

*Notificación.*

Usuario: Heludin

A petición personal del usuario se procede con la baja de la cuenta.



Heludin said:


> Al panel de moderadores de SSC México, ha sido una gran experiencia formar parte de esta comunidad donde se aprende mucho, por motivos personales he decidido dar de baja mi cuenta en SSC.
> 
> Gracias a TODOS por su tolerancia y espero SSC siga siendo un espacio informativo como hasta el día de hoy.
> 
> Gracias HOOK por tu apoyo.


----------



## DieQro

Cuentas sancionadas: *HEBQ* y *plossssss*

Sanción: *Definitiva-cuenta clon.*



DaiTengu said:


> plossssss seems to have multiple personalities using  HEBQ and  plossssss sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: Tulieres.

Sanción: 5 días. Insistir en desviar un tema pese a advertencia previa.



Tuileries said:


> Ya para finalizar por que como bien dice OSCARISC todo lo que digamos no tiene peso si el gobierno tiene la última palabra. Con lo de la Línea 4 yo me refería a que la situación actual de la Línea 4, Martín Carrera - Santa Anita, no hablé de prolongarla ni de planes futuros para esa y si leen bien mis comentarios, nunca hable de política ni discursos similares, solo me límite a llamar los motivos por ese título


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: mich94 

Sanción: 5 días-Política/lenguaje inapropiado.



mich94 said:


> Que mal por el estado ojal el pendejo de peña cumpla lo que dijo y fausto lo que el tambien dijo


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: PACHEBEL 

Sanción: 2 meses.

Motivo: Spam/empezar el desvio de un thread-Provocaciones/ofensas.



PACHEBEL said:


> Hey amigos los invitamos a observar el lanzamiento de un satélite desarrollado por estudiantes y profesores del ITSU (Instituto Tecnológico de Uruapan), con el asesoramiento de un Ingeniero de la NASA.
> 
> Es un evento único, y de gran relevancia para nuestro estado.
> 
> Podran seguirlo por el proyecto http://www.webcamsdemexico.com/ surgido tambien en Uruapan
> 
> Uruapan, siempre en Progreso..., La Ciudad más hermosa naturalmente de Michoacán, y segunda en importancia.
> 
> http://www.quadratin.com.mx/Noticias/Asesora-NASA-satelite-educativo-armado-en-Uruapan
> 
> .





PACHEBEL said:


> No será acaso un estacionamiento para barcos solamente????, con una ciudad deficiente y gente empobrecida, y servicios pésimos.
> 
> La Ciudad de LAZARO CÁRDENAS no obtiene aun los beneficios de ser el traspatio de un estacionamiento importante, aun permanece Hermético a su entorno.
> 
> Jamás desbancaría a Uruapan, por que nosotros tenemos una industría propia donde se involucra a la gente de la ciudad, quien por cierto activo esta industría, el ingreso nace y se queda en Uruapan.
> 
> Una clase rápida: para que un proyecto sea sustentable debe tener 3 condiciones: Debe ser Economico, involucrar a la población, y ecologista. Es lógico ver donde esta UP y LZC al respecto.
> 
> Necesitas menos datos de “feeling” que nacen del corazón (corazonadas) y más estudio estadístico y científico.
> 
> .





PACHEBEL said:


> icard: acaso no leiste donde dice "Y cruzará la línea que las Agencias conocen como ESPACIO cercano...."
> 
> Lee bien o siempre aprenderas MAL. Es el mal mexicano.





PACHEBEL said:


> JAJAJA, Entiendo tu ignorancia, no tienes conocimientos es normal, por la educación que hay en este país.
> 
> Espera te explico a ver si entiendes:
> 
> Pi = 3.141592...
> pi ~ 3.1416 Donde.: [~] = Aproximado
> 
> Si agarraras el diámetro del círculo y lo colocas encima de su circunferencia cabria 3.1416....
> 
> Si cortaras el circulo en una sección digamos 1/4 de circunferencia crearíamos un Angulo de 45 grados, pero y podríamos decir que es (1/4 de pi) hasta aquí todo bien, ok??
> qué obtienes? un arco de Angulo "@ = 45° "pero al final una parte de circulo.....que mantiene el mismo radio por ende la misma circunferencia por ende el mismo circulo por ende la misma función.
> En ningún lado dice que el Satélite sea función del tiempo.....imagínate algo orbitando y solo necesitas el 0.005% de esa trayectoria.....
> 
> Si un satélite le da la vuelta a la tierra hace un ciclo pero si tomamos una parte de ese ciclo a 3 horas no quiere decir que no le pueda dar la vuelta a la tierra, solo que no necesitamos eso ya que no tenemos los recursos para recogerlo a donde pueda caer, aparte no tiene por que estar suspendido por que el objetivo sería "recuperación"
> 
> No te preocupes, jaja, decía un científico, Explícale algo sabio a un necio y se harás mas Torpe, Explícale algo torpe a un sabio y lo harás más sabio. Solo lo hago por divertirme me imagino tu cara de WHAT?, jajajaa
> 
> .





PACHEBEL said:


> hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> JAJAJAJAJA
> Cómo le hacen caso al "Chetes", ese w*y es un ********* """"" es que cuando hablo del chetes me acuerdo de Facundo Cabral. pero hay bueno
> 
> Busque una tabla de referencia, hombre Googlenla de perdis.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/401/presentacin1ew.jpg/





PACHEBEL said:


> No sabes leer cab*r*on, que pongo que me refiero ""A un cuarto de Pi """ 1/4 Pi""" en todo el texto
> 
> Estas ciego (w e y) también o solo eras p*e n d e j o????
> 
> TEMA CERRADO.......


----------



## Hook89

*yapcross*

Sanción: Temporal-2 semanas.

Motivo: Insistir en hablar de temas no permitidos en el foro (política)-Historial de diversas sanciones tanto en SSC México como Latinscrapers.



yapcross said:


> México iba en camino a ser potencia mundial con Porfirio Diaz, llegaron los priistas con su "revolución" y se murió el México prospero con mucho futuro y nació el México corrupto y tercermundista gracias al PRI.





yapcross said:


> Día 20 de noviembre, no es un día para festejar, es un día de luto para México, de verdad no se porque festejan esa fecha, si es cuando México murió. Es una fecha para lamentarse.





yapcross said:


> Desde niños nos dicen que lo festejemos como tácticas priistas para intentar maquillar que la Revolución fue lo mejor que le pasó a México, cuando es todo lo contrario.




*roromu*

Sanción: Definitiva.

Motivo: Historial conflictivo- nula respuesta pese a diversas sanciones.



roromu said:


> ay si ya mi don teo, todas sabemos que eres muy lindo y a todo dar, pero acepta que aquí ni para donde hacerse, esa clase de comercios de mal gusto y para el tercermundista no van ya.
> 
> Te queremos teofilito pero acepta la opinión pública por esta vez, ;*





roromu said:


> Caray o en Coatza tan les encanta la obra de Diego Rivera que se excintan con tan solo ver una de sus pinturas o son tan primitivos que cualquier cosa que presente un cuerpo desnudo les es pornografía.
> 
> felicidades Coatza y México, esta es la CLASE de gente que necesitamos para salir del tercermundismo e ignorancia.





roromu said:


> Ay amiguito tu si que me has dado ternura, para empezar como te atreves a comparar el tipo de negocios de la condesa con un deprimente coco beers, quizá en la condesa exista uno que otro comercio que esta de mas en la colonia, pero ya quisiera boca del rio tener el tipo de comercios que abundan en la condesa (escenario que sería fantástico para boca). Y para terminar, por supuesto que sí nos quejamos los vecinos de la condesa de la proliferación desmedida de negocios en la zona, aunque sean estos de primer nivel, en el DF lo que menos nos interesa es más oferta comercial, estamos ahogados en ella.
> 
> Saludos :*





roromu said:


> Concuerdo totalmente contigo, que pululen este tipo de comercios buchonescos de clientela de segunda en lugares premium de la zona conurbada, para eso están sitios como la Miguel alemán o Salvador Díaz miron, en donde pueden perfectamente ubicar este tipo de comercios mundanos. Si iban a abrir giros nocturnos en esta zona hubiesen pensado primero en el buen gusto.





roromu said:


> no mi arqui fred, de lo que te hablo es un secreto a voces, todo coatza sabe de los gustos de marquito; y con la gata que tiene por esposa y obras como esta, cree que calma la opinión pública al respecto. Ojalá los recursos se utilizarán para otro tipo de obras y no para enaltecer el opio del pueblo


----------



## DieQro

Cuentas sancionadas: *LaRosca* y *Jim Morrison*

Sanción: *Definitiva-cuenta clon*.



DaiTengu said:


> Jim Morrison seems to have multiple personalities using  LaRosca and  Jim Morrison sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## Hu90

*alejandro33*
Sanción: *DEFINITIVA*
Motivo: Cuenta troll, ofensa y saca a relucir complejos.



alejandro33 said:


> Tu eres el marica moderador que borra lo que incomode a tu ídolo vdd?
> 
> Cuánto te dan?


----------



## DieQro

*luar25*

Sanción: *2 SEMANAS*
Motivo: Peleas y desvío del tema de Trenes de alta velocidad

Evidencia:



luar25 said:


> ^^tu por que cres? :hahano:
> 
> 
> si el tren de guanajuato ya tiene todo liberado el derecho de via , costos ,afectaciones etc
> 
> y el de queretaro no tiene nada y es muy complicado para tener todo lo que a obtenido el de guanajuato a lo largo de varias administraciones.
> 
> que mal los intereses politicos! hno:





luar25 said:


> ya ves que son muy sencibles los queretanitos ,yo en mis comentarios jamas insulte asu estado como dije !que feos son los intereses politicios! se ve que se acomplejan muy rapido los queretanitos hno:
> ahora si como dicen el leon cree que todos son de su condicion!
> 
> lo bueno para mi estado esq que es una de las potencias economicas del pais :banana:
> 
> saludos!


*Tinieblas*

Sancion: *2 MESES*
Motivo: Peleas y desvío del tema de Trenes de alta velocidad
(Ultima advertencia debido al historial de este usuario, la próxima sera banneo definitivo)

Evidencia:



Tinieblas said:


> No estoy seguro si el INEGI, la UNDP y el Tec de Monterrey tomaron en cuenta eso que mencionas de Guanajuato para hacer sus estudios, yo solo puse el resultado de los estudios, a menos que se hayan puesto de acuerdo estas 3 instituciones para atacar a Guanajuato sin contar con ninguna base :nuts::weird:


^^ No olvidar que los moderadores podemos ver los mensajes editados.



Tinieblas said:


> Creo que es sarcasmo jeje, pero de todas maneras aclarando... (y basándonos en datos concretos de instituciones serias)
> 
> De acuerdo al Programa de las Naciones Unidas para el Desarrollo el estado de Guanajuato tiene un *IDH de 0.7059*, es el estado número *26 de las 32* entidades de México (solo por arriba de Zacatecas, Veracruz, Michoacán, Guerrero, Oaxaca y Chiapas); su IDH se asemeja al de la isla de Tonga en Oceanía.
> 
> www.undp.org/spanish/
> 
> 
> De acuerdo al INEGI, en PIB percápita, ocupa el lugar *20 de las 32 entidades* con un PIB de *$ 7,685 USD.*
> 
> 
> http://www.inegi.gob.mx/
> 
> 
> Y de acuerdo al Tec de Monterrey, es el estado *número 24 de 32 en Competitividad,* lo puedes consultar en:
> 
> http://www.itesm.mx/webtools/competitividad/ranking.html


----------



## Hook89

*What_The_Face*

Sanción: banneo de 3 meses

Motivo: Ataques directos a otros foritas-spam-historial conflictivo/diversas sanciones.



What_The_Face said:


> El estado es una cosa y el DF otra, ese proyecto fue pensado para que estuviera en la capital de los mexicanos y Satélite no es parte de la capital. Sería injusto para el resto de los estados.
> 
> Después del fracaso de la estela, no tendría mucho sentido gastar más dinero en monumentos, y menos en estados tan pobres como el edo de méxico, que antes que un monumento, la gente agradeceria que pavimentaran algunas de sus calles o pusieran servicio de agua.
> 
> 
> Estéticamente tampoco cuadra, esas torres de colores chillones chocan con la sobriedad y buen gusto del arco.





What_The_Face said:


> Son más de 15 millones de personas... Por otra parte, quise decir un estado con altos indices de pobreza y analfabetismo.
> México es una economia muy grande pero eso no significa que no haya pobres :nuts:
> 
> No veo ningún insulto ahí, veo más insulto en la propuesta de poner un monumento que cuesta millones en un estado en el que hay gente con muchas necesidades.
> 
> Pero al parecer el derroche de la Estela de luz no fue suficiente para algunos... Sinceramente no estamos para más monumentos.





What_The_Face said:


> Como sea, sólo que me sorprende que al menos no seas bi :|
> 
> Igual todos sabemos lo que significa "Hetero open mind"... eres el 2 :|





What_The_Face said:


> Señal de inseguridad?
> 
> 
> Un hetero 100% seguro de su orientación no tiene problemas con compartir la ducha con otros hombres.
> 
> Para mi que estás esperando a que te descubran
> 
> No te estoy trolleando, sólo que traía algunas dudas que me estás aclarando. Sin ponerse a la defensiva namás.





> Nop a ninguna de las anteriores.
> 
> Pista 2: A las hermanas de diego-may también les llaman por el nombre de esa ciudad
> 
> Es muy conocida!





> Pero Motul dijo que le encantaba por ser una lesbi fuerte.
> 
> Pero como siempre buscando algo para llevarme la contraria, poco hombre.



*Corith y GRZK*

Sanción: Definitiva. Art. 02/Usuarios nuevos y conflictivos.

Art. 02. Art. 02. Bajo pena de expulsión definitiva (bann) , quedan estrictamente prohibida en cualquier forma o medio (Sea broma, burla u como comentario meramente ocurrente), cualquier tipo de discriminación: Xenofobia, Clasicismo, Homofobia, etc; así como temas alusivos a la Pedofilia. 



Corith said:


> Bueno, mientras los capitalinos se desviven por Europa y la epoca de la colonia, yo propongo que a Baja California le cambiemos el Nombre a Canton Occidental. Tambien unos cambios estructurales: La estatua de Benito Juarez en Nueva Guangzhou por una del eterno lider Mao Tse Tsung, la estatua de Cuauhtemoc en Nueva Shenzhen por una de Confucio o Sun Tzu, y una bandera de la Republica Popular en el puerto de Neo Kwoloon, donde entraran toda clase de productos de superior calidad desde la gloriosa Asia.
> 
> *Solo haciendo este tipo de cambios podremos avanzar a una civilizacion verdadera en lugar de quedarnos atrapados en el pasado como los asquerosos cripto-judios anti-libre mercado del Sur.*





GRZK said:


> oigan el problema del ambulantaje también tiene otro transfondo social, mucha de esa gente no es originaria de aquí son de provincia, muchos de estados sureños, yo soy de Coacalco nací aquí y mi familia son defeños de pura cepa algo que es casí imposible de encontrar, en mi familia, mis abuelos nacieron por ahí de 1927 y 1935 y nacieron en el DF en Chururbusco y me comentaban que la ciudad no era así, era mas pequeña, menos tráfico, menos corrupta, menos sucia, etc. a ellos incluso se acuerdan que les toco ver como las trajinera pasaban por el río churubusco y consulado hasta la viga, aquí fuera de mi escuela has 2 señoras en su puesto que venden dulces y no se que pero son unas señoras pigmeo miden 1.40 m y hablan su lengua indígena y su acento no es de aquí vamos pues es de pueblo, y son muchos sureños a eso se dedican la zona oriente se pobló con gente de fuera y le siguen llegando, a eso sumenle una falta de control de natalidad, nula educación, etc.
> yo me pregunto si Monterrey, Chihuahua, Mexicali, Cancún, etc. tienen mejores indicadores de vida, empleo y no se que mas los regios presumen de muchos empleos, que su ciudad no sufre nada de tráfico, etc. por que esa gente no se va a vivir allá??
> se tiene que incentivar el campo para que esa gente se regrese o de plano desviar la migración, la ciudad de México no puede mas con tantas migración de provincia hno: ya somos muchos y no cabemos, cada vez hay recortes de agua, mas tráfico, para ingresar o peor para silir del DF hago mas ni menos 2 horas por periférico y aveces se hacen hasta 4 horas por indios verdes, es fatal, ya no podemos con tanta migración.
> 
> bueno es mi humilde opinión



*DiegoAuriazul;*

Sanción: Temporal - 2 semanas.

Motivo: Art. 02 - Primera sanción.



DiegoAuriazul said:


> que yo sepa los unicos argentinos indigenas son los bolivianos indocumentados que viven en las villas miseria de Buenos Aires ya que Argentina en si nunca tuvo presencia indigena dominante, si al caso los del norte que colindan con Paraguay y Bolivia...





DiegoAuriazul said:


> pues si pero tampoco es que los inditos y los chacales sean unas blancas palomas, a lo mejor no son todos pero si tienen su fama bien ganada, al igual que la gente de buen porte, todo mundo tienen cola que les pisen, me parece de muy mal gusto que quieras victimizar a las personas que no son europeas siendo que en todos lados se cuecen habas...


----------



## Hook89

* Marie_Antoinette, What_The_Face and Marie Antoinette*

Sanción: Definitiva - Cuenta clon



DaiTengu said:


> Marie Antoinette seems to have multiple personalities using  Marie_Antoinette, What_The_Face and  Marie Antoinette sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## Hook89

* Culichi5050*

Sanción: Definitiva.

Motivo: Cuenta clon - Spam constante - provocaciones.



Hu90 said:


> *Culichi4040*
> Sanción: 2 semanas
> Motivo: Que manera de molestar los demás foristas con lo mismo una y otra vez, ya existía una llamada de atención previa en donde se avisaba que en caso de reincidencia habría una sanción.





Culichi5050 said:


> Yo creo que se deben de dejar de mamadas (con todo respeto) si se quiere que este foro sea concurrido y exitoso no debe ser tan rigido o estricto.
> 
> Si solo se van a publicar noticias va a estar muy aburrido
> 
> Un foro es mas que para informar,es para convivir, asi lo veo yo y desde ahorita lo digo, si las reglas del foro me permitan participar asi, asi lo segire haciendo.





Culichi5050 said:


> De eso pido mi limosna, ignorenme jejeje
> 
> Y este tarado cree que solo con subir fotos se aporta al tread





Culichi5050 said:


> Y si, yo creo que si subo la cantidad de posts me van a dar un premio en efectivo jejeje





Culichi5050 said:


> jaja lentitud mental, jaja mira se v que tienes muco sueño jajaja por otro lado hablando de lentitud mental: yo no tengo que elaborar dos posts para darme a entender jeje
> 
> Y hablando de incoherencias e incongruencias tampoco soy yo el que le digo a alguien que no se pelee en otros foros cuando yo surto lindo y bonito en dicho lugar
> 
> Que me reporten, como siempre lo he dicho, si me banean seria bueno, asi no pierdo tanto tiempo en estas cosas
> 
> No te digo que eres o te haces? no es salir huyendo es abandonar un foro porque no deja nada bueno, entiendes o te explico con piedritas?
> 
> O acaso tu tambien saliste huyendo?
> 
> Saludos





Culichi5050 said:


> jajaja y tu si tienes muchas cosas relevantes que decir? :lol: a ver? por ejemplo?
> 
> 
> No pues con esos posts que pones no se entiende nada tienes que venir a complementarlos porque de plano no se te entiende
> 
> Pues yo tampoco hui, me mude :lol:
> 
> A ver como esta eso de que llegaron a donde yo me desterre? o sea estoy desterrado? a ver explicame eso poque francamente no sabia que estaba desterrado, digo para enterarme, no? que venga la segunda parte!
> 
> Y luego yo soy el que no entiendo, no te digo!


----------



## DieQro

*Armin gdl*

Sanción: 2 semanas

Constante spam y pleitos en los temas de "Los mas altos en construcción" y "Panoramicas" a pesar de haber sido advertido.



Armin gdl said:


> No es regio, ya lo sabemos, sabes que quien empezó todo fue santiagomty por el lo decíamos, no te queda hacerte el que no entindes, ya se me hacia raro no viniera alguien mas de mty a opinar con sarcasmo :nuts::nuts::nuts:hno:.





Armin gdl said:


> Compañero no te molestes en convencerlos deja que cada quien piense y comente lo que quieran, si ni poniendo todo lo que se construye en Gdl, se convencen es su problema, los tapatíos sabemos perfectamente que Puebla, no esta a la par de nosotros en construcciones, siempre es que bien por Puebla y mas si viene de regios, pero de no ser tavo mty que comento y agradecio las actualizaciones de Gdl es raro ver algún comentario buena onda de un regio para nuestra ciudad en fin es mi opinión por lo que veo en el foro, hay que ignorar y seguir aportando y mientras nosotros seguir disfrutando de la transformación de nuestra ciudad.





Armin gdl said:


> por que digo si no sabes y no tienes la certeza de lo que escribes, pues no te aventures a opinar, y siempre es querer así lo veo yo, minimizar lo construido en Gdl ojo aclaro no digo es de todos los foristas ni generalizo ok pero yo no me atrevería a decir que pareciera que la ciudad de México va a la par en construcción con Mty porque amigos foristas del Df me an dicho que por mucho están por encima de Mty en construcciones actualmente, en altura, cantidad de proyectos y diseño, entonces para que crear un debate de quien es mejor o donde se construye mas, es mi opinión, porque ya eso lo veo mas bien con un afán de molestar, o de competencia, en fin saludos.


*yukatan_boy*

Sanción: 1 semana

Continuar desviando el tema de "Los mas altos en construcción"



yukatan_boy said:


> Yo pienso lo mismo, en cantidad, porque en altura la cosa es diferente, casi todos los proyectos de Puebla son muuy bajos.





yukatan_boy said:


> Tranquilo, estás exagerando y haciendo más grande "ésto"
> 
> Cómete unos snickers... mejor? ;D


*MTY Citizen*

Sanción: 1 semana

Continuar desviando el tema de "Los mas altos en construcción"



MTY Citizen said:


> ¡Caray! No sabía que el compañero Yucatan boy es Regio.
> 
> :nuts:
> 
> :lol:


----------



## DieQro

*Memo*

Sanción: *1 semana*

Seguir una discusión fuera de tema a pesar de la advertencia hecha anteriormente:



Memo said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> 
> Tarde que temprano tenian q venir de otros lados a mostrar el ardor de no aceptar lo que sucede aqui y no lo digo por el amigo de Puebla, pero si por ahi de algunos foristas cuyas cds tienen una famita de antaño de vivir entre la violencia y el CO, lo raro es q de esas cds solo en Mty y Gdl se observe ese lavado descarado y no en las fronterizas q con el historial q llevan deberian ser un NY a estas alturas :nuts:


Hay que tener cuidado al emitir este tipo de opiniones de un fenómeno que tanto daño le ha hecho al pais, mas aun siendo un señalamiento tan grave y sin fundamento, a veces es mejor no opinar nada.

*puebla09*

Sanción: *1 semana*



puebla09 said:


> lavado de dinero (opinion personal) no solo en mty tambien en queretaro y puebla...


*sasa_taisa*

Sanción: *1 semana*



sasa_taisa said:


> Vaya, al fin alguien lo dijo....
> 
> Si bien Mty es una ciudad llena de empresarios visionarios y dignos de admirar, es muy cierto que el lavado de dinero se hace desvergonzadamente, lo mismo en Qro y Puebla. Aun asi, es interesante lo que el dinero del narco puede llegar a hacer :lol:


----------



## Hook89

*refugacho*

Sanción: Temporal - 2 semanas.

Motivo: Spam constante en diversos threads - nula respuesta ante llamados a cambiar de actitud.





refugacho said:


> Calculo aproximado de amortizacion de terracerias, tendido de vías, catenaria de electrificacion y señalizacion de circulacion y sistemas de seguridad, estaciones y accesos a estas.
> 
> 210'000,000 por kilometro x 300 kilometros = 63,000 millones.
> 
> Invitar a dos compañias con 3 trenes cada una para que hagan 16 viajes en total ida y vuelta durante el dia.
> 
> *Suponiendo 200 pasajeros por viaje con un costo boleto de $ 600
> 
> Suponiendo 200 pasajeros por viaje por 16 viajes diarios = 3,200 passjeros por dia por $200 pesos por viajero viaje solo para amortizacion = $640,000 de amortizacion diaria.
> 
> Costo de 63,000'000,000 entre 640,00 diarios 98,437 dias = 269 años
> 
> No es negocio una amortizacion a tan largo plazo.
> 
> Por eso digo que es mejor aereopuertos regionales con trenes al centro de las ciudades de 30 kilomtros de recorrido.
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene otro calculo?
> *





refugacho said:


> *277 kilómetros: estaciones Mérida, Izamal, Valladolid, Tixkokob, Cacalchén, Tunkás, Cobá, Punta Venado.
> 277 kilómetros entre siete estaciones da a 39 kilómetros entre estaciones.
> Así es imposible un tren rápido a menos que tenga 3 vías para destinar una a expreso que no pare más que en 1 intermedia.
> Más bien lo que se proyecta es un tranvía.
> Sin proyecto no se puede juzgar y todo queda en intenciones.
> 
> 
> 
> refugacho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El costo de AVE Madrid –Barcelona fue de 14 millones de Euros por kilómetro.
> € 14’000,000 x $15 = $ 210’000,000
> 
> Dejando aparte "transas" que son iguales en España que en Mexico
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene un costo internacional por kilómetro diferente?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *





refugacho said:


> E*l ejemplo del Chihuahua Pacifico-“el Chepe”- con sus 37 puentes, 86 túneles, sus vueltas para subir del nivel del mar a 2,400 metros, sus 16 horas para 673 kilómetros, con sus dos trenes diarios y sus paradas –a veces hasta 50- que le hacen como si fuera autobús, está muy lejos de considerarse un ferrocarril eficiente y desde luego no ha pagado nunca su espelúznate costo de construcción.
> Más bien es un teleférico grandote para alpinistas flojos.
> *





refugacho said:


> *Quise decir los de la época de Porfirio Díaz de los que ha vivido este país durante 100 años con una sola obra importante que es el Chihuahua –Pacifico que no sirve para nada.
> Y en cuanto a los de Yucatán, nomás hay que ver los anchos de vía en la estación de Mérida para ver los FFCC que construyó la casta divina.
> Total si se hace un FFCC de cuarta que no tenga uso los más perjudicados son los educados yucatecos.
> Y si me equivoco por desconocimiento ahí están los inteligentes economistas y técnicos para aportar datos que todos valoremos y hacer doctrina “enseñando al que no sabe”.
> 
> *





refugacho said:


> *Es que no encuentro información sobre las características del proyecto y lo único que puedo hacer es hacer especulaciones, no es mi intención hacer alboroto.
> Me intereso el foro al haber viajado en trenes a 280 K/h saber que se sentiría a viajar a más de 300, es pura curiosidad.
> Sería muy conveniente que si alguien en el foro conoce los datos de cómo se enfoca la obra los divulgara o nos remitiera a la documentación publicada.
> *





refugacho said:


> *Pues es una lastima desperdiciar la orografía de Yucatán y el potencial turístico haciendo un tren como Porfirio Díaz.*





refugacho said:


> *Yo entendía que le foro se refería a trenes rápidos, es decir de los que tuvieran pendientes y gálibos para entre 200 y 300 kilómetros por hora y con paradas lo más cercanas de 150 kilómetros entre sí.*





refugacho said:


> *
> Bien, saliendonos del foro trenes de alta velocidad
> Teniendo en cuenta la favorable orografía de la península para terracerías:
> Para presupuesto tentativo y escenario de amortización con datos publicados conocidos:
> ¿Eléctrico?
> ¿Cuantos kilómetros?
> ¿2 vías?
> ¿Cuantas estaciones?
> ¿Qué pendientes máximas?
> ¿Qué velocidad?
> *





refugacho said:


>





refugacho said:


> *Es que no encuentro información sobre las características del proyecto y lo único que puedo hacer es hacer especulaciones, no es mi intención hacer alboroto.
> Me intereso el foro al haber viajado en trenes a 280 K/h saber que se sentiría a viajar a más de 300, es pura curiosidad.
> Sería muy conveniente que si alguien en el foro conoce los datos de cómo se enfoca la obra los divulgara o nos remitiera a la documentación publicada.
> *




Duplicar post:

Thread: MÉXICO | Trenes de alta velocidad 



refugacho said:


> *_____________________
> 
> Un ferrocarril consta de cuatro partes:
> 
> Tendido de vías con pendientes y gálibos para determinada velocidad siendo de desear que sean los favorables posibles.
> Tendido de catenarias de energía eléctrica.
> Señalizaciones y comunicaciones.
> Equipo rodante
> 
> La tres primeras deben ser de propiedad federal.
> En el equipo rodante puede ser concesionado y competir distintas formas, frecuencias, compañías y tarifas como líneas de autobuses por una carretera.
> ______________________
> *


MÉRIDA | Noticias | Tren Rápido 



refugacho said:


> *_________________________________
> Un ferrocarril consta de cuatro partes:
> 
> Tendido de vías con pendientes y gálibos para determinada velocidad siendo de desear que sean los favorables posibles.
> Tendido de catenarias de energía eléctrica.
> Señalizaciones y comunicaciones.
> Equipo rodante
> 
> La tres primeras deben ser de propiedad federal.
> 
> En el equipo rodante puede ser concesionado y competir distintas formas, frecuencias, compañías y tarifas como líneas de autobuses por una carretera pagando sus desplazamientos para el mantenimiento de las vías y su amortización.
> __________________________*


----------



## JoseRP

Nikkodemo

Sanción: Temporal - 3 días

Motivo: Spam constante en diversos threads - caso omiso a avisos previos sobre la forma de poster noticias y fotografías que afectan la relevancia de información publicada y desarrollo de los temas.


>


----------



## Hook89

*hymex*

Sanción: Temporal - 5 días.

Motivo: Iniciar el desvío de un tema.



hymex said:


> En la página wikiconstitucion se puede votar por el nuevo nombre de la Ciudad que esta organizando el senado y la asamblea, el segundo lugar esta Tenochtitlan y hay varios nombres más





hymex said:


> Va en serio, el DF se convertirá en un estado más, desapareciendo la figura de distrito, de ahí el cambio de nombre, hoy es Ciudad de México, Distrito Federal . Hay 3 muy votados:
> 1) México Tenochtitlan, estado de Anahuac
> 2) México, Ciudad Capital
> 3) México, estado del valle de México





hymex said:


> Que el dinero del df se quedé aquí y no se reparta a la federación


*Por otra parte se aplicaran sanciones de 1 semana a quienes participaron de forma más activa en el desvío del tema, entraron en política o con ofensas. *

*afrmx y Barcelo388*

Sanción: Temporal - 1 semana.

Motivo: Las participaciones más activas en el desvío de un tema.



afrmx said:


> Que las delegaciones se convertirían en municipios, y cobrarían y administrarían el predial.
> 
> Al final esto es un juego de números. El DF como distrito tiene un lugar especial en la repartición de participaciones federales, pues en cierta forma el gobierno federal tiene responsabilidades directas sobre el distrito.
> 
> Al pasar a ser Estado sus reparticiones se van a dar y calcular de la misma forma que se calculan las del resto de los estados, y para conseguir recursos adicionales va a tener que entrar a competir con las peticiones del resto de los estados.
> 
> A nivel administrativo el cambio a municipios es el más significativo, además de que la asamblea legislativa, se convertiría en una cámara de diputados locales. En cierta forma se pierde un poco la centralización que se ha dado en el DF, pues los municipios ganan mucha más importancia al tener sus propios recursos.
> 
> 
> Honestamente creo que el tema se esta tratando de una forma tan superficial. Hacen ver al cambio como que lo único importante es ponerle nuevo nombre a la ciudad, cuando es lo menos importante. Es como ese asunto a nivel federal de cambiarle el nombre al país de Estados Unidos Mexicanos, a México. ¿realmente eso es prioridad?!





afrmx said:


> Jajaja claro porque el DF es una pulcritud en sus manejos. No creo que ninguno de las dos entidades sean una verdadera pulcritud. Lo que sugiero es que sigan adelante con el tema y dejen las comparativas DF-EdoMex de lado.
> 
> Solo para muestra en los últimos posts a los del estado nos tacharon de no tener identidad, de vivir todos en favelas, de ser todos vividores de la corrupción y de vivir con una eterna envidia por la panacea que es el DF. :crazy:
> 
> Y luego dicen que porque me ofendo con esos comentarios...





afrmx said:


> En qué me dices que yo estoy diciendo eso como si fuera mi propia opinión, cuando no lo es, sino que es el resumen de lo que los demás han dicho. Por eso en mi comentario digo "en los últimos posts NOS han tachado a los del estado" incluyéndome a mi.





afrmx said:


> ^^ Creo que no me entendiste, lo que digo en mi pos es de todo lo que nos acusan a los del estado, yo vivo en el estado. Y cada vez que salgo a pedir que se eviten estas actitudes, terminan por tacharme a mi por pedir respeto. Concuerdo contigo en que son prejuiciosos, ignorantes, enajenativos y estereotipados y seguiré pidiendo que la gente cuide sus comentarios y deje de insultar.
> 
> Tenemos que quitarnos la idea de que nos divide una línea política, vivimos en la misma ciudad y enfrentamos los mismos problemas y sufrimos las mismas carencias. Cuando entendamos eso, empezaremos a ser una mejor ciudad.
> 
> Saludos.





afrmx said:


> Bueno si así lo ves pues entonces todo bien. Alguien dijo que nada bueno puede pasar después de la 1am... ¿o eran las 2am?... En fin...
> 
> Yo digo que la Ciudad de México sea la Ciudad de México, el Estado de México sea el Estado de México, y que impulsemos la creación de una Comisión Metropolitana, con la participación del Gobierno del DF, del Gobierno del EdoMex, del Gobierno de Hidalgo (porque ya también les toca), el Gobierno Federal y la iniciativa privada. Pero que sea una comisión con verdaderos poderes y con un presupuesto suficiente. Una comision que realmente se planteara los problemas de la ciudad que van mas alla de las fronteras estatales. Sería interesante. Porque lo que existe ahora que es el fondo metropolitano, sólo son 5 monitos viendo de a cuanto les toca a cada quien para sus proyectos.





Barcelo388 said:


> Me gusta mucho lo que dices, de hecho siempre se me ha venido a la mente esa idea, la verdad es que para que se haga una verdadera planificación y adecuación del transporte público en esta ciudad (a lo que yo entendió y a lo que mi casi nulo saber y poca experiencia en el rubro pueden decir) y que deberás se vea reflejado en ella y en pro de ella se tienen que incluir a los municipios conurbanos de esta ciudad, recordar que comparten el mismo territorio y avenidas y que no están divididos por una gran muralla, ademas que la Ciudad de México, como tu lo dices, depende en muchos aspectos del Estado de México.
> 
> Pero, tanto así que los residentes del E. de México no tienen identidad propia tampoco, no hay que hacer tan grande y amontonar a toda la gente del Edo. de México en un complejo y forma de vida, que si bien la tienen gran parte de su población no toda, pero aun así a esa parte de la población le afecta la falta de planeación urbana y coordinación entre los gobiernos de los municipios y el D.F. La verdad me gusto mucho tu comentario hay una gran diferencia entre lo que tu dices y los que dicen demás compañeros del foro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Que bueno que dices eso a mi también me da mucha lastima escuchar eso y aun compartiendo casi el mismo territorio y comprendiéndose como una misma ciudad aunque la geografía no lo diga. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esos comentarios que tu marcas la verdad se me hicieron de lo mas ignorante y enajenativo, estereotipados y pre juiciosos que visto en este foro y la verdad que yo pensaba que por aca los prejuicios y estereotipos no eran muy comunes.
> 
> Pensar que no todo el Estado de México es de viviendas "favelas" ni todo el D.F. son palacios y departamentos de lujos de 300 m2, ni tan siquiera la zona conurbana de la Ciudad de México unos ejemplos Satélite y partes de Interlomas y Huixquilucan.





Barcelo388 said:


> ¡A mi me da patatús escuchar gente como tu! Vives enseguida de ellos y así como los enajenanas y prejuicias tu mismo otras personas dentro y fuera del país tienen totalmente estereotipada a la Ciudad de México como una ciudad de total pobreza, trafico, delincuencia, desorganización, etc... y la verdad da pena escuchar a gente ignorante queriendo hacer menos a otras personas.
> 
> 
> 
> La verdad pienso que la Ciudad de México al igual que el Estado de México recibirían mucho beneficio de ello. Pero, la verdad entiendo que ustedes piensen eso, cada quien libre de pensar y decir lo que quieran pero intentando no hacer daño a los demás, y entiendo sus comentarios y si bien yo no tengo totalmente la verdad intento opinar sin hacer menos a las demás personas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Estas bromeando o estas hablando en serio? que afán de quererse ver superior, no todas las partes del D. F. son de envidiar y mucho menos de presumir y tu englobando a todo el Estado de México a solo una parte de su población y territorio.
> 
> Algo parecido a lo anterior así como tu englobas y estereotipas a todo el Estado de México en el mundo a nosotros los mexicanos nos estereotipan, engloban y prejuician hasta hacernos ver como unos ignorantes, pueblerinos que siempre dormimos abajo de un cactus tapándonos la cara del sol y un claro ejemplo de que México no esta tan resegado es la Ciudad de México y otras ciudades como Guadalajara, Puebla, Monterrey Y demás ciudades. :bash:





Barcelo388 said:


> Si te entiendo e intente mas o menos argumentar los mismo, pero, ¿en que no te entendí?, explícamelo.
> :nuts:





Barcelo388 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> La verdad ya me hice bolas, yo tome mi postura y la intente argumentar lo mas bien que puede no se si bien o mal, a mi se me hizo bien lo que publicaste y te apoye y la verdad es que entre las cosas que mas gordas me caen están los estereotipos, prejuicios y la enajenación y si estas murallas sociales se acabaran en este mundo (comentario utópico) como en las mismas ciudades y países no existirían tantos problemas.
> 
> Esta bien que cada quien tome su postura la argumente y defienda, pero lo que si no esta bien es el sin fin de inculturalidades y comentarios ofensivos que sin pensar se hacen.





Barcelo388 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Se me hace buena esa idea y en si es menos utópica y mas posible que se realice (por cuestiones políticas, etc...) que la que yo he tratado de argumentar, pero como también yo no vivo el día al día en la Ciudad de México no están fácil saber lo que mas le convenga.


*BenZarate, roballan, brickellresidence, thewarriors_deck y acidomxar.*

Sanción: Temporal - 1 semana.

Motivo: Ofensas/comentarios despectivos y/o política.



BenZarate said:


> Si fusionaran el estado con el DF, me daría el patatus!





BenZarate said:


> Dejen de eso, que pasaría con las autoridades, quién se quedaría como gobernador, júrenlo que la actual administración capitalina saldría volando, sabemos que partido está en el poder y que partido gobierna el Estado de México, ni lo quiera Dios, Eruviel Ávila, nuestro "señor gobernador", ¡cruz, cruz!.





roballan said:


> ¡Por Favor no! Fusionar a la Ciudad de México con el EdoMex sería una desgracia.





roballan said:


> ¿Y qué me dicen de las reformas en materia civil que se han vivido en la Ciudad de México... y que se ven increíblemente lejanas en EdoMex?
> 
> -Matrimonio igualitario
> -Libre interrupción del Embarazo
> -Sinnúmero de programas de apoyo a los sectores más desfavorecidos
> -Divorcio exprés
> (por mencionar algunos)





brickellresidence said:


> si se fusionan seremos la ciudad con mas "favelas" del mundo!!!!





thewarriors_deck said:


> Especifique que es solo* MI* opinión. Y no por eso es una verdad absoluta e innegable, como algunos en este foro piensan que sus comentarios si lo son.





thewarriors_deck said:


> Cuando me tachan de ignorante y clasista no puedo dejar de dar mi opinión.
> 
> En primera; el Edo. podrá ser conurbano del D.F, podrá ser una extensión de la capital, pero "NO" es la capital, y eso queda claro desde siglos atrás, muchos. Para eso se crearon las lineas de división territorial. *SI existe una linea que nos divide.*
> 
> Segunda; los problemas del D.F están ligados al Edo. Y sí, en ellos entra la inseguridad que aqueja a la zona oriente. (recordar que en el Estado si hay asesinatos por narcotráfico y esta establecido como territorio de los Zetas) Fusionando ambos no quiero imaginar los problemas que se generarían en ese aspecto.
> 
> Tercera; ya se tienen convenios con los estados vecinos, el mas obvio es el No Circula. Se necesitan más pero no es necesario fusionar, en ese caso que también entre Morelos e Hidalgo. El D.F por si solo se puede auto sustentar, no existe ninguna necesidad con urgencia de que esta unión suceda. Ademas no quiero ni pensar el zafarrancho entre partidos para ver quien se queda con la administración de la zona.
> 
> En resumen MI OPINIÓN es que el Edo. ya tiene sus problemas y el D.F también. Y crea un problema gigantesco no es una solución.
> Ademas, todos tienen una opinión diferente sobre la zona conurbana y no siempre es la mas buena. Y no me importa como suene esto pero: El D.F es otro mundo.





thewarriors_deck said:


> ^^
> 
> Te viste tan inteligente con tu comentario, se ve que no tienes ni idea "mijito".





acidomxar said:


> Que los mexiquenses y los defeños son diferentes?! jajajajaja, buenísima esa puntada.
> 
> Y para los que insisten en ese bobo separatismo: "si sí sí mijito, tu eres muy superior, nadie se te compara" XD
> 
> Lo que hay que leer de gente "culta y estudiada"... Por dios.


----------



## Hook89

*el.arquitecto*

Sanción: Temporal - 2 semanas. 

Motivo: Iniciar el desvío de un tema + participar activamente en el mismo.



el.arquitecto said:


> En cuestión de museos, cuando se inagure el Jumex creo le quitara todo el protagonismo al Soumaya, que aunque mas pequeño y sobrio, albergara la colección de arte contemporaneo mas importante de America Latina y una de las mas importantes del mundo.





el.arquitecto said:


> Ni tan autoimpuesto, creeme, la coleccion del Soumaya es muy menor y no me refiero a cantidad.





el.arquitecto said:


> Entonces si no es la mas importante de latinoamerica, ¿Cual es? Si me vas a refutar dame una respuesta.





el.arquitecto said:


> Bueno entonces "crees" no te basas en hechos, ¿en serio, estos son tus argumentos? Te hice una pregunta clara y no supiste respondermela, solo te saliste por la tangente, te la repito ¿Cual es la colección de arte contemporaneo mas importante de latinoamerica? Si puedes evita todo el parloteo y enfocate en la respuesta





el.arquitecto said:


> Y sigo esperando la respuesta, pero. Ue o cambiemos de tema


*afrmx*

Sanción: Temporal - 1 semana.

Motivo: Participar activamente en el desvío de un tema.



afrmx said:


> ^^ La más grande si es, pero así como que la mas importante es un título auto-impuesto. Curiosamente tanto la colección Soumaya como la colección Jumex son muy similares en sus manejos. Ambas han buscado comprar por lote haciéndose de una o dos piezas importantes por cada 10 que compran. Eso a la larga puede o no ser redituable, pero pues eso ya el tiempo lo dirá.





afrmx said:


> Dame por favor una fuente internacional publicada que coloque en ese puesto a la colección Jumex. Que sea independiente y no basada en comunicados de prensa de la propia colección.
> 
> Y conste que no compare a las colecciones en tamaño o importancia sino en la forma en que se crearon y se manejan.





afrmx said:


> No creo que exista una colección importante en Latinoamérica que pueda competir con las grandes colecciones del mundo. Si hablamos de un mercado de arte mundial, no creo que sea apropiado limitar la importancia de las colecciones por territorio. Cuando una colección pueda competir en importancia mundial, y que tenga un papel protagónico a nivel mundial, entonces podremos decir que tenemos una colección importante.
> 
> Si hablamos más allá del arte contemporaneo, podemos hablar que hay colecciones importantes como la Gelman o la Blastein, incluso la de Fotografía de Televisa. Pero igual terminan siendo importantes para nosotros y no tanto para el mundo. Por lo menos no tan importantes como nos gustaría que fueran.
> 
> Pero esta bien si quieres ver al mundo del arte en sentido regional y limitarlo a Latinoamérica entonces si, todo lo que ha amasado la colección Jumex es lo más importante. Lástima que el mundo no funcione así.





afrmx said:


> Tu dices que si, yo digo que no,. Tu te niegas a dar fuentes para tu afirmación, yo ya te di mis razones. Pero bueno lo bonito de este mundo es que los dos podemos decir lo que pensamos, ni te estoy insultando ni faltando al respeto, solamente te estoy diciendo que no concuerdo contigo. Buen fin!


----------



## Hook89

^^Precisiones sobre algunas de las sanciones anteriores:

*afrmx*

Acumulación de doble sanción por participar en el desvío de 2 temas.

Suma de sanción: 2 semanas.

*Revisiones de historial hasta 2 meses atrás de los foristas sancionados en los 2 post anteriores:*

*BenZarate*

Comentarios despectivos.

Incremento de sanción a 2 semanas.



BenZarate said:


> Yo estoy en contra de la ampliación de la 12 a chalco, podría pensar en que la colapsaría por la afluencia de usuario que llegan del estado, mejor que el gobierno del estado se preocupe por la movilidad de sus habitantes, ¿no?. Ya lo veo, darle al traste como pasa con la línea A... (Ni soñarlo)





BenZarate said:


> Lo sé, pero esos habitantes son los que eligen a sus gobernantes, la responsabilidad de ofrecer un transporte digno y masivo es de ellos, no del nuestro.
> 
> Recordemos que la linea 12 fue construida en gran medida por presupuesto que aportamos los habitantes de esta ciudad, así como de deuda que seguiremos pagando, no se me hace justo, ya que cuando las cosas "no les cuestan" a uno, no las respetan, no las protegen y no las conservan.
> 
> Se que mi comentario puede ser egoista, pero por muchos años las cosas han sido así, ejemplos muchísimos, Linea A o Linea B, son un asco, están colapsadas, para esas lineas, ¿cuanto aporta el Gobierno del Estado de México?.





BenZarate said:


> ^^ además de que su gobierno se debe de aplicar para la creación de empleos y oportunidades en su estado, no que llega media población mexiquense a trabajar en nuestra ciudad, saturando el transporte, contaminando, etc.
> 
> Como dato, más del 80% del comercio informal con el que lidiamos a diario radican en el estado.
> 
> Una cosa es trabajo metropolitano y otra dejar que el gobierno de la Ciudad de México tenga que cubrir las necesidades del estado.


*thewarriors_deck*

Incremento de sanción a 2 semanas.

Comentarios despectivos.



;103232289 said:


> ^^
> 
> Quisieran nuestros amigos brasileños. :lol:





thewarriors_deck said:


> Que actitud te cargas por eso tienes choques con otros compañeros, ya relájate.





thewarriors_deck said:


> Perdonen la expresión, pero cualquiera que compre en un tianguis o a un ambulante, PARA MI, es un pinche naco y un pobre intento de ciudadano y me expreso así porque es un verdadero atentado contra la buena imagen de la ciudad, y no merece ser respetado como parte de la sociedad de esta capital. Ademas siempre salen con la reverenda pendejada de "Estamos en México". ¡¡¡¡¡CHTM!!!!


*roballan*

Largo historial de sanciones tanto en SSC México como en la plaza.

Incremento de sanción a 2 semanas.


----------



## DieQro

*mauricio.av*

Sanción: *2 Semanas*

Hacer spam colocando comentarios de futbol en temas de Querétaro, Irapuato, Celaya y León:



mauricio.av said:


> El Club La Piedad a la Liga MX! Pero esta franquicia ya había dicho q se iba a Irapuato! Sea en La Piedad o en Irapuato! El bajío tendrá 3 equipos seguros ahora en primera junto al León y Morelía. Querétaro es muy factible pues dicen que Jaguares Chiapas se mudan para allá, entonces hay posibilidad de que sean 4 Equipos!.
> 
> En la Liga de Ascenso del bajío veremos futbol seguro en Celaya, Aguascalientes y Santiago de Querétaro. Los Gallos equipo descedido; hay que ver a que ciudad se mueve si es que Jaguares me muda para Santiago, pues no creo que se tenga la capacidad para dos equipos. Tendremos que ver los movimientos de Plazas!.
> 
> En otra dato: El Unión de Curtidores con sede temporal en Irapuato, gano de manera apabullante al Chivas 5-0! esta en la final del torneo de clausura, en espera de ver si es contra Tepic o Morelos! Y llegar a la final de ascenso contra Guamuchil! y asi ser el 4to equipo del bajio en la liga de ascenso. Seria muy padre ver un clasico leones entre Unión de Curtidores vs León en la Copa MX.
> 
> En dato personal: Espero que la final de la Liga MX sea entre el Cruz Azul y el America. Es muy apacionante ver una final y al mismo tiempo que sea un Clasico, para que se alimente la rivalidad y animos del denominado Clasico Joven.


----------



## Hook89

*Archivometro*

Sanción: 1 semana.

Motivo: Spam - repetir la misma información en diversas ocasiones sin aportar nada al foro.



Archivometro said:


> Estamos a un mes de que termine la Sufrevia Poniente, supuestamente a entregarse en su totalidad en septiembre de 2012, después en octubre de 2012 y al final de forma parcial en diciembre de 2012.
> 
> Esto es el primer indicador de que existió una mala planeación.
> 
> En la autopista urbana norte construyerón 9 km de marzo del 2011 a diciembre del 2012. Un año ocho meses (Aunque sin puentes peatonales, con la carpeta asfaltica destrozada, con la fuente de Pemex sin terminar, con escombros y accesos mal hechos o inconclusos). Se construyeron 450 metros al mes.
> 
> En la autopista urbana sur se construyerón es su primer etapa de 11.3 kilometros se inicio en abril de 2011 y se terminó la primera etapa en diciembre de 2012. Un año siete meses (Al igual que el proyecto anterior muy mal terminada, sin puentes peatonales, sin arboles y moviendo el espacio escultorico de periferico sur). Se construyeron 1255 metros por mes.
> 
> En cambio la Sufrevia poniente con una longitud de casi 7 kilometros se inicio en agosto 2010 y terminara a finales de mayo de 2013. Con dos años diez meses de construcción (Y al igual que las obras anteriores mal terminada, sin los compromisos cumplidos, con el fondo de las barrancas llenas de cascajo y concreto y sin los trabajos de mitigacion realizados). Se construyeron 200 metros al mes.
> 
> ¿Pero porqué tanto tiempo?





Archivometro said:


> La construcción del circuito bicentenario, la autopista urbana norte y sur, fuerón una tortura para constructores, automovilistas y peatones, Pero la Sufrevía poniente a sido una pesadilla.
> 
> Desde el desarrollo del proyecto, su uso político cancelandolo o aprobandolo segun su conveniencia, la logistica de construcción, el desafío de la construcción de puentes y tuneles en zonas habitadas y zonas de valor ambiental recientemente declaradas, la lógica oposición vecinal y de grupos ambientalistas al ver amenazado el entorno, entre otros hicieron que el costo se disparará y los tiempos de construcción se alargaran.
> 
> ¿Y que tipos de errores de construcción tiene que son tan evidentes y encarecieron la obra?





Archivometro said:


> La construcción del circuito bicentenario, la autopista urbana norte y sur, fuerón una tortura para constructores, automovilistas y peatones, Pero la Sufrevía poniente a sido una pesadilla.
> 
> Desde el desarrollo del proyecto, su uso político cancelandolo o aprobandolo segun su conveniencia, la logistica de construcción, el desafío de la construcción de puentes y tuneles en zonas habitadas y zonas de valor ambiental recientemente declaradas, la lógica oposición vecinal y de grupos ambientalistas al ver amenazado el entorno, entre otros hicieron que el costo se disparará y los tiempos de construcción se alargaran.
> 
> ¿Y que tipos de errores de construcción tiene que son tan evidentes y encarecieron la obra?





Archivometro said:


> La construcción de una vialidad que conectara el poniente con el sur se planeo desde hace mucho tiempo cuando Santa Fe era un basurero y lo que se buscaba era conectar Toluca con el sur del Distrito Federal. Ya que el tráfico en la zona era (y es) tal en dirección al D.F que habia ocasiones en que llegaba a paseo Teollocan en Toluca y desde el D.F el tráfico empezaba desde la primera sección de Chapultepec.
> 
> Se presentaron proyectos desde hacer una autopista en forma que fuera de Toluca a Picacho y la salida a Cuernavaca. Realizar una vialidad de la autopista a Toluca a la altura de Cuajimalpa al sur poniente atravesando el Desierto de Los Leones, los Dinamos y bosque de Tlalpan.
> 
> Al final se decidio ampliar las autopista de cuota México Toluca y la carretera federal México Toluca asi como la carretera Naucalpan Toluca e interlomas dando un desahogo a la zona de Cuajimalpa, Huixquilucan y las personas que vienen de Toluca.
> 
> Entonces vino el desarrollo inmoviliario de Santa Fé, aumentando de manera considerable los habitantes de esa región, edemás de Cuajimalpa y Huixquilucan, si a eso le sumamos la población flotante mayor que la población fija, las vialidades existentes se saturaron.
> 
> Y ahí el problema, una zona con vialidades insuficientes para la población que ahí trabaja y vive. sobretodo si casí todos tienen autos. Peor aún si las pocas vias "rápidas" dan hacia el norte de la ciudad y la unica via "rápida" que da hacia el centro Constituyentes esta saturada con el transporte público, camiones pesados y las personas que se traladan de y hacia Toluca.
> El resto de las principales vias de acceso Reforma, Vasco de Quiroga, Tamaulipas y Santa Lucia no estan diseñadas para ser de flujo constantes ya que pasan por zonas muy populares donde hay ambulantaje y un anarquico transporte publico (Vasco de Quiroga) o parecen vialidades anchas pero debido a que en ella circula el transporte público y pesado, ademas de que hay autos estacionados en las vialidades hacen que las vialidades sean de un solo carril (Tamaulipas, Centenario o Las Aguilas) o vialidades que te hacen dar un gran rodeo si vas al sur de la ciudad (Reforma).
> 
> Lo peor es que si eres un trabajador que va a zona solo tienes tres opciones Reforma, Constituyentes o Vasco de Quiroga que como minimo hacen tres cuartos de hora para llegar a su destino. Aunque la nueva opción por las Aguilas puede llegar hacer hasta 25 minutos.
> 
> En resumen no hay forma rápida de que la zona poniente se comunique con la zona sur de la ciudad, pese a que solo estan separados por seis kilométros.





Archivometro said:


> La función de las autopistas ubanas para un automovilista es recorrer la mayor parte de su trayecto de manera rápida y segura por medio de una modica cantidad, esto se logra haciendo que la vialidad sea amplia (3 o más carriles), no tenga topes, no cuente con cruces con semáforos, impida que un automovil se detenga o vaya muy lento, impidiendo la circulación por esta vialidad del transporte pesado y público.
> 
> Estas condiciones se cumplen mas o menos en el Circuito Bicentenario, en la Autopista Urbana Norte y Sur, el principal punto debil de estas vialidades es que los accesos forman cuellos de botella que llegan a volatizar el tiempo ganado en estas vialidades, por esa razón no tiene la afluencia que se esperaba.
> 
> En cambio la Sufrevía Poniente no cuenta con estas caractéristicas ya que la vialidad cuenta con tramos de solo 2 carriles, desahoga hacia vialidades saturadas con semáforos, topes y en las que circula el transporte pesado y público en total anarquia, también sobre tramos de la misma sufrevía circulará el transporte público y este transporte tendrá que hacer paradas sobre la vialidad (Las Torres y Las Aguilas).
> 
> Hasta el momento los unicos beneficiados tangibles son los usuarios del transporte público que utilizan la ruta Santa Fe - Las Aguilas, que hacen hasta la mitad de tiempo en sus recorridos diarios y un poco en tiempo los automovilistas vecinos de Las Aguilas y Lomas de Tarango, pero este desaparecerá cuando aumenten la tarifa a $ 32.00 ya que el pago no justificará el tiempo a menos de que sea una urgencia.
> 
> ¿Pero porqué tan cara e infrautlizada?





Archivometro said:


> Pero porque tan cara, si bien la Sufrevia necesito la construcción de puentes y tuneles por lugares donde no habia rutas, también es cierto que la mayor parte de su recorrido es por zonas de valor ambiental y ocupa el derecho de via de otras vialidades. Su costo es muy superior por kilometro al de la linea 12 del metro ya que esta costo mas de 800 millones de pesos el kilometro (incluyendo los 2 mil millones de pesos con el que inflaron los costos de la obra), en cambio la supervia ponente tiene un costo de 1200 millones de pesos el kilometro ahorrando en lo posible en expropiaciones y gastos de mitigación.
> 
> Por otra parte si bien la Sufrevía en su primera etapa lleva funcionando ocho meses, esta no tiene la afluencia esperada, conformandose principalmente por los vecinos de zonas cercanas de las Aguilas y el transporte público que sí han obtenido un beneficio tangible.
> 
> En resumen la última etapa de esta construcción es la que más retraso tiene ya que desde octubre de 2012 se viene prometiendo su terminación y tambien es la más cara ya que tiene los tuneles y puentes más largos. Principalmente debido a que la última etapa de la Sufrevia es un proyecto improvisado y mal diseñado.


----------



## DieQro

*1007*

Sanción: *3 semanas*

Motivo: Spam y provocaciones constantes en los temas del estado de Michoacan.




1007 said:


> Mas paradojico resulta que los advenedizos quieran llegar a imponer criterios, a cambiar usos y costumbres y que traten con insolente arrogancia a la sociedad que les dio cobijo cuando salieron huyendo de sus lugares de origen en busca de oportunidades y llegaron a esta ciudad que les ha abierto los brazos y los ha aceptado sin condiciones................:bash:





1007 said:


> ^^Lastima que hayamos pasado de las garras del imperio español a las garras del capitalismo neoliberal que nos tiene apergollados de por vida..........:bash::bash:............... creo que tal vez estariamos menos fregados si todo hubiera continuado como hace 472 años......:nuts::nuts:





1007 said:


> ^^A final de cuentas es una caja de zapatos comun y corriente solo que tendra una envoltura algo diferente, eso es todo................
> Y pensar que muchos ya sueñan que ganara premios internacionales de diseño arquitectonico....:lol::lol::lol::lol:





1007 said:


> ^^Ya no esten tan estresados, la solucion a sus desdichas es que se muden a otro estado.................., asi de simple.


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: Luca Viramontes 

Sanción - 1 semana.

Motivo: Comentarios separatistas.



Luca Viramontes said:


> Lo del metro ya no se si reírme o llorar, Medina la verdad no tiene la culpa el es un titere del gobierno Federal, ese dinero por mas que el lo pida el que toma la decision es el gobierno federal y si ellos te quieren dar 3 pesos Medina no puede hacer absolutamente nada. Pero que este dinero no fuera para la Ciudad de Mejico porque enseguida se los aprueban, aun vivimos con un gobierno centralista, SIEMPRE e querido que Nuevo Leon se separe de Mejico, no me importa si eso nos cuesta sangre, al fin y al cabo eso lo vivimos a diario, hace mucho tiempo deje de sentirme Mejicano y añoro a un hombre como Santiago Vidaurri, se que esto suena extremista pero a eso me ha orillado este pais.


----------



## Hu90

Forista: gerasts
Sanción: 10 días 
Motivo: comentarios ofensivos y spam



gerasts said:


> ya ombre envidioso y si me banneas sera por ardido


----------



## ..Polkator..

Cuenta: *CENMX*

Sanción: *Definitivo*

Motivo: *Comentario ofensivo*



CENMX said:


> Que pinche verguenza que en este foro solo hablen de oxxo y calimax.. pinche pueblo jodido.


Qué orgullo, mi primer banneo :lol:


----------



## ..Polkator..

Cuentas: *jcg96* y *manuelmonge*

Sanción: *1 Día de descanso, digo, Brig* 

Motivo: *Spam*



manuelmonge said:


> Ola k ase?





jcg96 said:


> Haciendo spam o k ase?
> Banneado esta noche o k ase?
> Esperando un _"Habemus WTF"_ o k ase?





manuelmonge said:


> Reviviendo hiló k ase





jcg96 said:


> Impresionado porque no han borrado nuestros comentarios o k ase?





jcg96 said:


> Con hambre o k ase?
> Respondiendose solo o k ase? :discoduck:





jcg96 said:


> Despierto tan noche o k ase? :discoduck:





jcg96 said:


> Acabando de descubrir el pato o k ase? :discoduck:





manuelmonge said:


> le decimos croisants ahahaha.. tijuanenses o k asen? los de Tijuana son como el 95% de este foro xD?





manuelmonge said:


> SOLO SOLO SOLO COMO MONGOLO XD





jcg96 said:


> Y acabamos de descubrir el pato :discoduck:





jcg96 said:


> Ahora resulta ser que soy tijuanense? Ensenadense* porfavor, aca tijuanense es el equivalente a chilango y decir Tijuana enmedio de la calle es como decir Voldemort :discoduck: fijese!
> 
> Y en sus ciudades a que otras ciudadesno quieren? En la mia por ejemplo a nadie le gusta Tijuana, en las escuelas es la tipica salida al cecut y recientemente al trompo, pero pues aqui Tijuana siempre ha tenido fama de ser ciudad fea e insegura, Rosarito y Tecate casi nadie habla de ellos y pues Mexicali casi nadie lo conoce a menos que tengan familia o hayan ganado algun concurso ya que en verdad no hay a que ir, y la tipica frase "Ay no a Mexicali yo no voy porque hace un caloron"


PD: Otros foristas también contribuyeron al Spam, pero no con varios post.


----------



## DieQro

*de la laguna*

1 mes de bann

Motivo: *a petición del forista.*


----------



## ..Polkator..

Cuenta: *gerasts*

Sanción: *7 Días de descanso* 

Motivo:* No seguir las reglas del thread y spam*



gerasts said:


> me hacen llorar , estoy debajo de mi cama llorando porque borraron mi foto


^^ *Debido a su historial y por tratarse de un forista reincidente, se amplia la sanción a 2 semanas.*


----------



## Sainz001

*benjamiin*
*Sanción:* definitiva
*Motivo:* troll / spamer


----------



## ..Polkator..

Cuenta: *linko2099*

Sancíón: *7 días de descanso* 

Motivo: *Desviar el tema, sarcasmo...*



linko2099 said:


> Ah si es cierto, solo fotitos de las obras (o videos) y nada relacionado con costos, detalles técnicos o algo relacionado con las obras, o de la viabilidad de éstas.
> 
> Como si fuera flickr o instagram. Enterado.
> 
> Saludos, sigamos con las fotos.


----------



## DieQro

*refugacho*

Sanción: *3 semanas*

Motivo: Spam, provocaciones y actitud de troll en en hilo de Trenes de Pasajeros (actitud reincidente en este mismo hilo).

Evidencia:



refugacho said:


> ____
> ¿Carga en Yucatán?
> 
> Ya ni henequén hay
> Como no sean las “chinas” de Valladolid.
> 
> La carga de feerocarril son minerales y contenedores de puertos del Pacifico
> ___





refugacho said:


> ¿Porque no lo ven claro?
> 
> La única ocupación posible es un tren de 180 K/h desde el aeropuerto de Cancún hasta el centro de Mérida con una parada en Chichen para agregar valor turístico para los turistas que tiene poco tiempo.
> 
> Marginalmente tren “lechero” que vaya dando servicio local y se aparte para dejar paso al rápido.





refugacho said:


> *___
> 
> Muy bien explicado.
> Es el eterno problema de los subsidios
> ¿Porque los habitantes de Sonora tenemos que cooperarnos para poner un F.C. en Yucatán a donde nunca vamos?
> ¿Que nos regresa de nuestras aportaciones vía economía general?
> ¿Sería suficiente con el ingreso extra de divisas del turismo internacional por el atractivo de visitar las bonitas zonas de la península?
> ___________*





refugacho said:


> *_________________
> 
> Pues es que en Sonora preferíamos uno de Hermosillo a Nogales que estoy seguro que tendría más ocupación diaria.*





refugacho said:


> *___________________
> 
> La distancia de Hermosillo a la frontera –Nogales-- es la mitad de lo que sería el traspeninsular por lo que a 180 K/h si se podría pensar en inversión de 15,000 millones con un tiempo de recorrido de 45 minutos y un costo de boleto de $ 300 además de la carga de exportación agrícola a Arizona.
> ______________*





refugacho said:


> ___________
> *Pues como la lana no es infinita, a millones de mexicanos que padecemos la falta de ferrocarriles regionales “intercity” si nos interesa saber en qué se invierte para que exista el servicio que necesitamos y no se gaste en tonterías.
> Como es el caso histórico del “Chepe”
> _________________*





refugacho said:


> *A Venustiano Carranza le costó la vida al no acoplar suficiente carros tanque en los trenes en que huía de los “sonorenses” de Aguaprieta y tener que abandonarlos en Aljibes por falta de agua para las locomotoras.
> Esa era la tecnología de la época.
> 
> Actualmente las máquinas para hacer terracerías, las soldadoras de vías, los sistemas de colado de durmientes, los tendidos eléctricos, las señalizaciones digitales, etc. ofrecen posibilidades de velocidades intermedias entre autobús y avión.
> 
> Un análisis de mercado con proyección a futuro puede suponer una amortización de la inversión a determinados años.
> *


----------



## Hook89

Cuentas sancionadas: Tuileries, Pepegemi y Hegane.

Sanción: 1 semana.

Motivo: Desviar un tema.



Tuileries said:


> Esos eran buenos proyectos, ahora ya todo eso pinta para el Metrobús.





Pepegemi said:


> Muy cierto, pero esos malditos metrobuses son y seguirán siendo negocio del peje y de marcelo.:down: Además de ser un sistema bastante limitado (vean como van de llenos los camiones sobre insurgentes casi a todas horas). varias de sus líneas han sido mal trazadas.hno: En Insurgentes deberían haber metido una línea del metro no las mamarrachadas del peje.:weird:
> Y lo peor que este wey de Mancera no piensa hacer metro en su administración solo la loquera de ampliación de L-12 a observatorio,uke: pero si piensa seguir haciendo más metrobús; que no pasan de ser camiones modernos pero camiones de combustión interna que contribuyen en menor o mayor medida a la contaminación.
> Como ciudadanos deberíamos exigir que se amplíe el Metrokay: (ampliaciones a líneas existentes y también nuevas líneas), así como el GDF quiere meter el hoy no circula parejo, pen..jos.:mad2:
> 
> Como México no hay dos..





Pepegemi said:


> Claro Hagane, tienes razón si comparas los metrobuses con los diabólicos :devil: microbuses no hay medida de comparación, pero yo hacía la comparación entre metrobuses y metro que tampoco se pueden comparar en muchos aspectos (mucho mejor el :master:metro). Saludos.
> 
> Como México no hay dos..





Hagane said:


> Lo siento, es mera especulación, esa información la recabe entre wikipedia, algunos post de blogs de transportes y la palabra de un amigo que hizo servicio social en el metro. Porque como bien dicen, hay muchas versiones, tambien como la version que dice que el tramo elevado sobrante de santa anita es tan largo que se corto la linea y originalmente iba a llegar a acoxpa


----------



## Hook89

Cuentas sancionadas: tony1991

Sanción: 1 semana.

Motivo: Insistencia en abrir threads sobre temas no permitidos en el foro.



tony1991 said:


> Como todos sabemos actualmente en las elecciones a cargos de eleccion popular esta fuera de la ley que un candidato independiente aun con la mayoria de votos obtenidos pueda acceder al cargo, porque desgraciadamente el IFE en sus leyes no contempla tal figura, hecho inadmisible pues la constitucion permite a todo mexicano votar y ser votado para ocupar puestos de eleccion popular. Por lo que un instituto menor con leyes secundarias no puede venir a imponer que solo personas que pertenezcan a partidos politcos sean quienes ostenten el oligopolio de los cargos de eleccion popular. Una ley primaria como lo es la constitucion politica de los Estados Unidos Mexicanos siempre esta por encima de una ley secundaria como lo son las leyes electorales, por lo tanto es legitimo que no solo se reconozca la figura del candidato independiente sino que la misma ciudadania empeice a usar este recurso legitimo reconocido en nuestra carta magna.
> 
> En la pasada contienda presidencial hubo 58 candidatos independientes que intentaron competir a ocupar la silla del Aguila que incluso acudieron al IFE a registrar su candidatura ¿porque no se hizo eco en ningun medio aun minimamente si era la eleccion mas importante, la mas seguida del pais y estas personas contendian constitucionalmente por ella? ¿Porque no se les entrevisto para seguir y conocer sus ideologias y planes de trabajo en un hipotetico triunfo? No es justo que los cargos a eleccion popular solo sean permitidos a personas con registro partidista, cualquiera puede y debe ser presidente, gobernador, edil, diputado, senador, negar participar a las persoans que deseen es un acto anticonstitucional y un recorte a la libertad de expresion, violan nuestro legitimo derecho a ser votados y ocupar el cargo por el que se contenda.
> 
> Vamos a acabar con la mafia partidista que obstruye las libres elecciones del pais, vamso a promover entre familaires y amigos la idea de contender independientemente por cualquier cargo de eleccion popular, al fin la democracia es eso el gobierno del pueblo, de candidatos surgidos del pueblo que conocen sus carencias y virtudes, no de un grupusculo de plutocratas y politiquillos venidos a mas que intentan obstruir el progreso por intereses creados. Usando esta figura dentro de unos años yo me lanzare a la presidencia de la republica sere candidato independiente y por supuesto que ganare arrasando, pues mis propuestas son revolucionarias, que comulgan con todas las personas, una sintesis de las ideas mas humanistas y tecnologicas. Mi principal ayuda es el hartazgo de la gente, ningun voto duro me hara mella, la gente verdaderamente esta harta y desea el cambio radical en la vida nacional. Nadie se acerca a mis ideas y mucho menos a como las implementaria, todo se trata de ser inteligente y saber como mandar a los diferentes estratos publicos a la buena o a la mala, aqui no habra de privilegios o compadrazgos o intereses creados, el unico interes es el bien nacional y humano, pero todos rumbo al progreso nacional. ​


----------



## ..Polkator..

Cuenta: *maximiliandrake*

Sanción: *2 semanas de vacaciones *

Motivo: *Comentario de burla a un compañero.*

*Corregido: mal entendido de la situación. Se le quita las 2 semanas de vacaciones


----------



## Hook89

*deathdragon*

Sanción: *2 semanas*

Motivo: Provocaciones constantes en el thread de Autotransporte de Pasajeros. 



deathdragon said:


> Ni mi abuela se cree tu comentario, si FYPSA entra a TAPO y esta estrenando los autobuses mas caros e improductivos que hay solo es porque estan cagando dinero, o porque alguien que tiene mucho dinero los esta ayudando o de plano ya los adquirio bajita la mano como es su costumbre.
> 
> ADo mas bien se muere pero de risa





deathdragon said:


> la verdad duele, y por lo visto les duele mucho





deathdragon said:


> tu desinformacion esta canija, mira quien habla por hablar, los Busscar DD de Transpais tienen meses con esa cromatica y dandole duro en la ruta Tampico-Monterrey.
> 
> no es posible, hay que salir mas y saber mas





deathdragon said:


> como siempre todos hablando sin bases y a como le entienden al toro. Irizar vende tanto por barato y por darlas a las empresas el servicio por dos años. con eso de que juntan dos vales de chatarrizacion aun mejor.
> 
> mientras eso siga ni volvo ni mb la van a armar. 5 millones por un volvo esta bien, 5 millones por un 1350 tambien esta bien. sospechen de los 2.5 millones de un pb ya sea man o scania que para el cuento es lo mismo.
> 
> obvio las demas armadoras tienen que buscar carrocerias igual de nefastas que irizar para competir, por eso comil revive





deathdragon said:


> que tonto, alla son autobuses 6x2 XL, sin baño, por eso la configuracion, aqui estan hablando de un 4x2 con baño con 49 asientos. la forma mas estupida que he visto de justificar las sardinas de ado


----------



## JoseRP

*PURO CHILE JALAPEÑO, socialtime, nathan mcleod, *

Sanción: *1 semana *

Motivo: Insistencia en desviar el tema principal en el thread de Coatzacoalcos .[/QUOTE]


*warniwarni, *

Sanción: *2 semanas *

Motivo:Comentarios inadecuados en el thread de Coatzacoalcos .


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: Diseñadora_73

Sanción: 1 mes.

Motivo: Comentarios ofensivos-historial con sanciones previas.



Diseñadora_73 said:


> ojalá que resucitara el proyecto de Santander pues se ve horrible un gran predio baldío sin vida y totalmente desperdiciado, mejor hubieran dejado las edificaciones hasta estar seguros de la inversión, (malditos españoles de caca), claro como no es Madrid ni Barcelona les vale una m...la ciudad de México


----------



## Hook89

Usuario:Hagane.

Sanción: 1 mes.

Motivo: Spam - Se ha detectado que el usuario ha posteado notas periodisticas en el foro las cuales redirigen a un blog propio del usuario, esto en diversos temas. Además de contar con una sanción previa por desviar temas.



Hagane said:


> Les pongo algunas noticias relavntes del asunto que se trae ahorita el sindicato del metro aunque algunas creo que ya fueron puestas aquí igual las coloco para tener agrupadas las de esta semana.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> Analizan modernizar estaciones del Metro
> 
> El GDF evalúa la factibilidad financiera para iniciar la remodelación el próximo año.
> 
> Leer más
> ----------------------------------------------
> Proponen en redes sociales un día sin vagoneros
> 
> Además de las páginas y grupos para tal fin, los internautas cada día envían sus quejas y fotos a las cuentas oficiales del Metro
> 
> Leer más
> ----------------------------------------------
> Soy vagonera desde hace 19 años; mis hijos también lo son
> 
> El modus vivendi de miles de personas que son impulsados por sus necesidades ha dado opiniones contrapuestas entre autoridades, ciudadanos y los mismos comerciantes.
> 
> Leer más
> ----------------------------------------------
> Bloquean Ermita Iztapalapa por daños de la Línea 12
> 
> Colocados a lo largo de los cinco carriles de tránsito y el sexto de contraflujo, los colonos exigen la presencia de las autoridades. Vecinos afectados por los trabajos de construcción de la Línea Dorada del Metro bloquean desde las 8:00 horas de esta mañana la Calzada Ermita Iztapalapa.
> 
> Leer más
> ---------------------------------------------
> Granaderos retiran a manifestantes de Tlalpan
> 
> Pese a la resistencia de los vecinos que se quejaron de la represión por parte de las autoridades, los elementos de la SSP-DF consiguieron desalojarlos.
> 
> Leer más
> ----------------------------------------------
> Asignan a nuevas empresas comedores del Metro
> 
> El manejo de los comedores fue sometido a concurso, debido a que cuentan con mil 200 quejas por parte de los trabajadores, quienes cuestionaron la calidad en el servicio.
> 
> Leer más
> ---------------------------------------------
> Autorizan mil 200 mdp para refacciones en Metro: Ortega
> 
> Esta partida, afirma el director del Sistema de Transporte Colectivo, es superior es 200 millones de pesos superior a la de años anteriores
> 
> Leer más
> --------------------------------------------
> El STC ha pugnado por más recursos y por que se ajuste la tarifa, asegura Joel Ortega
> 
> El director del Sistema de Transporte Colectivo (STC), Joel Ortega Cuevas, informó que hemos estado pugnando por que se nos asignen más recursos y se haga el ajuste tarifario cuando lo consideren el gobierno y la Asamblea Legislativa, para que podamos tener una tarifa que sea más real.
> 
> Leer más
> --------------------------------------------
> Reducen horario en L12 del Metro por mantenimiento
> 
> Las reducciones del horario serán los días viernes, sábado y domingo a partir del 2 de agosto. La última corrida del convoy será a las 21:30 horas.
> 
> Leer más
> -------------------------------------------
> Estudios para ampliar L-12 del Metro costarán 16.6 mdp
> 
> Los estudios iniciales de ingeniería básica para la ampliación de la Línea 12 del Metro, de Mixcoac a Observatorio, costarán 16.6 millones de pesos según el contrato que adjudicó, de forma directa, la Dirección del Proyecto Metro a la empresa Integración de Procesos de Ingeniería (IPISA) S.A. de C.V.
> 
> Leer más
> -------------------------------------------
> El Metro tendrá más retrasos en todas las líneas
> 
> A partir de la próxima semana la frecuencia de los trenes será de entre 20 y 30 minutos
> 
> Leer más
> ------------------------------------------
> Investiga Contraloría el proceso de construcción de la línea 12 del Metro
> 
> El proceso de construcción de la línea 12 del Metro es investigado por la Contraloría General del Distrito Federal, por lo que no se descarta que haya sanciones para la empresa encargada de la obra, dijo el jefe de Gobierno capitalino, Miguel Ángel Mancera Espinosa, luego de que se dio a conocer que a nueve meses de entrar en operación será sometida a trabajos de mantenimiento preventivo.
> 
> Leer más
> ---------------------------------------
> Colapsa techo en estación Hospital 20 de Noviembre de Línea 12
> 
> Autoridades del Sistema de Transporte Colectivo implementaron un servicio provisional con autobuses RTP de Tláhuac a Zapata
> 
> Leer más





Hagane said:


> Les dejo un par de noticias, en lo persona se me hace excesivo el costo de 31 pesos por 5 Km de uso.
> 
> Autopistas elevadas funcionarán las 24 horas
> 
> Las únicas restricciones serán en las interconexiones con la Autopista Urbana Sur, en ambos sentidos.
> 
> Leer más
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> Bajan 11 pesos a la tarifa de la Supervía
> 
> En el tramo que va de Santa Fe a Las Águilas la tarifa se mantendrá en 20 pesos en lugar de 31.
> 
> Leer más





Hagane said:


> Choferes protestan por Mexibús L3 inconcluso
> 
> Los operadores de Chimalhuacán y Nezahualcóyotl acusaron a la empresa, contratada por el GEM, de poner en riesgo a los usuarios porque no hay bahías de ascenso y descenso en algunas estaciones.
> 
> Leer más


Edit, se amplia sanción a definitiva, motivo: cuenta clon.



DaiTengu said:


> TakeshiSagara seems to have multiple personalities using  Hagane and  TakeshiSagara sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: refugacho

Sanción: 1 mes.

Motivo: Spam-reincidente.




refugacho said:


> Estará bueno el proyecto o la magia -- del Massachusetts Institute of Technology para atravesar la sierra de Huixquilucan con un tren que no sea como el Chepe o que requiera de un túnel de 20 KM y 20,000 millones de pesos y 10 años de perforación y de donde se saca el espacio para segunda pista en Toluca y como se hace para quitar la niebla que envuelve el actual aeropuerto en muchas horas de noche - amanecer.





refugacho said:


> Es curioso que se hayan perdido 12 años correspondientes a los gobiernos federales panistas para resolver el problema del aeropuerto de la zona centro o sea del área conurbada de la ciudad de México.
> Parecería que se ha tratado de castigar a 25 millones de habitantes que votan a favor del PRI y del PRD en Hidalgo, Estado de México y DF.
> Solo es tratar de dar una explicación del porqué del retraso.





refugacho said:


> _____________________________
> O sea que las protestas son por ganas de protestar y pasar el rato, no por razones de que los intereses de los ciudadanos se ven afectados.
> Y la prudencia o sea la falta de información es para que a los que posiblemente sus intereses sean afectados no se enteren hasta que se pretenda dar el madruguete
> Pues en una obra con duración de 6 o más años me parece infantil pretender dar madruguete en lugar de referéndum para que se haga con el consentimiento de una mayoría informada de pros y contras.





refugacho said:


> El aspecto más importante de un ferrocarril no son los trenes que se fabrican en cualquier parte del mundo o se pueden fabricar en México.
> Lo importante es el tendido del riel que permita por pendientes y galibo en las curvas la alta velocidad y no seguir haciendo vías para carga exclusivamente.
> Como consecuencia el derecho de vía y su señalización además de arrimarle suficiente energía eléctrica para los motores y señalizaciones es el reto.
> 
> Ya que se va a hacer un ferrocarril nuevo sería de desear el ancho de vía de Alemania o sea el “Breitspurbahn” de 3 metros de separación para poder tener vagones más anchos.





refugacho said:


> Un aeropuerto implica una aérea que afecta a millones de personas en una megalópolis.
> No solamente es el aérea del aeropuerto en sí, pues además es el espacio aéreo y las comunicaciones terrestres para el acceso de pasajeros y carga.
> La localización del aeropuerto implica dos razonamientos, uno estratégico y otro táctico.
> Teniendo en cuenta que es una obra con duración de 50 años o más deben considerarse muchos factores.





refugacho said:


> Los que están pagando a despachos para que avalen sus decisiones políticas deben saber que los habitantes de la gran Ciudad de México aquí los estamos esperando para oponernos con todo a seguir con la degradación de la ciudad.





refugacho said:


> No entiendo porque el castigo a la Ciudad de México
> ¿Es que 25 millones de habitantes del DF y del Estado de México no merecemos un aeropuerto moderno y amplio a la altura de su población?
> No entiendo la insistencia de hacer un aeropuerto en una zona con problemas de aves, de caída de cenizas volcánicas, con problemas de comunicaciones, con problemas de cimentaciones, con un espacio aéreo que obliga al sobrevuelo de la ciudad, pudiendo hacerlo en lugar mejor comunicado y abandonando la idea de Texcoco, dejando la área lacustre para beneficio de la CIUDAD Y ZONA CONURBADA del Estado de México para recarga del acuífero y zonas deportivas y esparcimiento.
> 
> No lo entiendo.





refugacho said:


> Los intereses de millones de habitantes delas colonias Polanco, Colonia Cuauhtémoc o Condesa, Narvarte, Agrícola Oriental, Cda .Neza por el espacio aéreo son afectados.
> Y por espacio físico los habitantes de Ciudad Azteca y los mismos de Atenco con el despegue ven afectados sus intereses.
> Y todos los que habitan en la cuenca por la falta de reinyección de agua en Texcoco al acuífero también.
> Y los cientos de miles o millones de pasajeros por la suspensión de vuelos por la caída de cenizas del Popo y sufrir la falta de comunicaciones a la parte oriente del DF en sus límites con Edo. Mex también son afectados.





refugacho said:


> En este foro nadie discute la necesidad de un nuevo aeropuerto por haber sufrido la obsolescencia de espacio aéreo del Benito Juárez y la aglomeración de aviones y frecuencias de operaciones.
> Nadie discute sobre la molestia, contaminación y el riesgo que implica el sobrevuelo de áreas densamente pobladas.
> Aquí lo que se ventila es la localización.
> Con pocas diferencias el alto costo necesario de la obra en un lugar-ú- otro por construcción, comunicaciones para el acceso y expropiaciones para la planta de conjunto tienen valores semejantes y no son significativas en el costo final.
> Un estudio comparativo de costos sobre la base de 3 pistas de operacion simultanea, 4 ó 5 terminales y suficiente espacio para aviación general y carga aérea permitiría saber a qué se le está tirando.
> Desgraciadamente el silencio de los proyectos ejecutivos –si existen-y de las licitaciones de obras nos obliga a las especulaciones.





refugacho said:


> El problema es muy sencillo:
> Se hace un estudio de mercado en los aeropuertos de Toluca, de Cuernavaca, de Puebla, de Querétaro y de Ciudad de México.
> Durante 3 o 4 meses se pregunta a los pasajeros de que código postal se han trasladado o se van a trasladar.
> Asi mismo se hace con la carga, con los receptores y enviadores mas facil porque estan en los conocimientos de embarque.
> Y con 28 millones del DF. anuales más los de Puebla, Querétaro, Toluca etc. Se dividen entre 4 meses y se determina estadísticamente el Centroide de Ocupación y se construye el Aeropuerto del Centro lo más cercano y con mejor posibilidad de comunicación masiva posible en el lugar grande que sirva durante 50 o más años.
> Asi se evitan los "asegunes" de corupcion y politicos trasparentando la estadistica


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: greand81

Sanción: 5 días.

Motivo: Spam en la página principal del foro.



greand81 said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/2yxb.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Parece ser que, efectivamente, la primera escena de Batman Vs. Superman se rodará este fin de semana en Los Ángeles. Concretamente el día 19, sábado, y más concretamente en el Los Ángeles College Weingart Stadium (el estadio de fútbol americano de un equipo universitario local), según informa la web del equipo.
> 
> El partido arrancará con normalidad y, en el medio tiempo, durante el descanso, se "transformará" en el estadio de la Gotham City University. Warner Bros. Pictures ha anunciado de forma oficial que están buscando extras, preferentemente estudiantes de esa universidad, para aparecer en esa secuencia, en la que el equipo local de Gotham se enfrentaría a su rival... la Metropolis State University. ¡No solo Superman y Batman se enfrentan, sino que sus equipos de fútbol también!
> 
> Las primeras 2000 personas que se sienten en el área de rodaje recibirán como recuerdo camisetas exclusivas diseñadas por Zack Snyder, y además se sortearán premios durante la noche. Se ha dicho que la multitud en las gradas vestirá los colores de Gotham, negro y oro. Se rodarán 3 tomas durante el descanso, capturando las reacciones de la muchedumbre durante un tiempo total de 20 minutos.
> 
> Evidentemente no se menciona que ninguno de los actores principales de la película (ni secundarios) vayan a estar por allí, aunque es poco probable. Quién sabe si el propio Snyder será quien realice el rodaje de esa breve escena, que tratándose de una secuencia de segunda unidad probablemente no requiera su presencia. De todos modos, esta vez sí que podemos decir que el rodaje de Batman Vs. Superman comienza, aunque sea de una escena suelta y ésta sea de "relleno", mientras que el inicio de la producción se sigue situando para principios del año que viene, probablemente Febrero.


----------



## ..Polkator..

Usuarios: *Danieljacoboal y Avenger_Regio*

Sanción: *2 Semanas*

Motivo: *Comentarios Off-topic despues de la advertencia.*


----------



## ..Polkator..

Usuarios: *Ah! Monterrey, mortero99, rafark, IngMarco, mrjoekalel, uss89*

Sanción: *Una semana*

Motivo: *Comentario off-topic despues de la advertencia.*


----------



## DieQro

Usuario: *NatGio*

Sanción: *4 días*

Motivo: Comentario despectivo e inapropiado en el hilo de Sismología



NatGio said:


> Que miedo!
> 
> Todas las AK-47 se han de haber disparado solas.


Usuario: *espinoza_lm*

Sanción: *7 días*

Motivo: Insultar a otro forista



espinoza_lm said:


> que pendej0 eres wacho:bash: CTM


----------



## ..Polkator..

Usuario: *Luca Viramontes*

Sanción: *2 Semanas*

Motivo: *Spam en el thread "GUADALUPE | La Pastora | Estadio de Futbol Monterrey | E/C" y comentarios innecesarios hacia otros foristas.*


----------



## ..Polkator..

Usuario: *MTY Citizen*

Sanción: *1 semana*

Motivo: **Spam en el thread "Noticias de Nuevo León".*

*No es la primera vez que tengo que borrar comentarios off-topic, donde básicamente el mensaje es el mismo.


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: 

Sanción: Temporal -5 días.

Motivo: Spam- provocaciones. 



Rey_Arturo said:


> En el futuro espero que corrijas tu actitud... Así que lo mismo aplica para ti, tanto en las formas como en los modos en los que nos pides actuar....!!
> 
> Pues no hay un argumento solido en el que se evidencie la gravedad de mis comentarios. Simplemente lo tuyo se limitó a te cae gordo y punto... hno: Tan fácil, para la otra no leas mis comentarios adicionales como si no existieran, así no te amargaras en el futuro.
> 
> Lo curioso que los supuestos rojillos nadie aquí es marxista ni yo mismo los veo como rojos, todos estamos muy por debajo de ganarnos dicha etiqueta...
> 
> De hecho es gracioso, el hilo de los libertarios tuvo una vida breve, la autocomplacencia terminó por ser aburrida. Nadie que yo sepa intervenía ni mucho menos creo polémica alguna (y mira que yo tengo muy escasos comentarios en dicho hilo).
> 
> En mi caso, mi limitada participación en el hilo libertario es una cuestión de mero respeto y otra en parte por apatía de estar teniendo discusiones totalmente estériles e improductivas, que en nada nuevo me aportan...Y yo si puedo decir tranquilamente que puedo estar con gente que adora a gente como Friedman, tan es así que estuve presente en la Fundación Friedrich Naumann, en la conmemoración del aniversario luctuoso de este notable economista, en una invitación ex profeso que me hizo llegar una persona cercana a mi, e incluso me obsequiaron un libro además de estar cerca de una serie académicos de diversas instituciones públicas y privadas.
> 
> Ahora si la intención ha sido la de debatir en un intento de parte tuya de vender una historia que existe desde hace más de 200 años, como si en el mundo en el que nos toco vivir hubiéramos llegado hasta lo que se le conoce, como EL FIN DE LA HISTORIA y ya no hubiese más, pues no francamente no son así.
> 
> En otras ocasiones sinceramente uno no sabe ya ni que pensar, el último de tus post sobre el tema de los carteles (en referencia en la parte económica), francamente hasta a mi me dio pena ajena.
> 
> Desconocimiento total de teoría económica e historia económica, que me hacen pensar acerca de que clase de economista eres... A mi me queda muy claro que esa parte no es tu fuerte y vaya que algunos son conceptos son básicos de la licenciatura...Y no es que haya que ser un todologo, quizás en otras áreas tengas un mejor dominio, pero un buen repaso ayudarían notablemente a mejorar tu calidad argumentativa.
> 
> Creo que te sorprendería saber lo que escribieron algunos de los más notables economistas que influyeron a lo largo del siglo XX formados en Cambridge, que no son ni por asomo marxistas acerca de este tema y que actualmente son reconocidos en un chorro de facultades de economía en el mundo.


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: Revista M

Sanción: 10 días.

Motivo: Provocaciones contra otra ciudad.



Revista M said:


> No entiendo porque nadie ha comentado del Museo y ruta del café que tienen contemplado realizar y de la habilitación de los túneles de la ciudad eso es realmente grandioso más que cualquier otra cosa, una plaza o lo que le sea que estén construyendo, piénsenlo acá en Córdoba no tienen que andar con inventos de tirolesas disfrazadas o cositas así, tenemos mucho potencial para ser una ciudad turística y continuar siendo la capital de las altas montañas y todavía falta la zona arqueológica existen muchas cosas acá sin tener que comprar cosas y traerlas, y eso es por el simple hecho de que siempre ha sido y será la ciudad más importante de esta zona centro





Revista M said:


> No es un rumor salió en los periódicos y afirmaron que de hecho ya se está trabajando en los túneles, y que lo que estan contemplando son los demás rescates de la zona arqueológica pero también debemos pensar en que es más dificil para Córdoba lograr hacer más cosas pues es una ciudad grande tiene que realizar también obras de mejoramiento para sus alrededores en donde sigue siendo Córdoba, En el caso de Orizaba podrán hacer lo que quieran ya que es un cajoncito pequeño, no hay para donde crecer ya ven que Expori le paga renta a Ixtac porque ya está en la parte de Escamela, su disque Polideportivo está en Rafael Delgado y pasa lo mismo, abajo en su disque zona industrial (jajaja solo está la cervecería pero en fin) es Huiloapan, arriba tiene a Mariano Escobedo y su mercado cerritos es de Ixhuatlancillo entonces ya no hay para donde jalar y aún así siguen en sus tonteras de que en lugar de pavimentar sus baches componer sus banquetas en las que gracias a lo pequeñas que son caminas y sientes que los micros te pasan por el hombro, pero que decir los chayoteros dicen que es lo mejor del mundo y no se dan cuenta que en realidad no hay nada para su beneficio su placita, para ser de las actuales está muy pequeña con ventas muy bajas vean el buen fin hasta mandaron productos a fábricas de francia porque no vendían en Liverpool recuerden el que tenga visitantes no es indicio de que van a comprar algo la economía de Orinaba sigue por los suelos ha perdon Orizaba, y bien sabiamos todos que la plaza venía para Córdoba pero pues la necedad de Diez logro eso y ahora miren como los inversionistas nos consideran una sola zona y ven el fracaso de ventas de plaza valle ahora ya no se animan a establecerser por culpa de Orizaba y sus fracasos y esto no es cosa mía incluso existe un reporte periodíscito que titularon: "quiero mi plaza a huevo" investiguen y veran que no miento


Forista sancionado: arqer_rules_the_nat

Sanción: Definitiva-Troll.



arqer_rules_the_nat said:


> es curioso lo que esta revista dice, incluso lo que ustedes han dicho muchas veces... hablan de que en Orizaba solo tomamos a la ZM cuando nos conviene sin embargo ustedes para todo toman en cuenta a Fortín porque si no la contaran Wal mart, suburbia vips etc etc se descartarían y aun asi ustedes toman a Orizaba sola, creo que ustedes ya deberían saber que aunque Orizaba no tiene para donde crecer la zona conurbada si, ademas un día que pasen por Ixtac u otras zonas industriales de la región observen que el nombre de las plantas dice ORIZABA porque los inversionistas así ven la zona como una sola ciudad, ustedes los cordobeses son los únicos que la segmentan porque saben que ante la zona metropolitana tienen una gran desventaja (aunque ustedes no lo acepten) aparte supongo que cuando dices "tirolesa disfrazada" te refieres al teleférico ja un tanto ardilla tus comentarios pero por eso el gran arqer ha vuelto, esta vez no para ofender, solo para callar bocas con argumentos y no se de donde sacas que liverpool tuvo que vender mercancia en ff porque en Orizaba no vendia? estas como el otro que dijo que "segun rumores"( siempre me he preguntado quienes son las fuentes de información de los cordobeses se los juro) iban a pasar liverpool a cordoba y ff a orizaba porque no se que jaja de donde sacan tantas cosas XD
> 
> p.d. el que del este thread diga que no entra al de Orizaba miente, no es una pregunta no me respondan solo meditenlo y sonrian cuando se den cuanta que acerté


----------



## Hu90

Tinieblas
Sanción: *10 días*
Motivo: *spam, pica pleitos.*



Tinieblas said:


> lo malo que luego los empresarios los hacen muy lejos de la ciudad y luego la gente ni va...
> 
> jejeje


----------



## DieQro

Usuario: *becker*

Sanción: *2 semanas.*

Motivo: Reincidencia en comentarios despectivos y spam.



becker said:


> Lo k sea no, si traen fabricas, La Cd se llenaría d migrantes pobres del Sur del País d Oaxaca, Guerrero, Chiapas, etc en busca d empleo
> 
> Si Traen Corporativos, llegaría a la Cd ejecutivos Educados y con poder Adkisitivo d todo el país
> 
> Morelia necesita empresarios, intelectuales, investigadores, creativos, urbanistas, emprendedores, gente educada k formen empresas como Cineepolis, como Cittelis, como Zet Alquitectos, Como Café Europa, como StarMedic
> 
> No mas pobres sin educación k tomen plazas y carreteras


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: Cuate-moc 

Sanción: Temporal - 1 semana.

Motivo: Ofensas/léxico inadecuado.



Cuate-moc said:


> Es más probable que tenga unos pinches dedotes como de winnie de pavo y esté tecleando en una laptop de las más morritas que hay.


 



Cuate-moc said:


> Jajaja no maméis, quien va a creer que las vialidades en nuestra ciudad "se diseñan" para una velocidad específica cuando ni siquiera las vialidades están bien diseñadas, simplemente échale un ojo a la curva del distribuidor centenario que te conduce al aeropuerto, méndiga curva cerrada y sin peralte aparente, parece que la "diseñó" un psicólogo o un licenciado en turismo o el taquero de la esquina.


 



Cuate-moc said:


> O como el güey de Bustamante que ostenta las obras de Jorge Ramos como parte de lo que "él hizo", ta´ cabrón.


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: sergio_235 

Motivo: Desviar thread.

Sanción: 5 días.



sergio_235 said:


> mazatlan la ciudad con mas rascacielos en construccion despues de ciudad de mexico, monterrey y san pedro garza!
> 
> y ciudad de mexico y sanpedro garzagarcia las ciudades de los rascacielos del pais!!


 



sergio_235 said:


> debe estar perron eso!!!!!!!!!


 



sergio_235 said:


> que perron esta kedando:|


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: cletus

Sanción: 1 semana.

Motivo: Léxico inadecuado -reincidente.



cletus said:


> ya nos cargo la ch1ngada a la prole!!! ahora si empiezan los juegos del hambre por entrar al metro. la neta que poca, a quien habran entrevistado?, yo opino que voto por voto!! TODOS CONTRA EL "DUENDE" MANCERA


----------



## DieQro

Usuario: *PUnKeR-JAtz0*

Sanción: *2 semanas.*

Motivo: Uso de símbolos obscenos en el subforo de León para reclamar a la moderación la eliminación de un post que nunca existió (por motivos obvios se omite la evidencia).


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: Rey_Arturo

Sanción: 2 semanas

Motivo: Comentarios sobre política. 



Rey_Arturo said:


> Lo que circula en las redes.
> 
> La muestra con la que Mitofsky dio el 52% a favor del aumento del precio del metro es una falsedad, estos expertos de la mentira tomaron como muestra a 7200 personas de casi 4,500,000 de usuarios, esta muestra representa el 0.0016% del total, es una de las mas ridiculas y poco representativa muestras que he visto para un estudio estadìstico, solo la pueden hacer representativa a base de forzar el argumento, una verdadera joya de la manipulación Mancera es un falsario asqueroso, igual que los demás, ante el.aumemto la resistencia: ellos suben el saje nosotros nos saltamos el torniquete. ESTE 13 DE DIC A LAS 7:30 EN TODAS LAS ESTACIONES, NO PAGUES





Rey_Arturo said:


> Si se acordara el señor l Miguel Ángel Mancera, como mintió descaradamente cuando era candidato a la jefatura de gobierno....NO, VAMOS A AUMENTAR EL PRECIO DEL BOLETO DEL METRO.... http://aristeguinoticias.com/.../en-campana-electoral.../


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: tuxxx

Sanción: 2 semanas.

Motivo: Actitud conflictiva/provocaciones.




tuxxx said:


> Y así, comienza a construirse "una nueva forma de vida" en Tuxtla, aquella que enaltece la exclusión, la segregación social, el consumo irresponsable, y la superficialidad de la consciencia ciudadana.
> 
> Contradictorio y lamentable, que algunos empresarios decida invertir su dinero de manera tan irresponsable. Mientras que en otras sociedades abogan y pelean por una vida más justa, igualitaria, incluyente y sustentable, aquí los Farrera construyen lo contrario. Peor aún, le celebran y le agradecen por ello.
> 
> Estoy ansioso por ver con qué derroche de Demagogía y frases de cajón nos saldrán mañana en las notas y boletines de prensa...¿Verdad Hecram?





tuxxx said:


> ¿Y si nos afecta "indirectamente" a todos? Venden su producto como "símbolo de Naturaleza" cuando todos sabemos que en primer lugar los terrenos donde construyen en algún momento de nuestra reciente historia fué zona protegida, pero que por "derecho a invertir" de alguna manera (corrupta obviamente) se volvió permisible el cambio de uso de suelo. Claro ¿Alguien ha mencionado ésto?
> 
> Y así como éste caso, existen muchos otros a lo largo de toda la periferia Tuxtleca, sobra mencionar como ejemplo las caleras, y las invasiones que por omisión, irresponsabilidad, inefectividad y sobre todo por populismo y visión cortoplacista, deciden "regularizar a favor de las familias Tuxtlecas" (claro no puede faltar una foto del alcalde abrasando a una viejita con un collar de flores que nadie sabe quien hizo pero que lo tiene bien puesto).
> 
> Los promotores de las Kaahn Luxury Towers pretenden vender con base a la idea de "una nueva forma de vida" en la ciudad priorizando la exclusividad y "tranquilidad" del inmueble. Aunque la idea de exclusividad ya existía en pequeñas zonas residenciales, ahora hacen de ello un "valor agregado" como si el echo de que una zona, servicio o producto que se aparte del alcance de todo Tuxtleco fuera algo que deberíamos celebrar, algo de lo que "hay que sentirnos orgullosos". Las ideas de exclusión y derroche en el consumo innecesario (lujo) son las bases de una sociedad clasista y desigual.
> 
> ¿Te has puesto a pensar porqué en las ciudades Méxicanas son tan marcadas las diferencias sociales, económicas, culturales, etc; mientras que en otras sociedades europeas e incluso latinoamericanas, aunque son menos productivas, son más igualitarias? Te invito a hacerlo, pero sobre todo a investigarlo.
> 
> La falta de consciencia ciudadana sobre lo que una ciudad quiere para sí misma es la que permite muchas decisiones públicas y privadas que responden a paradigmas, antivalores y sentimientos que bajo una visión totalizadora y a largo plazo, llegan a afectarnos a todos inevitablemente.
> 
> :lol: Ya te pareces a ya sabes quien...
> 
> mejor "Aguas Con las realidades" ... Las consecuencias de ésta falta de la conciencia ciudadana a nivel público y privado de la que te hablo ya la estamos padeciendo:
> 
> hno:
> 
> Existe el asesinato por Omisión ¿Cierto?






tuxxx said:


> Todo derecho conlleva una gran responsabilidad.
> 
> Precisamente esa idea de que "los inversionistas no son hermanas de la caridad" es lo que ha permitido que nosotros mismos dejemos pasar por alto la obligación (no la opción) de que cualquier acción (sea inversión o lo que sea) venga de quien venga tiene que llevarse bajo términos de responsabilidad, respeto y ética. A ésto se le llama actuar con responsabilidad social.
> 
> Hoy en día se malentiende el concepto de responsabilidad social... no puede haber responsabilidad social en ninguna "obra social" cuando se hace para minimizar o compensar una mala acción.
> 
> Está como los de cocacola, que para compensar el gran daño que ocasiona a la salud el consumo de sus refrescos y la escaces de agua derivado de su alto consumo de las reservas mexicanas, promueve la actividad física y plantar arbolitos, y de paso meter gol haciendose pasar por compañía socialmente responsable.
> 
> La responsabilidad social comienza desde la primera acción no después de haber echo el daño.
> 
> Eso lo debemos comprender nosotros como consumidores, ellos como poseedores del capital y el gobierno como procurador de la buena calidad de vida.
> 
> No comparo a Europa general, comparo a aquellas donde se han dado mejores condiciones de vida. Tu lógica responde a la de muchos mexicanos, aquella que basa la calidad de vida en función de la producción y consumo a causa de la acumulación y flujo de capital.
> 
> Volteemos a ver a Nueva York, una de las ciudades más ricas del mundo pero que tambien poseen altos indices delictivos, cinturones de miseria, y contaminación.
> 
> No nos vayamos lejos... veamos a la Ciudad de México, una de las ciudades que más producen a nivel Latinoamérica pero que es superado por mucho por otras menos "ricas" en términos de calidad de vida como Santiago de Chile e incluso aún más pequeñas como Curitiba Brasil.
> 
> Vengamos a lo local, aquí mismo en México, no son las ciudades más ricas las que tienen mejores indices de calidad humana, lo son aquellas que se procuran disminuir las brechas de desigualdad dentro de su población.
> 
> Y la desigualdad no se limita a los salarios... se extiende a la cultura, a los servicios, a las oportunidades, y por supuesto también al entorno urbano.
> 
> Que existan en esas ciudades no significa que sea lo mejor... dejemos de tener una mentalidad tan lineal. Sucede lo mismo que con la situación vial, no se si te enteraste pero nuestro Secretario de Infraestructura pretende retapizar a Tuxtla con puentes, distribuidores, pasos a desniveles viales bajo la "idea" de que porque en las ciudades "más ricas las construyen para solucionar el trafico" aquí tambien se debe construir, además, asegura que "le dará una vista de modernidad e importancia" a la ciudad.... Cuando en realidad y bajo sustento científico y provado, ésas medidas no sólo no funcionan sino que empeoran la situación.
> 
> Por ideas así, aun corremos el riesgo de que, por imitación a Guadalajara, Monterrey y Ciudad de Mexico, Tuxtla Gutiérrez sufra un retroceso urbano desastroso para la ciudadanía.
> 
> De igual forma, no podemos decir que "Porque en Londres, Paris y Madrid existen zonas exclusivas y de mucho lujo Tuxtla y todas las demás ciudades también debe tenerlo" cuando en realidad esas zonas no responden precisamente al desarrollo y mucho menos al progreso humano ni social, sino más bien al resultado de una cultura de consumo irresponsable y superficial.
> 
> Así como el tráfico NO es consecuencia lógica del desarrollo, tampoco lo és la Desigualdad Social.
> 
> Si te das cuenta, Suecia, Australia, Canadá, Holanda, Noruega, etc.. los paises que en la actualidad se dice que tienen los mejores niveles de vida, no son precisamente donde se encuentren las ciudades más "RICAS" del mundo... pero sí donde la cultura de igualdad, inclusión, responsabilidad y respeto ha permitido tener sociedades que crecen homogéneamente.
> 
> Tuxtla, sin necesidad de tener grandes industrias ni de poseer los más altos niveles de salarios, puede llegar a tener la mejor calidad de vida del país. Todo empieza y termina en nosotros mismos como sociedad.






tuxxx said:


> De nuevo somos testigos de la censura, incluso ni siquiera porque no se tocó temas políticos, respetan nuestras participaciones. Comentarios y opiniones respecto a la construcción de un edificio y el efecto social-urbano que genera parece ser motivo suficiente para que por intolerancia se decida deliveradamente y sin ningún sustento normativo, eliminar nuestras participaciones.
> 
> No obstante, lo que SI está prohibido, es tolerado y hasta promovido.
> 
> Por regla está prohibido los temas de espectaculos y deportes, y sin embargo a ello no se le hace nada.
> 
> ¿Porque tanta incongruencia de los moderadores?
> 
> Ni siquiera se toman la molestia de explicar el porqué de sus acciones, y es que en éste caso no lo hacen porque saben que no tienen fundamento para darlas.
> 
> ¿De qué se trata entonces éste pseudoforo de urbanismo y arquitectura? ¿De venir a poner fotos y notas periodísticas solamente?
> 
> Moderadores: Pongánse de acuerdo de una buena vez. No permitan que su visión de corto alcance los limite para entender que éste espacio puede mejorar y ser más popular. Si continúan en esa actitud, lo único que lograrán es condenar a éste y a los demás subforos de skyscrapercity a la mediocridad y monotonía.


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: Abbaner Oz

Sanción: temporal-3 semanas. 

Motivo: Comentarios de apoyo/aceptación a actos vandálicos/anarquistas. 



Abbaner Oz said:


> No politicen este thread, yo apenas pase por ahi hace unos dias y pense en quemarlo tambien, porque aplaudir a una empresa socialmente irresponsable con su imagen en la avenida mas importante del pais, diganme loco o fanatico, pero me parece genial que incendien ese pino horrible!


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: Diseñadora_73

Sanción: 1 semana.

Motivo: Política-reincidente. 



Diseñadora_73 said:


> SI CUANDO EL PETROLEO YA NO SEA NUESTRO, VEREMOS TORRES DE LA EXXON, SHELL, BRITIS PETROLIM, REPSOL, UNION CARBIDE, Y LA TORRE DE PEMEX EN VENTA PORQUE PEMEX TENDRÁN UNAS OFICINITAS UBICADAS EN PERALVILLO Y SIENDO UNA FILIAL DE UNA EMPRESA EXTRANJERA. ESCENARIO 2018 LO QUE DEJÓ EPN.


----------



## ..Polkator..

Usuario: *Henry_alex*

Sanción: *1 Semana.*

Motivo:* Comentario off-topic después de la advertencia.*


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: padqwan72

Sanción: Temporal - 2 semanas.

Motivo: Comentarios sobre política



padawan72 said:


> Si verdad, aparte en el Zócalo no se puede hacer nada "normal" desde que entró el presidente Peña. Resultaron de la nostalgia esas fotos. :lol:





padawan72 said:


> Ese era el verdadero Arco conmemorativo, no la estelita de roba-luz. Que pésimos gobiernos tocaron para esta celebración. Hicieron ver grandioso ¡a Don Porfirio! :no:





padawan72 said:


> Si "ENSARTADOS", esa es la palabra clave, el pedorro gobierno ya volvió a ensartarse a la gente..:no:
> 
> Por cierto, sobre la línea 9, por difícil que fuera, ya debería llegar hasta Cuajimalpa, pasando por Santa Fe.


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: avimael39182 

Sanción: 10 días

Motivo: Comentarios despectivos.



Abbendymion said:


> ^^  Donde dicen que es eso?
> 
> 
> avimael39182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Montegay
> 
> Besos
Click to expand...


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: oswaldobautista

Sanción: 5 días.

Motivo: Comentario ofensivo.



oswaldobautista said:


> Esa es la chilanguiza de Ecatepunk en su máxima expresión... :bash:
> Favelas a la mexicana patrocinadas por nuestros queridos provincianos invasores


----------



## JoseRP

Usuario: _manuelmonge_
Sanción: 3 semanas
Motivo: desvío de tema en Panorámicas y Skylines 

Usuario: _GdlMty_
Sanción: 1 semana
Motivo: desvío de tema en Panorámicas y Skyline y postear "next" 

Usuario: _yukatan_boy, Luis Tapatío_
Sanción: 3 días
Motivo: dar"cuerda" al desvío del tema en Panorámicas y Skyline


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: Natgio

Sanción: 1 semana

Motivo: comentarios sobre política.



NatGio said:


> Lo mejor que le pueden hacer al zócalo es ahorcar a Mancera en el.


----------



## JoseRP

Usuario: Abbaner Oz
Sanción: 1 semana

Motivo: Art 03 tema restringido; afirmación que puede tener implicaciones legales. Hay que tener cuidado con lo que se dice-afirma.



> Que acaben dignamente un fregado proyecto, no manchen, sonata towers ni con sus luces la gente se la cree que ya estan terminadas, que pedo con esta empresa de lavado de dinero.


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: Diseñadora_73 

Sanción: Temporal - 2 semanas.

Motivo: Acusaciones sin fundamento-Spam. Reincidente en panel.



Diseñadora_73 said:


> SEGURAMENTE LES COSTÓ UNA GRAN MORDIDOTA, PUES QUE BUENO PARA QUE PONGAN ATENCIÓN MAS A LOS ALBAÑILES QUE ES LA MANO DE OBRA FIEL Y SACRIFICADA POR UNOS CUANTOS QUITOS Y NO HACEN MANIFESTACIONES COMO LOS MAESTROS QUE SOLO SE RASCAN LA BARRIGA Y SE CREN LOS AMOS DE LAS PLAZAS Y LAS CALLES.
> 
> MI GRAN ADMIRACIÓN POR LOS OBREROS DE LA CONSTRUCCIÓN


Usuario: sergio_235

Sanción: Temporal 3 semanas.

Motivo: Provocaciones y spam contantes tanto en threads nacionales como internacionales.




sergio_235 said:


> "o tener muchos edificios altos que no aporten nada a la vida urbana."
> 
> Como los edificios de los grandes skylines de brasil:lol: :|





sergio_235 said:


> culiacan es un rancho comparado con ciudades gringas  porque no tratan de evitar la expancion de la marginacion, que se eviten las feas calles y sus feas banquetas
> mas edificios departamentales para pobres o no se :/





sergio_235 said:


> no pinches mames weyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy





sergio_235 said:


> es para que mejore la ciudad!
> porque aunque no lo creas la mayoria de las capitales norteñas son mas bonitas que culiacan
> como durango, chuhuahua monterrey etc :/





sergio_235 said:


> cuanto años no tienen ya con la torre bicentenario tal vez le cambien el nombre a tricentenario:lol:
> ademas es una torre chica como no hacen una de 150 metros.





sergio_235 said:


> aver cuando queman ese otelucho





sergio_235 said:


> deberian postear mas imagenes mucho blabla bla :S





sergio_235 said:


> de todos modos la mayoria de las colonias en culiacan se ven"pobretonas"
> 
> desde entrando a culiacan por la internacional hasta toparse con el parque
> 
> desde la entrada a culiacan por la sanalona hasta el final
> 
> para el mercadito,,,
> 
> llendo al aeropuerto tambien
> 
> es mas lo feo que lo bonitohno:





sergio_235 said:


> pues si pero los del sur estan mas jodidos


----------



## JoseRP

Usuario: swouder
Sanción: Temporal - 10 días
Motivo: "picapleitos" entre ciudades, politica, en el thread de Orizaba

*Usuario: roverach
Sanción: Temporal - 1 semana
Motivo: replicar tema restringido en el thread de Orizaba*


Usuario: ratongordo
Sanción: Temporal - 1 semana
Motivo: versus entre ciudades, política


----------



## Hu90

*city_of_angels*
sanción: *7 días*
*Motivo: comentarios de burla hacia una forista.*



city_of_angels said:


> Ay porfis dinos ... ¿Cuántos años de experiencia tienes como "arqui" y así PAAUUUU.. ?
> 
> ashh, ¿ a poco no es horrible cuando te manchas las uñas con cemento noooo !??? danos un tip para cuidar las manos, porfis...





city_of_angels said:


> asshh "vesshina" mejor hay que relajarse.... las (gulp!!, digo los) que vivimos en lomas, mejor hay que ir a las clases de yoguis... digo yoga ...


----------



## Sainz001

*uss89*
*Sanción:* definitivo
*Motivo:* insultos



uss89 said:


> Este vato es patético tal parece que le afecta mucho la idea de que en especial "Monterrey" supere a Guadalajara en altura.




NOTA: Se cambió el castigo por un banneo definitivo, después de recibir un mensaje privado de reclamo fuera de tono.


----------



## DieQro

*Usuario*: *MTY Citizen, enrique-gdl, gerasts*
*Sanción*: 2 semanas
*Motivo*: Desvío de tema, provocaciones y generar versus en el hilo de Edificios Altos en Construcción.

Nota: Al tratarse de foristas reincidentes en este tipo de sanción, *QUEDAN ADVERTIDOS*, la próxima vez que desvíen un tema con peleas de este tipo la sanción sera banneo definitivo.


----------



## Sainz001

*
AlainGDLvip*
*Sanción:* Banned 2 semanas
*Motivo:* Spam

Se insistió en discutir fuera de cauce un tema que resulta irrelevante.


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: H-E-B-Q

Sanción: 2 semanas.

Motivo: Provocaciones-spam. Iniciar un pleito en el foro.



H-E-B-Q said:


> Hablando de parques en este foro y de puentes?
> 
> No que no, habia gente que pensaba que el boom de edificios no tenia tope.
> y pues ya ven que si.
> 
> ya es casi marzo y ya no hay nada nuevo desde la noticia de dic. de la "insignia"
> 
> Total nunca se formo un skyline definido.
> Montoncitos de 4 o 6 torres por todas partes en 7 sectores.





H-E-B-Q said:


> Tienen Razón.
> 
> Esperaremos mas tiempo para ver un skyline definido.
> quiza unos 8 años mas?
> 
> No crean es difícil competir con las otras dos ciudades grandes del pais,
> en esos foros nacionales.
> 
> ya que ellos si cuentan ya definidos sus skylines.
> y no tuvieron que esperar tanto.
> 
> Solo por que haya si planearon así desde el principio.
> 
> no se vale pues si mty es una potencia grande por que esperar tanto.
> 
> Nunca el objetivo es agredir,o faltar el respeto.
> pero como brincan todos, ahi es donde confirman los comentarios de la gente foranea que dice.
> 
> Hay Regios, cerrados, pedantes, ellos siempre están bien.
> No les entra nada.
> 
> Saludos y me despido por un buen rato





H-E-B-Q said:


> Se le dio mucha importancia ami comentario, no se apasionen.
> no tienen que hacer bullying.
> No se la bañen!
> 
> Mejor hablemos de noticias de construcción, como los adoquines de plaza morelos, del puente peatonal de zaragoza o bien del futuro proyecto distrito tec para tener cultura.
> 
> En el terreno de fasion drive acaban de cambiar las vallas (Anuncios publicitarios impresos) ahí en lazaro cardenas ahora mencionan que entregaran en 2016, se vuelven a retrasar esos de Gim.
> 
> No se diga trevol, pues habrá que tener paciencia para que entreguen, junto con Fashion drive y la segunda de metropolitan center, por que ese conjunto de torres se va ver muy padre, pero habrá que esperar un poco mas.



Usuario: mteregdl, aerok13, mty.93 y Avenger_Regio.

Sanción: 5 días.

Motivo: Responder a las provocaciones-spam.



mteregdl said:


> Pues llégale.:dunno:
> 
> Que mentalidad tan cerrada.
> 
> 
> ¿De ahora en cuando alguien tiene la autoridad para decidir si un Skyline esta definido o no lo está?:nuts:
> 
> Aparte no es como que el aspecto mas importante a la hora de comparar ciudades.
> 
> Como dices Monterrey es una gran potencia en el país. El no tener 20 torres en un punto no le afecta eso te lo aseguro.:lol:





aerok13 said:


> Estimado HEBQ no se dónde vivas (ni me interesa), pero una cosa es hacer comentarios u observaciones de una comunidad de la que no eres parte y otra es hacerlos en forma agresiva como tú los haces.
> 
> Tengo ya casi una década siguiendo día a día, lo que escriben y complementan con excelentes fotos los muchachos que forman este excelente foro.
> 
> Como buen Regio, aplaudo su trabajo y aunque difiera en algunos conceptos, de ninguna manera me atraveria a ofenderlos y al mismo tiempo afenderme como tú lo haces.
> 
> Deduzco que no vives en MTY, de otra manera, no escribirías las sandeces que mencionas en especial en esta aparente despedida.
> 
> Analicemos cada una de ellas:
> 
> *Esperaremos mas tiempo para ver un skyline definido.*
> *quiza unos 8 años mas?*
> 
> Por principio definamos el concepto Skyline, que dicho en el idioma de Cervantes se conoce como Horizonte.
> 
> _El horizonte es la línea que aparentemente separa el cielo y la tierra. Vista desde cualquier ángulo esta línea siempre aparece a la altura de los ojos del espectador. Esta línea es en realidad una circunferencia en la superficie de la Tierra centrada en el observador. ..._
> 
> Sin embargo se le ha dado por llamar como skyline u horizonte de una ciudad, al contorno que forman sus edificios (sin importar su altura). El mas famoso es el de N.Y.
> 
> *No crean es difícil competir con las otras dos ciudades grandes del pais,*
> *en esos foros nacionales*.
> 
> Desde cuando se inició la contienda y quien la organiza?
> 
> *ya que ellos si cuentan ya definidos sus skylines.*
> *y no tuvieron que esperar tanto.*
> 
> Entonces se van a quedar donde están?
> Ya valió, entonces que cierren sus foros porque según tú, ya se estancaron
> 
> *Solo por que haya si planearon así desde el principio*.
> 
> Querrás decir: Solo porque allá…….
> 
> Desde cuando?
> 
> Desde la llegada de Hernán Cortes?, de Nuño de Guzman? o desde antes?
> 
> *no se vale pues si mty es una potencia grande por que esperar tanto.*
> 
> Esperar a que? Monterrey es una ciudad en continuos cambios algunos más rápidos que otros.
> 
> *Nunca el objetivo es agredir o faltar el respeto.*
> *pero como brincan todos, ahi es donde confirman los comentarios de la gente foranea que dice.*
> *Hay Regios, cerrados, pedantes, ellos siempre están bien.*
> *No les entra nada*.
> 
> No es de alguien que sea o se crea inteligente, generalizar la conducta o forma de ser de la gente por ser o vivir en x o y parte del mundo. Pero desafortunadamente se suele hacerlo.
> 
> Hace muchos ayeres, un ****** que quería hacer negocios en MTY, dijo que para poderlos hacer aquí, se requería mas que vender agüitas de sabor (como en otras partes de México). La gente en ese lugar, decía el ******, tiene tanta ambición como un Neoyorkino.
> 
> Orgullo Regio, claro que si lo hay y más si hay quienes te ven con esos ojos.
> 
> Claro que hay excepciones, como tú comprenderás.
> 
> *Saludos y me despido por un buen rato*
> 
> Todo el que quieras
> 
> Pd. Si nuestro moderador decide borrar lo que aquí escribí, lo aceptaré. Una disculpa, pero no pude contenerme al leer tantas tonteras en tan corto espacio.





aerok13 said:


> “Se le dio mucha importancia ami comentario, no se apasionen.
> no tienen que hacer bullying”.
> “No se la bañen”
> 
> De plano HEBQ o tienes lagunas mentales o te haces.
> 
> Deberás que te pasas de Cínico al pretender hacernos creer que se te “chisporroteo” y no supusiste lo que escribiste.
> 
> No joven, madura.
> 
> Existe un viejo dicho que dice *A donde fueres haz lo que vieres. *Te ves mal cuando te la pasas criticando lo que a tu juicio, las cosas deberían ser de diferente manera.
> 
> Tampoco te la pases haciendo parecer que eres hombre de mundo, porque conoces o viviste en otros lugares. En este foro, la mayoría son jóvenes que pudieran conocer tantos o más lugares que tú.
> 
> En lo sucesivo, es mejor que no tengas más intervenciones en este u otros hilos. Suenas hueco y falso.
> 
> Si tanto te interesa lo que suceda en nuestra comunidad, no dejes de visitarnos. Pero por tu propio bien y si en algo estimas tu ego, por favor, no participes. Calladito, te ves más bonito.





mty.93 said:


> Se estan constuyendo Sofia, El Legado, Saqqara, Koi, Pabellon Monterrey, Metropolitan Center, Levana, Park Towers, In y Altreca... 14 torres entre 110 y 276 metros de altura... y tuviste que esperarte como 3 años a que vieras noticias de parques en el foro para salir con este comentario bestial y estupido... a mi no me engañas eres un patetico petardo del sur ardido... o quiero pensar eso... de verdad me daria verguenza que un regio sea tan idiota como tu... MONTERREY ES LA CIUDAD DE MAYOR CRECIMIENTO VERTICAL EN MEXICO Y PROYECCION A FUTURO LE PESE A QUIEN LE PESE... y no es lo mismo que no se anuncie un megaproyecto en 3 meses a que no se anuncie en 3 años





Avenger_Regio said:


> El forista H-E-B-Q es un troll disfrazado de usuario común que insidiosamente actua como si fuera un comentarista moderado pero no pierde la oportunidad de "fregar quedito" contra nuestra ciudad. Esa es básicamente su estrategia lo que lo hace aún más patético.
> 
> Probablemente venga de algún lugar del Occidente que quisiera que su propia ciudad tuviera el poderío económico que siempre tendremos nosotros.


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: sergio_235

Sanción: Temporal - 2 semanas.

Motivo: Comentario ofensivo/provocaciones. Reincidencia en ataques a otra ciudad.



sergio_235 said:


> garden santa fe es muy moderno y lo malo que segun se llena de mucha gente naca :/
> 
> el chedrahui de santafe tambien muy moderno!





sergio_235 said:


> mm bueno tu preguntaste... el acentito tiene mucho que ver y otras cosas mas que prefiero no decirlas y eso sinceramente no va con una ciudad tan moderna
> y no salgas con que "segun el diccionario, naco significa blalalbbla"
> hno:
> mi humilde opinion.





sergio_235 said:


> en lugar de modernizar los camiones mejor deberian modernizar todo mazatlan, la verdad calles muy feas, apesta a acaltarilla, y casi todo puras cassas feas y negocios feos :s lo unico rescatable obvio el malecon....
> es mi humilde opinion





sergio_235 said:


> parece que algunos no han ido a mazatlan todavia eeh
> 
> cuando fui a durango, pase por maza y desde su inicio hasta el final de la ciudad todo feo
> de venida si fuimos a pasear a mazatlan, entramos al centro y todo feo marginado como el mercadito de culiacan, bueno mas feo...
> 
> y bueno esas zonas que mencionaron: Nuevo Mazatlan, La Marina o La Machado son zonas turisticas... fuera de la zona turistica no hay mucha cosa positiva:|


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: culiacan_rifa 

Sanción: 2 meses.

Motivo: Ofensas directas. Nulo aporte al foro.


culiacan_rifa said:


> Cancunense veo que ya te declaraste oficialmente joto,acaso te rompio el culo avimael.....ke azco me das





culiacan_rifa said:


> Esa pi.nche torre tres rios me voy a morir y no la voy a ver terminada


*Actualización de sanción.*

Usuarios: culiacan_rifa y sergio_235.

Sanción: Definitiva.

Motivo. Cuenta clon. Uso de una cuenta alterna para evadir una sanción. Continuar en la misma línea de comentarios ofensivos en la cuenta alterna.



hook89 said:


> Usuario: sergio_235
> 
> Sanción: Temporal - 2 semanas.
> 
> Motivo: Comentario ofensivo/provocaciones. Reincidencia en ataques a otra ciudad.


----------



## Hu90

*city_of_angels*
Sanción: *1 mes*
Motivo: comentarios agresivos y provocación de pleitos en el foro poblano.



city_of_angels said:


> ah órale sí pues, una ovación a tu mente brillante :bow::applause::applause: y un abucheo a mi mente "obtusa".... ¿happy? ...sobra decir que lo prefiero a dármelas de nene inteligente....
> 
> y esto ya es bastante off-topic, que hueva.... por mi parte cierro la página





city_of_angels said:


> bueno tu qué pex ? se nota que me adoras .... pero no soy gay, sorry :nuts::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: sunset_

Sanción: Definitiva

Motivo. Usuario nuevo con nulo aporte al foro y cuyos pocos post contienen: Léxico inadecuado, ofensas y política. 




sunset_ said:


> nos vale verga, habla de construcción.





sunset_ said:


> pinshe morrillo, tienes razón, por gente tan prepotente estamos hundidos en la desgracia y la violencia es una lástima que gente como el IngMarco predominen en nuestra región, el muchacho se ve que es muy violento, ha de ser narco o algo así y lo peor del caso es que gente como los demás foristas piensan que eres aburrido por ser una persona pacífica y que invita a la reflexión.





sunset_ said:


> oh, se me olvidaba que no sabes leer ni escribir, mucho menos plantear preguntas.





sunset_ said:


> no, no me gustaría que me mataran de ninguna forma, de dónde sacaste eso?, es como si yo te dijera que fueras a dejarte sodomizar por burros por tu válida postura de defensa a los animales, totalmente sin sentido sería ese comentario; pero en el caso de los toros, sufriendo o no, al final mueren como las demás reses, y claro que habría otras alternativas para los que viven de el "maltrato animal" tú mencionas que se mueran de hambre, eso me da una idea de lo mierda que eres.
> 
> Y no, tampoco hay muchos empleos que digamos, has oído hablar de los ninis o de los parados en españa?, españa un país de primer mundo ahora acá en el tercermundista méxico, PIENSA tú primero antes de contestar con sandeces yo creo que en lo personal dí un punto de vista, aceptado o no, pero tú te colgaste mi chavo, claro habrá quien salga a darte la razón pero si lo analizamos solo me contestaste con prepotencia y con lenguaje soez.





sunset_ said:


> pues ya lo anunció el gobierno de la república pero en lo personal no lo confirmaría hasta que al tipo lo pasen ante las cámaras en vivo (no solo con unas fotos); hay qué recordar que gobierna el PRI y ya sabemos cómo se las gastan maquillando números, no me sorprendería un teatrito.
> 
> como cuando capturaron a elba esther, que muy en el bote estará pero el Snte sigue siendo una mafia.





sunset_ said:


> el chapo guzman no tiene el dinero que tenía pablo escobar, la fortuna del colombiano se calculaba entre los 30 mil millones de dólares en los 80's; y se le consideraba el hombre más rico del planeta.
> 
> y por parte del gobierno yo creo que son varias cosas a resaltar:
> 
> 1- el chapo debió ser capturado, bien por eso.
> 
> 2- el chapo no era tan difícil de capturar como se manejaba.
> 
> 3- la captura del chapo no sirve de nada porque no atacarán los métodos para lavar dinero del cartel en los que se involucran según especialistas cerca de 1,000 empresas alrededor del mundo.
> 
> 4- debería meter al bote a su tío montiel, romero deschamps y los moreira.
> 
> 5- siempre cada seis años meten a un "pesado" (pesado como el chapo) al bote y nunca nos ha servido de nada.
> 
> "Claro que es un buen golpe, no ayuda en mucho por que el cartel de aqui es fuerte, pero quieras o no cambia la percepción del mundo hacia al pais, todos los medios internacionales y jefes de estado aplaudieron la captura, les hace ver que si se trabaja para agarrar peces gordos, de los cuales ya han caido varios con EPN, incluida la maestra."
> 
> la percepción del mundo hacia el país no se basa en algo tan efímero, obvio que lo iban a aplaudir porque el chapo era el #1 del FBI, pero las autoridades internacionales no basan su percepción viendo televisa.





sunset_ said:


> yo le veo las intenciones, en la gira que hubo en china hace como 8 meses allá andaba con EPN de la manita y pues ojalá se postulara porque si no es él sería aron irizar el candidato del pri y en una de esas gana, dios nos agarre confesados.
> 
> también se me hace bien heriberto félix que podría volver a hacerse una coalición con el PAN-PRD; claro esto sujeto a que marcelo ebrard no gane la presidencia del PRD en el 2015 porque de ganar, en un acto de quedar bien con las "izquierdas" para el 2018, no permitiría coaliciones con el PAN.
> 
> cuén se iría por el PAS.


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: oswaldo21

Sanción: 5 días.

Motivo: Ataques/provocaciones.



oswaldo21 said:


> quita esa foto mezcal tas re feo we tamos hablando la hermosura de las torres y sales con tu foto echas a perder todo inche contraste lo hermoso contra lo horroroso


----------



## DieQro

Usuario: *H-E-B-Q*

Sanción: *7 dias*

Motivo: Reincidencia en comentarios provocativos y fuera de lugar en el hilo de panoramicas y skylines, a pesar de haber sido advertido.



H-E-B-Q said:


> Te luciste vicraya, que buenas tomas, muy buen nivel!
> 
> mas, mas y mas torres.
> 
> Con esas tomas se ve la grandeza de construcciones que se están realizando para la ciudad, ya que es complicado captarlas en una toma por que el nivel del terreno esta conformado por Colinas, cumbres, lomas y muchos desniveles y *no es completamente plano como en las mayorías de las ciudades, que poniendo 11 torres en nivel plano ya se ve un skyline.*
> 
> imparable esta la sultana del norte. :banana:


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: perduto.qro

Sanción: 5 días.

Motivo: Ofensas.



perduto.qro said:


> JAJA CHING TU MA


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: Nikkodemo

Sanción: 2 semanas.

Motivo: Spam excesivo/Hacer comentarios inútiles/de nulo aporte al foro principalmente en los threads de la Copa Latinscrapers en pro de incrementar el número de post del usuario. Todos con diferencia de menos de un minuto entre cada uno, evidenciando así que es con el afán de incrementar el número de post en su cuenta.

*NOTA: Por motivos de la excesiva cantidad de post con spam sólo se anexan unos cuantos como evidencia.*




Nikkodemo said:


> Muy buen primer lugar, bien merecido.  :applause:





Nikkodemo said:


> Ni modo, un buen lugar para nada despreciable.





Nikkodemo said:


> Un buen lugar, enhorabuena para el Movistar.





Nikkodemo said:


> Teatro Colón, igual lo quiero en la final contra el de Río.
> 
> Sería un duelazo. :banana:





Nikkodemo said:


> Teatro de Río.





Nikkodemo said:


> Museo de la Memoria.





Nikkodemo said:


> Museo de Arte de Tigre.





Nikkodemo said:


> Que duelo tan interesante, ni hablar.





Nikkodemo said:


> Enhorabuena por el primer lugar, ni hablar. :applause:





Nikkodemo said:


> Muy buen segundo lugar, una belleza de casa y el entorno ni se diga.





Nikkodemo said:


> Injusto tercer lugar, es una chulada de casa y el paisaje ni se diga.





Nikkodemo said:


> Que gran lugar Yungay, merecido primer lugar. :applause:





Nikkodemo said:


> Enhorabuena West Beach, que buen lugar para descansar. :drool:





Nikkodemo said:


> Enhorabuena Ateliers, un buen lugar conseguido.





Nikkodemo said:


> Estrugamou.





Nikkodemo said:


> Remota de Patagonia.





Nikkodemo said:


> Ah que buena toma tan interesante.
> 
> 8/10





Nikkodemo said:


> Muy buena toma, interesante y nítida.
> 
> 8/10





Nikkodemo said:


> Taca, te voy a extrañar.





Nikkodemo said:


> Grande LAN, excelente primer lugar. :rock:


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: D4NN0

Motivo: Provocaciones/actitud conflictiva. Reincidente en panel.

Sanción: Temporal - 2 semanas.



D4NN0 said:


> ^^^^ :weirdo:
> 
> No cabe duda que tienes un sentido del humor muy cómico. Seguro eres el alma de las fiestas.





D4NN0 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Pues el punto es que el servicio es proporcionado por mujeres, para mujeres (hombres, niños, niñas, transformers, etc.) y no creo que sean nuevas unidades ya que la cromática es del Ebrardismo. Solo los han de haber desempolvado y puesto a trabajar.





D4NN0 said:


> *@Awell:* Que parte de que si existen varios pero son viejos no entendiste?
> 
> Respondiendo a tu interés en ver alguno, basta con que revises post anteriores en este mismo foro. Para muestra basta un botón:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Cortesía de *meteorologo* el *19 de noviembre de 2007*)
> 
> Saludos a Poblenou.





D4NN0 said:


> En serio piensas eso? Que tontería...
> 
> NINGUNA de las lineas tiene estaciones iguales. Aun cuando el diseño sea basado en la estructura original de L-1, las estructuras son diferentes, ademas de que las características que las componen. Parece que con la 6 va a ser igual, de acuerdo con el render posteado anteriormente. Eso se conoce como identidad corporativa.
> 
> Es mas preferible que ocupen un patrón ya trabajado y nada desagradable a la vista a que se les ocurra estar inventando un nuevo diseño como les paso con la L-2, en donde las estaciones parecen cajas de cereal, igual que en muchos sistemas de provincia.





D4NN0 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Claro, se trata de hacer polémica para darle vida el foro. Si no, para que estamos aquí?





D4NN0 said:


> ^^^^¿y Juárez que pitos toca?





D4NN0 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Me encanta lo bien que leen... Repito mi pregunta, a ver si alguien si puede responder algo mas apropiado a lo que cuestiono: como están *esas tres estaciones en desuso*? Las tienen totalmente abandonadas o si las cuidan?
> 
> Y muy padre el vídeo. Me da gusto ver como ya contemplan los Scania para las nuevas lineas. Personalmente creo que le dan un diseño bastante innovador, mas el hecho de que combinan con la estructura de los nuevos paraderos.
> 
> Y ojala que le apuesten al uso de vidrio en los paraderos, tal como hicieron en la fase 2, porque eso de que usen las varillas de metal se ver muy feo. Hasta parece transporte del Estado de México, y eso ya es caer muy bajo.





D4NN0 said:


> Una observación: si hablas en segunda persona del singular, mantén la forma durante toda tu oración para que la gramática sea correcta. No entiendo por que primero te diriges a mi y después hablas en un plural que ya no se sí se refiere a ti, a mi, a todos... :nuts:
> 
> ¿En serio te atreves a corregirme? :bash:
> 
> Y por favor, no hables por los demás. Ya hay una segunda persona que detecto el mismo error y por ende, en comentario no es bien entendido. Gracias por el tu intervención *David Blink*.





D4NN0 said:


> Orale, pues que semana mas larga. Desde el 28/09 hasta el 4/08, mas parece un año! :lol::lol::lol::lol: Pobres de los "impacientes" como dice el señor porque se van a tener que aguantar todavia mas.


----------



## DieQro

Usuario: *becker*

Sanción: *1 mes al brig.*

Motivo: Reincidencia en comentarios despectivos, provocaciones y spam en varios hilos.



becker said:


> que zona tan horrenda, :bash: que tristeza que no haya autoridades que regulen los asentamientos humanos en la cd, parecen favelas, no hay gobierno
> 
> gracias a esas torres se ve menos c00lera esa foto hno:





becker said:


> Queretaro es una extencion del df, yo la considero lo mismo que el df





becker said:


> jaja
> 
> si pudiera sacar del DF el centro/polanco/roma/condesa/las lomas/Santa Fe/san angel y llevarlas a otro lugar LEJOS DEL ESTADO DE MEXICO Y DEL SUR seria mi cd favorita
> 
> la poblaria con gente de Sinaloa, Sonora, Chihuahua, Jalisco, Michoacan y las Californias





becker said:


> Tienes mucha razón el mercado por el que van son los defeños y extranjeros que son representantes de las empresas extranjeras que tienen fábricas en esa cd
> 
> Pero aún así se me hace mal plan que no contraten queretanos y prefieran a extranjeros
> 
> No que TOTALMENTE QUERÉTARO?
> 
> Apocó no te daría gusto ver a una mujer Queretana en los espectaculares del Palacio? Hay que valorar lo local no sólo lo extranjero
> 
> Algo que represente a Querétaro, bueno eso digo yo


PD. Debido a su reincidencia en este panel, queda advertido el forista que la próxima sanción sera definitiva.


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: Anglocanadiense

Sanción: Temporal - 2 semanas.

Motivo: Provocaciones/reincidente en panel de sanciones.



Anglocanadiense said:


> Les voy a pedir un favor estamos en el subforo de la Ciudad de México si entienden, no metan ciudades que ni al caso ni Guadalajara ni Monterrey importan salen sobrando aquí esas ciudades tienen sus respectivos subforos y pueden publicar lo que quieran, ellos también se ofenden cuando meten a la CDMX allá, por que tenemos que meterlos en nuestro subforo??
> 
> gracias.


----------



## Hu90

*city_of_angels*
Sanción: *Banneo definitivo*
*Motivo:* Actitud agresiva, provocar conflictos, hacer spam, ofender a otros foristas, todo a pesar de una serie de advertencias y castigos previos.



city_of_angels said:


> Cómo se nota que te trae de nalgas la princesita wannabe, alias "la so-hype" y sus choros..:lol: :lol:
> 
> Avísame cuando quieras dejar de arrastrarte por jotitas dibujantes y quieras relacionarte con verdaderos arquitectos... :cheers:


----------



## Hook89

Usuarios sancionados: manuelmonge e ING_AMB.

Motivo: Provocaciones/Peleas.

Sanción: Temporal - 2 semanas. 



manuelmonge said:


> Habiendo otros estados con buenas instalaciones deportivas tuvieron que escoger uno de los estados mas fallidos, corruptos y bananeros para hacer estos juegos, que vergüenza!





ING_AMB said:


> BIEN DICEN EN EL PUERTO JAROCHO QUE EL ARMA MAS PODEROSA QUE TIENEN LOS SINALOENSES NO ES ýUN CUERNO DE CHIVO, ES EL HOCICO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHINGA TU MADRE PENDEJO





manuelmonge said:


> 1- Culiacán es un municipio no un estado
> 2- Culiacán hace tiempo dejo de ese puesto
> 3- Con violencia y todo, pero Sinaloa ha hecho series del caribe, el año pasado tuvimos mundial de baseball juvenil, olimpiadas universitarias hace dos años, eventos como Maratón Pacífico.
> 
> Donde la veas, esos juegos han sido un fail!





manuelmonge said:


> De que murieron los ardidos? De quemados! Y ese dicho lo inventaste en tu amargura y desesperación al ver el fail que han hecho con estos juegos...
> 
> Y nunca dije que esos juegos se hubieran realizado en Sinaloa eh





manuelmonge said:


> Cuidado, te vendrán a atacar de que en tu estado hay mas corrupción...





ING_AMB said:


> es al mero estilo priista nada mas chingar y robar, las carreteras en todo el estado estan de la chingada y los ***** de arriba llenandose de billete.
> 
> 
> Y para el mazatleco!! ya vete a chingar a tu madre con tus buchanas y demas mamadas wey  jajajaja


----------



## Hook89

Usuario sancionado: Luca Viramontes

Sanción: 1 mes.

Motivo: Ofensas/provocaciones. Reincidente. 



Luca Viramontes said:


> El estadio tendrá butacas en todas sus zonas, ustedes solo hablan de eso PQ DESCONOCEN TOTALMENTE EL TEMA, eso es lo que escuchan en la prensa. Sigan con su ignorancia sigan hablando al CHILE, sin saber como son las cosas.
> 
> Man Regio ponte hablar a la RG690 ese es tu estilo





Luca Viramontes said:


> Desconoces totalmente del tema, cosa que al Chile no te voy a explicar, por necio y terco.





Luca Viramontes said:


> Y luego q wei???? Si hablo asi
> 
> Jaja este vato, me suena a: "mira que puedes esperar de una persona que usa un lenguaje coloquial"
> 
> PD: la familia de más abolengo de toda la ciudad se peleaban por 900 MDD, se insultaban como chachas, ante una cámara y mataron al señor por todo ese dinero. Pero tu que vas a saber de eso, seguramente eres clase mediero (MIKE jaja) la clases q vive de apariencias y la q más sufre.
> 
> 
> 
> No les expliques wei, no van a entender, para todos los que postean aquí los "barristas" son unos vagos, delincuentes, mariguanos jaja déjalos que hablen.





Luca Viramontes said:


> Jajajajjajajajajjajajajja bien malo... "Ashhhh ojalá no existieran"
> 
> -Me diste justo donde me vale ver*&@# :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí va la gente de copa y sofá la q razona de forma [email protected] pues su mente no da para más, aquí van los reventadores, aquí va la que de fútbol no tiene NPI.


----------



## Hook89

Usuario sancionado: BenZarate

Sanción: Temporal 2 semanas.

Motivo: Comentarios despectivos. 



BenZarate said:


> ^^
> NO-MAN-CHES.
> 
> No trates de comparar el tema de desapariciones actuales (estudiantes), con "gente" que destruye, no aporta nada y además, muchos de ellos tienen vínculos con delincuencia y grupos de choque.
> 
> Por gente como esa, hemos perdido cantidad de edificios invaluables en el Centro Histórico, espacio en CETRAMS, libre tránsito en avenidas y salidas de los acceso del STC, exponiendo nuestra seguridad.
> 
> Para mi, esa gente deberían correrla al Estado y demás zonas conurbadas que es de donde proviene la gran mayoría.






BenZarate said:


> Ni quien hable de partidos, por que entonces hablemos del PRI que por décadas ha gobernado el Estado de México y no ha brindado oportunidades laborales a toda esa gente que viene a vender al DF.
> 
> Hablo muy enserio, COMO HABITANTE DEL DF detesto pasar todos los días por Tacubaya o Chapultepec, en donde no puedo no pasar, hay mierda por doquier, grasa y toneladas de basura.
> 
> Si a ustedes no los jode, denles trabajo y busquen un excelentísimo plan para arreglar el problema que genera toda esa gente sin educación, por no decirles de otra manera.





BenZarate said:


> Busquen respuestas más listas que sus "muros", tratando de compararme con algún personaje para sentir que su contestación es inteligente.
> 
> Hagan su labor de investigación.
> 
> Más del 70% de los vendedores ambulantes (incluidos vagoneros) residen en municipios conturbados al DF.
> Más del 65% de usuarios del metro vienen del estado, los cuales entran por los CETRAM Indios Verdes, Toreo, Pantitlan, lo que representa que la mayoría de estos son del estado.
> 
> Podría regresar a los temas que tratábamos anteriormente, que si el estado no contribuye al mantenimiento del sistema, ni de limpieza ni en nada a la ciudad.
> 
> ¿Existe en realidad un beneficio de la entrada de vendedores al DF, hay una mejora de las condiciones urbanísticas o recaudación de impuestos? No, ¿por qué? Fácil, rentan o compran viviendas, consumen y utilizan servicios en el Estado de México.






BenZarate said:


> ¿No será más bien que tu cambies la mentalidad de que el tener ingresos altos sea sinónimo de desplazarte de modo privado?.
> 
> Y no, esto no pasa en cualquier ciudad del mundo.


Usuario: Martín Martínez

Sanción Temporal 10 días. 

Motivo: Léxico inadecuado/Provocaciones. Reincidente.



Martín Martínez said:


> No generalizes tan feo cabron, en Toluca hay un chingo de trabajo, no se por q metes a todos en el mismo costal, la conurbación del D.F sigue siendo la misma extensa Ciudad de Mexico, toda esa conurbación para mi nunca debio haber existido,,. pero no creo q esa gente sea la única marrana q ensucia, recuerdo q ya hace meses q fui al df, sali de una estación del metro, y luego vague por algunas calles cercanas a Reforma, y había una chingo de basura tirada por donde sea, hasta percudidas y rabiando de cochambre negro estaban algunas banquetas
> 
> Y se me hace cagado pensar q todos esos vendedores sean de la zona conurbada del d.f,,,, bueno es q yo me compre algunas cosas en esos puestesitos y la forma en que hablan los vendedores es pues "chilanga" , supongo q son de ahí mero
> 
> exactamente , o a poco quieres ponerles un muro , jaj


Cambio de sanción a definitiva.

Motivo: Sacar una cuenta clon para evadir la sanción. 



DaiTengu said:


> mexicano 01? 02 seems to have multiple personalities using  Martín Martínez and  mexicano 01? 02 sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: yapcross

Sanción: 10 días.

Motivo: Política/spam. Reincidente.



yapcross said:


> porque peña miento "cacaraquea" obras y se las adjudica como si fueran suyas, cuando fueron hechas por el mejor presidente de Mexico osea Felipe Calderon?










yapcross said:


> pero no esta bien que este "gobierno" se adjudique obras de la administracion pasada; pasó con la carretera Mazatlan-Durango, dandole publicidad como si peña miento la hubiera hecho, hasta le puso su eslogan "mover a Mexico". tambien paso con la Jala-Vallarta, dos grandes obras del gran presidente Felipe Calderon, el si movió a México.


----------



## Hook89

Cuentas sancionadas: Para-noir y lunat!co.

Motivo: Política/desviar thread/atacar a otro forista.

Sanción: Temporal - 1 semana.



Para-noir said:


> ^^ Totalmente de acuerdo, son intocables por el gobierno.
> 
> Porqué CU?
> 
> Porque quieren manchar la imagen de la UNAM como han venido haciendo desde los 80's, al gobierno no le está gustando la reacción de protesta de la institución.





Para-noir said:


> ^^ Pues que triste, sigue creyendo lo que te dicen en la tele. Tu forma de hablar y poca seriedad revela ya que tipo de persona eres.





lunat!co said:


> Ternura (o más bien, qué asco), alguien que cree lo que le dice el gobierno y la tele.


Cuenta sancionada: Val5413

Motivo: Política/Participar en desvio de thread.

Sanción: Temporal 3 días.



Val5413 said:


> Pues claro. Busca noticias de CU y verás que estos mismos encapuchados han estado provocando y haciendo actos vandálicos cerca de la UNAM (incluso ya habían quemado patrullas de la misma universidad).
> 
> El gobierno los contrata por eso los dejan ir libres, ya que si fueran estudiantes les iría muy mal.. .(normalistas)..


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: GdlMty

Sanción: 1 semana.

Motivo: Política - Historial de sanciones.



GdlMty said:


> A mí también me calentó tu comentario, el gobierno tiene la obligación de dar seguridad al país y conste que no estoy defendiendo lo que sucedió en el Zócalo, pero hay cosas más tristes que eso, policías que asesinan estudiantes y además el mismo estado involucrado en todo esto es una vergüenza como país. hno:


Cuenta sancionada: oswaldobautista

Sanción: 5 días

Motivo: Política.



oswaldobautista said:


> El Estado de Guerrero, aclarar.
> 
> Aquí el Asesino intelectual es Abarca. ¿¿porqué no van y le destrozan su casa a él?? ¿¿ Porqué pintar Peña asesino en Palacio Nacional ??
> 
> Hay gente muy estúpida que busca el mínimo pretexto para vandalizar


Cuenta sancionada: Diseñadora_73

Sanción: 2 semanas.

Motivo: Política. Historial de sanciones.



Diseñadora_73 said:


> EL OBJETIVO ES DESPRESTIGIAR EL MOVIMIENTO, ANTES ERA CON LOS ALCONES AHORA ES CON EL VANDALISMO, POR FAVOR NO TE CONFUNDAS, NO VEAS MUCHA "TELE"


Cuenta sancionada: ckarlx

Sanción: 5 días.

Motivo: Política.



ckarlx said:


> ^^ icard:
> 
> *Pobres ilusos que viven dentro de su pequeña burbuja de confort, esperemos que nunca se las revienten porque les aseguro que el día en que les obliguen a ver la triste realidad en la que nuestro México está sumergido ustedes mismos van a ir a destruir su tan amada puerta.*



Cuenta sancionada: hombretangencial

Sanción: 1 semana.

Motivo: Política.



hombretangencial said:


> Pues Palacio Nacional está en el centro histórico.
> 
> Ese palacio y sus puertas le pertenecen al pueblo y lo quemamos todo si se nos da la gana. ¿Qué representa palacio nacional? Para la mayoría: opresión, inequidad social, corrupción, extorsión, miedo, violencia del Estado, presos políticos, la lista continúa.
> 
> Nadie salió herido y el hecho no tiene comparación con la corrupción criminal del gobierno de Peña y de Guerrero. Es una manifestación simbólica y para como están las cosas agradezcan que no arden los Pinos, que si no tuvieran al estado mayor por todos lados seguramente lo haría.
> 
> O tal vez esta casita del presi http://aristeguinoticias.com/0911/m...e-pena-nieto-de-7-mdd-en-las-lomas-reportaje/ donde por cierto se mencionan lazos entre las empresas mexicanas que participarán en la construcción de los trenes de pasajeros y Peña Nieto.





hombretangencial said:


> Por ejemplo ¿dónde? Además yo no empecé esta discusión aquí. Ya puse mi comentario, listo. Next
> 
> 
> 
> Por supuesto que hay infiltrados en toda manifestación. Que no sepas nada de política es tu problema.
> 
> NEXT


----------



## Hook89

Cuentas sancionadas: designadtor, Freemansoldier, dantux90 y Brazo de Chaya.

Motivo: Desviar thread/provocaciones. 

Sanción: 5 días.

Edit. Considerando que el usuario designadtor cuenta con varias denuncias por conflictivo la sanción se le incrementa a 10 días.

Edit. Sanción de 3 días al forista Brazo de Chaya por haber participado también en la pelea.



designadtor said:


> esas nenas se quieren desquitar porque les dije que sus torres estan tan flacas que parecen estar desnutridas y que juntas no hacen una kaan y pues solo dije la verdad pero les arde o sea NI MODO





designadtor said:


> torre chiapas 4.5 metros de entre piso x 22 da 99 metros mas 5.5 del helipuerto = 104.5 metros oficiales
> 
> kaan luxury 4 metros de ente pisos x 25 = 100 metros oficiales + 3 de estacionamientos que se suponian estarian subterraneos, pero se ve claramente que ya no, por lo que son 12 metros mas de altura y estructuralmente las kaan estaran rondando los 112 metros sin duda, ahora si todavia le sumas que estan en loma y que su altura a nivel de piso sera de 150 metros pues esta mas que seguro que seran mas altas que torre chiapas y que las escualidas meridanas tambien





Freemansoldier said:


> Falicas se refieren al organo sexual masculino y creo que eso tiene metido en la cabeza y sus pliegues anales ese wey.





Freemansoldier said:


> Por ahi las niñas meridianas se están burlando de las Torres llamándolas Falicas como dicen por ahí el que en pan piensa es por que HAMBRE tiene de eso verdad Brazo de chaya y se que vas a leer esto por eso lo escribo a ver si le bajas a tus MAMADAS.





dantux90 said:


> ^^^^^ En lo personal no me interesan torres con CAPITAL MEZCLADO CON CAMBIOS EN EL DISEÑO, DEJANDO UNA TORRE MAS ENANA Y FUERA DE CONTEXTO QUE LAS OTRAS me interesan torres con CAPITAL LOCAL, RESPETANDO EL DISEÑO y digan lo que digan no se comparara el entorno de las torres de allá con las de acá y no se a que se refirió con fálicas seria muy tonto y contraproducente ponerle ese seudónimo cuando aquellas no cantan mal las rancheras.....
> 
> 
> Creo que se les sube muy rápido la popis a la cabeza... chale, pero en fin LAS KA'AN PESE A QUIEN LE PESE VAN RAPIDO, Y SERÀN OTRO COMPLEJO DE MAYOR ALTURA, DESPUES DE TORRE CHIAPAS....
> 
> 
> AHÌ TE ENCARGO COMPAÑERO QUE HIZO TAL COMENTARIO Y LOS QUE LE SIGUEN..
> 
> CHAITO





Brazo de Chaya said:


> Jajajajaja las Torres Fálicas de Tuxtla


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: chapultepec 18 

Sanción: Definitiva

Motivo: Cuenta clon de usuario previamente expulsado (prof_locovich).


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: Milanno

Sanción: Definitiva.

Motivo: Troll.



Milanno said:


> Con todo respeto les quedó media feita. Demasiado AUSTERA
> 
> Me hubiera gustado un cristal más luminoso.
> 
> Algo así:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que con la esfera se recuperen.
> 
> Saludos.





Milanno said:


> No se molesten, yo los quiero mucho.
> 
> Quizá lo veas así porque te has acostumbrado a un estilo urbanistico que deja mucho que desear.
> 
> Pero si al ovoide ese le ponen iluminación, estará con madre.
> 
> Me dió gusto visitarlos, los invitamos allá queridos para que vean nuestra reactivación vertical :tyty:





Milanno said:


> Gracias a ese guanajuatense, se está construyendo Central Park 7 torres, Citi Towers 2 torres.
> 
> También tendremos un corporativo NY life, y de seguro me dirán que es de capital regiomontano. Sientanse orgullosos. Sabes algo de su diseño?
> 
> Podemos ser amigos. Les conviene.





Milanno said:


> Aby shemale que onda.
> 
> Está bien ya me voy.
> 
> Solo vine a causar envidias.
> 
> Bye





Milanno said:


> No seas tan radical. Te puede dar algo.
> 
> Te invito a ser más abierto y a tolerar las críticas objetivas.
> 
> Deja a Master Mata en paz culiao weon.





Milanno said:


> Polkator, amigo no seas extremo, no me bannes, solo limpia el thread. Un abrazo muy fuerte.
> 
> Es muy feo ya no poder entrar a aportar.





Milanno said:


> Relax conshasumare, la tenes adentro pee sabelo.:banana::banana::banana:





Milanno said:


> Así lo haré.
> 
> Pido una disculpa sincera si los ofendi.
> 
> En realidad soy un forista serio.
> 
> Me retiro.
> 
> pd: no me bannen chatos, se siente bien feo. hno:


Cuenta sancionada: Avenger_Regio

Sanción: 5 días.

Motivo: Ofensas. Aunque fue derivado del ataque de Millano eso no justifica este comentario.



Avenger_Regio said:


> JOJOJOJOJO esos de Occidente asu chingadamadre jojojo :lol:
> 
> Bueno ya nomás a esperar al Polkator, para que barra el desmadre que vino hacer ese guey.



Cuenta sancionada: morrillo

Sanción: Definitiva.

Motivo: Cuenta clon de forista ya expulsado (Culichi5050). Además de ingresar desde direcciones IP reportadas en "Blacklist" por diversas bases de datos anti-spam.


----------



## DieQro

Usuario: *kromasolf*

Sanción: *Definitiva.*

Motivo: Reiterados post provocativos en el subforo de Infraestructura, spam e insultos y amenazas a otros foristas.


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: yukatan_boy

Sanción: 2 semanas.

Motivo: Comentario de provocación hacía otra ciudad además de alentar peleas regionales. Reincidente en panel de sanciones.



yukatan_boy said:


> deberíamos de enviarle todos los yucatecos mensajes a la moderación para que les den de baja al sub-foro tuxtleco y suban a Villahermosa como nuevo subforo del Sureste :lol:
> al fin de cuentas tiene más actividad en todos sus threads la ciudad tabasqueña :lol: mientras que en la otra se la pasan haciendo actualizaciones de Oxxos :lol:


Cuenta sancionada: Palomo_Yuc

Sanción: 5 días.

Motivo: Política.



Palomo_Yuc said:


> PD. Hoy que es día de la revolución aprovecho para: #RenunciaEPN


Cuenta sancionada: Aldebaran2012

Sanción: 1 Semana.

Motivo: Ofensas contra el STAFF de SSC México.



Aldebaran2012 said:


> Talves este no es el thread para decirlo pero aprovecho recalcar que este foro es una basura en cuanto a moderación..
> 
> En 1era deberian haberte enviado una advertencia
> 
> En 2da deberian especificarte el porque fuiste baneado
> 
> Es totalmente incongruente que un forista que solo participa en esta sección y que nunca ha insultado ni ofendido a nadie directamente haya sido baneado sin razón alguna y sin decirte tan siquiera porque (Ni quien lo hizo osea que moderador?), es totalmente injusto y deja mucho que decir de los moderadores.. Supongo esto es común cuando los moderadores son un grupo de acomplejados gays de closet.. digo de foro.. .:lol:


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: BenZarate.

Sanción: 7 días.

Motivo. Desviar thread. Reincidente en panel de sanciones. 



BenZarate said:


> Me sorprende que caigan tan rápido, más sabiendo los periódicos baratos de los que traen la noticia de la quema del metrobus y la estación.


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: Brazo de Chaya y ssclol.

Sanción: Definitiva.

Motivo: Cuenta clon - spam.



DaiTengu said:


> ssclol seems to have multiple personalities using  Brazo de Chaya and  ssclol sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## ..Polkator..

*SkyFanTemoMty*

*Una semana de vacaciones todo pagado en el brig* 

*Desviar el tema y provocaciones*


*mty.93* y *master-mata*

*Tres días de descanso*

*Desviar el tema, 3 y 5 post borrados respectivamente.*

Hubo otros foristas que también desviaron el tema, pero lo hicieron con 1 o 2 post, por lo que decidí solo mandar al brig por un corto periodo de tiempo a los que más contribuyeron con la desviación.

Recuerden que cuando un _troll_ o con _actitudes de troll_ desvía el tema *lo mejor es ignorarlo y esperar a que un moderador borre los post*, Que por cierto, tampoco estamos en la computadora todo el tiempo, la respuesta no siempre va a ser inmediata. kay:

Saludos!


----------



## ..Polkator..

*SkyFanTemoMty, otra vez* 

*Crear una cuenta mientras estaba de vacaciones para entrar (Cuenta clon).*

*2 Semanas libres*

Su cuenta clon, *Jemoboy*, es mandada permanentemente _de vacaciones_.

Cabe mencionar que esto queda como advertencia y de presentarse otra vez dicha situación se mandará al "refri" ambas cuentas permanentemente.

Saludos!


----------



## Hook89

Usuario sancionado: becker.

Motivo: Reincidir de forma constante en iniciar el desvio de threads para crear un "Versus". Historial de sanciones.

Sanción: 2 semanas.



becker said:


> Triste Realidad
> 
> *Kansas City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mexico City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antes aspiraba a ser como Paris, hoy aspira a parecerse a Kansas o Indianapolis hno:


----------



## JoseRP

Usuario: OSITO DE PELUCHE

Sanción: Temporal - 1 MES

Motivo: Caso omiso a avisos sobre las formas de participar en el foro.


----------



## JoseRP

Usuario: manuelmonge 
Sanción: 1 mes
Motivo: Reincidencia en desvío de tema.


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: un usuario

Sanción: 5 días.

Motivo: Provocaciones vs otro usuario.



un usuario said:


> No entiendo el chiste local ¿?, estimado come lonches priísta.





un usuario said:


> Pues la tendencia indica que la doña operada va a ganar, LR32 ya sacó pal nuevo ai fon.


----------



## Sainz001

*park ji sun*
*Sanción:* 1 semana
*Motivo:* Xenofobia, clasismo y racismo. 



park ji sun said:


> De hecho la marca Bentley no es muy prestigiosa que digamos por que la compran mucho los orientales y los negros y su equivalente en mexico que son los cantantes de banda, así que la técnica de tomé para tranquilizar a los vecinos no le salió.



*JUAY DE RITO*
*Sanción:* 1 semana
*Motivo:* Spam. Reincidencia 



JUAY DE RITO said:


> Si, eres un chillón.


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: Ulises_Simple91

Motivo: Provocaciones.

Sanción: 1 semana



Ulises_Simple91 said:


> Mcm1799 te mereces un like y un aplauso. Los pusiste en su lugar a todos los haters de Monclova.
> 
> Saludos y toda la razón!





Ulises_Simple91 said:


> No tiene nada de especial Piedras Negras. Es un pueblo pero grande. No hay bulevares bonitos y es una frontera sin mucha chispa. Sin embargo los paisajes en carretera son bonitos. Por algo coahuila es muy bello en sus paisajes. Igual aprovechas conocer Muzquiz que si es muy bonito o Sabinas que tiene residencias muy interrsantes. PN no tiene nada especial solo quizas las piramides pero para su población deja mucho que desear comparado a Monclova, Saltillo o Torreón. Igual va avanzando es lo importante y esperemos que en unos años sea una frontera digna del estado.


----------



## Sainz001

*Armin gdl*
*Sanción:* Permanente 

*Modistachic*
*Sanción:* Permanente

*Motivo:* Cuenta clon.

La búsqueda de la IP así lo muestra.



DaiTengu said:


> Multiple login detected from Modistachic.
> 
> Other recognized logins for this user are:
> 
> 
> Armin gdl
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [ :: Verbose Information :: ]
> 
> [ Cookie Information ]
> 
> Cookie Used: IDstack
> Raw Data: ,1003119,
> Clean Data: 1003119
> 
> [ Capture Information ]
> 
> Caught by: Cookie
> 
> [ Verbose Messages ]
> 
> [ Dev Information ]
> 
> Verbose Message Bitfields: 0



Es una lástima que foristas que aportan mucho abran cuentas clon para promoverse en el propio foro y auto adularse. 



Modistachic said:


> Hola Armin espero estés muy bien, quería felicitarte por todos tus aportes y tu esfuerzo, hace mucho los leía y siempre me han gustado tus aportes, tus fotos y toda la información que das en el foro, en parte por eso me anime a participar y sacar cuenta por que admiro tu labor y al menos para mi desde que entraste viniste a darle un realce al foro tapatío, espero poder aportar cosas interesantes, esto que te escribo es para que veas que aunque tengas gente que no valore tu esfuerzo, también hay gente que te lo agradece y te apoya, saludos y felicidades.


----------



## ..Polkator..

*Tavo_Mty*

*Tarjeta roja, 3 días fuera del p̶a̶r̶t̶i̶d̶o̶ foro.*

*Comentario fuera de lugar después de advertencia.*



Tavo_Mty said:


> Que no le digan árbitro! :lol:


Saludos!


----------



## ..Polkator..

*Mefistófeles mty*

El doctor le recomienda *una semana de descanso.*

*Comentarios fuera de lugar y sarcasmo.*



Mefistófeles mty said:


> Para no romper las reglas...
> 
> *8 alimentos que sirven como productos de limpieza
> *
> Fuente : Qué!
> 
> Muchas veces los mejores remedios para las manchas o para la limpieza de la casa, son los remedios naturales. Antes de que utilizar cualquier producto químico, echa un vistazo a estos alimentos que te servirán de mejor alternativa para la limpieza del día a día o para cualquier incidente casero.
> 
> Qué.es	7 de julio de 2015
> 
> Linkhttp://www.que.es/ultimas-noticias/curiosas/201507070809-alimentos-sirven-como-productos-limpieza_2.html





Mefistófeles mty said:


> Qué opinan de la utilización de productos alimenticios para cuidar o embellecer la casa? Dañan de alguna forma el material, azulejo,pintura,estructura etc.?
> Creo que es un buen tema para debatir.
> 
> Ustedes qué opinan? Es bueno usarlos? :troll:
> 
> 
> He estado restregando una mancha de grasa en el azulejo y no se quita.
> 
> subirimagenes





Mefistófeles mty said:


> Relacionado al tema
> 
> Cinco tips infalibles para embellecer un jardín
> 
> Soledad Blardone
> Por: Soledad Blardone [email protected]
> 
> Con pequeños trucos se puede disfrutar de un preciado espacio verde durante todo el año. Consejos de una paisajista
> 
> Crédito: Reuters
> 
> En los últimos años, el interés por mantener impecables los espacios verdes ha proliferado sin importar el tamaño de los jardines o qué tan sofisticados sean, y lo más importante es que se puede hacer de un modo personal, invirtiendo el tiempo y el dinero que cada circunstancia particular permita.
> 
> Para cuidar estos espacios verdes como un lugar de relajación y convivencia, la paisajista Gisela Ofner dio consejos para disfrutar de su belleza durante todo el año. Estos son:
> 
> 
> Link :http://www.infobae.com/2014/04/09/1556206-cinco-tips-infalibles-embellecer-un-jardin





Mefistófeles mty said:


> Qué opinan de los consejos de la paisajista? Yo creo que saber como cuidar las plantas y los arbolitos de nuestro jardín le da un plus a la estética de nuestros hogares y por consecuencia una mejor imagen urbana a la ciudad.:troll::cheers2:


Saludos!


----------



## Hook89

Usuario sancionado: Marieta Gomez

Sanción: Temporal - 5 días.

Motivo: Ofensas contra otro forista.



Marieta Gomez said:


> hno:hno:hno:hnoecías????, No, no tanto como a ti te sangra a diario querido. (me disculpo ante todos por replicar usando sus términos) Lamento que hallas nacido para perder y aqui desquites tus frustraciones. :cheers: Oye, y ya estás grandecito para actuar asi ¿no?, imagíno que al menos me llevas unos 17 años (de edad solamente) "caballero smart".
> ¿Smart?, :lol: hasta el nombre que elegiste delata tu necesidad.
> Querido, se te agradecen tus autogoles. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:. No seas tan predecible, o quedarás mas aun en evidencia, no seas silvestre, hay formas mas elegantes y sofisticadas, (sutileza que requiere mas de 2 neuronas) para insultar, si ello te agrada y te alimenta. Lamento que hallas crecido en un ambiente agresor, te imagino con hermanos mayores, te imagíno en la escuela, luchando banamente por destacar. En fin, que contestre lo que sea, típica descalificación, ironía, contradicción, hacerse el digo e inteligete y decir que no se rebajará mas, (al fin que ni queía) y si no dá para mas, el insulto puro, nuevamente ante la frustración.


----------



## Hook89

Usuario sancionado: LR32

Sanción: Temporal - 5 días

Motivo: Comentarios fuera de lugar.



LR32 said:


> Sam Diego y LA, una chulada. Tijuana un accidente geográfico y desastre mas de este país asquerosos país.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Hook89

Usuario sancionado: 1007

Sanción: Temporal - 2 semanas.

Motivo: Provocaciones constantes contra una ciudad.



1007 said:


> ^^Yo lo pensaria dos veces antes de ir de vacaciones a uruapan, sin embargo si a pesar de todo estas decidido a ir, te recomiendo cheques este link: http://www.uruapanvirtual.com/sitios-de-interes-en-uruapan.php
> 
> Te sugiero evites el contacto con el agua contaminada del Parque Eduardo Ruiz y de la Tzararacua. Evita viajar de noche y mantente alerta.:dunno:
> 
> Las artesanias las encuentras 50% mas baratas en Quiroga. Esperamos tus comentarios de como te fue.


----------



## Hook89

Usuario sancionado: David.Figgs

Sanción: 5 días.

Motivo: Comentario ofensivo.



David.Figgs said:


> Es un hecho confirmado que debido a la diferencia de altitudes en la Ciudad de México, la mierda siempre se va al oriente.


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: g0art

Sanción: Temporal 5 días.

Motivo: Provocaciones/usuario nuevo y con actitud conflictiva.



g0art said:


> *personajes intolerantes y cobardes que tiran la piedra y se esconden de sus fechorías >>* *riveraconde ^^ intolerante*
> 
> Fin de esta discusión de mi parte porque este tipo o tipa no le da fin a las cosas, Siempre se quiere salir con la suya. Disculpen las molestias.





g0art said:


> ya *TERCO* la disputa ya termino tu ganaste ok tienes toda la razón. bien que te escondes y luego sales con la risotada de señora de vecindad, para ocultar tu hipocresía.





g0art said:


> A ti te interesa su temática, tu síguela a mí no me involucres yo solo estoy dándole observación a su *actitud despectiva para con los demás foristas.*
> *>> riveraconde ^^*





g0art said:


> ¿Y de lo enmarcado en letras negras que opinas?
> 
> Es la actitud q toma este usuario o también tratas de distorsionar los hechos como el. ???





g0art said:


> *gente INTOLERANTE riveraconde *
> 
> 
> Ya no te hagas tonto, esas palabras son tuyas no mías, distorsionas los hechos y calumnias a como de lugar.
> 
> sigues y no le pones fin. Ahí te dejó con tus falsos alegatos falsos bye





g0art said:


> *EL INTOLERANTE riveraconde * ^^


EDIT. Cambio de sanción a definitiva. Creación de cuenta clon.



DaiTengu said:


> Multiple login detected from g0art.
> 
> Other recognized logins for this user are:
> 
> 
> CanD
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [ :: Verbose Information :: ]
> 
> [ Cookie Information ]
> 
> Cookie Used: IDstack
> Raw Data: ,1233998,
> Clean Data: 1233998
> 
> [ Capture Information ]
> 
> Caught by: Cookie
> 
> [ Verbose Messages ]
> 
> [ Dev Information ]
> 
> Verbose Message Bitfields: 0


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: Zopilote Azul

Sanción: Temporal - 10 días. 

Motivo: Ofensas directas contra varios foristas.



Zopilote Azul said:


> Pinche ******* vulgar...lleva tus porquerias a otro lado....por que los moderadores no limpian esto que si es denigrante a un foro tan concurrido? >(
> 
> Grandes tomas eMSir... venga las que viene!





Zopilote Azul said:


> Hay nenas y nenes viendo estos foros que no tienen nada que ver con la vulgaridad de uno o pocos. Defiendanlo vaya!...defiendan la vulgaridad! que facil es borrar un forista no? adelante ...yo me quedo con lo que noto mi nena! y me quedo 1000 por ciento tras ella!!! que poca m...
> mas bien que verguenza!!!





Zopilote Azul said:


> Que triste ha de ser tu vida...tienes hijos, hijas????? no verdad?





Zopilote Azul said:


> Andale!....ya nada pue je je. investigado y todo...que podrian decir los posts de un forista?
> 
> Buenas noches foro.





Zopilote Azul said:


> Nadamas para aclararle al clon....mi nena viendo junto a mi el foro....raro???????? nunca te ha nacido monstrarle algo a tus chicos??





Zopilote Azul said:


> Que bonito escudarte tras frases bonitas no....ojala los moderadores tomen en cuenta a todos los participantes....tanto peca...


----------



## Hu90

*Ale91*
Sanción: *Banneo definitivo*
Motivo: Actitud ofensiva, troll, provocaciones.




Ale91 said:


> a)Ni porque me pones tu la información de la RAE eres capaz de comprender? Para mi que te regresamos a la primaria jajajaja Habiendo expuesto lo anterior no entraré en mas polémicas con alguien que ni siquiera aprendió el correcto uso de la ortografía y gramática, mucho menos sabrás de arquitectura y acabados, eso es como hablar de ecuaciones keynesianas para ti :lol:





Ale91 said:


> Si claro como hasta la quinta vez rectificaste... pero tu primera impresión no se pudo ver mas ingenua, ni modo eres poco observador .. ALABÉ por favor (ahora si no fue tu celular ni nada). Después de tomar un curso intensivo de ortografía date una vuelta por CM y ya que vayas emites una opinión vale ? Antes no porque si no lo has visto no puedes ser objetivo. Y dime que fue broma también eso de comparar un edificio ejecutivo con uno residencial, porque de no ser así ni como ayudarte chavo :bash:





Ale91 said:


> En que cabeza cabe que poco tengan que ver los acabados siendo de distinto uso? ... Pues solo en la de alguien que le quisiera poner muro cortina a la fachada de su departamento, son muy pocos los edificios residenciales con muros de cristal del suelo al techo, y si los hay; tienen cortinas o persianas del suelo al techo... Solo se presta dichas fachadas en edificios de oficinas y viceversa... Me entendiste ? O te hago un dibujito ?





Ale91 said:


> Por segunda vez, puse *has visto*... En que oración se ponen dos verbos? En el español que hablas y escribes no lo dudo, pero en la realidad eso no existe. Perdóname por saber simple ortografía jajaja. Lo que tu digas compañero iletrado





Ale91 said:


> La mentalidad del pobre se basa en desprestigiar a los mas ricos tildándolos de deshonestos y corruptos... Para que va a construir mas de 5 edificios en una sola ciudad que alguien me explique por favor... Por si no fuiste a clases de finanzas ni el compañero negrito. Les comento que uno de los principios básicos es la diversificación, solo alguien tonto pondría todos sus huevos (inversiones) en una canasta. No por nada tiene para realizar mas de un proyecto a la vez .... Todo lo demás simple y llana envidia. Hablando de eso, sin ánimos de ofender... Entonces este proyecto como esta en lomas si te gusta Sojai ? O desde que supiste que era de Grupo JV mágicamente te dejo de gustar? ... Por fin puedes estar feliz de que te dieron el gusto de un proyecto en tu amada lomas de angelopolis





Ale91 said:


> Te invito al CM a que te limpies las chinguiñas con los acabados, ademas sin animos de ofender no pareces conocer mucho de eso, alababas unos triangulitos en las butacas del cuau (cuando eran butacas inconclusas) No hay mas ciego que el que no quiere ver


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: H1

Sanción: Temporal -2 meses.

Motivo: Usuario conflictivo/ataques/spam.



H1 said:


> Precisamente para eso es éste foro, para discutir sobre obras, si no les gustan las "quejas", pueden convertirse en asistentes personales de los ejecutivos del CF Monterrey, o en viene vienes del estacionamiento del estadio, para que así puedan expresar su amor a por los dueños muy bien...





H1 said:


> Tal vez les dan $$$ o falta de oxigeno al nacer :lol::lol::lol::lol:





H1 said:


> Solicito a esos 3 users un ban por que entorpecen mucho la discusión en el thread, son insoportables, no toleran ni una crítica y ahí están con su veneno nada más...





H1 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: "incuerencias", no bueno, ya veo cómo están las cosas :nuts:





H1 said:


> Si ahora resulta que tu eres "hombre" de no se qué, yo en éstos momentos estoy escribiendo desde mi módulo marciano :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:





H1 said:


> De la nada le salen admiradores a uno, repito, DE LA NADA, de generación espontánea





H1 said:


> Nombre!, qué imparcial, el chiste es por que da esas lamidas que nadie le pide si el no construyo el estadio :lol:





H1 said:


> Emmm...
> 
> A nadie le gustó tu "chiste" de ardor, al contrario, dió lástima :lol: , para y paren de hacerse los amargados con los defectos del estadio





H1 said:


> Si fueramos unas "escorias del tercer mundo" cómo lo mencionas, perdón por tratar de salirnos de eso  icard:





H1 said:


> Que se puede esperar?, no entendí nada, alguien le entendió?, no sabes cómo están las cosas?, no sabes ni dónde vives?, bueno, por cierto, ya empezaste a atacar otros estadios, le pido de favor a un mod que le ponga un ban a éste usuario por que ya se puso a injuriar por escrito, incluso ya se puso hasta a defender a la gente que ha dañado tanto a Tuxtla, ¡¿que es eso?!, éstos usuarios ya hicieron una "fiesta" al thread, y ya nadie puede comentar nada por que sale hasta insultado y descalificado sea lo que sea, de lo contrario, voy a hablar del mal mantenimiento que hay en el foro de Skyscrapercity. Qué horrible, de veras, a ver hasta cuando ponen un orden aquí. Gracias.





H1 said:


> Lamentable, ha muerto el thread con tanto troll descontrolado. Seguro si uno los toca, ahí si lo banean a uno. Ni hablar, me tendré que ir, "dios los bendiga" a los demás que se van a quedar teniendo que aguantar a éstos trolls protegidisimos por éste foro canadiense sin mantenimiento...


Usuario: RUDYSKYLINE

Sanción: Temporal - 1 semana.

Motivo: Provocaciones/spam.




RUDYSKYLINE said:


> ya ves ...tus incuerencias y estupideces...la mayoria de tus comentarios son de nino de secundaria





RUDYSKYLINE said:


> A si ya vi perdon, pero son los mismos que siempre apoyan tus incuerencias :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:





RUDYSKYLINE said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:ahora ya se puso muy solemne y ofrndido lleno de dignidad :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:





RUDYSKYLINE said:


> si we ya vete por favor y dejanos con nuestro trauma de primer mundistas con este estadio y edificios tercermundistas ...gracias adios :banana::banana::banana::lol::lol::lol:


Usuario: Rey_Arturo

Sanción: Temporal - 1 semana.

Motivo: Reincidente en provocaciones.



Rey_Arturo said:


> ^^Wey neta la comprensión de lectura no es lo tuyo...Es obvio que el texto hablaba desde el punto turístico. A veces me hacen dudar sobre su certificado de primaria.





Rey_Arturo said:


> Jaja pues aun así sepa a quien trates de convencer...El que empezó a debrayar es otro...Cierto el transporte del D.F tampoco es que sea una mierda (aunque claro falta mucho por mejorar) ni tampoco es que nos movamos en chimecos, el metro del D.F no es una basura, para eso tenemos porquerías mundiales como el de Nueva York que es cero amable con las personas discapacitadas, el de París es asqueroso y el de Bruselas es una mierda como el solo y no necesariamente atienden al turista ehhh. Así que tu argumento es pobre.
> 
> Así que cuando te pongas a debrayar no esperes que te tomen en serio y menos con tu bichplease que te lees tan ridículo.


----------



## JoseRP

Usuario: Yatz12
Sanción: Temporal - 1 semana.
Motivo: versus entre ciudades en thread VILLAHERMOSA | Proyectos e Información
_____________________________________

*Usuario: Freemansoldier
Sanción: Temporal - 2 semanas.
Motivo: insultos en thread VILLAHERMOSA | Proyectos e Información *
___________________

Usuario: Meridaboy
Sanción: 2 semanas.
Motivo: insultos en thread VILLAHERMOSA | Proyectos e Información


----------



## DieQro

Usuario: *benlinea, elbereth, NEGRITO29, salamanca1992*
Sanción: *Temporal - 1 semana.*
Motivo: *Insultos y provocaciones en los hilos de Irapuato y Salamanca.*


----------



## Hook89

Usuario sancionado: 1007

Sanción: Temporal - 1 mes.

Motivo: Reincidir en provocaciones a poco tiempo de haber salido de una sanción igual. Historia de varias sanciones previas.



1007 said:


> *^^Bonita imagen de San Jasmeo el Chico, pero no tiene nada que ver con Morelia:nuts::nuts:*





1007 said:


> ^^Fue un energumeno guanajuatense el vandalo.:nuts::nuts:





1007 said:


> ^^¿Para que?, si los pedalfilos (amantes del pedal) no saben leeer.:nuts::nuts:
> 
> Se pueden ver en las calles dos tipos de pedalfilos; los de "pose", que salen los fines de semana ataviados con ropas vistosas y casco; y los otros, la mayoria gente de escasos recursos que pedalea porque no tiene para comprarse un auto o para pagar el colectivo y por supuesto tampoco tienen para comprar un casco.:dunno:
> 
> *Trivia: ¿cuantas bicicletas que circulan por la ciudad tienen placa de circulacion y espejo retrovisor?*
> 
> *^^Por cierto, ¿se han fijado que los presidentes municipales de Morelia no usan casco?
> En su afan de darse baños de populismo ponen el mal ejemplo. Si no cuidan de si mismos, ¿que puede esperarse que hagan por la ciudadania?*:bash::bash:





1007 said:


> *^^Otro que pide a gritos ir a la escuela nocturna. Aunque tal vez le den empleo como redactor de un periodico. :lol::lol::lol::lol:*


Usuario: becker

Sanción: Banneo de 3 meses.

Motivo: Un largo historial conflictivo y de ofensas contra personas de otros estados del país.



becker said:


> a mi me caen bien los michoacanos, guanajuatences y jalisciences, somos estados hermanos (somos el corazon cultural de la nacion Mich/Jal/Gto)
> 
> ojala nos demos cuenta de esto
> 
> y veamos que las mal45 1nflu3nc145 y pr0b13m45 vienen d3 l0s 35t4d05 del 5UR ( 04X4C4 GU4RR3R0 CH14P45 3D0M3X)





becker said:


> hablas en serio? o es sarcasmo? no entiendo
> 
> si te encanta eso deberias irte a Queretaro, Toluca o a Tijuana o cualquier cd fabril china, espero que Morelia nunca se parezca a eso
> 
> hno:hno:hno:





becker said:


> deberias informarte un poco, se ve que sabes muy poco y no entiendes nada
> 
> esa gente causa molestias menores, molestias mayores y grave daño nos hace el gobierno que *no da seguridad a la sociedad*, (razon de existir de un gobierno), *no crea condiciones para el desarrollo economico*, para crear empresas, que *se roba nuestro dinero*, se roba el dinero destinado a medicinas de gente pobre, hospitales, infraestructura, etc *Gobieno que endeuda al estado* con miles y miles de millones cada año
> 
> ese gobierno pesimo no te molesta, no te indigna no te averguenza
> 
> y un grupo de we yes que toman una calle si te enfurece, pues que pen.... estas
> 
> al menos esa gente hace algo para defenderse del gobierno de las Reformas que la gente ignorante cree que son buenas para el pais





becker said:


> exacto, son una ilusion, hacen creer que tal cd es industrializada pero no, no lo es, porque las patentes, conocimiento, tecnologia, no pertenecen ni fueron desarrolladas por la cd maquiladora (irapurato, silao, queretaro, puebla, aguascalientes), sino por la empresa trasnacional (Volkswagen, audi, toyota, mazda, mercedes, ford, etc) y cuando quieran, o les convenga se van! llevandose toda su "industria"
> 
> (por eso lo mejor es crear conocimiento, tennologia, empresas propias)
> 
> Y si! Detroit esta pasándola muy mal porque las armadoras se fueron, (a países pobres/baratos), toda la gente que se fue a vivir a Detroit en busca de trabajo esta desempleada, hay miles de casas abandonadas, se disparo la delincuencia, hay conflictos sociales
> 
> y ademas
> 
> por algo no hay maquiladoras/armadoras en cds mas avanzadas, (ricas, desarrolladas, clase mundial) como Londres, Tokyo, Paris, Berlin, NY, Boston, San Francisco, Mexico, Guadalajara, Monterrey


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: Ulises_Simple91

Sanción: Temporal - 2 semanas.

Motivo: Reincidencia en provocaciones vs otras ciudades.



Ulises_Simple91 said:


> En parte tienes razón, solo que hay que aclarar que Monclova tiene mas poder adquisitivo que Gómez Palacio. Inclusive Monclova es una de las mejores ciudades del país en cuanto economía y calidad de vida. Si no investiguen, yo la vi en en el #11. Saludos





Ulises_Simple91 said:


> Los acereros de Monclova humillando a los saraperos. Oficialmente Monclova tiene el mejor equipo de Coahuila de Beisbol en la historia.





Ulises_Simple91 said:


> Monclova estaria en el top 5 si estuviera entre las 52 ciudades mas grandes de México.





Ulises_Simple91 said:


> Imaginate Piedras Negras, llegaran inversiones despues de la extinción de los humanos.


Cuenta sancionada: Erni99

Sanción: 4 días.

Motivo: Seguirle el juego al usuario anterior en provocaciones vs otras ciudades.



Erni99 said:


> Nada nuevo aunque no son ciudades perfectas Saltillo y Torreon son mas atractivas para captar inversiones de mas calado,hay mas poblacion y mas universidades que satisfacen la demanda de las empresas y una economia mucho mayor. Simplemente en lo comercial si llega una franquicia o marca nueva a la entidad Saltillo y Torreon son las primeras opciones,KIA por ejemplo ya esta haciendo sus agencias en estas dos ciudades,HYUNDAI ya llego a Torreon y dentro de poco seguramente a Saltillo, restaurantes como IHOP que ya tiene un rato en Saltillo obviamnte le seguira en Torreon y talvez dentro de 1000 años en Monclova jojojojojo





Ulises_Simple91 said:


> Con un Bodegita Aurrera y un cinemex de solo 4 salas crees que PN superara a Monclova¿? Primero que les llegue un sams o un starbucks, se estan quedando muy atras.. aaa y un segundo heb!!





Erni99 said:


> Tu crees :lol: si le siguen cayendo inversiones así como ha estado ultimamente le doy 5 años aprox para que PN quede coma la tercera ciudad del estado sin discutirlo.desde el año pasado es la segunda ciudad en captar mas inversion en el estado,Monclova la 4 sin mencionar que la economia no esta estable cosa que espanta a los inversionistas.


----------



## DieQro

Usuario: *Anglocanadiense*

Sanción: *Definitiva.*

Motivo: Usuario con historial de provocaciones e insultos.



Anglocanadiense said:


> Como siempre los provincianos empiezan a atacar, esta padre el video y nunca faltan los norteños agresivos una cosa es que se sientan orgullosos de su tierral pero otra son sus agresiones y su nefasto regionalismo por eso los desprecio, las chicas hacen un video y empeizan a joder, la verdad con todo respeto pero si un extranjero viene a Mexico la parte que menos les recomendaria visitar es el norte no hay nada que ver sin gastronomia propia, sus ciudades no tienen centros historicos, nada que les interese a los extranjeros y como siempre nunca falta quien se cuelgue de los triunfos de USA si las chicas quisieran ver a USA mejor se van a USA y se acabo, la verdad le tengo mas aprecio a los chinos o japoneses que a los norteños la verdad yo no espero nada de esa gente


----------



## Hook89

Cuentas sancionadas: Kar Da Momo y AntonMiro.

Sanción: Temporal - 1 semana.

Motivo: Enfrascarse en una larga pelea desvirtuando totalmente el thread ACTUALIZACIONES | SANTA FE | Proyectos y Fotografías.


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: Rey Arturo

Sanción: Temporal - 2 meses. 

Motivo: Política-Comentario que alienta el odio y la violencia. Alta reincidencia en panel de sanciones.



Rey_Arturo said:


> ^^A un año Peña: no queremos tu renuncia, queremos tu cabeza, la de tus hijos y tu esposa en una fosa. Una rola muy chida :rock:


----------



## Hook89

Usuario sancionado: Luca Viramontes

Sanción: Temporal - 2 semanas.

Motivo: Ataque contra otro forista. Reincidente en panel de sanciones.



Luca Viramontes said:


> MTY Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Yo, además del Papalote, el Estadio de Fútbol Monterrey, hoy BBVA Bancomer, tomando en cuenta desde su anuncio en septiembre del 2008; y en cuanto a torres, las Trébol, que fueron anunciadas desde diciembre del 2010 y es fecha que no las concluyen. Cada proyecto ha enfrentado sus particulares dificultades (presupuesto, permisos, etc.), pero lo bueno es que han salido y están saliendo avantes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enfermo fanático... No serás Sancadilla?
Click to expand...


----------



## JoseRP

Usuario sancionado: Revista M

Sanción: Temporal - 1 mes 

Motivo: Versus entre ciudades, comentarios peyorativos hacia otra ciudad.


----------



## JoseRP

Usuario sancionado: Freemansoldier

Sanción: Temporal - 2 semanas 

Motivo: reincidencia en insultos.


----------



## JoseRP

señorwilson

Usuario sancionado: señorwilson

Sanción: Temporal - 1 semana 

Motivo: Insistencia en crear conflictos entre dos ciudades.

_Art. 01. No se permiten ofensas e insultos, directa o indirectamente a ningún forista de SSC, ni menciones o alusiones que fomenten pleitos entre ciudades (Versus)._


----------



## Hook89

Usuario sancionado: BenZarate.

Motivo: Provocaciones. Reincidente en panel de sanciones.

Sanción: 5 días.



BenZarate said:


> ^^ jaja así es, me encanta ver como algunos babosos andan de "bueyes" repitiendo lo que ven y escuchan, pobres jajajaja.
> 
> Y q conste q el tipo me cae mal, pero me da mucha risa como repiten y aprenden este tipo de expresiones.


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada:

Sanción: Temporal - 1 semana.

Motivo: Provocaciones/Comentarios despectivos contra otra ciudad.



benlinea said:


> Pues no es por nada pero a mi gusto el de galerias celaya esta pkm. Aunque el interior sea blanco esta muy bien iluminado. Nada que ver con el oloroso a axilas del centro de irapuato. El de leon es mas grande pero no me gusta la iluminacion que tiene.





benlinea said:


> Hay varias anecdotas de ropa sobaqueada, pero me las reservo. Te vayas ofender fresita :hahaha:
> 
> En otro asunto mas apremiante y de interes para los salmantinos: que onda con altea? Va muy lento. Tambien vi que la av. Mexico Japon apunta directo a la autopista, particularmente a un puente en el que facilmente caben 4 carriles por debajo, y siguiendo la linea de las parcelas desembocaria en la glorieta de la carretera a la ordeña. A la altura del oxxo alla por residencial san miguel y coto del lago pa que se ubiquen. Sera que se le dara continuidad en esa dirección?





benlinea said:


> Con respecto a lo que comentas de marcas totalmente de acuerdo. Sears en ropa para caballero por ejemplo en los trajes solo maneja bruno magnani, alguno que otro tommy hilfiger, y una que otra marca economica. En cambio liverpool maneja Perri Ellis, tommy hilfiger, Hugo Boss (solo en leon a nivel region), kenneth cole, Calvin Klein, entre otras. No he checado la ropa para ver que onda, porque si no seguire comprando en Plaza Mayor, Antea o Altozzano. No es salamanchismo, simplemente uno compra donde encuentra lo que busca. A irapueblo definitivamente no voy, xq la ropa esta bien manoseada y ahi cada jediondo que se prueba ahi la ropa que la deja apestosa :lol:


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: Cecy Sanchez

Sanción: Temporal - 4 días. 

Motivo: Spam/Politica - desviar un thread despues de haber sido limpiado.



Cecy Sanchez said:


> Halaguemos las obras peñistas, no vaya ser que algun moderador nos exilie por exponer todas las ideas que surgen alrededor de una obra de infraestructura..


----------



## JoseRP

Cuenta sancionada: Dexpert

Sanción: Definitiva

Motivo: Duplicidad de cuentas 





DaiTengu said:


> A new account by the name of Dexpert has been registered. Silent Mode is active, so no action against this account was taken.
> 
> Other recognized logins for this user are:
> 
> 
> designadtor


----------



## JoseRP

Cuenta sancionada: puro_chile_orizabeño

Sanción: Definitiva

Motivo: Clon usuario señorwilson (banneado)


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: HDP2012

Sanción: temporal 1 semana

Motivo: ofensas





HDP2012 said:


> tu posdata demuestra que eres un pendejo prejuicioso de mierda, ni siquiera voy a reproducir el vídeo, ni dignarme a darte catedra de historia universal, de verdad que uno trata de ser tolerante, versatil, pero lo que hay que leer, no hay otra forma de decirlo, es una pendejada lo que has dicho y tal solo puede reafirmar tu ignorancia limitada a tu pobre marco de referencia.


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: Kar Da Momo

Sanción: Temporal - 1 semana.

Motivo: Política. Reincidente en panel de sanciones.



Kar Da Momo said:


> Rocha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helguera


----------



## Hook89

Usuario sancionado: gerasts

Sanción: Temporal - 1 semana.

Motivo: Comentario con ofensas.



gerasts said:


>


Usuario sancionado: mty.93

Sanción: Temporal - 2 semanas.

Motivo: Provocaciones. Querer incitar un "versus" entre ciudades. Reincidente en panel de sanciones.


----------



## Mitlax

Usuario sancionado: *Nikkodemo*

Sanción: *Temporal - 1 mes*

Motivo: *Spam excesivo e injustificado tanto en espacios del foro nacional e internacional y la cantidad excesiva de quejas que se han recibido al respecto de este tipo de acciones.*

ULTIMA ADVERTENCIA.


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: fisdel21

Sanción: 1 mes.

Motivo: Ofensas. Usuario con historial conflictivo tanto en SSC México como Latinscrapers.

Cambio de sanción a definitiva. Uso de cuenta clon para evadir sanción.



fisdel21 said:


> casi me da un infarto que pendejadas escriben respeten a los mayores de edad


----------



## Hook89

Usuario: 1007

Sanción: Temporal - 3 meses.

Motivo: Comentarios ofensivos contra personas de otros estados del país. Largo historial conflictivo y nula mejora de comportamiento pese a sanciones. La próxima será definitiva.



1007 said:


> Respecto a la cantidad de habitantes en Morelia, el censo de 2015 no fue total, fue aleatorio.
> Por otro lado ningún censo toma en cuenta a la población flotante, esto es: estudiantes que llegan a la ciudad provenientes de otras partes del estado y los poco deseables que llegan para el mismo fin de Guanajuato, Guerrero y hasta Oaxaca; tampoco se cuentan los que vienen a trabajar y mucho menos a los visitantes con fines turísticos.
> 
> Por todo lo anterior a mi en lo personal me parece poco trascendente una cifra "oficial" de población. De todos modos la población flotante también consume servicios, alimentos, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> A propósito de población flotante, en febrero, con la venida del Papa, por dos o tres días la ciudad recibirá unas 300,000 personas. En esa cifra van incluidos los peregrinos por supuesto, las fuerzas federales que cuidaran al visitante "distinguido", los reporteros, los rateros que pretenderán aprovechar el rio revuelto y por ultimo los mirones que no podrán faltar, empezando por los rancheritos chichimecas que nunca faltan por aquí.:dunno:


----------



## Hu90

Forista: *M0S*
Sanción:* 2 semanas*
*Motivo*: Spam con sus traumas de "Monseñor" y uso de imagenes religiosas en el foro poblano.




M0S said:


> Lo que dijo el de Infraestructura Estatal:
> 
> Todos sabemos que no fue por inconformidades al sur de la ciudad. Fue por inconformidades en el Thunderdome! Por inconformidades de los Monseñores! Lo que los Monseñores quieren los Monseñores reciben! Que sirva de lección para los de ISIS! En el momento que nos hagan enojar a los Monseñores y vayan contra nuestros intereses sufrirán el poder de el Thunderdome :banana: :banana: :banana:





M0S said:


> Muy buen dia Monseñora Priscilla.
> Bienvenida a el Thunderdome. El Thunderdome es tu casa gracias a que tus padres son Monseñores de nacimiento, por lo cual te han pasado el título de Monseñora.
> 
> Como posiblemente sabrás, en éstos últimos 5 años el dinero del Turismo y el número de Turistas en el Estado prácticamente se ha duplicado. Hay muchisimos atractivos 'nuevos' que ántes uno no podía experimentar debidamente. "Los Fuertes" es un mega parque el cual tiene valor histórico porque ahí se hizo la batalla de el 5 de Mayo (en EEUU reconocen lo Monseñorístico por lo cual la han adaptado como fiesta representativa de el Mexicano). Hoy en día se remodeló por completo, con espacios hechos por el arquitecto NorTEN. Actualmente se están rehabilitando túneles subterraneos de cientos de años por los cuales puedes ir desde Los Fuertes hasta el Centro Histórico de Puebla de Los Ángeles.
> 
> En breve estoy seguro que ótros Monseñores te indicarán mas de dónde puedes re-conocer a tu casa.
> 
> PD: Recuerda conservar Dolares Poblanos tras tu visita!





M0S said:


> Porque ignoras el comentario de Monseñor Angelopolitan?
> El sabe lo que el Monseñorismo del Thunderdome quiere. Es muy sabio.
> Afortunadamente, yo también lo sé, por lo que hice interpretaciones artísticas del avi para que pongas la que mas te guste.


----------



## Hu90

Después de revisar y limpiar mensajesde M0S, la sanción ha cambiado y pasa a ser de 4 semanas.

Forista: *M0S*
Sanción: *Un mes*
*Motivo:* Spam excesivo con traumas de "Monseñor" y uso de imágenes religiosas en el foro poblano.
S


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: Utd

Sanción: 1 semana.

Motivo: Ofensas/provocaciones.



Utd said:


> Has de ser priista... que patetico, eso ni a cerebrito llega... en fin





Utd said:


> Wow... hasta por aqui andan los peñabots! Bueno, si te das cuenta de los lugares que estas mencionando donde dices que abundan los "fans" de AMLO verdad??
> Mejor no te digo donde abundan los fans de tu presidente porque ahi apenas
> y cursaron la primaria y bueno, ya no hablamos del urbanismo ahi que es
> LAMENTABLE!!
> 
> Tu que dices de la Bicentenario y blabla, dime que jefe de gobierno inauguro la Torre Mayor? Quien se atrevio a hacer en ese entonces el rascacielos mas grande de latinoamerica? Ah bueno...
> 
> Este es un foro de edificios hombre! déjense de hablar estupideces!


----------



## Hook89

Usuario sancionado: Ulises_Simple91

Sanción: Definitiva.

Motivo: Usuario conflictivo que constantemente busca incitar peleas entre ciudades que no ha mostrado mejora en su comportamiento pese a acumular ya varias sanciones.



Ulises_Simple91 said:


> Haber que excusa dira Miguel Quirarte:lol:





Ulises_Simple91 said:


> Se dice Saltillo, Torreon y Monclova Juntos... no Torreon, Ramos, Saltillo y PN... vete por orden de tamaño y franquicias... ENTIENDE SALTILLO PRIMERO LUEGO TORREON Y MONCLOVA. LAS 3 CIUDADES MAS GRANDES DEL ESTADO.
> 
> ¿Porque nos emocionamos con un Mall? PORQUE NO SERA UN SIMPLE CENTRO COMERCIAL.. SERA EL MALL SI NO EL MAS GRANDE UNO DE LOS MAS GRANDES DEL ESTADO y que estara en la TERCERA CIUDAD MAS GRANDE DE COAHUILA. Porque no me emociono con una UNIVERSIDAD O UNA INDUSTRIA??? PORQUE NO HAY PROYECTOS HASTA AHORA DE ESE TIPO, SI LOS HUBIERA TAMBIEN ME EMOCIONARIA Y MUCHO. PERO AHORITA LO REAL ES EL MALL Y ES QUE YA HAY MAQUINARIA.. ESO NO ENTIENDEN O SOLO HABLAN X HABLAR. PASEN POR LOS TERRENOS PRGUNTEN YA LO HICE Y EFECTIVAMENTE EN MAYO ARRANCA. YA DEJEN DE DECIR QUE EL MALL ES PURO CUENTO. VA SER ABRIL 2017 APUNTO DE INAUGURARLO Y USTEDES TODAVIA DIRAN QUE SON RUMORES.






Ulises_Simple91 said:


> Construcciones en Monclova:
> -Suburbia
> -Pollo Loco (2)
> -Starbucks
> -Kia Motors Agencia
> -Segundo HEB
> -Mall del norte:
> *Walmart/Cinepolis/Liverpool/Sanborns/Sears/Pista de Hielo/Hotel
> 
> Luego dicen que PN esta creciendo mas rapido.. lo que pasa es que Miguel Quirarte es muy fanfarron le encanta hacerle publicidad a PN en el foro de Coahuila cuando el thread de PN esta solo completamente en cambio en el thread de Monclova esta muy activo por lo tanto no tenemos necesidad de publicar nada aqui en el Thread de Coahuila que en si es mas de Saltillo porque ni thread tienen. La verdad señores


----------



## ..Polkator..

*Mefistófeles mty* y *Luca Viramontes*

*Temporal, 2 Semanas*

*Spam*

Saludos!


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: Rey_Arturo

Sanción: Temporal - 3 meses.

Motivo: Spam/Querer incitar peleas con comentarios provocativos/ofensivos. Además de contar un muy largo historial conflictivo. La próxima será definitiva.


----------



## Hook89

Usuarios sancionados: poblano y mauriciochih

Sanciónes: Temporal - 1 semana.

Motivo: Léxico inadecuado/ofensas.



poblano said:


> no pues esa es tu opinion y ya di la mia, pero bueno eso el tiempo lo dira..
> 
> otra cosa que no entiendo es por que nosotros como mexicanos nunca podemos aceptar que otra ciudad que no sea la nuestra sea mas prospera este es el caso de Tijuana parece como si todos tubieran envidia de todo su potencial y te incluyo a ti mi amigo, parece qu te da envidia que otras ciudades que no sea Monterrey o Guadalajara sean mejores.. yo sigo diciendo que tijuana pasa a Monterrey y a guadalajara en los proximos anos,,





poblano said:


> mas pendejo te vez tu con las estupideses que pones y al que vamos aeleminar va a ser a ti mi pendejaso..





mauriciochih said:


> a este poblanito deberian de eliminarlo de todos los foros, puras incoerencias habla, nomas habla por hablar, nadamas haciendo de menos todo, ni caso le hagan caso a ese tipo de gente pendeja!!!!!! ay disculpen ustedes


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: NatGio

Sanción: Temporal - 2 semanas.

Motivo: Provocaciones. Historial conflictivo.



NatGio said:


> ¿Pues a que escuelas fueron????? :lol:





NatGio said:


> Tú apenas si sabes escribir (llamas a Hernán Cortés "Hernan Cortez":lol, hace no mucho alababas el regimen chavista en Venezuela y ahora que te va bien vendiendo AVON ya te sientes una especie de iluminado económico, perteneciente a la élite intelectual del pais con la ultima y mas inteligente palabra. Vas bien chavo, solo bajale un poco a tus aires de grandeza.





NatGio said:


> ¿No que no te enojas?:lol:
> 
> Solo vociferas lo que ya sabemos pero eso no te hace intelectual ni sabio.
> La historia es una, pero tu interpretacion es personal. Si tu tienes complejo de victima o sientes que eres un fracaso no culpes a la SEP. :lol: El "mito" esta en tu mente nada mas. La historia es clara, si la quieres suavizar (ahora hay que agradecerle a los españoles la piedad que le tuvieron a los indios comparados cpn los ingleses) o quieres sacar tus propias conclusiones, bienvenido, pero esa es tu verdad, tu mito propio y ese ya puedes desmitificarlo cuando quieras.
> 
> No me interesa repasar la histotia contigo, esa ya la se. Solo queria saber cual era "el mito" del que hablabas, pero la verdad ahora me arrepiento de haber preguntado...:lol:


Cuenta sancionada: mty.93.

Sanción: Temporal - 2 semanas.

Motivo: Spam/Provocaciones. Reincidente.



mty.93 said:


> Tigres debería jugar en el Gaspar Mass, hasta el volcán le queda grande a un equipo tan chico





mty.93 said:


> Me gusta ver el mundo arder


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: Newmxlcity

Sanción: Temporal - 10 días.

Motivo: Provocaciones/ofensas. Considerando que es un usuario nuevo y con muy poca aportación al foro en caso de reincidir se aplicará sanción definitiva.



Newmxlcity said:


> Asi es amigo nuestro gobierno municipal no lucha por mayores partidas federales y los gobiernos estatales comandados por tijuanos les importa un cacahuate la pesima infraestructura vial de la capital del estado. Todos nuestros bulevares deberian de ser asfaltados con concreto hidraulico y co mas razon el Blvd.el Lazaro Cardenas que creo es la segunda via con mas aforo vehicular en el noroeste del pais.





Newmxlcity said:


> Despectivo? Jaja no seas ridiculo seguidor de foristas con infolas de sangre se falsa. Solo estoy comentando en buena lid de los avances del brt de nuestros vecinos. Bueno no se porque pierdo tiempi en darte explicaciones a gentecita como tu que no vale la pena.





Newmxlcity said:


> Madura fulanito de tal y si no te gusta lo que escribo ignoralo. Si no tienes nda bueno que opinar guardate tus comentarios.





Newmxlcity said:


> Jajajaja asustame panteon. Uds. son los que tienen que bajarle dos rayitas con su poca tolerancia. Hago uso de mi libertad de expresion.


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: Capricornium

Sanción: Temporal - 1 semana.

Motivo: Politica/Historial de sanciones tanto SSC México como Latinscrapers.



Capricornium said:


>





Capricornium said:


>


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: David.Figgs

Sanción: Temporal - 1 semana.

Motivo: Comentarios inadecuados/provocaciones. Reincidente.



David.Figgs said:


> Que noticias en el Edo de México! Muertes, desaparecidos levantones por parte de la policía. Todo lo que está alrededor de la Ciudad de México es un horror, como para no ir y realmente no hay mucho que visitar.





> Es neta México que nada sabes hacer bien? A leer todo mundo y a apagar la tele más seguido, que sólo empezando por ahí tendremos algo mejor.





David.Figgs said:


> Troll/hater in 3 2 1 and lift off hahaha. I know I can post in any language carelessly either you get it or not.





David.Figgs said:


> Lol Like the terrorism in Russia


Cuenta sancionada: Belakor

Sanción: Temporal - 1 semana.

Motivo: Politica/Lenguaje inadecuado.



Belakor said:


> Increíble esta administración de Mancerda, construir líneas de metrobús a diestra y siniestra (a lo pendejo).
> Su reglamento de tránsito mal planeado que se impuso con el único fin de enriquecerse más junto a las empresas de foto multas. La contaminación esta como nunca antes.
> Pura noticia de extensión de líneas de metro pero la única obra es la de la linea 12, que lleva casi 7 años en construcción, prácticamente.
> Esta ciudad está muy jodida la ciudad con este tipo de "Gobernadores" que solo usan el cargo para catapultarse a las elecciones presidenciales





> Ni a cual irle, los dos son unos HDP.





Belakor said:


> Gracias a la brillante administración de Mancera y al pleito que traen las dos izquierdas, no lo dudes.





Belakor said:


> AMLO no hizo una mierda cuando estuvo en el GDF. No creo que vaya a ser diferente si fuera presidente (Cosa que NUNCA va a pasar), terminariamos peor que Venezuela, izquierda barata y fanfarrona.


Cuenta sancionada: Kar Da Momo

Sanción: Temporal - 1 mes

Motivo: Provocaciones constantes/usuario conflictivo. Reincidente.



Kar Da Momo said:


> No *HAS* notado que, a pesar de que estamos por completar dos de los sexenios más desastrosos en la Historia, en este sitio, una página y la otra también, se repite la palabra AMLO, chairo, pejezombie y, un largo y carente de ingenio, costal de etiquetas contra la izquierda, en general? Por qué será? Dogmatismo podrido, ignorancia, sadomasoquismo o, otra vez, síndrome de Estocolmo?
> 
> Tontería es hablar de política como si estuvieras en la tienda de helados, no se trata de chocolate y vainilla para decir que te van a gustar. No seas ingenuo, igual te van a gobernar.
> 
> No, no te esfuerces por favor! Me queda claro que las explicaciones no son lo tuyo. Pero si es que lo intentas, no olvides mencionar las zonas que se ganaron para el bosque de Chapultepec, así como la rehabilitación del Centro Histórico y la Av. Reforma; mismas que detonaron el boom de construcción que hoy te tiene aquí. Se lo deberías de agradecerrrrrr.
> 
> Y ya, disculpen el desvío.





Kar Da Momo said:


> Han de estar enamorados de Peña Nieto!!! Síndrome de Estocolmo?





Kar Da Momo said:


> Me parece de lo más maniqueista que para debatir me pongas tus fotitos del paradero, cuando yo claramente he manifestado mi alegría por su regeneración. Hablaste de que la zona no era digna y que los parques son un asco y manifesté lo contrario. Y lo confirmo, ese parque me parece bastante decente; el pasto está bien cortado y he visto parques mucho peores. No se trata de conformismo, sino de no ser un histérico y pensar en las posibilidades.
> 
> Bonito parque:





Kar Da Momo said:


> Creo que tú vives en el viejo oeste, amigo.
> 
> Ayer tuve oportunidad de pasar por ambos parques: el que está cerca del puente peatonal tenía cualquier cantidad de niños jugando, gente aventando la pelota a sus perros, un brincolín y gente reposando en las bancas. En cambio, en el que está frente a la Terminal estaba completamente vacío excepto por un par de teporochos que usaron el pastito para llevar la briaga. Lo curioso de esto es que el único parque que tenía una reja es el de la Terminal y, sin embargo, estaba completamente ausente de vida y atraía lo único que quería evitar, teporochos. Ese es el valor de las rejas.
> 
> Y por cierto, ambos parques están en excelentes condiciones; el que está cerca del puente tiene un área feísima junto a la parada de camión porque la han agarrado como vertedero de basura, pero es una parte ínfima y el resto del parque me parece que cumple con su función de espacio de encuentro a cabalidad; más aún porque, insisto, los vecinos pagamos su mantenimiento.
> 
> Pero así como vives en el viejo oeste, ves los parques hechos un asco en su totalidad. Bien se dice del Budismo a Lacan que cuando vemos no vemos lo que es sino lo que somos.
> 
> Y en serio, si en verdad te interesa el bienestar de la ciudad, conmina a tus vecinos a quitar las rejas y devolver las calles a la misma. Porque no sólo caen en una ilegalidad, sino en un comportamiento completamente desdeñable y, ahí sí, asqueroso.





Kar Da Momo said:


> Lo único que refleja tu disertación es un gran resentimiento social.
> 
> 1.- Los ambulantes pagan más impuestos que la gran mayoría de los grandes empresarios de este país. Más que Bimbo, Televisa, TVAzteca, y un largo etcétera. O es que te tengo que recordar los PanamaPapers? Lo pagan en forma de IVA, además del respectivo derecho de piso que gobierno y mafias les cobran. Otros no sólo no pagan, sino que no regresan las millonadas del erario público con las que se han servido. Antonio del Valle, por ejemplo, que se sirvió con la cuchara grande en el FOBAPROA. Pero el mal de este país son los ambulantes, verdad?
> 
> 2.- El ambulante no es una persona, no es una sola entidad, son millones y son distintos entre sí. El que los juzgues por igual confirma la visceralidad de tus "argumentos".
> 
> 3.- La gran mayoría de los ambulantes son explotados a cambio del permiso de instalarse donde se instalan. Como redujiste una estructura jerárquica a la mera decisión de un individuo. Me explicas?
> 
> 4.- Enumeré arriba los artículos que "garantizan" el derecho a un empleo digno. Sé que sabes, porque eres inteligente, la alarmante desigüaldad que se vive en el país. Sé que sabes, también, la ilegalidad constante en que incurren empleadores al negar derechos, así como un salario digno. Y aún así, no eres capaz de ver ningún cuadro de descomposición social, sino la malévola mente de un sector económico que es enorme en este país.
> 
> Me explicas en que basas tus argumentos?





Kar Da Momo said:


> La cosa es que no pudiste argumentar nada y te fuiste sólo a la ofensa.
> 
> Y por un lado, tengo claro que no quiero debates contigo porque ya te he puesto en tu lugar demasiadas veces y se volvió aburrido.
> 
> Y por otro, no debato con gente sin educación que su único sueño es andar en coche y ser un magnate como Trump.


----------



## DieQro

Usuario: *1007*

Sanción: *1 mes en el brig.*

Motivo: Insultos a varios foristas y constantes provocaciones en los hilos de Zamora, Uruapan y La Piedad.

*Nota: En caso de reincidencia la sanción sera definitiva.*


----------



## DieQro

Usuario: *aaronxp*

Sanción: *1 mes en el brig.*

Motivo: Insultos a foristas y provocaciones en hilos del Tequila Lounge.


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: lakeshirecastletower

Sanción: Definitiva.

Motivo: Usuario nuevo que sólo ha entrado a buscar peleas.

-----------

Cuenta sancionada: sspixx

Sanción: Temporal - 5 días

Motivo: Insultos/Provocación.



sspixx said:


> kikin picate el chibeto
> :llama:


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: benlinea

Sanción: Temporal - 3 semanas.

Motivo: Reincidencia en provocaciones y buscar peleas entre ciudades.



benlinea said:


> Yo tambien he analizado si es verdad que pueda llegar sears a salamanca, la verdad yo tengo mis dudas al respecto. Algo viable y viendolo desde el lado del inversor es redistribuyendo las tiendas, cerrando el mini-sears del centro de irapuerco que ahi se mete toda la gente que va al mercado y solo van a mirar y no compran, haciendola sujeta a robo hormiga, y hacerlo mas rentable poniendo 1 sear en salamanca que esta a escasos minutos de irapueblo en una plaza. El de celaya de plaza veleros o como se llame no creo que lo cierren, ya que es una ciudad mas grande y abarca en su metropolización mayor numero de habitantes y municipios. Ademas de que celayork se esta convirtiendo en un monstruo en cuanto al tamaño e infraestructura y al contrario la tendencia sería esperar otra tienda departamental.





benlinea said:


> Este Forever 21 luce casi vacio. Ni mirones tiene. Seguro va ser un rotundo fracaso. Mucha gente y nada de bolsas. Mejor me voy ir al super-regional "fashion mall" de aqui a 20km al poniente. Ahi minimo las bolsas del mandado traen y si tienes suerte te toca ver un levanton, balazos de expolicias pa robar el predial o machetazos a menores en el estacionamiento :rofl:





benlinea said:


> Jaja. Que pobre vive este. Ve a comprar tu troncomovil a reumas villas.
> Ahi le va de oriente a poniente, pa sus chicles. No se me vaya a morir de hambre


----------------------

Cuenta sancionada: blue_man100

Sanción: 1 mes.

Motivo: Provocaciones. Reincidencia en sanciones tanto en SSC México como Latinscrapers.



blue_man100 said:


> que onda con los foristas chilenos, siempre haciendo ataques personales?
> no saben argumentar sin atacar a los foristas, PESIMA educacion estan demostrando, TOTALMENTE TERCERMUNDISTA.
> Se confirma que estan igual de subdesarrollados que en Mexico.
> 
> Ahorita van a llamar a mas amiguis para que los defiendan


----------



## Hook89

Usuario sancionado: becker

Sanción: Definitiva.

Motivo: Usuario conflictivo. Reincidencia constante pese a diversas sanciones previas, además de que ya se le había advertido que la próxima sanción sería definitiva.



becker said:


> tu opinión no me interesa
> 
> responde con argumentos (si sabes que es)





becker said:


> El problema de este país es que no entiende que no es mexica ni azteca, la civilización mexica-azteca fue anterior al nacimiento de nuestro país, (igual que los mayas y olmecas, etc) esa civilización fue vencida, destruida hace 500 años, era una cultura muy distinta a la nuestra, ellos hablaban nahuatl, no conocían ni el hierro, ni la rueda, ni el arco, eran antropófagos, politeistas, construían pirámides, su moneda era el cacao, etc
> 
> Nuestro país nació en 1521, es un país hispano, como Argentina, Colombia, Cuba y España, por eso hablamos español, somos un país occidental, capitalista, con Derecho Romano y religión europea (Católica).
> 
> Y la plaza del zócalo es el centro de la capital nacional, es el centro simbólico del poder nacional, y debe representar al país actual (al país hispano que es), no a una civilización desaparecida y derrotada hace 500 años, hay que ver el presente y el futuro.
> 
> Y dejar de alabar solo a la cultura mexica-azteca que si bien fue notable, (igual que la purepecha, maya y olmeca) fue derrotada por atrazada tecnológicamente y que fue una civilización que no aporto ningún invento, ni avance tecnológico de utilidad a la humanidad.
> 
> (Por ejemplo los árabes aportaron los números arábigos y la álgebra, los romanos el arco y el concreto, los chinos, el papel y la pólvora, los ingleses la industria, maquina de vapor, los alemanes el automóvil y la imprenta, los estadounidenses el avión, el internet y el teléfono) los aztecas que yo sepa no inventaron nada de importancia mundial.





becker said:


> a ver empieza, inicia esa lista tan grande de aportaciones hechas por los aztecas al mundo, inventos e innovaciones que son de utilidad para el mundo





becker said:


> a mi si me parece un motivo de orgullo la gente de mi pais, las mujeres bellas, claro que si :cheers:
> 
> también las empresas exitosas, ciudades ricas y bellas, pueblos, bellas construcciones, monumentos, estadios, aeropuertos, deportistas triunfadores, cientificos, inventores, investigadores, doctores, cineastas, artistas, pensadores, escritores, etc de mi país son motivo de orgullo
> 
> lo que si NO me parece un motivo de orgullo son las bellezas naturales, playas, piramides prehispanicas, animales, por que eso no es obra de nosotros


----------



## Hook89

Usuario sancionado: Rainbow Boy

Sanción: Temporal - 2 semanas.

Motivo: Temas prohibidos en SSC México conforme reglamento Política/Narcotráfico. Reincidente en sanciones tanto en SSC México como Latinscrapers.



> México es un estado fallido maquillado... Tampoco estamos para critiar a la politica venezolana...





> En la realidad, ve más allá del maquillaje!
> 
> O ves como normal que narcos patrocinen a gobernadores? Que los sindicatos manipulen a su antojo la politica del país? Los compadrasgos, la trata de blancas, la TERRIBLE desconfianza en la policia, entre un MUY MUY MUY LARGO ETC


----------



## DieQro

Usuario: *1007*

Sanción: *Definitiva*.

Motivo: Constantes provocaciones a foristas, desvío de temas y spam en hilos de Michoacán.

Usuario: *SUPERURUAPAN*

Sanción: *Definitiva*.

Motivo: Usuario troll, provocaciones e insultos a foristas en hilos de Michoacán.

Usuario: *Moreligacho*

Sanción: *Definitiva*.

Motivo: Usuario troll.


----------



## DieQro

Usuario: *ojosrojos, Tinieblas*

Sanción: *2 semanas en el brig.*

Motivo: Continuar polémica y discusión sin sentido en el hilo de Centro-Bajío aún cuando ya se había realizado limpieza.


----------



## Hook89

Cuenta sancionada: Kar Da Momo

Sanción: 2 meses.

Motivo: Insistencia en seguir hablando de política (Art. 03.). Además de contar con sanciones previas por el mismo motivo y ofensas.



Kar Da Momo said:


> *¡¡¡¡Esto es ridículo!!! Una y otra vez desaparecen conversaciones por intolerancia. Moderador, no eres el dueño. Limítate a lo que te corresponde.
> 
> No se puede hablar de urbanismo sin hablar de política, no seas lerdo. En ningún momento abandonamos el tema central de este hilo por lo que nunca hablamos de política como tal, sino de los políticos que instrumentan las distintas medidas de URBANISMO. ¿O como crees que se hacen las ciudades? ¿Nos puedes explicar como abordar el tema?
> 
> Digo, ¿por que borraste la nota que puse de SinEmbargo que hablaba de las medidas de urbanismo de los últimos tres gobiernos? ¿Por qué fue la que desató la polémica? Eso a ti no te incumbe, no violaba ninguno de los lineamientos del foro; así como ninguna de las intervenciones posteriores, ni mías ni de nadie más. Cual era el problema con la nota de PINKPANTHER o con las notas de RIVERACONDE. Me parecía que todas enriquecían el debate.
> 
> Deja de dañar este foro. Y haznos el favor de no moderar.*


----------



## Vicraya2

_Cuenta sancionada_

*Architype*


_Sanción_

*Temporal - 10 días *


_Motivos_

*Mensajes provocadores en el foro Tapatio.(reincidente) *



Architype said:


> Me encanta que le digan a la Aura Altirude, la "suavicrema"
> 
> Como si naaaaaaaaaaadie en gdl supiera que asi le dicen a la estela de luz en CDMX jajajajaja
> 
> Que poco original el que esta tratando de apodar asi a la torre.... En fin Provicianos jajajaja





Architype said:


> Dejen de decirle "suavicrema" a la Aura.... suenan tan poco originales copiandole a CDMX


----------



## Gratteciel

Cuenta sancionada: *Mario_Giovanetti*

Sanción: *Definitiva*

Motivo: Utilizar el mismo nombre de usuario de un forista baneado.


----------



## LLEEOOwhite

*Cuenta sancionada:* antgar
*Sanción:* 2 semanas

*Motivo:* Difamación a la moderación y acusar de favoritismo con un usuario continuamente censurado



> *Los moderadores no contestan los mp *o lo hacen con monosílabos, deben de abrir un thread exclusivo para exponer las quejas de manera transparente.
> 
> Porque si no lo hacen así, entonces están encubriendo a los usuarios que sólo vienen a trollear al foro.
> 
> *La censura de parte de ustedes* es uno de los mayores problemas que no se veían con el equipo de moderación anterior. La permisividad ante usuarios tóxicos como DanieljacoboAl es otra.



*Siempre se les ha invitado abiertamente a mandar sus quejas directamente a la moderación, siempre podemos mejorar la dinámica y para eso ocupamos su apoyo y NO ACUSACIONES SIN FUNDAMENTO*


----------



## LLEEOOwhite

Cuenta sancionada: Danieljacoboal
Sanción: 2 semanas

Motivo: Reincidencia en el tema de la política cuando un usuario expreso inconformidad por un apodo usado de forma peyorativa de su parte, de seguir la próxima vez se le prohibirá al usuario el ingreso al tema




> Ternura!
> 
> Te mandaron al brigg por andar insultando a foristas..
> 
> *Tu ideologia es claramente Chaira ( asi se denomina, no es un insulto ) si te molesta que te lo digan entonces deja de serlo..*
> 
> Es como si me dijeras que soy de centro, estarías en lo correcto ya que jamas he sido de derecha y antes era de izquierda ( en mis tiempos de adolescente inmaduro ) osea era Chairo..
> 
> Y no, no es un insulto, es una palabra reconocida en la RAE.


----------



## Gratteciel

*Cuenta sancionada:* Ricky19Mex

*Sanción:* 3 días.

*Motivo:* Insulto a otro forista.



Ricky19Mex said:


> ¿Qué te sucede? El no está confirmando nada, solamente está aportando lo que el cree saber, además estás en un foro para informarte y compartir lo que sabes, no para que un mamon como tú crea tener la razón de todo.


----------



## Assemblage23

*Cuenta sancionada:* occidente
*Sanción:* 3 semanas
*Motivo:* Tras reiteradas advertencias directas, insistir en la grilla política.



occidente said:


> La metrópoli sigue afectada por las inundaciones, ninguna autoridad ha podido resolver el problema, solo falta que pidan que deje de llover.
> ¿Así esperan que se ratifique su gestión?





occidente said:


> Con lo gastado en la simulación de hoy se podrían haber arreglado muchas calles.


----------



## BJX

*Cuentas sancionadas:* Freemansoldier | germanTux

*Sanción:* 15 y 10 días respectivamente.

*Motivo:* Insultos a otro forista.
Continuos desvíos de tema.



Freemansoldier said:


> Humor??? De que de gay de closet solamente y que tu según sean tan feliz escondiendo tu joteria haya tu jajajajaja





germanTux said:


> Jajajjajajaja tus "evidencias" vaya que gran labor jejeje aunque te pelees con todo el mundo eso np te quita lo ******* que eres jajajajajaja . . . Te duele lo se pero asi aguatas mas cosas no? Al menos eso dicem de ti jajajajajaja


----------



## RegioManio

*Cuenta sancionada:* Wuichomoreliano

*Duración de la sanción:* 3 meses

*Motivo:* Insistir con SPAM y provocación de versus en diversos hilos, difundir en el foro trabajo realizado por otras personas como si fuera propio... esto, a pesar de exhortos de la moderación en repetidas ocasiones.


----------



## Gratteciel

*Cuenta sancionada:* BENITO BODOQUE

*Sanción:* Definitiva

*Motivo:* Cuenta clon.


----------



## BJX

*Cuenta sancionada:* ojosrojos

*Sanción:* 2 semanas

*Motivo:* Insistir con el spam y desvío de temas en varios hilos.


----------



## Gratteciel

*Cuenta sancionada:* smorrissey

*Sanción:* 2 semanas

*Motivo:* Provocaciones con un comentario completamente insensible y de mal gusto.



smorrissey said:


> Ahi se las dejo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pero siganle con sus centros comerciales y sus construcciones de torres de 20 despartamentos donde antes solo habia una casita.
> 
> Y esto pasó exactamente atrás de donde quieren construir su preciosa Gran Terraza Coapa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snobs...


----------



## Gratteciel

*Cuenta sancionada:* occidente

*Sanción:* Definitiva

*Motivo:* Pésimo comentario. hno: (usuario con un largo historial conflictivo)



occidente said:


> ¿Hasta cuando van a entender las autoridades que la CdMx es un riesgo constante?
> Zona sísmica, construida sobre un lago, las aguas negras se tienen que bombear muchos metros para sacarlas de la cuenca y de pilón se roban el agua de Michoacan y EdoMex.
> La CdMx es un barril sin fondo demandante de recursos que son necesarios en el resto del país.


----------



## RegioManio

*Cuenta sancionada: * Abbaner Oz

*Sanción: * 10 días

*Motivo:* Historial de spam, insultos y uso de lenguaje inapropiado en diversos hilos. El último, en el hilo del aeropuerto de la Cd. de México.



Abbaner Oz said:


> No sean chairillos, yo se que viven y estan acostumbrados a ser nacos, por ser mexicanos de media monta, pero la neta un aeropuerto de primer mundo, en un pais como mexico es muy contraproducente, y mas que sea un tema basico como su ubicacion lo que lo convierte en vulnerable, se me hace a mi suficiente para no haberlo dejado llegar tan lejos.
> 
> Vayan un dia a Schipol o Zurich, aeropuertos de primer mundo sencillos, chingones y eficientes! RIDICULOS pretenciosos jajaja neta me da pena que porque tendriamos un aeropuerto de ultima tecnologia, mexico seria un mejor pais, jajaja asi piensan muchos, ternurita, no sean naquillos mis queridos foristas! neta
> 
> SO WANNABE , aceptemoslo mexico es muy WANNABE! y no se ofendan por lo de NACOS todos en alguna forma somos nacos! asi que keep calm!


----------



## LLEEOOwhite

*Cuenta sancionada*: el.arquitecto

*Sanción*: 7 dias

*Motivo*: 
Reincidencia publicando links con copyright no autorizado para compartir


----------



## Goberick

*Cuenta sancionada:* urbanOM

*Sanción:* 3 meses

*Motivo:* Comentarios xenófobos y conflictivos, no es primera vez que se le advierte y ya es la segunda sanción, para la siguiente se suspenderá en definitiva su cuenta.



urbanOM said:


> Ajajaja................:lol: ya. Están los anuncios en tv azteca a nivel nacional de FF comitan , jjjjjjaaaaaaaa, y las criticas a chedraui q ardor sienten algunos , mas los q dicen ser comitecos y son de las rancherías y ejidos , no se preocupen ya dentro de poco les harán un chedraui selecto en esos pueblos solo q rebasen los cien mil habitantes dentro de unos 200 años jjjjjjjjj, y así ya no vendrán ni a criticar ni a robar ni a dar sus lastimas , estacionamiento chedraui comitan de primera y nos coloca tan solo debajo de la capital con esas características, piso de venta austero nuevo formato, los locales de la plaza casi listos hotel city express a un 90% y etc etc . agarate tapachula este año pasaran a estar debajo de comitan





urbanOM said:


> Los nuevos proyectos para el 2018 mejor ni se los digo porq los ejidatarios se van a retorcer mas de la envidia, y peor a querer opinar con cosas de comitan diciendo q son de aquÃ* y ni para invertir en un changarrito tienen menos poder opinar de las grandes inversiones de comitecos con mucho dinero y los inversionistas forÃ¡neos, ni ellos critican pero los rancheros q ni entienden ni saben son metidos, les dare un adelanto para q se surren de la envidia , nuevo burguer king centro, vips , dominÃ³s boulevard, star bucks , nuevo museo, y otras q no dirÃ© para q no se estresen de la envidia jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj. Estamos hartos de la gente de rancho aquí entiendanlo y lo q se hace en comitan es para los comitecos entiendanlo , SSC solo quiero decir q no ofendo a nadie con mis comentarios y q no borren , yo aporto tanto comentarios como fotos y soy comiteco , no soy un metido en los foros ni.miento q soy de otro lugar, y los foros los impulsa la gente del lugar no tienen porque darle preferencia a foristas q son trolles pero si lo borran como lo han hecho ni m importa el q reporta es porq le arde y el q sanciona es un incompetente y corrupto



*Cuenta sancionada:* Anatomía

*Sanción:* 3 semanas

*Motivo:* Spam / comentarios que presuntamente difunden la vida privada de lo usuarios



Anatomia said:


> No querida, programa horrendo que conduces muy emocionada que con trabajo hilvanas dos palabras querida, en ese programa de Canal 10 "¡Ya Es Hora!. Saludos querida.


----------



## Gratteciel

*Cuenta sancionada:* enjambre01

*Sanción:* Definitiva

*Motivo:* Cuenta clon e insultos a otros foristas.



dagemagu said:


> ^^
> ya supe quien es





enjambre01 said:


> si soy yo y por mi parte chingas a toda tu reputa madre puto ware mugroso hijo de perra.





enjambre01 said:


> puta señorita hay te voy a delatar pinche pendejo hijo de puta puta señorita espero algun dia encontrarte y partirte todo el hocico pinche perro.


----------



## Goberick

*Cuenta sancionada*: mexicocarmen
*Sanción*: 2 meses (brig)
*Motivo*: Caer en provocaciones, no es primera vez que se le advierte.


*Cuenta sancionada*: BigUrban
*Sanción*: 3 meses (ban)
*Motivo*: Perfil conflictivo, última oportunidad de cambiar su actitud.



mexicocarmen said:


> :nuts::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ¿QUIÉN ESCRIBIÓ ESO?
> MITOMANO, DEJA DE PUBLICAR MMDAS, SI NO TIENES NADA BUENO QUE PUBLICAR MEJOR NO COMPARTAS NADA, SOLO REFLEJAS LO P...JO QUE ERES.





BigUrban said:


> ������ les dan en el orgullo, en seguida se alebrestan e insultan cual costeños vulgares y corrientes �� que asquito, por lo visto los 18000000 oxxos y los barecillos de quinta supliran las necesidades de empleo de los expetroleros �������� peleense con los periodistas chilangos o extrajeros que publican la realidad que, o no quieren ver o se hacen ojo de hormiga. Sale adios!





BigUrban said:


> El empezo insultando!!! Que quieres que haga!? Yo solo me defiendo y tampoco me voy a dejar... byesss


----------



## Goberick

*Cuenta sancionada*: Freemansoldier
*Sanción*: 2 semanas
*Motivo*: Ignorar advertencia sobre préstamo de cuenta a usuarios sancionados.


----------



## Gratteciel

*Cuenta sancionada:* LaguneroSimon

*Sanción:* Tres días

*Motivo:* Ignorar la solicitud de la moderación de no hacer "Spam" en el hilo de Proyectos de la Comarca Lagunera.



LaguneroSimon said:


> Perdon que insista pero vean los precios de lo comun estan que no los calienta el sol:
> 
> Cuanto ha subido la gasolina, el diesel, el gas natural, el gas LP, el pasaje, el recibo de luz, el recibo del agua, el pasaje del transporte publico, las autopistas, las tortillas, la leche, el huevo, el pan, los impuestos, todo pero todo señores ha subido y ya no un porcentaje bajo de 3 a 5 % ya estamos viendo una escalada de precios de miedo... y el salario sigue estancado... vamos gente que creen que esta pasando... esto es alarmante ya, la verdad ya basta de nuestra apatia... bueno esto es un destello de por que nos conviene alzar la voz a la de ya... Saludos!





LaguneroSimon said:


> Aqui casual en Torreon tratando de sobrevivir al RIP--- jojojo


----------



## Gratteciel

*Cuenta sancionada:* lastyles

*Sanción:* 10 días

*Motivo:* Insultos a otro usuario.




lastyles said:


> A mi me vale si me sancionan, pero ya estoy hasta la madre de este pendejo... Yo sigo este Thread nunca había publicado nada, yo soy de Apizaco y como muchos estoy orgulloso de mi estado, para mi no hay diferencias ni hay menos o más, pues al final somos tlaxcaltecas...
> 
> Pero lo que no me gusta es este tipo de gente pendeja, pseudo tlaxcalteca (que ni de acá ha de ser, ha de ser un pinche refugiado en nuestro estado) que quiera ver menos a Apizaco y menosprecia todo lo que se hace de gran patio para arriba...
> 
> Mira tal Zack la neta si no te gusta o no te cae Apizaco pues guardatelo y no lo andes presumiendo, pues a nosotros nos vale mucha verga lo que opines, solo dedícate a publicar y nutrir al foro no a hacer chismes de lavadero....


----------



## BJX

*Cuenta sancionada:* VLK1904

*Sanción:* 7 días

*Motivo:* Insistir con comentarios fuera de lugar.



VLK1904 said:


> No se por que les duele provincianos la ciudad de México se sobre pobló y se sigue sobre poblando por los foráneos les duela o no esa es la realidad despotricando si quienes hecharon a perder esta ciudad son fueron los provincianos





VLK1904 said:


> Yo también estoy a favor de la descentralización pero también que sea poblacional impuestos de 50% a 80% mas a los no nacidos en la Ciudad de México y para ser candidato a las ayudas sociales solo con acta de nacimiento y así que se vaya reduciendo la población drásticamente


----------



## BJX

*Cuentas sancionadas:* daniel1245 y zack13

*Sanción:* 7 días

*Motivo:* Discusión sin sentido y agresiones entre foristas.



daniel1245 said:


> Tenemos 2 opciones
> 
> 1 Que se vuelva legal la prostitución y hacer una callejón tipo amsterdam pero traer prostitutas de venezuela colombia y argentina que sepan hablar ingles para turistas extranjeros
> 
> 2 Erradicar a los tlaxcaltecas de méxico nuestros hijos nos van agradecer





zack13 said:


> Para nada, esa pelea se ganó desde 1990 pero ellos aún viven en la décadas de los 70's u 80's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incluso desde el escudo, un charquito vs corona y águila. Por cierto, la ciudad de Tlaxcala tuvo su escudito y título de ciudad antes que tu pueblita


----------



## RegioManio

*Cuenta sancionada:* juanitodgo

*Sanción:* 5 meses

*Motivo:* Reincidencia en provocacion de versus entre ciudades, a pesar de recién volver de un castigo previo por similares causas. Casi todos sus posts se limitan a eso. Caso omiso a advertencias previas.


----------



## Gratteciel

*Cuenta sancionada:* Utd

*Sanción:* 5 días

*Motivo:* Spam e insultos en un hilo de CDMX


----------



## Gratteciel

*Cuenta sancionada:* Abbaner Oz

*Sanción:* 10 días

*Motivo:* Faltas de respeto a los usuarios y a la moderación.



Abbaner Oz said:


> Pues con todo respeto se me hace una exageración, por la cantidad de mierda que se lee en el foro que sigue ahí, y que nadie borra, sinceramente comentarios de una inclinación política tienen preferencia a otros, y eso se nota sinceramente eso solo hace que el foro sea un lugar papanatas, con foristas mayormente papanatas, y me molesta en lo personal, porque en vez de moderar el nivel de discusión, se ponen a moderar los comentarios, es simplemente estúpido.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## LLEEOOwhite

Cuenta sancionada: NatGio

Sanción: 2 semanas

Motivo: historial *ALTAMENTE CONFLICTIVO* e insulto generalizado.
La próxima falta será su expulsión definitiva del tema.




NatGio said:


> Es que también no hay que ser tan ilusos. No puedes comprar a un "independiente" que hace 2 días aún pertenecia al PRI. La verdad es que los regios se dieron un buen quemon con el Bronco. Si siguen así, en poco tiempo van a parecer coahuilenses.


----------



## LLEEOOwhite

Cuenta sancionada: Danieljacoboal

Sanción: 3 semanas

Motivo: historial *ALTAMENTE CONFLICTIVO*, Reincidencia acusando y difamando a la moderación con tendencias de izquierda, justificando los motivos de sus banneos con causas diferentes a las reales (expresarse mal e ilsultar a otros foristas) también se excluye de participar en el tema de política de forma temporal hasta que la moderación decida la contrario. En caso de entrar a dicho tema y participar se aplicará una sanción definitiva.



Danieljacoboal said:


> Cuidado.. Yo le pregunte exactamente lo mismo hace 1 mes ( por que la neta es mas que evidente ) y me banearon 10 dias... T*e lo digo por que la moderacion tiene una clara afinidad politica en estos temas* a pesar de una pregunta sin insultos y con todo respeto..





Danieljacoboal said:


> Ninguna empresa 100% estatal funciona.. Ya sáquense ese mito bananero de corte latino, bienvenidos al 2017, donde absolutamente TODAS las principales empresas petroleras del mundo o son privadas, o son propiedad estatal pero con accionistas privados y una estructura 100% abierta ( cotizando en la bolsa ). *Y a los demas... neta, en buen plan le tengo una pregunta muy sincera...* Que hacen debatiendo cosas serias con gente que apoya a un candidato que piensa que sacar el petroleo "no requiere ingeniería y es igual que sacar agua con un popote"? Lo cual me lleva a la siguiente pregunta.. Que no se han dado cuenta de cual es el común denominador de esta gente? La respuesta no la digo por que me banean, pero es mas que evidente. Y a las pruebas me remito... ( *para que luego no salgan con sus tendencias amloistas los moderadores,* no estoy inventando absolutamente nada... )
> 
> 
> 
> Neta, no se desgasten en vano.


----------



## LLEEOOwhite

Cuenta sancionada: Bon vivant

Sanción: 4 dias

Motivo: spam en thread de política cuando ya se habían borrado comentarios parecidos del mismo usuario.



Bon Vivant said:


> #PeJESUS #PejeDIOS #Untouchable #Supalabraesley #Dolió #PejeDespejado #PejeSINLOVE #LosmitosseDESPEJAN #Elmaniqueismosecombate


----------



## Gratteciel

*Cuenta sancionada:* MANNY73

*Sanción:* 7 días

*Motivo:* Ofensas y provocaciones.



MANNY73 said:


> Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Es de las pendejadas mas estupidas que he sabido del pejelagarto, ya no haya ni que inventar, para engatuzar mas incautos.





MANNY73 said:


> Veo que el pejelagarto tiene otro peje zombie.


----------



## Assemblage23

*Cuenta sancionada:* aerok13

*Sanción:* 7 días

*Motivo:* Ofensas 



aerok13 said:


> Qué bueno que se rían entre ustedes.
> 
> Pero no creo que les guste que desde ahora identifique a su ciudad con el nada agradable mote de “Jo…….landia” o “Gaysland” y asi estamos parejos por lo de "Shelbyville"
> 
> Recuerda que hay reglas.
> 
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Pd. Yo tampoco estoy muy contento con esa extensión de la L2, que sumada a la existente tendrá 21 km de largo, 14 estaciones elevadas y 7 subterráneas.


----------



## BJX

*Cuenta sancionada*: ChristianCR7

*Sanción*: Permanente

*Motivo*: Cuenta clon de Cadelinar69, FerchoGDL.
Usuario troll y spamer.


----------



## Gratteciel

*Cuenta sancionada:* mty.93

*Sanción:* 2 meses 

*Motivo:* Propiciar versus entre ciudades publicando una serie de imágenes de Monterrey (sin fuente ni autor) en el hilo de ACTUALIZACIONES | ZMG | The Ultimate Construction Guide de Guadalajara. 
Además de tener un historial muy conflictivo en varios subforos de SSC y de haber sido ya sancionado por los mismos motivos.



mty.93 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> No existe una sola persona en este foro que no sea tapatia que piense que Guadalajara es la segunda ciudad de Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dosis de realidad a quienes viven en la burbuja. Guadalajara ya no es la segunda ciudad de Mexico para nadie. Tenemos mejores vialidades, mejores parques, mejores hospitales, mas PIB, mejores universidades... los rascacielos son un reflejo del poder economico... si existe una demanda de oficinas mayor en una ciudad con menor numero de habitantes eso quiere decir que hay un sector empresarial mas importante. Y esto no se respalda por la demanda de oficinas nadamas, tambien por la cantidad y tamaño de las empresas e industrias. Monterrey es la segunda ciudad de Mexico en muchos aspectos. Ustedes dicen que tienen mejor urbanismo solo por los recientes proyectos de medios de transporte alternativos y por los nucleos urbanos, sin embargo los nucleos urbanos son mas y mejores en Monterrey... tenemos Esfera City Center, Arboleda, Distrito Armida, Valle Poniente, Santa Maria City Center... es verdad que ustedes tienen mejores proyectos de transporte alternativo, pero eso no quiere decir que tienen mejor urbanismo. Sus avenidas dejan mucho que desear y ademas Guadalajara tiene mucho menos espacios que enseñar que Monterrey. Monterrey tiene el triple de zonas que mostrar en skyscrapercity que Guadalajara.
> 
> De que sirve tener una ligera superioridad en cantidad de personas en tu area metropolitana si tienes peores vialidades, menos empresas, inferioridad en oferta educativa y de salud... fuera del Contry, la avenida del Riu y el DIMINUTO puerta de hierro, Guadalajara no tiene una ciudad como Frankfurt... y eso lo saben bien todos ustedes que viven ahi... solo quieren proyectar una imagen de primer mundismo que nadie se cree.
> Y no sean hipocritas. Si ustedes tuvieran la mitad de los proyectos de Monterrey andarian todas alborotadas. Cada vez que dicen que a ustedes no les importan los rascacielos se oyen como el chavo del ocho ALCABO QUE NI QUERIA :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Y si no es hipocrecia, el dia que les salga un proyecto de 300 metros en la ciudad, los quiero ver a todos llorando de que se les va a hacer mucho trafico... cosa que no va a pasar, estarían bien felices y lo saben... entonces no sean hipocritas. Despues a ustedes les va a tocar tener proyectos así y los van a felictar, entonces no demeriten a los demas.


----------



## BJX

*Cuenta sancionada*: Wuichomoreliano.

*Sanción*: 7 días

*Motivos*: Exceso de spam en varios hilos.
Incitar a versus regionales con otras ciudades.
Acusar a los demás usuarios de publicar rumores, cuando el mismo lo hace, sin 
citar fuentes.




WuichoMoreliano said:


> Morelia es el único aeropuerto del estado con capacidad para recibir aviones de cabina ancha, ningun otro tiene este privilegio y su pista lo permite sin restricciones....caso contrario a otros que tienen pistas muy cortas que no llegan ni a los 2.6 km y su pista esta restringida para grandes aviones, pues una de sus cabeceras además no cuenta ni con gota de retorno y eso hace imposible la operacion de aviones con radio de giro excedido ....lamentable





WuichoMoreliano said:


> no hay fuentes directas del grupo que lo confirmen al dia de hoy





WuichoMoreliano said:


> al parecer por fin llegará a PASEO ALTOZANO, la cadena tenía comprometidos 5 locales desde 2010 y ya hasta con anuncio de próxima apertura, pero estos anuncios demoraron 8 años, ahora al parecer viene la buena, se habla de tiendas ZARA, PULL&BEAR, BK, LEFTIES, STRADIVARIUS y UTERQUE





WuichoMoreliano said:


> SEGURAMENTE este año veremos obra iniciada..


----------



## Gratteciel

*Cuentas sancionadas:* ufc champ y ultrainstinto 

*Sanción:* 7 días (por lo pronto)

*Motivo:* Provocaciones y spam.



ufc_champ said:


> a estas wares ya no les queda mas que hablar de nuevas tortillerías
> 
> Próximas aperturas
> Zamora: Baic y Petco
> uruapilla: tortilleria la ware feliz :nuts:





ufc_champ said:


> Ningún clon indios, al contrario cada día somos mas los que sabemos que su rancho vale madre de progreso ya no tiene nada, les pavimentan a medias los 3 callejones que tienen y que pomposamente llaman avenidas y se cagan de emoción :nuts::lol::nuts:


Los dos usuarios con muy pocos "posts" (¿usuarios nuevos?) y ya causan problemas. Ultrainstinto se dedica a apoyar y a festejar los comentarios conflictivos de su compañero. No vale la pena reproducirlos.


----------



## LLEEOOwhite

*Cuenta sancionada* EdooGdl

*Sanción*: 7 días

Motivos: 



EdooGdl said:


> Claro, utilizo una figura, promovida honesta y valientemente por la ciudadanía como una medida para combatir la corrupción, de la peor manera posible, queriéndole ver la cara de idiotas a todos los mexicanos mintiendo de la manera más sinica y sin vergüenza posible, declarando que no tenia ni propiedades, ni coches, ni cuentas en el banco, ni tarjetas, ni ahorros... es más que lo único que tenia eran 200 pesos en la cartera hno:
> 
> Asco de personaje uke:
> 
> PD: A ver que marometa se echan sus lamehuevos para justificar esta marranada.


----------



## Gratteciel

*Cuenta sancionada:* ufc_champ

*Sanción:* Definitiva

*Motivo:* Sus participaciones solamente han sido para burlarse y menospreciar a los demás y las sanciones anteriores no le han servido de nada.



ufc_champ said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> wares todo mundo sabe que en su pueblucho no hay nada interesante, pero de menos pensaba que si tenian alguna escuela de palitos donde los enseñaran a leer, no todo es de alsea hay otros 17 franquiciatarios en el pais que operan el doble de restaurantes. Pronto les traeremos noticias de BK Zamora Centro y BK Sentura :cheers: y con el éxito no duden en un proximo BK plaza Ana.
> 
> Mientras disfruten de las sobras que les dejamos de Wings Army :cheers:


----------



## LLEEOOwhite

LLEEOOwhite said:


> Cuenta sancionada: Danieljacoboal
> 
> Sanción: 3 semanas
> 
> Motivo: historial *ALTAMENTE CONFLICTIVO*, Reincidencia acusando y difamando a la moderación con tendencias de izquierda, justificando los motivos de sus banneos con causas diferentes a las reales (expresarse mal e ilsultar a otros foristas) también se excluye de participar en el tema de política de forma temporal hasta que la moderación decida la contrario. *En caso de entrar a dicho tema y participar se aplicará una sanción definitiva.*




Baja definitiva del usuario en cuestión por no respetar su exclusión temporal.


----------



## Goberick

*Cuenta sancionada:* germanTux

*Sanción:* Ban, 1 mese

*Motivo:* Spam, insultos.



*Cuenta sancionada:* Freemansoldier

*Sanción:* Brig, 7 días

*Motivo:* Exceso de spam, insultos y actitud defensiva.




Freemansoldier said:


> ¿Lo dices por germantux? Ese un tonto que creía que eran un chat y el foro sólo se trataba de hacer preguntas y podía hacer lo que el quisiera.


----------



## RegioManio

*Cuenta sancionada:* ultrainstinto

*Sanción:* Expulsión (_ban_) definitiva

*Motivo:* Todos sus "aportes" se limitan a insultos de todos tamaños contra usuarios de una localidad. Caso omiso a sanción previa por el mismo motivo. Probable cuenta clon. 



ultrainstinto said:


> A cabron y estos pendejos de repente salieron tenian que ser wares de uruapan que hacen awui a chingar a su puta madre a su foro pinches wares mugrosos


----------



## RegioManio

*Cuenta sancionada:* Abbaner_Oz

*Sanción:* 2 semanas

*Motivo:* Insistencia en tocar temas meramente políticos a pesar de advertencia previa de la moderación. Esto mismo ya ha ocurrido en otras ocasiones.



Abbaner Oz said:


> Jajaja chairos, ya dejen de hablar de politica!





Abbaner Oz said:


> Es muy sencillo, obrador no va a cancelar el aeropuerto, solo esta metiendo presion para que se saque a toda la bola de empresas rateras subcontratadas donde ya la auditoria superior, detecto desvios por 1000 millones , esto no es cuento chino.


----------



## Gratteciel

*Cuenta sancionada:* MAXIMPMEX

*Sanción:* 7 días

*Motivo:* Lenguaje soez y descalificaciones personales.



MAXIMPMEX said:


> ¿¿¿Dónde chingaos está la puta provincia??? Típico comentario de chilango elemental e ignorante, todo lo que está fuera de su ciudad es "Provincia" Tijuana, Cancún, Zacatecas, Querétaro **** it! todo es lo mismo para esta gente.hno:hno:


----------



## Assemblage23

*Cuenta sancionada:* Pathbauer

*Sanción:* 10 días

*Motivo:* Comentario muy desafortunado e innecesario en relación a la llegada de gente de Venezuela a nuestro país.



Tristan3 said:


> Eso ultimo es completamente cierto, ultimamente las venezolanas han sido incluso mas solicitadas que las argentinas





Pathbauer said:


> *Por eso se vuelven escorts, y luego las matan.*


----------



## RegioManio

*Cuenta sancionada:* master-mata

*Sanción:* 14 días (se aumenta tras revisión de su historial conflictivo, con sanciones previas por la misma razón)

*Motivo:* Spam continuado en hilos de Monterrey, provocación de versus entre ciudades.

Uno de los varios posts provocadores:



master-mata said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Pues el de Guadalajara me gustó mucho, y muestra la ciudad tal como es, lo mismo opino del de Monterrey, eso es lo que uno como foráneo percibe.
> 
> Si vas de visita como foraneo es obvio que aspectos que te resulten ajenos te van a llamar la atención no importando si son o no del agrado de cierto sector socio económico de la sociedad.
> 
> Por los comentarios que han hecho del video pareciera que quisieran que solo se hubiera mostrado el lado rico de su ciudad (pese a que se mostró y se comentó no se cuantas veces que tienen el municipio más rico de L.A.
> 
> El urbanismo que se ve, pues es el que tienen que en lo personal en general pues no gusta, pero pues es una característica de su ciudad que cualquiera nota.
> 
> Y lo mamon de Mauricio creo retrata bien la actitud prepotente, soberbia, alzada, que muchos asociamos con muchos de sus ciudadanos; no en balde los estereotipos son exageraciones de características predominantes en una sociedad.
> 
> Yo creo lo que se muestra en madrileños por el mundo es un muy buen retrato de las ciudades, y no pueden creer toda la vida que el resto del mundo les tiene mala onda y que si una ciudad luce más bella que otra es porque la edición y tomas fueran pensadas para así hacerlo; si les avergüenza ver su ciudad por mostrar lo que a lo mejor ustedes creen que no es obvio, pues trabajen para cambiarlo, porque leo mucha paranoia en sus comentarios.
> 
> Por cierto mi ciudad en ese mismo programa se aprecia hermosa, y curioso, de las decenas de video blogs que te puedes encontrar todos muestran eso y todos opinan lo mismo, de hecho el último que vi de unos gringos estaban encantados y resalto un comentario de la chica del video: si despierto y no me dicen en que lugar estoy, juraría que es una ciudad de USA donde todos hablan español... Me llena de orgullo escuchar eso de mi ciudad que no me causa ninguna vergüenza sino todo lo contrario y ver que las percepciones son todos homogéneas de parte de extranjeros, no así de nacionales que siempre entran a tirarle tierra.
> 
> Pero bueno regios dejen la paranoia, el programa es bueno y retrata muchos aspectos de sus ciudad cultura y gente.


----------



## LLEEOOwhite

Cuenta sancionada: BrickellResidence
Sanción: 14 días

Motivo: reincidencia insultando a compañeros y usando lenguaje inapropiado



BrickellResidence said:


> sigues sin darte cuenta lo que transmites a la sociedad? hno: HUEVON


----------



## Gratteciel

*Cuenta sancionada:* MAXIMPMEX

*Sanción:* 7 días

*Motivo:* Insultos a otro forista



MAXIMPMEX said:


> Cabrón, estás obsesionado conmigo, ni puta idea de quién seas, consíguete una vida.


----------



## RegioManio

*Cuenta sancionada:* juanitodgo

*Sanción:* Definitiva

*Motivo:* Reincidencia en provocacion de versus entre ciudades -sus intervenciones en el foro se limitaron a eso- a pesar de recién volver de un castigo previo por similares causas y haber sido advertido que la próxima vez sería sanción definitiva.


----------



## RegioManio

*Cuenta sancionada:* NatGio

*Sanción:* 3 meses de SSC y expulsión definitiva del Tequila Lounge

*Motivo:* Historial altamente conflictivo, especialmente en los hilos _off-topic_ como el Tequila Lounge. Caso omiso a sanciones previas y advertencias de la moderación.[/QUOTE]



NatGio said:


> No me gustan los hombres. Tampoco le voy al América. Estoy sanito. :lol:


----------



## Gratteciel

*Cuenta sancionada:* Abbaner Oz

*Sanción:* Tres meses.

*Motivo:* Historial muy conflictivo. Constantemente menosprecia las participaciones de los demás usuarios. 
Su mala actitud no cambia a pesar de las advertencias de los moderadores y de varias sanciones anteriores. 



Abbaner Oz said:


> Ay ese charlymoss como que tiene issues, no resueltos, neta deberia haber un examen para ver si pueden ser foristas, se ponen de un sentido, y con pura estupidez, me he dado cuenta que la calidad de foristas, a bajado, ya nadie sube avances, solo estupideces, como las que yo subo...y asi.


----------



## LLEEOOwhite

Cuenta sancionada: axxeloc79

Sanción: 5 dias

Motivo: Ofensa personal en hilo de política


axxeloc79 said:


> Ni un chile grueso ni uno delgado, ni largo ni corto, ninguno te gusta:lol: ya siéntate y relaja la raja.


----------



## LLEEOOwhite

Cuenta sancionada: Wowdalajarian

Sanción: 10 dias

Motivo: Ofensa personal en hilo de política, refiriéndose varias veces a los demás con adjetivos femeninos de forma despectiva
Cita:


Wowdalajarian said:


> Vas con bastante retraso colega.





Wowdalajarian said:


> Mirada estas drogada?





Wowdalajarian said:


> Mirada estas drogada?


----------



## Goberick

*Cuenta sancionada:* SassanPahlavi

*Sanción:* BRIG - 15 días

*Motivo:* Actitudes que SkyscraperCity no comparte, ni muchos menos apoya. Sumado a que este usuario no era primera vez haber confesado estas prácticas. 



SassanPahlavi said:


> ^^
> 
> No soy tu carnal, no soy tu cuate, no se quien seas, no te conozco, lo único que se es que eres muy conflictivo y en todo pleito metes cuchara.
> 
> *Me dedico al Marketing Politico, esas publicaciones que tu dices, yo las dirijo, y en este mismo hilo, orgullosamente han compartido notas falsas que yo mismo he inventado.*
> 
> Anda y ve a Google Earth para que pienses que conoces un lugar y puedes juzgarlo solo por navegarlo en tu lap, hablando de fuentes reales btw.





SassanPahlavi said:


> WTF??, really? no sabes a que me dedico? :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> LOLAZO AL CUADRADO PERFECTO
> 
> Ternurita...


----------



## Goberick

*Cuenta sancionada:* Takiro

*Sanción:*BRIG - 1 Semana

*Motivo:* Spam en el Hilo de política mexicana.



takiro said:


> Yo abogo para que se cierre este thread y se vuelvan a prohibir los temas de política en el foro, existía mayor armonía cuando no se hablaba de ello, aún no hay la suficiente madurez para tratar estos temas.
> 
> 
> :lock::lock:





takiro said:


> Ay por favor a mi me da igual si criticas al Peje o no, no vivo pensando en el :lol:
> 
> Pero he de recalcar que venir a escupir frustraciones, pesimismos y negaciones a este thread no son para nada críticas constructivas.





takiro said:


> No se está coartando ningún derecho, el thread debe cerrarse por que provoca muchas peleas e insultos de ambos lados y atenta contra las reglas de Skyscrapercity, además que ya terminaron las elecciones.


----------



## RegioManio

*Cuenta sancionada:* galactico77

*Sanción:* 10 días

*Motivo:* Insistencia en hacer spam político en hilo del Aeropuerto a pesar de varias advertencias de la moderación



galactico77 said:


> ^^ Como odio al maldito comunista asqueroso de obrador





galactico77 said:


> maldito asqueroso comunista dictador estupido simplemente pone a mexico mas nervioso, estupido, ,en lugar de calmar los mercados, hoy el estupido se comparo a donald trump, y tiene razon es un estupido bueno para nada


----------



## Gratteciel

*Cuenta sancionada:* rascacielence

*Sanción:* 7 días

*Motivo:* Lenguaje inapropiado.



rascacielence said:


> Pero que clase de mierda es esta¡, uno busca ver noticias ,para saber si se aran o no los proyectos que suenan interesantes , y se encuentra con un bolo de estiércol literario, se que luego para entretenerse hay que escribir, son todas las posturas para respetarse , pero no me la chupen, en vez de noticias, veo nada curioso respecto al tema a tratar.
> 
> Moderence


----------



## BJX

*Cuenta sancionada:* Tinieblas

*Sanción:* 7 días

*Motivo:* Actitud regionalista y lenguaje inapropiado.

Recordarle al usuario que los moderadores podemos revisar las ediciones, aún así sean cerca de 50 como en esta ocasión.



Tinieblas said:


> Claro que no, el movimiento de carga fue planeado a nivel regional y eso lo puedes ver en que la mayoría deas empresas de tu estado lo usan, *no así los pasajeros étnicos de tu pueblo no les impacta mucho*, sin embargo es de gran impacto para todas las grandes empresas de la región además de ser de gran impacto para la Fuerza Aérea Mexicana, te dirán otra cosa distinta... :hilarious


----------



## RegioManio

*Cuena sancionada: jorge199*

*Sanción:* 10 días

*Motivo:* Spam en hilos poblanos. Insulto directo a un forista.


----------



## RegioManio

*Cuentas sancionadas: zack13 y DelaRocha2019*

*Sanción:* Definitiva

*Motivo:* zack13 era un usuario con un historial altamente conflictivo y sanciones previas. Durante su última sanción creó la cuenta clon DelaRocha2019, motivo para expulsar definitivamente ambas cuentas y las que pueda crear en el futuro.


----------



## RegioManio

*Cuenta sancionada:* antgar

*Sanción:* Definitiva.

*Motivos:* 
- Largo, largo historial conflictivo en diversos hilos, especialmente en el de política. 
- Largo historial de mensajes agresivos y desafiantes a la moderación, tanto por MP como en los hilos.
- Burlas, descalificaciones e insultos hacia otros foristas. El último, el que está abajo, burla clara y que no puede pasarse por alto. A raíz de advertencia por ese motivo, mensajes agresivos a la moderación, basándose en hechos inexistentes y percepciones falsas. Respuesta desafiante al ultimátum enviado.



antgar said:


> ^^ Si ya no quiere deleitarnos con su dislexia a ti ¿qué? :lol:


----------



## RegioManio

*Cuenta sancionada*: lalo holanda
*
Sanción:* Definitiva.

*Motivos:*

- Cuenta clon de otra expulsada del foro definitivamente en el pasado, de acuerdo al propio forista (al confesarlo él mismo y dar sus "motivos", ya no se requiere prueba adicional). Eso va contra las reglas del foro y es claramente motivo de expulsión inmediata y definitiva.



lalo holanda said:


> Jvlopez... no te considero anormal si te gustan los rascacielos... si te considero anormal si te impacta significativamente si este rascacielos va a medir 282 o 300 metros y cada vez que pases por ahi te vas a poner a contarle los pisos, entonces si tendrias una mania medio extraña yo creo, pero cada quien. Es un edificio nada mas. Muy bonito y de buena altura, el llorarle por 18 metritos la verdad se me hace bien patetico pero cada quien. La vida continua.
> Y con Region04, ni me puse histerico (solamente comparto mi opinion de que no es tan importante si llega a 300 o se queda en 282 vs el hecho de que alguien le haya querido apostar al centro en esa unicacion con buena altura y diseño) y lo de la cuenta la primera me la cancelo un moderador por andar defendiendo a Vicraya2 , no te banean la cuenta por diferir en opiniones como es esto, si no tu tampoco tendrias cuenta , ni nadie de aqui y a TODOS los he visto diferir en opinion y argumentar puntos y opiniones, eso no es ponerse loco, siempre y cuando se haga sin malas palabras o sin agredir... lo de mencionar la segunda cuenta sin saber solamente hace que te veas bien pedante con todo respeto... mas aun cuando ni sabes por que la cancelaron, y por cierto ese moderador ya ni es moderador en el otro foro precisamente por quejas de usuarios de sus abusos...(GDL) seria bueno te informaras primero ... asi que calmado venado, que los que se ponen ariscos luego luego son otros.



Adicional a esto (que ya por sí solo es motivo de la sanción antes señalada):

- Historial de conflictos con otros usuarios del foro, peleas e insultos (como también muestran el post de arriba y los de abajo). Se le envió hace unos días un MP para pedirle moderara su actitud, pero hizo caso omiso:



lalo holanda said:


> Podria contestar el porque es bueno sembrar arboles y como si ayudaria a que mas gente no utilice el automovil... pero luego leo lo de George de polanco y pos ya me di cuenta que hay muchas ardillitas en el foro.. digo si te molesta donde invierto al punto de traerlo al comentario que no tiene nada que ver, ya estas de hueva. Entonces porque mejor tu no nos cuentas que vas a hacer para quitarte lo ardido, digo si no se ofende Ud. , Venerable Benito Godinez? (No pongo colonias porque luego se ofenden)





lalo holanda said:


> Estas perdido carnal, porque co parar casas infonavit de 200 a 400 mil en Garcia con VO? Si hay casas en Cumbres Elite de ese precio (4+ millones) y lo mismo en la carretera nacional, Santiago, ApodCa, SAnta Catarina, San Jemo y San nicolas, hay MUCHISIMAS y la gente y esta buscando algo mas centrico como VO si quieren estar en San Pedro o el centro, tu crees que eres Einstein y ves lo que los inversionistas con estudios y lana de pormedio no ?? Y GVO va a ser remodelada señor... por eso no estan rentando a proposito los locales que se desocupan, ya estan trabajando de nuevo la maquinaria y pusieron en esta misma pagina renders de como va a quedar, no sea flojo y lea primero... Vuelvo a la discusion del foro, sorry por el off-topic pero este tipo es un payaso




- Historial de posts desafiantes a la moderación.


----------



## Gratteciel

*Cuenta sancionada:* mteregdl

*Sanción:* 7 días

*Motivo:* comentario insensible y de pésimo gusto



mteregdl said:


> ^^^^ Wacala...
> 
> Que necesidad. Acá no tiembla de esa manera, y francamente ya a nadie le importa si en el Df tiembla o no.
> 
> 
> 
> *En todo caso es mas importante (y por muuuuucho) la fecha del día siguiente.*


----------



## Gratteciel

*Cuenta sancionada:* rascacielence

*Sanción:* 30 días

*Motivo:* En el poco tiempo que lleva en el foro ha mostrado un comportamiento muy conflictivo.



rascacielence said:


> cada quien entiende lo que quiere, ademas , como si no supiera que *estoy opinando en una red llena de sabelotodos jaja*, arremeten por que ustedes tienen una postura que es diferente, en ningun momento defendi los actueles acontecimientos,en ningun momento dije que no al NAIM, les agradesco por tomarse la molestia de leer mis supuestas cosas sin sentido, dicen que no son cuerentes , se ve que leen con los ojos y* entienden y razonan con otra cosa que no necesariamente es la cabeza* ,piden pruebas y como si no supieran como son las cosas, mas aun por el echo de que nadie las ve hasta pueden ser peor de lo que las imaginamos, o mejor Â¿acaso alguien lo sabe claramente?, yo no defiendo mi postura porque no requiero declarar de mas (al cabo ustedes lo saben todo Â¿no ? ,pues contestencen como les plasca, a demÃ¡s digo cosas que no tinen sentido , bueno eso dicen entonces porque se cuestionan si es asi? , me alegra , haberles dejadp claro que yo opino porque puedo hacerlo y no por que sea un experto , incluso estoy seguro que ninguno de ustedes lo es , entonces en ese contexto porque yo estoy mal , si solo me estan contradiciendo ciertos opinadores cualsquiera jaja





rascacielence said:


> *Primero aprende a leer*, que entiende por cada quien ve por quienes quiera, se malo o bueno tiene su grupo de interes, y bueno yo me nombro como quiera, toy seguro que a ti te an cambiado el nombre infinidad de veces, y solo te a quedado el saco, *nombres como h #$%& de &/%* , y bueno nadie te dice nada eres libre de portarlo con gusto.
> jaja:banana:


----------



## Gratteciel

*Cuenta sancionada:* octaviom

*Sanción:* 7 días 

*Motivo:* Clara intención de menospreciar a nuestro país y provocar a los usuarios mexicanos.



> *México se merece otra cosa! Un aeropuerto más mexicano, más barato* y el resto de dinero utilizarlo para incrementar colegios, hospitales....





octaviom said:


> La corrupción está en la esencia misma del proyecto del aeropuerto. ¿Por qué en Alemania siendo un país mucho más rico y con mayor tráfico aéreo no hay un aeropuerto de este estilo?
> 
> *¿Es casualidad que proyectos de aeropuertos parecidos se den en países con altos niveles de corrupción y poco democráticos? China..... Emirates...... (Al menos estos países son ricos).....
> *
> Cuando se hace una obra pública por encima de las posibilidades de un país, ahí radica su corrupción. Ya que tanto constructora y dirección facultativa van a cobrar dependiendo del costo final de la obra. Esa es la mayor prueba que puede existir.
> 
> La segunda es que el concurso de arquitectura no fue limpio. Y estaba dado antes de fallarse el concurso. Y casualidad?..... El Yerno de Slim.....
> 
> Empresa constructora?.... Casualidad?..... La de Slim.......
> 
> Ellos mismos cuando dicen que la losa de cimentación ocupa un rectángulo inmenso mucho más allá del propio edificio, está diciendo implícitamente que el terreno no es apto para hacer un aeropuerto. Una cosa es que se pueda construir, obviamente hoy en día con el avance tecnológico se puede construir un aeropuerto encima del mar.... pero conlleva un sobrecoste grandísimo... ¿quién lo asume?... el pueblo. Quién gana mucho más dinero ya que el presupuesto es mayor? Empresa constructora y dirección facultativa.
> 
> Y cuanto mayor presupuesto, mejor para el arquitecto y para la empresa constructora. ¿Te parece poco corrupción?
> 
> *Es difícil de aceptar, pero en países que aún están por desarrollarse, la opinión pública es de bajo nivel.* Con lo cual es fácil ir a mostrarle unos renders de algo que puede parecer espectacular y convencerles para sentirse orgullosos patríoticamente, pero finalmente lo que estás haciendo es engañándolos y sólo interesa hacerse rico a costa de un pueblo con poco nivel de opinión. En Alemania no pasa porque el nivel objetivo de la gente es mucho más crítico y más elevado. Y no aceptarían pagar como sociedad un capricho de unos cuántos que además se están haciendo ricos con dicho capricho.





octaviom said:


> Pues ahí lo ha dicho un comentario anterior, el mayor coste se lo lleva la losa de cimentación ya que está en el peor terreno posible de todo CDMX... Estoy convencido que el aeropuerto se parará y se hará otro a una escala más asumible por el gobierno mexicano.
> 
> La gente que pone fotos de aeropuerto de Alemania me están dando la razón. Aeropuertos más humildes para un país mucho más rico que México y con más tráfico aéreo como el caso del Frankfurt...
> 
> *No hay más ciego que quien no quiere ver. Pero bueno es así como funcionan las sociedades menos desarrolladas*, se les vende una idea desde fuera prometodora (casualmente en los países avanzados donde se redactan estos proyectos no se hacen cosas así), se apela al patriotismo de una sociedad con problemas estructurales, para que se gasten el dinero que no tiene en una infraestructura para que otros se forren de dinero.





octaviom said:


> *Poniendo un foto de un hotel Hilton en el recinto aeroportuario del Frankfurt es de poco nivel intelectual.* Cuando faltan argumentos se recurre a intentar engañar a la gente y caer en el insulto.
> 
> Vuelvo a repetir este aeropuerto nuevo está fuera del alcance de un país como México que no puede gastarse ese chorro de millones en él.





octaviom said:


> Precisamente el aeropuerto de Castellón, el cual es una pifia, es de inversión privada. Pero seguramente hubo corrupción ahí claro que sí.
> 
> El aeropuerto de Frankfurt es un resultado de ampliaciones e ir ampliando cuando se ha ido necesitando. No tienen los sueños chinos de hacer aeropuerto grandilocuentes, y se lo podrían permitir económicamente. Es curioso que un país que no puede permitírselo, lo haga. Todo por empresarios corruptos que se quieren llenar los bolsillos de dinero. Pero todo cambiará. Ya se verá. No cagáis en el error de insultar. *Parece que mis comentarios tontos os pican mucho*. Será por algo.


----------



## la.risa.el.olvido

*Cuenta sancionada*: top_305

*Sanción*: 6 meses

*Motivo*: Ataques personales, lenguaje inapropiado y reto a moderación.



> La puta que te pario, subnormal de mierda. Saludos.





> Eres un simio naco. Solamente te doy el respeto que te mereces.





> Apoco tu crees que no lo sé? Que estoy rompiendo las reglas. Cómo si me importara. Esos tipos enfermos se merecen ese trato. Como si la cuenta de aquí me sirviera en la vida real jajajaj


----------



## la.risa.el.olvido

*Cuenta sancionada*: TijuanaDiego

*Sanción*: Permanente

*Motivo*: Versus entre ciudades, lenguaje inapropiado y reto a moderación.


----------



## LLEEOOwhite

*Cuenta sancionada*: Jonathane38

*Sanción*: 7 dias

*Motivo*: 
Dirigirse continuamente con ataques personales en el tema de política.



Jonathane38 said:


> Quien estúpido animal retrasado idiota imbécil te hizo creer que la situación de la hermana Venezuela es mentira?
> Pobre, pobre, en serio, pobre intento de ser humano que eres, en tu cabeza llena de aire comprimido Venezuela está feliz y nada pasa. Dijiste eso para proteger tu idiota ideología socialista, típico de un fanático, entonces las noticias de la miseria en la que está sumergida Venezuela es mentira de la oposición, según tú.
> 
> Das lastima y solo recuerda que a los animales se les da lastima. Tu NO mereces un país como México


----------



## LLEEOOwhite

*Cuenta sancionada*: Omar91

*Sanción*: 1 Mes

*Motivo*:
Aportes nulos y provocativos en el tema de política, su participación en los últimos meses se reserva casi exclusivamente a dicho tema.


----------



## la.risa.el.olvido

*Cuenta sancionada*: Charlie_Tor

*Sanción*: 2 semanas

*Motivo*:
Insistir en compartir spam o contenido para promover versus entre ciudades.


----------



## la.risa.el.olvido

*Cuenta sancionada*: IndominusSky

*Sanción*: 1 semana

*Motivo*:
Compartir spam en diversos hilos del subforo de la Ciudad de México.


----------



## la.risa.el.olvido

*Cuenta sancionada*: Mxli67

*Sanción*: 1 semana

*Motivo*:
Intentar provocar versus entre regiones y ataques personales. 



> Yo no sé de qué Te admiras. A veces me pregunto cómo aguantan ustedes vivir en una ciudad con ropa tan chafa y cara.





> Me tienen sin cuidado tus motes aquí el punto que la personita de Jalisco hace preguntas estúpidas impertinentes que no aportan nada más que está discusión insulsa.





> Que se puede esperar de un tijuano? No me hagas reír cuando son los primeros en despotricar en relación a la capital del estado, MEXICALI, aunque les duela. Así que tú opinión no cuenta.


----------



## la.risa.el.olvido

*Cuenta sancionada*: WuichoMoreliano

*Sanción*: 10 días

*Motivo*:
Insistir en desviar hilos con discusiones sobre política.


----------



## la.risa.el.olvido

*Cuenta sancionada*: arq kenny west

*Sanción*: 2 semanas

*Motivo*: Ataques personales.



> entiende animal eso es imposible


----------



## LLEEOOwhite

*Cuenta sancionada*: Obson-town

*Sanción*: 1 semana

*Motivo*: 
Provocaciones en temas del Foro Norte. Comentarios pasivo-agresivos sumando mas de dos reportes al respecto.


----------



## LLEEOOwhite

*Cuenta sancionada*: Omar91

*Sanción*: Definitiva

*Motivo*: Aportes exclusivamente de politica en temas donde no es permitido con sancion y advertencia previa.
Este no es un foro de politica.



omar91 said:


> Así están:
> View attachment 2044751





omar91 said:


> Nunca falta la gente pedante haciendo comentarios pedantes para demostrar su vida pedante.
> 
> *Este no es foro sobre turismo si no sobre desarrollo inmobiliario y arquitectura.*


----------



## la.risa.el.olvido

*Cuenta sancionada*: Wowdalajarian

*Sanción*: 1 semana

*Motivo*: Provocar e insistir en versus regionales en distintos hilos.


----------



## la.risa.el.olvido

*Cuenta sancionada*: top_305

*Sanción*: Definitiva.

*Motivo*: Acaba de terminar su sanción anterior y la mitad de sus comentarios han tenido que ser moderados de nuevo.



> La vdd nos importa muy poco tu opinión no te preocupes 🤣🤣🤣 mejor ahorratela





> Siempre pones las mismas fotos de puerta de hierro y la calle de los hoteles... y los 5 skylines de Gdl? 🤣🤣🤣 impresióname con un skyline...





> Pues con una ciudad muerta y rezagada, no dudo que esto sea lo mas divertido para ti en años que triste 🤭🤭🤭. Y acá proyecytos, torres...





> Que feo es no tener proyectos y que tu subforo sea un mercado de verduras


----------



## la.risa.el.olvido

*Cuenta sancionada*: test1290

*Sanción*: 10 días

*Motivo*: Insistir en discusiones políticas.


----------



## la.risa.el.olvido

*Cuenta sancionada*: WuichoMoreliano

*Sanción*: 1 mes

*Motivo*:
Insistir en desviar hilos con discusiones sobre política. 



> Es el sello de los more...necios Solo sus "datos" valen, su dios los tiene bien adiestrados, algún hechizo les da en las mañaneras Pero...





> Dicen que el nuevo "gobernador" del Estado es consentido del kks y las malas lenguas hablan de que todo lo que le pida le...





> SL es escenario de las grabaciones de El Mundo de los Aviones II Capulina se mostro sorprendido al llegar y ver tanta belleza





> Eso ni el kks lo sabe aún teniendo otros datos





> casi igual de exagerado que el comentario del kks diciendo que sl era el mejor aeropuerto en construcción en el mundo; el kks NEOFITO e...


----------



## la.risa.el.olvido

*Cuenta sancionada*: charly sioux

*Sanción*: 1 semana

*Motivo*:
Insistir en discusiones personales después de advertencia.



> Ya ves regioman, no tienes la verdad absoluta, relaja esa mala actitud.





> Lo vuelvo a poner las veces que sea necesario, no posees la verdad absoluta.


----------



## la.risa.el.olvido

*Cuenta sancionada*: MAXIMPMEX

*Sanción*: 3 meses.

*Motivo*:
Insistir en discusiones políticas y ataques personales después de advertencia.



> Me pregunto quiénes de todos estos prófugos del ácido fólico que se concentran en este thread para defender esta aberración de elefante blanco, son en realidad los foristas deleznables banneados como amigoendf, NatGio o como se llame, etc.


----------



## la.risa.el.olvido

*Cuenta sancionada*: XA-DUG, FeliPito, Sheros, Zeusinho

*Sanción*: 1 mes

*Motivo*:
Insistir en discusiones políticas después de advertencia. 



> Ya lo dijo un compañero, conforme se vayan estrellando los aviones y muriendo gente, van a ir ajustando el espacio aéreo.





> Es seguridad nacional 🤡





> Vemos  pero salió más corrupto que el naicm.





> Así decían de la Línea 12...
> 
> Pueden demostrarlo con documentos?





> Ezdeke no tiene ninguna zienzia, es komo zakar awa de un poso...


----------



## la.risa.el.olvido

*Cuenta sancionada*: mteregdl

*Sanción*: 2 semanas

*Motivo*:
Insultos.



> ¿Por que le siguen respondiendo a esta chingadera?


----------



## la.risa.el.olvido

*Cuenta sancionada*: GerardoFL

*Sanción*: 2 meses

*Motivo*: Insultos



> ¿Qué escribió primero el hijo de mil putas?





> No, chingas mucho, vete a la mierda.





> En el de tu jefa


----------



## LLEEOOwhite

Gratteciel said:


> *Cuenta sancionada: @enri0034
> 
> Sanción: *Suspensión 1 mes
> 
> *Motivo*: Provocaciones y reproducir comentarios del hilo de sanciones (hilo exclusivo para moderadores).


ACTUALIZACION: Baneo definitivo, cuenta clon. *el tequilero*


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @Ðâ®k§k¥ 

Sanción: *Suspensión 1 semana

*Motivo:* Infraccion *2.1* de los reglamentos SSC México y SSC LA&C con el agravante de que la infracción se realizó en un hilo recién reabierto donde se había advertido reiteradamente no agredir.


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @**El rafas*
*
Sanción: *Suspensión 1 semana

*Motivo:* Infraccion *2.1* de los reglamentos SSC México y SSC LA&C , mas de una docena de posts con insultos y burlas hacia otro participante en los foros


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @Pathbauer

Sanción: *Suspensión 1 mes

*Motivo:* Infraccion 4.2 de los reglamentos SSC México y SSC LA&C


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @Jonás Natal 

Sanción: *Suspensión 1 mes

*Motivo:* Infraccion 4.2 de los reglamentos SSC México y SSC LA&C


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuentas sancionadas: @MEHB y @esm.matthewschubring

Sanción: Ban permanente

Motivo:* Infraccion 1.1 de los reglamentos SSC México y SSC LA&C


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @lurtrester 

Sanción: *Suspensión 1 mes

*Motivo:* Infraccion 4.2 de los reglamentos SSC México y SSC LA&C


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @A380B747A340B777 

Sanción: *Suspensión 1 mes

*Motivo:* Infraccion 4.2 de los reglamentos SSC México y SSC LA&C


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @NatGio 

Sanción: *Exclusión permanente en el hilo de política

*Motivo:* Infraccion 2.1 de los reglamentos SSC México y SSC LA&C , se restituyó esta suspensión permanente por acuerdo de la moderación.


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @BrickellResidence 

Sanción: *1 mes

*Motivo:* Infraccion 2.1 así como 4.2 de los reglamentos SSC México y SSC LA&C. ref #50,394  #50,394  #50,394 y #50,249


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @axxeloc79 

Sanción: *1 semana

*Motivo:* Infraccion 2.1 de los reglamentos SSC México y SSC LA&C. ref #50,309  #50,314  #50,329  #50,301


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @MAXIMPMEX 

Sanción: *1 semana

*Motivo:* Infraccion 2.1 de los reglamentos SSC México y SSC LA&C. ref #9,505 , #9,502  , #9,495 , #9,495


----------



## Gratteciel

*Cuenta sancionada: 1. @VLK1904 2. @IngMarco

Sanción: 1 semana

Motivo: 1. Faltas de respeto a una Entidad Federativa. 2. Dar réplica al comentario con insultos, en lugar de reportarlo.*



VLK1904 said:


> ??
> yo que tengo que ver en esto? A caso crees que me importa lo que piensen de mi los sinaloenses, hay miles de kilómetros de distancia entre ellos y nosotros, es un lugar que ni conozco y que probablemente no conoceré por qué ni me interesa visitarlo, para mí Culiacán es como Perú o Tailandia lugares que sé que existen pero que poca o nula injerencia tienen en mi vida, y sinceramente me tiene sin cuidado lo que piensen gente tan vulgar o burda como la que hace menos a otros por su lugar de origen, por que eso habla más de ellos que de mi, y si así son los sinaloenses son una sociedad tercermundista, gente ignorante y ruin, en la UNAM conocí a un sinaloense se acercó a mi y me di la media vuelta, no quise hablar con él desde que supe que era de Sinaloa, lastima se veía amigable, pero si son asi como dijo sacarer definitivamente hice bien en rechazarlo





IngMarco said:


> Vas por la vida con un trapeador me imagino o tu mamá te limpia la sangre mientras te muerdes la lengua?
> 
> Y como forista, que se supone que debo hacer ante un comentario como este? Un adjetivo ofensivo seria menos que lo que esté imbecil dice, pero por ser directo seguro me banean a mi antes que a este ignorante.


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @FeliPito 

Sanción: *1 semana

*Motivo:* Infraccion 2.1 de los reglamentos SSC México y SSC LA&C. ref #50,446


----------



## Gratteciel

*Cuenta sancionada: @josejuanvillalobos06

Sanción:2 semanas

Motivo: Insultos.*




josejuanvillalobos06 said:


> Nosotros tendremos agua de cualquier manera y Veracruz , San Luis y sus gobernadores, diputados y su gente seguirán sin tener 1 peso en la bolsa , bola de jodidos , ya los veré en Nuevo Leon pidiendo trabajo con el rabo entre las patas como perritos falderos


----------



## Gratteciel

*Cuenta sancionada: @Ciudadano Tuchtlán

Sanción: Definitiva

Motivo: Cuenta clon*


----------



## Martin H Unzon

Martin H Unzon said:


> *Cuenta sancionada: @MAXIMPMEX
> 
> Sanción: *1 semana
> 
> *Motivo:* Infraccion 2.1 de los reglamentos SSC México y SSC LA&C. ref #9,505 , #9,502  , #9,495 , #9,495


*Cuenta sancionada: @MAXIMPMEX 

Sanción: 2* semanas (reincidencia)

*Motivo:* Infraccion 2.1 de los reglamentos SSC México y SSC LA&C.


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada:* @Atlixcáyotl34

*Sanción*: Ban definitivo (lo solicitó y se le concede)

*Motivo: *Infracción 2.1 de los reglamentos SSC Mex y LA&C, 4.2 del reglamento SSC LA&C #9,844


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @Ðâ®k§k¥

Sanción: *Suspensión 2 semanas

*Motivo:* Infraccion 3.2 del reglamento SSC Mexico y 4.2 del SSC LA&C #9,844


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @Pathbauer 

Sanción: *Suspensión 1 1/2 meses (reincidencia)

*Motivo:* Insistir en descalificaciones a la moderación, infracciones 2.1 de los reglamentos SSC México y SSC LA&C. así como 4.2 del reglamento SSC LA&C #904


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @NatGio

Sanción: 2* semanas

*Motivo:* Infraccion 2.1 de los reglamentos SSC México y SSC LA&C #2,946  #2,949 #2,979 #2,982 #2,982


----------



## javalvo

*Cuenta sancionada: @alpanpanyalvinovino 

Sanción: *5 días

*Motivo:* Faltas al punto 2.1 del reglamento SSC Mexico. Descalificación personal a foristas y acoso.


----------



## RecHub

*Cuenta sancionada:* @NatGio 

*Sanción*: Ban definitivo 

*Motivo: * Incumplimiento constante de la regla 2.1 incluso después de la alerta de supermoderación.


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @CAJSON 

Sanción: *Suspensión 1 semana

*Motivo:* Insistir en descalificaciones e insultos a otros participantes, infracciones 2.1 y 2.2 de los reglamentos SSC México y SSC LA&C. #10,290


----------



## Gratteciel

*Cuenta sancionada: @DeepMind737

Sanción: *Suspensión definitiva

*Motivo:* Cuenta clon


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @jcm_gdl 

Sanción: *Suspensión 1 semana

*Motivo:* Emitir insultos recién emitida la advertencia general de sanción en el hilo de política, infracciones 2.1 y 2.2 de los reglamentos SSC México y SSC LA&C. #51,773


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @Pathbauer

Sanción: *Suspensión 2 meses (reincidencia)

*Motivo:* Insistir en descalificaciones y pretender burlarse de la moderación, infracción 4.2 del reglamento SSC LA&C y 2.1 de los reglamentos SSC México y LA&C a través de conversación privada. Se le concede dos meses para recapacitar si le es posible cambiar su actitud, si al regreso de ese periodo de suspensión sigue sin sujetarse al reglamento será expulsado definitivamente.


----------



## la.risa.el.olvido

*Cuenta sancionada: *AlainGDLvip & charly sioux
*
Sanción: *5 días

*Motivo:* Insistir en descalificaciones y desviar temas con ataques personales y versus entre ciudades.


----------



## la.risa.el.olvido

*Cuenta sancionada: *master-mata

*Sanción: *10 días

*Motivo:* Incumplir con los puntos 2.1 y 2.4 del Reglamento General de SSC.



> Que ganas de que hubieran abortado a todos los que promueven ese crimen, sin duda el mundo sería un lugar mejor.
> 
> Lo malo es que ni con ese permiso para matar nos libraremos de tantos idiotas, pues es la ideología que impera hoy, lo que es una fabrica interminable de idiotas.


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @MAXIMPMEX

Sanción: *1 mes (por reincidencia)

*Motivo:* Infraccion 2.1 de los reglamentos SSC México y SSC LA&C. ref #52,376  #10,552  #10,562 #912  #917


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @solidsergio7 

Sanción: *1 semana

*Motivo:* Infraccion 2.1 de los reglamentos SSC México y SSC LA&C. ref #52,375


----------



## Gratteciel

*Cuenta sancionada: @rise460metros 

Sanción: *1 semana

*Motivo: *Comentario muy desafortunado



rise460metros said:


> Además si es del pride ya te imaginarás las enfermedades de esos culos


----------



## la.risa.el.olvido

*Cuenta sancionada: @rise460metros

Sanción: *3 meses

*Motivo: *Reincidencia en ataques personales poco después de salir de otra amontestación. Usuario con historial conflictivo.


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @xavi_mty

Sanción: *Suspensión 1 semana

*Motivo:* Descalificaciones, provocaciones e insultos infracciones 2.1 de los reglamentos SSC México y SSC LA&C. #2,572  #2,574  #2,576


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @FeliPito 

Sanción: *Suspensión 2 semanas (por reincidencia)

*Motivo:* Descalificaciones y acoso, infracciones 2.1 de los reglamentos SSC México y SSC LA&C. #914  #3,225  #52,881 #10,688  #10,682 #52,840 #10,683  #52,825  #10,670


----------



## Gratteciel

*Cuenta sancionada: @rodrigohernandez.net

Sanción: *Suspensión 1 semana

*Motivo:* Uso constante de groserías en sus comentarios.



rodrigohernandez.net said:


> Exacto.
> 
> PÉSIMO que se siga construyendo en estas áreas. Pero ahí le siguen. Cuando en 3 años estemos sufriendo como Monterrey por agua, acordémonos de estas pendejadas.


----------



## la.risa.el.olvido

*Cuenta sancionada: *@alpanpanyalvinovino
*
Sanción: *1 mes

*Motivo: *Reincidencia en faltas al punto 2.1 del reglamento SSC Mexico (Descalificación personal a foristas y acoso), 2.4 (Palabras de jerga baja) y 2.6 (Troleo).



> ¿Eres insider?
> 
> Presenta tus credenciales.
> 
> Hablar así lo requiere.





> Qué Mamada.





> Pero aquí todos le aplauden a lo que pongan los que comienzan por reg.
> 
> Sin duda zombies.
> 
> Sorry 4 U bunch





> Es una bendición que tengamos aquí al interventor oficial para que nos de su confirmación de toda la info.
> 
> Agradecemos infinitamente.
> 
> Sin su ayuda, no sabríamos qué hacer.
> 
> Gracias infinitas ...
> 
> Hasta el cielo ...


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuentas sancionadas: @LinuxSnake , @Xavier 13081 , @stardust , @solidsergio7

Sanción: *Suspensión 3 días

*Motivo:* Insistir en infracción 2.1 de los reglamentos SSC México y SSC LA&C. en el Hilo de Política


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @Charlymoss

Sanción: *Suspensión 1 mes (por reincidencia)

*Motivo*: Pese a la advertencia en el hilo de política #53,312 , sigue haciendo acoso y descalificaciones que constituyen infracción 2.1 del reglamento #53,313  , #53,313  , #53,326 , reincidencia #888 , #895


----------



## la.risa.el.olvido

*Cuenta sancionada: @Donpakoplancarte 

Sanción: *Suspensión 1 mes 

*Motivo*: Insisitir en spam y ataques personales.



> Otra vez... este foro no es para ti





> gracias nuevamente por NADA!!!





> otra vez con tus rumores? pfff, hazle un favor al mundo y cierra tu cuenta.





> ardidazo!


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @YAROK , @JoseRP , @Zeusinho 

Sanción: Exclusión *1 semana del hilo "Políitica Mexicana"

*Motivo:* Infracción 2.1 del reglamento pese a reciente conminación de moderación en el hilo ref. #56,644  , #56,644  , #56,655  , #56,661 , #56,662


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @rise460metros 

Sanción: Exclusión: *2 semanas del hilo "Nuevo Estadio Tigres UANL"

*Motivo:* Infracción reiterada 2.1 del reglamento pese a reciente sanción por las mismas causas en otros hilos ref. #221  , #221  , #221  , #221

*Actualización de sanción: *Ban por un mes de todo el site

*Motivo:* Infracción reiterada 2.1 del reglamento pese a reciente sanción por las mismas causas en otros hilos ref. #2,328  , #2,328  , #2,328


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @Regiux90

Sanción: Expulsión *total del site por 1 mes

*Motivo:* Infracción 4.2, retar al equipo de moderación


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @Regioman 

Sanción: Exclusión *total un dia*

Motivo:* Uso incorrecto del sistema de reportes:

No hay sanciones a petición, ni compensatorias, por lo que es equivocado usar el formato de reporte para exigir aplicación de sanciones (son exclusivamente a criterio del moderador)


----------



## Gratteciel

*Cuenta sancionada: @LaguneroMex

Sanción:* Tres días fuera de SSC

*Motivo:* Cuestionar la advertencia y dirigirse a la Moderación en un hilo abierto.



LaguneroMex said:


> Que se deje de acosar a usuarios nuevos 🤷🏻‍♂️, deberían de recibir un correctivo quienes no respeten la opinión de los demás, hay que ser tolerantes. Si todos pensaran igual, sería muy aburrido 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @GRMA 

Sanción: *Exclusión 2 semanas del hilo "Los Mochis Proyectos e Información"

*Motivo:* Infraccion reiterada 2.1 del reglamento. ref #10,770 , #10,778 , #10,778 , #10,778 , #10,778 , #10,778 , #10,788


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @*Troll pobre

*Sanción: *Expulsión del site

*Motivo:* Cuenta nueva con intención troll


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @lol.exe 

Sanción: *Exclusión 1 semana del hilo "Los Mochis, Proyectos e información"

*Motivo:* Infraccion 2.1 ref #10,796 , #10,796  , #10,796

Actualización de sanción: exclusión permanente de ese hilo por reincidencia #951


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @Donpakoplancarte 

Sanción: *Expulsión del hilo "Morelia proyectos e información"

*Motivo:* Infracción 2.6 (troleo) participar exclusivamente con burlas hacia otros usuarios


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*Cuenta sancionada: @master-mata 

Sanción: *1 semana

*Motivo:* Infraccion 2.1 insultos directos a otro forista ref.  #7,042


----------

